#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Thailand and Asia News >  >  > World News >  >  Schapelle Corby - Guilty or not?

## kingwilly

Well this documentary recently shown on Australian TV will certainly leave you thinking that she as guilty as a ... whatever.

Have a look. The hidden cameras that Corby allowed to film her and her family, loverly people they are, with the proviso that it could not be shown until her final appeal had been exhausted.


Schapelle Corby - The Hidden Truth. 











and here are some 'ordinary' Asutralians repsonses to the documentary....

Schapelle Pleads Australia for Help

----------


## Wayne Kerr

I reckon her brother organised and she carried the bag as they thought the Indo cops wouldn't pull up a bleach blonde mattress thrasher. All involved seem like bloody bell ends.

Ummm ... anyone else got the old videos no longer available syndrome?

----------


## kingwilly

> Posted by: *westy*, *darwin, australia*, on *25/06/2008 920 PM* 
> i think it is unfair for what has happened to shapelle as they have terrorist *** up a night club and kill 180 odd australian and smile on camera and get away with cause they arew muslim shappelle is inocent and all indonesia is doing is ripping australia off for bond money time and time again for her why cant our damn government or foreign affairs minister get of his *** and do somerthing usefull for our country for once and help out a ionnocent women and bring her home


Amazingly erudite for an Aussie, no?

----------


## nedwalk

still wonder though how they got it out of aussie.. :Confused:

----------


## Redneck

I'm praying that Schapelle gets them out.

She needs all the support she can get.

She has a glorious future before her.

----------


## kingwilly

> I reckon her brother organised and she carried the bag as they thought the Indo cops wouldn't pull up a bleach blonde mattress thrasher. All involved seem like bloody bell ends.


In fact, I would not be surprised to hear that they had all been carrying dope on one or more times before.

I watched this documentary, screened over 2 nights, and at one stage one of the former lawyers said that the family had talked about this senario years earlier and had joked that it would be finacially viable to allow a family member to get caught, get banged up in Jail for a few weeks/months and then sell the magazine/book/movie rights for a fortune....

If so, then a slight miscalculation on their behalf.

----------


## Rigger

I think she new what she was doing 
Why can I see the videos as it keep telling me they have been removed ?

----------


## jandajoy

> Posted by: *westy*, *darwin, australia*, on *25/06/2008 920 PM* 
> i think it is unfair for what has happened to shapelle as they have terrorist *** up a night club and kill 180 odd australian and smile on camera and get away with cause they arew muslim shappelle is inocent and all indonesia is doing is ripping australia off for bond money time and time again for her why cant our damn government or foreign affairs minister get of his *** and do somerthing usefull for our country for once and help out a ionnocent women and bring her home
> 			
> 		
> 
> Amazingly erudite for an Aussie, no?


Territorians rock !!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

Her mother is a piece of work...

----------


## jandajoy

Guilty as sin. Fuck er' :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ I'm quite sure she used to run a brothel on the Gold Coast ... just might be the way she talks though  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Journalist Tony Wilson tells the true story about the lies and deceit surrounding Schapelle Corby's incaceration in a Bali prison an drug charges. 

Tony not only looks at the holes in the case against Corby, but the deceit in the Australian media's coverage of the case.

Tony Wilson is the police reporter for the Gold Coast Bulletin and has become a family friend of the Corby family through covering the story.

YouTube - Schapelle

----------


## kingwilly

> Guilty as sin. Fuck er'


still appears to have her fair share of supporters.  :Confused: 

here's a silly cartoon about it...

----------


## dirtydog

Mercedes Corby, the sister of drug smuggler Schapelle Corby, won the defamation case against Channel 7's Today Tonight. Early last year, Jodi Power, a longtime Corby family friend, appeared on Ch7's Today Tonight claiming that she had seen a vacuum sealed plastic bag similar to the one Schapell Corby was convinced of using to transport the cannabis to Indonesia. Channel 7 has settled with Mercedes Corby, details of the deal are confidential. Nick D'Arcy lost in the appear to go to Olympic Games. There was a huge delay in Qantas Airline due to 200 maintenance workers walk off the job.

Video clip from Channel 7's Weekend Sunrise, 1st June 2008.

YouTube - the week it was 1st June 2008

----------


## dirtydog

Schapelle Corby last chance fails

YouTube - Schapelle Corby last chance fails

----------


## kingwilly

some support from a fellow Asutralian...




> do you no what pisses me off? when austraila gives them millions of dollars for flood what ever?AN how that fuck who was ring leader of bali bombing got less time in jail.Gee i cant wait for a war with those cunts fucken scab rats.all the things australia has done for them they cant pardon her.fucken hate indo ive been there heaps an they are just scab rats.


Though, on the documentary there is a scene where her current lawyer is telling her that she cannot be pardoned if she says she is not guilty...

----------


## jandajoy

> some support from a fellow Asutralian...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				do you no what pisses me off? when austraila gives them millions of dollars for flood what ever?AN how that fuck who was ring leader of bali bombing got less time in jail.Gee i cant wait for a war with those cunts fucken scab rats.all the things australia has done for them they cant pardon her.fucken hate indo ive been there heaps an they are just scab rats.
> 			
> ...


Territorian ?????

----------


## kingwilly

> Early last year, Jodi Power, a longtime Corby family friend,


Who is no longer a family friend.... (prior to her appearing in the media for this particular claim...)

----------


## William

^^^true KW.  She has already been told she will be granted clemency if she pleads guilty, she refuses to do so.  Which kind of makes me wonder why?  Maybe she is innocent...

----------


## Wayne Kerr

I reckon they should string her and the rest of the dopey sheilas involved up by their beef curtains  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Territorian ?????


Indo guy. 

"how can you ask for pardon for something you claim you have not done?"




> She has already been told she will be granted clemency if she pleads guilty, she refuses to do so. Which kind of makes me wonder why? Maybe she is innocent...


Good point William, but then I learnt at age 15 (when i started out in a life of petty crime,) to deny, deny, deny.

this Chasers episode is funny...

----------


## William

I see the baggage-handlers in Aus are up in arms about the "fake" defence  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

Her sister .... losing it a little really...

----------


## kingwilly

> I see the baggage-handlers in Aus are up in arms about the "fake" defence


They would be, I imagine that they felt the heat pretty heavily, and now the laywer says we made it up, "sorry guys" and then laughs...

----------


## kingwilly

and her x'best friend...

----------


## Loy Toy

Don't know too much about the case and as kingwilly lives in Indonesia he would be right at the heart of the debate. Guilty or not.

KW what do the locals feel about the drama that is going down. There has been a lot of negative and positive support coming from Australia but what are thought
those Indonesians on the street's opinion?

As an Aussie you must be asked about your position and certainly as I feel now that it has turned into a international/ political incident.

Guilty or not the Aussie media machine has milked it, turning it into a soap opera rivaling the O.J Simpson case and regarding selling media air time.

Must also admit that the Bali bombing trial fiasco has added to the spice of her trial.

----------


## sabang

I can't get UTube in Thailand, but the Corbys are a criminal family. Mercedes and her bloke were quite well known in Bali, Schapelle is guilty, and I found this puerile breast beating that was going on in Australia at the time quite nauseating.

The Corby's that are not in jail can consider themselves lucky.

----------


## kingwilly

> Don't know too much about the case and as kingwilly lives in Indonesia he would be right at the heart of the debate. Guilty or not. KW what do the locals feel about the drama that is going down. There has been a lot of negative and positive support coming from Australia but what are thought those Indonesians on the street's opinion? As an Aussie you must be asked about your position and certainly as I feel now that it has turned into a international/ political incident. Guilty or not the Aussie media machine has milked it, turning it into a soap opera rivaling the O.J Simpson case and regarding selling media air time. Must also admit that the Bali bombing trial fiasco has added to the spice of her trial.


To be honest, it gets little time and attention in Indonesia, gossip shows, soap dramas and indonesian news are the only things that get any media time. 

On the few times it has got any press, there is a feeling that she is guilty and Australia is just trying to bully the way through because she is white.

In fact, the only reason I heard anything about it is because I am back in Australia for a short break.

----------


## Jet Gorgon

^ None of your vids came thru for me, KW (DD's did, but that was a book promo). Dunno about the case, but if she carried (WTF would anyone take drugs into Indo?), she has to pay. Just like those other Aussie chicks smuggling heroin outta Thailand, wasn't it? Signs all over that tell you the score. Drugs equal death in Malaysia and Thailand, so she's gettin off easy with 20 yrs.
Pretty amazing that all these chickies in jail look like they just went to the beauty parlour. Enough eye makeup to underwrite Elizabeth Arden.

----------


## EmperorTud

I was one of the very few that argued vehemently at the time that she was as guilty as a puppy by a pile of poo.

I got slated for it and some Australian posters that couldn't accept  my analysis of the situation lost the plot over on Lonely Planet TT. 

Why take weed to Bali? "It's like taking coals to Newcastle", was the case for the defence.

The fickle Australian public were exposed as shallow racists during this episode, but now they have more facts and know the Corbys are not the squeeky clean wholesome Aussie family they have finally changed their tune.

Australia, hang your head in shame.

----------


## JoGeAr

Like KW, I watched 'Schapelle Corby - The Hidden Truth' (mainly because I was in Thailand when she was arrested and wasn't really aware of all the details of the case). Having seen the show, I feel sure that if she isn't guilty, then one of her family certainly is. I'd almost put money on her 'half-brother' who was on the flight with her and actually had the bag in his hand when customs started questioning Schapelle. In the documentary, he was asked by reporters to comment on the suggestion that the drugs were actually his and his reply was "Yeah? Prove it." Cocky little prick !!

----------


## davearn

> still wonder though how they got it out of aussie..


Aussie customs officers have a quaint little trick of letting things go through and calling their mates at the other end and ask them to have a little look see.

We have fairly menial penalties for drugs and no death penalty so I guess the customs boys are playing judge, jury and in some cases executioner.

But yes, guilty as charge. Thought she could flutter those baby blues and get away with it

----------


## ozman

Okay, where do I start. 1st I am a Qantas baggage handler and this bitch and her fucked up family cause a lot of grief for alot of hard workering honest people, sure there are some crims working on some Ramp's around the country, mainly Sydney and Melbourne. 2nd, if I was trying to get a big bag of dope to one of my mates interstate I wouldn't need to put it into somebody's bag to do it, besides even before all the extra security it would have been almost impossible to get a bag that big into work and then put in into said bogey board bag without been seen by somebody. Also the criminal element that does exist amonst baggage handlers are more interested in taking things out of people's bag than putting anything in. 3rd. One of the guys that works where I do knows the guy in Adelaide that was in photo's with her has been supplying the Corby's with dope for a long time. 4th Not long after she was caught I was talking to one of the Customs Officers that was doing a check on a flight that we were unloading, she asked us what we thought of the whole thing, our reply was we thought she was guilty as sin, her relpy was that a couple of days after she got caught somebody in Customs looked up her name in their database to see how many times she had left the country in the last 12 months, answer was 3 or 4 times in 12 months all to Bali.
5th A mate of mine that lives in Cairns and works that the airport there was talking to a Australian Airlines flight attandant about the case, she had a friend that was working on the flight and she said that poor old Schappelle was acting very nervous all flight and ended up being very drunk.
If Schappelle didn't put the dope in the bag herself, she certainly knows who did it.

----------


## William

I say Schapelle Corby is innocent.  But I base my defence on the fact I have not known anyone to be more stupid.  And stupid is what stupid does - or something like that.

Her family, on the hand, is a different matter.

----------


## jandajoy

A couple of questions for the man on the inside.




> sure there are some crims working on some Ramp's around the country, mainly Sydney and Melbourne.


No organised crime, airside?





> Also the criminal element that does exist amonst baggage handlers are more interested in taking things out of people's bag than putting anything in.


No smuggling by crims airside? Just petty theft?

----------


## kingwilly

> The fickle Australian public were exposed as shallow racists during this episode, but now they have more facts and know the Corbys are not the squeeky clean wholesome Aussie family they have finally changed their tune. Australia, hang your head in shame.


agreed.

^^ Jet, dunno why you cannot access them, you is in Canada aint you? should be able to, I was expecting some Thai posters struggle. what with TOT and censorship etc etc..... :Confused:

----------


## ozman

> No organised crime, airside?


Like I said, mainly in Sydney and Melbourne and they are only a very small % of the work force.





> No smuggling by crims airside? Just petty theft?


Except for a gang at Sydney International that got caught smuggling Coke no, most guys that get into thieving stuff from passengers bags normally have gambling habits and use the proceeds to pay for it. Besides we are quite well payed and these days we have security cameras hanging out our ring holes, so it only the idiots that get into this stuff.

----------


## Anchovy

She's a stupid bitch to even go to Indo in the first place, and she's an even more stupid bitch for five days ago it being revealed on the Nine Network in an interview with Corby's former lawyer, Robin Tampoe, who said that the story of the drugs being planted in her bag was a fabrication. The lawyer later apologised to Australian baggage handlers. I read the news but I don't need to see the fat cnut on YouTube to cast my vote and be swayed by emotional propaganda. The Denpasar District Court should make her sweat at for least two more years then send her home so she can lap up all the attention and bawl to the tabloids and be a millionairess within twelve months, hang out with Paris Hilton and do a sequel to her insipid 'My Story' book. I'll finish by asking the King Willy how valid he thinks this is to Thailand as he likes to question the validity of other topics that are not Thai related. Just stop and think sunshine - and yes, for once you have started a half valid, semi intelligent topic that is in some ways related to issues in Thailand. So how is Bali this time of year?

----------


## kingwilly

> I'll finish by asking the King Willy how valid he thinks this is to Thailand as he likes to question the validity of other topics that are not Thai related. Just stop and think sunshine





> Thailand *and Asia News*


need I say more internet hero?

----------


## jandajoy

Anchovy your avatar really doesn't do you justice.

----------


## EmperorTud

> I say Schapelle Corby is innocent.


Spoken like a true lawyer William!

----------


## William

I thought about this a lot actually and if I were her legal team I would play up the fact that she is just too fucking stupid to have thought this scheme up and that she was a mere tool in someone else's plan.

And it might work, because apart from Cahill & Smith (Thailand circa 1991), I've never seen a more stupid person.

----------


## kingwilly

> I thought about this a lot actually and if I were her legal team I would play up the fact that she is just too fucking stupid to have thought this scheme up and that she was a mere tool in someone else's plan. And it might work, because apart from Cahill & Smith (Thailand circa 1991), I've never seen a more stupid person.


but surely stoopidity aint a defence?

same same ignorance?

In fact, have you heard the news around melbourne/australia? at the moment, sonme famous guy got caught with drugs in is pocket after a party and his deference is that the drugs weren't his cos he was dancing so much he was overheating, so he _had_ to take his pants off, continued dancing and that's how the drugs got into his pants!

----------


## kingwilly

*Chaser Boys take aim at Schapelle Corby documentary**THEY aren't afraid to take a swipe at anyone with two of The Chaser boys taking aim at Channel 9 over its recent Schapelle Corby documentary.*
Nine's _Schapelle Corby: The Hidden Truth_, was a hit with the viewers, pulling in an audience of 1.6million on Sunday night and 1.2million on Tuesday night. 

But the notorious Aussie satirists were less than impressed. 

"It's good to see Channel 9 finds ways to sink lower than _Monster House_; they've managed it," one of the team, Chas Licciardello told _Confidential_. 

Julian Morrow also had a word or two to say, likening the Corbys to 1990s TV-doco family the Donahers from Sylvania Waters. 

"I think they should spin it off into a series ... I reckon they should just go week to week," Julian said. 

"You can't tell me there's not a reality show in the Corbys." 

_The Chaser's War On Everything_ comedy troupe is in Brisbane for their "user pays" tour, _The Chaser's Age of Terror Variety Hour. 
_
Yesterday, over a breakfast of pizza while they taped a segment with the B105 breakfast team, the guys said they would be making another series on the ABC. They just had no idea what it would be yet. "We think the Australian public needs a break from us," Julian said. 

"Yes, we're biding our time like criminal masterminds," Chas said. 

As for the boys' US Fox network pilot show, that project is on hold for now. "Oh yes, that's coming along just as well as our pilot movie with Universal and our own airline. It's a figment of our imagination," Chas said.

----------


## kingwilly

*Todd McKenney's Pants Down Drug Plant*

http://www.dnamagazine.com.au/articl...p?news_id=5919

 Caught with his pants down. No, it's not Todd McKenney, but it's a nice bum though!

Date: 25-Jun-2008
The Dancing With The Stars judge Todd McKenney got caught with his pants down – literally – and while said pants were down, someone allegedly planted drugs in them.

This is the defence McKenney cites in his statement to Kings Cross police about the April 25 incident where he was found unconscious in Rushcutter’s Bay Park after a night of partying.

Police allegedly discovered a small amount of the drug GHB in McKenney’s when they approached him in the park on the afternoon of the Anzac Day holiday.

In his interview with police he said that he had been at a party on the night of April 24 in nearby Potts Point and had danced so much that he had to remove his pants (we're assuming/hoping whilst retaining his underwear) to continue dancing without overheating.

The allegations that someone planted the drug in his pocket while his pants were off are expected to be central to his not guilty plea when his court trial on the drugs charges begins in October.

----------


## kingwilly

oh, poor dear.




> *Schapelle Corby's beauty treatment in Bali*
> 
> 
> July 03, 2008 12:00am
> 
> *SCHAPELLE Corby left the seclusion of her hospital ward for some pampering at a beauty salon yesterday.*
> 
> Twelve days after being admitted to Sanglah Hospital suffering severe depression Corby looked brighter and better, and doctors said she was on the mend. 
> The 30-year-old spent about three hours inside the Gardenia beauty salon in the grounds of the hospital not far from the international wing where she is being treated. 
> ...


Schapelle Corby&squo;s beauty treatment in Bali | Herald Sun

----------


## mrsquirrel

> And it might work, because apart from Cahill & Smith (Thailand circa 1991), I've never seen a more stupid person.


Tell us more

----------


## good2bhappy

Ignorance is no quitance in the eyes of the law

----------


## hunter

> I thought about this a lot actually and if I were her legal team I would play up the fact that she is just too fucking stupid to have thought this scheme up and that she was a mere tool in someone else's plan.
> 
> And it might work, because apart from Cahill & Smith (Thailand circa 1991), I've never seen a more stupid person.


As guilty as sin is our Schapelle.

----------


## kingwilly

*Australian drug trafficker Schapelle Corby has suffered a relapse after venturing out of her hospital ward to go to a beauty salon on Wednesday, doctors say.*
Corby, who is serving 20 years for drug smuggling, is being treated at a Bali hospital for depression but on Wednesday left her ward under the watch of armed guards to have her hair done and get a pedicure.
The visit caused a media storm and Corby tried to hide her face as she left the salon, once she realised a swarm of reporters was waiting outside.
Sanglah Hospital doctor Lely Setyawati said Corby's condition had deteriorated after her outing "... because it's been blown up, she's been chased my many people, she's been afraid".
"The effect is ... her condition is back to zero."
Setyawati said doctors had been preparing to send Corby back to Kerobokan prison but said that would now be delayed.
"We were preparing her to strengthen her so that she would be able to face her punishment, but now we need a longer time," she said.
She said she did not know in advance that Corby planned to visit the salon on Wednesday, but it would have been a positive experience for her.

----------


## William

> Ignorance is no quitance in the eyes of the law


true

But in law one needs _mens rea_ to go with the _actus reus_ in order to be found guilty of a pre-od crime.

I would have simply argued that a girl who seeks beauty treatment & massage while serving a life sentence hasn't a fuckinmg idea

----------


## Cujo

Seems to me that anyone sentenced to 20 years in a Thai prison would naturally be depressed. 
Her depression proving that she is of sound mind.

----------


## Ban Saray

William has a point IMO
Remembering back to the actual occasion, why would anyone be stupid enough to pack so fucking much of the stuff in a bag that is so easily examined by opening one zipper?
It really does defy logic, and why the airport handling thing took off. No-one in their right mind would do something so stupid.
Finally, how did this pass the immigration people when she left?

I'm open on her guilt, but convinced she is as stupid as one can get - as are the rest of her siblings and family

----------


## EmperorTud

^ greed sometimes makes people do stupid things.

As to why she wasn't stopped by Customs on the way out, maybe they called ahead to inform their counterparts in Indonesia as someone else here suggested. Or perhaps they just didn't notice, as most of their efforts are concentrated on drugs entering Australia.

----------


## anto2

Why thae special treatment ,in taking her to a beauty shop  ? Maybe she wants to look good for her girlfriend inside .She is probably licking the pussy of an Indonesian guard .

----------


## baldrick

yes she is guilty and it was only because she was a good looking(?) white girl that she got any attention.

fcukin australian chavs




> *Corby's dad a drug dealer - cousin*
> 
> 
> *MICHAEL Corby, the late father of convicted drug smuggler Schapelle Corby, was involved in the drug trade for at least three decades, it has been alleged by a family member.*
>  Cousin Allan Trembath alleges that Mr Corby was well known in Mackay as the local marijuana dealer, and moved large amounts of cannabis around Queensland,
> "I was in the Kooyong Hotel having a few beers and Michael walked in and he approached me and basically straight out he said, 'Do you want to earn 80grand?"' Mr Trembath told the ABC's_ Lateline_. 
> He said Mr Corby then offered him the money to sail a boat from Mackay to Cedar Bay to pick up a load of marijuana and deliver it back to Mackay. 
> 
> "I thought, $80 grand, I could do with that. But if I get caught, 10 years in jail - at eight grand ayear when you've got three little kids - didn't sum up, so I refused." 
> ...

----------


## kingwilly

> Remembering back to the actual occasion, why would anyone be stupid enough to pack so fucking much of the stuff in a bag that is so easily examined by opening one zipper?


erm, have you ever carried a large over sized bag on a plane? (boogie board, surf board, bike or golf clubs?

no ever checks them! 

Well, not often. to the stoopid it would seem like an easy thing to do...

Have you ever been 'patted down' ? No, so it would _appear_ to be easy to conceal several kilos of drugs around your waist etc....

It's the getting caught business that is difficult. 

*No, I would never try it, but I imagine it would be rather easy to do, and you wouldnt get caught the first dozen times.....*

----------


## kingwilly

*Schapelle Corby returns to Kerobokan jail after treatment*


                                                     AAP
                                 July 09, 2008 07:52am

*SCHAPELLE Corby has been returned to her Bali jail after being treated in hospital for two and a half weeks for depression.*
     A large media contingent was on hand when the 30-year-old was taken from Bali's Sanglah Hospital overnight. 

She was accompanied by her sister Mercedes who yelled at photographers as they closed in on Corby. 

"Leave her alone. Get out, I'll smash your camera," Mercedes Corby yelled, in footage shown on Channel 7 this morning. 

Officials from Kerobokan prison - where Schapelle Corby is serving a 20-year sentence for marijuana smuggling - said she had slumped into a deep depression after her final legal appeal failed. 

Her doctor Nyoman Ratep said yesterday she was improving. 

"Her condition is getting better and she is preparing for outpatient treatment," Dr Ratep said. 

"She is now able to be sent back." 

Dr Ratep said Corby would continue her treatment in prison. 

Corby is serving 20 years after she was caught at Bali's airport in October 2004 with 4.1kg of marijuana in her boogie board bag. 

Her final legal appeal failed in March when Indonesia's Supreme Court upheld the sentence. 

An appeal for clemency is her last option, but it means she would have to admit guilt. 

Her lawyers had claimed she was an innocent victim of baggage handlers involved in moving drugs around Australia. 

But in a documentary, aired in Australia recently, Corby's former lawyer Robin Tampoe revealed he made up the baggage handler defence, sparking union calls for an apology to Australian baggage handlers. 

Corby's period in hospital has also been marked by allegations that her late father was involved in the illegal drugs trade. 

Corby's sister Mercedes has called for an apology over the "lies", aired on ABC TV, that Michael Corby had been involved in moving marijuana throughout Queensland for decades.

----------


## Fabian

First that I heard about that case.

----------


## William

^wish that was the case for me.  cannot get away from the story here in Aus  :Sad:

----------


## AntRobertson

Corby's guilty as all sin....

At least of being a slapper. Gross and indecent slapperness in a public place and without a permit. Could probably rightfully have charges of being a chav levelled against her as well. 

Dunno about all this drug stuff though; I started to tune out mention of it somewhere around the 15,987th time "former beauty student" was mentioned in regards to the whole sorry mess. Apparently "former beauty student" was somehow a substantive and compelling fact in this case for reasons that continue to escape me.

----------


## nedwalk

i,d do her  :Smile:

----------


## ozman

> Finally, how did this pass the immigration people when she left?


Before this happened the Customs were only x raying a certain % of bags that left the country, coming in is a different matter. After the shit hit the fan with the bullshit baggage handler defence everything that comes and goes gets x rayed, still wouldn't have picked up a bag of dope no mater how big it is because it doesn't show on airport x ray machines  :Confused:

----------


## britmaveric

Saw the DOC on HBO, must admit she is guilty or the most stupid person on this planet. The bag of ganja was huge - many year ago I was thinking small little bag, but when they pulled a garbage size bag out of her boogie bag - I was like what the fk? 

Think she was obviously guilty or covering for someone. Whole family is involved with drugs in some form or fashion.

----------


## barbaro

> Saw the DOC on HBO, must admit she is guilty or the most stupid person on this planet. The bag of ganja was huge - many year ago I was thinking small little bag, but when they pulled a garbage size bag out of her boogie bag - I was like what the fk? 
> 
> Think she was obviously guilty or covering for someone. Whole family is involved with drugs in some form or fashion.


I think sh'es guilty also.  Yeah, she might be covering for someone.  Anyway, as I've said before, a fat bald guy in this situation would've never made the news, and I think the Aussie public outcry in the beginning was over the top.

And innocent person, yes, definitely an outrage of justice and a destruction of someone's life.  But when it seems guilty, then too bad.  People always have and always will take these chances, as $$$ is involved.

----------


## nedwalk

i,d still do her  :Smile:

----------


## britmaveric

Yes - she is doable, wonder if any nude photos running around the net?

----------


## William

Happy Birthday Schapelle.  Hope you enjoy it

----------


## DaveRobin

> Happy Birthday Schapelle. Hope you enjoy it


I think Nedwalk has something for her on this happy occasion

----------


## britmaveric

Perhaps DJ Pat could go visit her in jail, and have her hold a TD sign?

----------


## TizMe

I cant believe that this bitch is still news worthy.

----------


## nedwalk

> I think Nedwalk has something for her on this happy occasion


absolutely..and it won,t be hidden in a bogie board cover :sexy:

----------


## AntRobertson

> Originally Posted by DaveRobin
> 
> I think Nedwalk has something for her on this happy occasion
> 
> 
> absolutely..and it won,t be hidden in a bogie board cover


No, something substantially smaller than that!  :Very Happy:

----------


## britmaveric

This was amusing site..... 

Schapelle Corby Tour

----------


## Wayne Kerr

> *EXCLUSIVE INTERVIEW*
> 
> A convicted drug trafficker has revealed he supplied the marijuana that Schapelle Corby was caught trying to smuggle through Bali airport.
> 
> Malcolm McCauley spent 15 months in jail for his role in a drug syndicate that transported 100 kilograms of cannabis from South Australia to Queensland between January 2004 and November 2005.
> 
> Since his release from prison last month for that crime, McCauley said he had grappled with his conscience over his explosive knowledge of the Corby case.
> 
> Breaking his silence to The Sun-Herald in Adelaide on Friday, he named Corby's late father, Mick, as the Queensland buyer of his marijuana and Bali as its final destination.
> ...


Source: Sydney Morning Herald

----------


## Panda

Wonder what she will look like in 20 years when she comes out?
Doubt she will get too much attention then.

----------


## TizMe

> Wonder what she will look like in 20 years when she comes out?


Probably a lot like her mother...

----------


## Wayne Kerr

^ Shit little wonder old man Corby liked his drugs  :Sad:

----------


## kingwilly

he didnt look like much of a catch either.

----------


## nedwalk

err iwould,nt do her  :Sad:

----------


## panama hat

Derryn Hinch was castigated for inferring that she was newsworthy only because she has large jugs.

----------


## britmaveric

^ Any proof to those large jugs? (pics please)

----------


## panama hat

> ^ Any proof to those large jugs? (pics please)


 :Smile:   Umm, not for me to prove him right or wrong.


As for Derryn Hinch: 




> *Hinch hammered for Corby comments*
> 
>    By Online staff
> May 19, 2005 - 12:47PM
> 
> 
> The human headline strikes again: Derryn Hinch.
> Photo: _File Image_
> 
> ...

----------


## Johnny Longprong

As for Derryn, and for those who don't know him, he is a talk back/shock jock in Sydney. He did time for "naming and shaming" a pedophile against the wishes of a judge. He has some serious balls and is willing to put them up as required. He gets my vote on that alone even though he might be a dill, plonker, ratbag at times.

----------


## kingwilly

*Bail jail life a laugh for drug smuggler Schapelle Corby*





*ALMOST two months after being in hospital with severe depression Schapelle Corby was laughing again yesterday as she enjoyed a games day in her Bali jail.*
     It was the first occasion in a long time the 31-year-old had smiled for the cameras and, despite continuing medical care it was a good sign. 
 Corby came out with other prisoners to watch a pre-Independence Day fun-and-games event featuring competitions for eating eggs and rice, and a laughing contest. 
 Witnesses said Corby clapped and laughed along, and she also said she was not sick. 
 A senior jailer hugged the jail's most famous prisoner for the cameras, asking to be photographed with her. 
 Bali journalist Mohammad Ridwan spoke to Corby, asking about the depression she'd suffered that put her in hospital in late June. 
 "Saya tidak sakit," Corby replied in perfect Indonesian, which means "I'm not sick". 
 When Ridwan invited her to dance Corby said "I'd love to, but you go first". 
 Corby did not compete but was an enthusiastic spectator at the games day, held inside an auditorium at Kerobokan jail.

----------


## ozman

She looks high as kite to me.

----------


## Indoexile

Certainly looks a bit different with short black hair, sick even.

----------


## aging one

she sure is not losing weight.

----------


## Panda

^ high protein diet by the looks of it.

----------


## kingwilly

*Schapelle happier but lips sealed*


 			 				 Article from: 
 			 			 		  			 			 		 		  		  			 December 13, 2008 12:00am





*SIX months after going to hospital suffering severe depression, it was a much healthier and happier Schapelle Corby at Bali's Kerobokan Jail yesterday.*
 	The 31-year-old smiled but would not comment when asked about her welfare. However, jail authorities said she was doing better than earlier this year when she spent more than two weeks in hospital. 
 She has put on weight, and guards say she cries much less and has good friends among other prisoners. 
 Her sister, Mercedes, who lives in Bali, visited her yesterday. 
 Later, Corby was helped back to her cell and helped avoid watching media, by other prisoners, including fellow Australian and Bali Nine heroin syndicate member Renae Lawrence and another drug prisoner, Sukanti, who took Corby's hand.

----------


## ozman

> Schapelle happier but lips sealed


Yeah, until the lights go out. :rofl:

----------


## peterpan

> As for Derryn, and for those who don't know him, he is a talk back/shock jock in Sydney. He did time for "naming and shaming" a pedophile against the wishes of a judge. He has some serious balls and is willing to put them up as required. He gets my vote on that alone even though he might be a dill, plonker, ratbag at times.


and a scumbag kiwi to boot :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

poor dear...

*Schapelle Corby returns to jail from hospital*


 			 				 Article from: 
 					Font size: 					Decrease Increase 					Email article: 					Email 				Print article: 					Print 				Submit comment: 				Submit comment			 		 		  			Cindy Wockner
 		 		  			 June 04, 2009 02:15am

*CONVICTED drug trafficker Schapelle Corby locked herself in a hospital toilet to avoid returning to prison last night.*
 	Corby has been treated at Bali's Sanglah Hospital for severe depression for the last fortnight and was given the go-ahead to return to jail yesterday. 

Sources said that the 31-year-old locked herself inside a hospital toilet to avoid being returned to jail and an angry jail security chief accused her mother, Roseleigh Rose, of hampering the return. 

Ms Rose was seen last night shouting and screaming in the corridor outside her daughter’s room at the hospital, demanding that her son-in-law film with a video camera, into which she had been saying “Help me, help me” and “My daughter is sick”. 

She then demanded the camera, shouting while a voice, believed to be Schapelle, called from the hospital room “Mum, be quiet”. 

Finally at 9.30pm local time Corby, wearing her pyjamas and grasping a pillow, left the hospital with her mother and was driven back to Kerobokan Jail in an Australian Consulate car. 

Corby was sentenced to 20 years jail in 2005 after she was convicted of trafficking 4.1kg of marijuana.  She has been treated for severe depression several times since she was jailed. 

Her return to jail yesterday, after 12 days of treatment for severe depression, came after psychiatrists earlier in the day had said she no longer needed to be in hospital was ready to go back to jail where she would continue to be treated. 

However the decision was met with resistance from her family and from Corby herself. Sources said Schapelle had locked herself in a toilet and would not come out until the jail’s security chief, Maliki, demanded it. 

Then came the noisy confrontation involving Ms Rose and Wayan Widiartha, the husband of Schapelle’s sister Mercedes. Ms Rose was heard demanding that Mr Widiartha give her the video camera. 

Several days earlier, Ms Rose, who had been staying in the room with her daughter on some nights,  told the jail’s governor, Siswanto, to go away when he turned up at the hospital to visit and monitor the situation. 

Ms Rose later told News Ltd that she had no idea it was the jail governor and that both she and Schapelle were sleeping at the time. 

A decision was made earlier yesterday that Corby was well enough to return to jail. Psychiatrist Dr Nyoman Ratep said yesterday morning that when doctors had evaluated Corby’s her condition she was improving and more cooperative. 

“We advised her to keep taking medicines and we decided that her treatment in this hospital is enough. It means if she is only taking medicine, she can be treated at the jail. Medically she is still sick, she doesn’t need to be hospitalised,” Dr Ratep said. 
_
- with Komang Suriadi_

----------


## Panda

> poor dear...
> 
>  left the hospital *with her mother* and was driven back to Kerobokan Jail in an *Australian Consulate car.*


Drug traffickers now being given diplomatic status!? WTF***!

----------


## Mid

one thing puzzles me ,

why take dope to Bali  :Confused:

----------


## kingwilly

> one thing puzzles me ,  why take dope to Bali


apparently the hydrophonic stuff they grow in Australia is 10 times stronger and better.

apparently the corby's had a great market for Aussie expats and tourists who (quite rightly) didnt trust the local drug sellers not to sell them out to coppers.

----------


## Mid

that fits BUT I have trouble believing it was economically viable ...........

----------


## kingwilly

> apparently the hydrophonic stuff they grow in Australia is* 10 times stronger and better.*





> that fits BUT I have trouble believing it was economically viable ...........


why?

and i suppose it was a way of subsidising their taxpayer paid holidays!

----------


## barbaro

> She has put on weight, and guards say she cries much less and has good friends among other prisoners.


She's loosing the sexiness.  I can understand, while being in the can.

Aussies, or anyone following: what are the chances of her serving out her sentence in Oz?

----------


## jandajoy

> what are the chances of her serving out her sentence in Oz?


I guess if she keeps playing the "depressed / mentally ill / poor little me" game she might get transferred to Aus. IMO she doesn't deserve to, and her delightful mother certainly isn't doing her any favours. 

I've no idea of the legal aspects. I don't think the Aus public really cares too much anymore.

Maybe she can play the "insanity, get out of jail card" free.

----------


## EmperorTud

Hydro is significantly more expensive in Bali than the local tac.

If sold in personal amounts, there would be substantial profits, certainly enough to warrant taking the risk, especially if they had done it before and thought they had all the bases covered.

This is just another petulant episode from this convicted criminal, trying to pull the heart-strings of the Australian public yet again when she should be quietly getting on with serving her sentence and putting any dreams of release behind her.

You wonder why she has now mental problems with the media circus and her apparent reluctance to come to terms with her sentence.

----------


## jandajoy

> You wonder why she has now mental problems with the media circus and her apparent reluctance to come to terms with her sentence.


With that lunatic family it is no wonder at all.

----------


## kingwilly

> Aussies, or anyone following: what are the chances of her serving out her sentence in Oz?


I think its a good chance, but not yet, they want her to stay a bit longer in an Indo jail..... possibly in a few years, the sticking point is that Indo does not allow sentence reductions for good behaviour or parole but Australia does, the Indo's dont want her to swap to Aus and then get out earlier!

----------


## EmperorTud

Schapelle's Brother speaks.




This song is hilarious.

----------


## jandajoy

> This song is hilarious.


First time I'd seen or heard it. Excellent stuff. I wonder if they ever considered red eye removal when they did the vid.?

Brilliant.

----------


## mordiboy

If Shapelle, and more so her family are happy for her to take the rap for something they all are envolved in (or at least know about) - then fuckem!
Forfeits her right for any sympathy in my book.
Family making money thru the media, whilst the kid sisters getting ring-holed in a hellhole. Classy family

----------


## kingwilly

poor dear.

*UPDATE 3.39pm: A PSYCHIATRIST who spent a week with convicted drug smuggler Schapelle Corby has diagnosed her as "clinically insane".*
The Australian doctor, believed to be employed by Corby's family, said he was shocked by what he saw during his time at the Indonesian jail, saying the 32-year-old was delusional and paranoid, Sky News reports. 

The Corby family is planning to send the doctor's 20-page report to Prime Minister Kevin Rudd and Queensland Premier Anna Bligh in a bid to have Schapelle transferred to an Australian jail. 


*Poll:* Should Schapelle Corby be brought home? 
The news follows reports that Bali Nine drug trafficker, Renae Lawrence, has been "secretly caring" for Corby for almost a year at the special request of authorities at Bali's Kerobokan jail. 

The women have each been jailed for 20 years for drug trafficking - Corby for smuggling marijuana into Bali's Denpasar airport and Lawrence for attempting to traffick heroin from Bali to Australia. 

Lawrence, in an interview with _Woman's Day_ magazine, says she has watched Corby's condition deteriorate in the past four years. 

In that time Corby had gone from a "strong-minded person" who was determined not to crumble and to prove her innocence to a "timid little child that cowers when I scold her for doing silly little things". 

"I'm the only one she listens to," Lawrence said. 

"She's tried to climb on to the roof of the cells and lodged herself inside a space in the ceiling of her cell. 

"She thinks she can get out of the prison that way and it takes a lot of talking to bring her down." 

Lawrence admitted there were times when the pair screamed at each other and almost fought physically, but she said those issues were now at rest. 

"Only five cells separate us. Too close to carry on like that for the next 20 years," she said.

----------


## Loy Toy

> "timid little child that cowers when I scold her for doing silly little things".


I wonder if "The dominant partner" Lawrence sold Woman's Day the pictures of their sordid lesbian love affair as well.

What a soap opera this shit of a woman has created and I hope the Australian tax payer doesn't have to waste anymore money on the bitch!

----------


## aging one

> What a soap opera this shit of a woman has created and I hope the Australian tax payer doesn't have to waste anymore money on the bitch!


Could not agree more.

----------


## TizMe

Seems like there's a constant barrage of "Corby News". Just when you think we can forget about the bitch, someone comes out with more "_news_".

Just make her do the 20 years..
She's gonna look like this when its over anyway.

----------


## kingwilly

looks like this now....

----------


## terry57

For fok sakes punters, The trollup is as guilty as sin and we all know it.

I've been going to Bali for 30 foking years and there is no such thing as hydroponic mull in Indo, just don't happen.

The conting family had been doing runs for a while and that time the gig was up, foking tough shit mateys.

Do the crime pay the time.

----------


## kingwilly

Do keep up Twerry, I think that was general opinion abt 2 years ago,I don't think anyone suggested that she should be freed, however ikm intruiged... In ur 30 years just how many times had u met the family?  the latest news is the poor dear is depressed.

----------


## panama hat

Depressed?  banged up with hundreds of lovely Indon ladies . . . 

The case has become even more of a circus, though I didn't think that possible . . . even if she is extradited to serve her sentence in Oz the family would try to cash in even more. 

Yuck

----------


## Scandinavian

> The Australian doctor, believed to be employed by Corby's family, said he was shocked by what he saw during his time at the Indonesian jail, saying the 32-year-old was delusional and paranoid.



Sounds to me she's been doing too much coke and magic mushrooms in the slammer.

----------


## kingwilly

> Depressed? banged up with hundreds of lovely Indon ladies . . .


and who is she sleeping with ?

----------


## English Noodles

She still gets out on the piss in Bali.

----------


## panama hat

> She still gets out on the piss in Bali.


Reminiscences of the Bali Bomber mastermind being taken out to Starbucks when it grabbed his fancy . . . noice!

----------


## malako

> Reminiscences of the Bali Bomber mastermind being taken out to *Starbucks* when it grabbed his fancy . . . noice!


are you sure about that? sounds like a strange place to go for an extremist who hates alledged western imperialism..

----------


## panama hat

> Originally Posted by panama hat
> 
> 
> 
> Reminiscences of the Bali Bomber mastermind being taken out to *Starbucks* when it grabbed his fancy . . . noice!
> 
> 
> are you sure about that? sounds like a strange place to go for an extremist who hates alledged western imperialism..


Oh, yes sireeeeeeeeeeee . . . it caused a bit of a stir . . . and the cop was duly 'punished' . . . 

Policeman disciplined for taking Bali bomber to Starbucks. 05/10/2004. ABC News Online

----------


## terry57

[quote=kingwilly;1146338]

Do keep up Twerry, I think that was general opinion abt 2 years ago,

however ikm intruiged... In ur 30 years just how many times had u met the family? [quote]



Urm, 

firstly Willy can you please crank up a spell checker as your spelling is absolutely shit house and secondly, why do you think I should have meet the trollups family. ?

Your pissed again ain't ya Willy.   :Smile: 

Its been all over the news that the shrink has said she will not survive out her sentence.

Foking dumb mole should of thought about that before she smuggled the hydro and what about all the other bastards over there in the slam. ?

Suppose we could move the whole prison population back to some swanky Aussy prison.  :mid:  

Pigs foking arse matey, she stays until they decide to give her a pardon which will come at some stage but in the mean time I wish they would bang her ugly stupid foking mum up with her.   :Aussie:  :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

Oh, so u haven't met the family then, your expertise about her guilt and state of health is based solely on the tabloid news you watch then. Righto, juiz wanted to be clear about that.

----------


## terry57

Willy you are so predictable that I know that every morning at 5.00 AM. you give your monkey an extremely hard spanking.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

We all know that you support all the losers of the world and have a problem realising that people must be responsible for there actions.

The truth be known about the Aussie psychiatrist is this.

He spent a few hours with the trollup  and come to the conclusion that she was barking mad and would die if not transferred to Australia.  :mid: 

Of course he would say this as he was payed by an Aussie woman's magazine to write the foking thing.

The Balinese prison doctor has stated that she has her up and down days the same as every other foker who is banged up in there and really bangs on a show when some bastard rocks up to see her.

Get it now Willy or is she still innocent and about to do a Michael Jackson ?

She's as innocent as all your aboriginal mates that run about the place causing havoc and mayhem.

Have a nice day Willy.  :Smile:

----------


## Loy Toy

I thought that prisons were put in place to punish people that break the law.

Maybe I am missing something here but if I was locked away particularly from my family and the life I have enjoyed up until today I would probably go crazy in 3 months as well. That part of the penalty I would have to pay isn't it? 

Those that give a fuck about her mental well being are also missing the point as well and not by a small margin.

Fuck what the woman's day has to write and to be honest any cvnt who reads and believes that shit should get a life or be introduced to soap opera internet forums to vent their idiocy.

To hell with her and anyone else who beaks the law and through no fault of anyone else but themselves ends up with prison time.

Those that give up to her rants need mental institution help ASAP.

----------


## crazy dog

In a June 2008 documentary, _Schapelle Corby: The Hidden Truth_, Corby's former lawyer, Robin Tampoe, said that he fabricated the defence theory that Australian baggage handlers could have planted the drugs in Corby's luggage and that former Australian foreign minister Alexander Downer told him he suspected Corby's brothers were behind the convicted drug smuggler's crime. [1

----------


## kingwilly

> Willy you are so predictable that I know that every morning at 5.00 AM. you give your monkey an extremely hard spanking.


ACtually, during Ramadan, it has to be before 4.30am since that is the start of day break, and fasting starts then. (which includes sexual acitivies)




> We all know that you support all the losers of the world


If, by that, you mean I am a supporter of fair and just equality for all then yes I am. 




> The truth be known about the Aussie psychiatrist is this.
> 
> He spent a few hours with the trollup  and come to the conclusion that she was barking mad and would die if not transferred to Australia. 
> 
> Of course he would say this as he was payed by an Aussie woman's magazine to write the foking thing.
> 
> The Balinese prison doctor has stated that she has her up and down days the same as every other foker who is banged up in there and really bangs on a show when some bastard rocks up to see her.
> 
> Get it now Willy or is she still innocent and about to do a Michael Jackson ?
> ...


In which post of mine, did I give you the impression that I _dont think she is guilty?

_And, again, in which post of mine, did I give you the impression that I think she should be _allowed to return to Australia??
_

----------


## aging one

She can live like a queen in there between her royalty money and the money her folks give her. Plus she has Benz bring her food everyday.  She would not like it back in oz in prison as she is much more free in Bali.  On this one trust me I have been right where she is. :Smile: 

Shut the fuck up and you will be much better off lady.

----------


## terry57

> And, again, in which post of mine, did I give you the impression that I think she should be _allowed to return to Australia??_




Oh I don't know Willy,

Its just that your continual rants about equality and injustice are a crock of old dogs bolliks.

Your always banging on about this is not right and this is foking wrong and Australians are racist bastards because they don't like aboriginals running around causing untold shit and the Corby trollup is getting a hard time and last but not least you suck up to any female on this forum,  even old scanky Snakey.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Foking sad for a Mod to be doing things like that, DD needs to give you a good kick up the arse.  ::chitown:: 

Besides all that your not a bad bastard.  :Smile: 


Cheers Willy and dont let them bastards tell you its wrong to spank your wrinkly old fella during Ramadan.

You been at it for years and if its good enough for you its good enough for them.  :spam2:   :Kiwi:   :Aussie:   :St George:

----------


## kingwilly

> Its just that your continual rants about equality and injustice are a crock of old dogs bolliks.


Yes, how dare I uphold to ideals such as justice and humanity.

Let money and power rule!

----------


## Mid

*Indonesia to reduce Australians' prison terms*
Matt Brown, Jakarta
   Fri, 13 Aug  2010

_
Australian Schapelle Corby in a cell in Bali. _  
[ABC]

 The Indonesian government is planning to make small cuts to prison  terms being served by two Australian women.

Schapelle Corby and  Rene Lawrence were jailed in Bali for smuggling drugs.

Each is  expected to have their sentences cut by five months after a  recommendation from the governor of Bali's Kerobokan prison. 

The  Indonesian government routinely grants time off to well-behaved  prisoners each year on Independence Day, which is next Tuesday. 

*Five  years*

Corby has served five years of a 20-year sentence for  smuggling marijuana.

Lawrence has served five years of a 20-year  sentence for smuggling heroin. 

Several small reductions have  been made to their sentences since each was convicted in 2005. 

The  other members of the drug smuggling ring involving Lawrence, known as  the Bali Nine, are not eligible for remissions because they have been  sentenced to either life in prison or the death penalty.

radioaustralianews.net.au

----------


## genghis61

One in three Australians want convicted drug smuggler Schapelle Corby to go free, even though only one in 10 believes she is innocent.


An exclusive Sun-Herald/Nielsen poll (1400 people) found 34 per cent of respondents believe Corby should not serve any more of the 20-year sentence imposed on her for the 2004 importation of more than four kilograms of high-grade cannabis. Forty per cent think she should serve a reduced sentence of between 10 and 15 years. Fewer than one in five (18 per cent) want her to serve her full term.

Just one in 10 respondents in last week's Sun-Herald/Nielsen poll said she was innocent, 41 per cent guilty and 48 per cent did not know.

Full article here: A third of Australians want Corby freed | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Mid

> Corby has served five years of a 20-year sentence for smuggling marijuana. 
> 
> Lawrence has served five years of a 20-year sentence for smuggling heroin.


the answer as to why Australians want leniency for her may be in the above ?

----------


## genghis61

^ fair comment. Wonder if they will ever execute Lawrence's companions? The 'not knowing' must be a stress in itself.

----------


## terry57

I feel that she should do another 2 and then walk. In Aussie you get 10 for murder but with good behavior your out in 7 or less.

Friggin silly bitch has learnt a hard lesson But its hard time in a Bali prison and I recon she's done enough.

----------


## aging one

She is dumb, that comes from genetics. But nobody deserves 20 years for what she did. Hell she is on 6 now.  How much longer should she be held, and for what reason?  Early release in exchange for keeping her mouth shut and fading away back in oz.

----------


## genghis61

> .... Early release in exchange for *keeping her mouth shut* and *fading away* back in oz.


that would be too much to expect - there would be an absolute frenzy of media, newspapers, women's magazines, television (60 Minutes etc), appearances on chat shows, then a book, maybe a movie.

And a lot of $ on offer to SC.

A celebrity for all the wrong reasons.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I have no sympathy at all for international drug smugglers. Scum feeding off of human weakness and misery in order to make an easy buck. That said, there is a difference between heroin and pot on the addiction/misery scale. I really wouldn't care if the Indonesians kicked her - they must be getting well tired of her by now. But, chances of her fading quietly into OZ is a fantasy.

----------


## Mr Gribbs

She knew the laws, she knew what she was doing, and she is not handicapped by her mental abilities. She got off easy if you ask me, she thought because she has a vagina people would take it easier on her and she could get out of any problems. A man in her position would have most likely been punished to the full extent. Women want to be treated as "equals" until something like this happens, then they want sympathy.

----------


## aging one

> But, chances of her fading quietly into OZ is a fantasy.


Sadly I agree with both of you.  She would never keep her mouth shut, and even if she did somebody in her family would pipe up.  It was just a thought, and perhaps too nice of a one at that.

----------


## Mid

> She knew the laws, she knew what she was doing, and she is not handicapped by her mental abilities. She got off easy if you ask me, she thought because she has a vagina people would take it easier on her and she could get out of any problems. A man in her position would have most likely been punished to the full extent. Women want to be treated as "equals" until something like this happens, then they want sympathy.


what part , if any of the thread have you read ?

----------


## Nostradamus

Free Our Schapelle now!

----------


## Mr Gribbs

> Originally Posted by Mr Gribbs
> 
> 
> She knew the laws, she knew what she was doing, and she is not handicapped by her mental abilities. She got off easy if you ask me, she thought because she has a vagina people would take it easier on her and she could get out of any problems. A man in her position would have most likely been punished to the full extent. Women want to be treated as "equals" until something like this happens, then they want sympathy.
> 
> 
> what part , if any of the thread have you read ?


Page 7 and the first post on page 8, what is your point? I don't know why Australians would be concerned about a drug dealing slut. :mid:

----------


## Mid

thankfully you have discovered a readable font ,

my point , where is the differentiation because of her sex ?

----------


## Nostradamus

> I don't know why Australians would be concerned about a drug dealing slut


There was *outrage* and *hysteria* in Australia when she was caught!

A lot of it was to do with the colour or her skin as well as her gender.

----------


## TizMe

> that would be too much to expect - there would be an absolute frenzy of media, newspapers, women's magazines, television (60 Minutes etc), appearances on chat shows, then a book, maybe a movie.  And a lot of $ on offer to SC.


Australian laws restrict convicted criminals from profiting from the proceeds of crime.

----------


## Nostradamus

> Australian laws restrict convicted criminals from profiting from the proceeds of crime.


Nothing stopping someone that has served their sentence telling their story for money though.

----------


## sabang

> I don't know why Australians would be concerned about a drug dealing slut.


I'm not. There are plenty of other Aussie drug smugglers languishing in exotic jails. I give no more of a toss about Corby than the rest of them.

----------


## BobR

> She knew the laws, she knew what she was doing, and she is not handicapped by her mental abilities. She got off easy if you ask me, she thought because she has a vagina people would take it easier on her and she could get out of any problems. A man in her position would have most likely been punished to the full extent. Women want to be treated as "equals" until something like this happens, then they want sympathy.



Yes, it's comnvenient for them to be equal when that's convenient, and be protected llike children when that works to their advantage.  This politically correct nonsense seems to be the same in all western coutries. 
Next she will claim an abusive mate or father made her do it.

----------


## genghis61

From Sydney Morning Herald; full article at: Corby could be out of prison in four years, while Bali 9 appeal

August 18, 2010

The convicted drug smuggler Schapelle Corby could be out of jail in just over four years with good behaviour as she enters an accelerated remission program.

The shorter term is possible even if the Indonesian President, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, does not endorse the request for clemency she submitted in April.

Yesterday Corby received the biggest single cut in her 20-year sentence, with five months sliced off her term as part of the traditional remissions that mark Indonesia's Independence Day.

From next year, after serving six years, Corby will be eligible to have eight months cut off her sentence each year, according to Made Suardana, an official at Kerobokan prison, where she is held.

**********************

Others whose sentences were shortened included an Islamic militant who helped plan suicide bombings on Bali. Anif Solchanudin had five months taken off his 15-year term.

********************
G61 says:
*that last paragraph does give some perspective - 20yrs for marijuana, 15 for helping to plan a bombing that kills 200.*

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by Wayne Kerr
> 
> I reckon her brother organised and she carried the bag as they thought the Indo cops wouldn't pull up a bleach blonde mattress thrasher. All involved seem like bloody bell ends.
> 
> 
> In fact, I would not be surprised to hear that they had all been carrying dope on one or more times before.
> 
> I watched this documentary, screened over 2 nights, and at one stage one of the former lawyers said that the family had talked about this senario years earlier and had joked that it would be finacially viable to allow a family member to get caught, get banged up in Jail for a few weeks/months and then sell the magazine/book/movie rights for a fortune....
> 
> If so, then a slight miscalculation on their behalf.


Speaking as a local ( Schapelle lived just up the road a bit)- the general consensus of opinion around here is: going on the family history it seems more than likely she got what she deserved and it's also very likely the Aussie Federales did tip off the Indo feds , and good on 'em - our laws are a joke.
Mind you the family history is only rumours , but then again they've been known on the scene for a long time? :mid:

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by Mr Gribbs
> 
> I don't know why Australians would be concerned about a drug dealing slut
> 
> 
> There was *outrage* and *hysteria* in Australia when she was caught!
> 
> A lot of it was to do with the colour or her skin as well as her gender.


Was she black ?

----------


## Nostradamus

^ the point being she was white and after her arrest, Australia, its media and its citizens displayed some distasteful racism against the Indonesians.

----------


## Thaiguy

> ^ the point being she was white and after her arrest, Australia, its media and its citizens displayed some distasteful racism against the Indonesians.


Oh I see now , they can but we cant - is this because we should know better or because we're white so we must be racist?
Somehow I can't remember all that much criticism by Australians of Indonesians - sure there was some outcry but mostly on an International human rights etc bleeding hearts thing.

----------


## sabang

There is the same hue and cry after every 'innocent Aussie' is nabbed drug smuggling in a foreign country- especially if they face the death penalty. Unlike Barlow and Chambers (nabbed in Malaysia in the 1980's) at least she didn't hang.

----------


## Poo and Pee

Most people I know think she got what she deserved. Her family are a bunch of scumbags, and she hasn't done herself any favours turning up to an Indonesian court dressed like she was going clubbing - revealing her saggy cleavage, with her uncooth family screaming threats and obsenities at the judges when sentenced. She was originally sentenced to 15 years, but got an extra 5 when she appealed - crying persecution. Stupid bitch. 

Corby is the epitome of why I hate Aussie women. Loud, uncooth, dishonest, manipulative and unable to face up to the consequences of her own actions. 

There are plenty of poor Indonesians in indo prisons serving long sentences for drugs too - without family members sending them stacks of money made from selling stories about 'poor schappelle' to the tabloids, giving her a 'celebraty status' and money to buy luxuries and the best legal teams. 

Personally, I think she should serve the full 20 years for crimes against femininity ..

----------


## Panda

^ Fully agree. Its been a media beat up is all. Had it been some grubby little male with the same history and family it would hardly have rated a mention in the media.

----------


## nedwalk

i,d do her.. :bananaman:

----------


## terry57

> . 
> 
> Corby is the epitome of why I hate Aussie women. Loud, uncooth, dishonest, manipulative and unable to face up to the consequences of her own actions.



I fell its a tad rough to use Corby as a yard stick on the quality of Australian women.   More of an emotional response but I understand your concern.

When it comes to males or females the outcome and presentation of the person is usually born in there upbringing and household conditions.

I'll give you an example,  I have friends that are professionals and I Have friends that one could say are low class but mostly my friends are middle class.

The difference in there children are remarkable, The professionals children are well spoken, intelligent, caring  and there girls a joy to be around.

This is because there parents are very good people and there outcome is directly related to there parents guidance and caring ways.

The children of one set of low class friends I had are plebs, boys a tard, the girls a total waste of space and one could say they are a smart and caring as an outside brick shithouse swinging door. Could go on but fok it. Glad I foked them Off.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

My middle class friends have mostly middle class kids turning out to be good people with a few high achievers coming through.

So my take on it is that mostly our females are OK but the ones you refer to are the shit at the bottom of the barrel such as Corby but one must remember she was doomed from birth because of her tragic low class upbringing.

Her excuse could be that she's a real dumb fuk slapper because so are her family but is that a sufficient reason one could ask. ?    

I say, no foking way Bro.     :gw bush: 

She was smart enough to try and smuggle the drugs so now she must be dumb enough to endure the punishment dished out.

Say la Vie    ::chitown::  

What gets me is that's there many innocents banged up in Jail and this ugly munter is getting all the air time.

Tis foked up Bro.

----------


## bobo746

i wondered how long before someone got around to it.Good man.    :rofl:

----------


## Poo and Pee

> What gets me is that's there many innocents banged up in Jail and this ugly munter is getting all the air time.


that was my point too. Especially peasants being set up to take the wrap for the king pins. Indonesian jails are full of this kind of person, but 'poor schappelle' gets all the attention. No wonder the other inmates resent her, as the new boss of the prison recently said. He also said she is faking the whole 'i'm going crazy' thing which I thought was good to see - he's not fooled by her act. 

Re: Aussie women, what I meant to say is I can't stand her type. I'm well aware that she is low class, but unfortunately, there are many of these horrible things serving your food in restaurants, bars etc. all through Australia. Ugly as sin and chips on their shoulders! Fuck them and fuck 'poor schappelle' ... Let her rot..

----------


## Panda

Hey, she is still young enough to be photogenic. And she not a bad sort. Plus she used to work in Japan entertaining Japanese businessmen. So she comes from a low class family of feral druggies and criminals.  Shes a godsend to the media.
I dont think the general Aussie public really give a shit about Schapelle Corby, but the media keep shoving it in our face. Some kind of an erotic sadomasochistic spin to the story to get the viewers in. By chance, I viewed a 60 minutes segment on her where she was getting better after her stint in the loony bin and had struck up a friendship with the commanding officer at the prison. Both on camera together. Such a heart warming story, NOT! The inference I got from the way the story was presented is that she was giving the Commandant BBBJ, CIM. It was thinly veiled titillation to get the ratings up rather than anything to do with good journalism.

BBBJ,-- CIM? Maybe possible or not. Well, probably true but lets still give the girl the benefit of the doubt  :Smile: . After all thousands of those little dick Jap businessmen could be called to testify if she swallowed or not.

----------


## zipperz

Personally, myself, I like nedwalks comments
 on this subject/ thread..he has said it in a few words.
"I'd do her" he hasnt mentioned her Mum, or her sister, 
or her Dad.. he just came right out and said it like it is.
"I'd do her"...Fair play if shes up for a few million nicker
upon release, i'd do her, her sister in the middle of an epileptic fit,
her mother after she forgot to put her dentures in..
im with nedwalk.. id fucking do her.. 
I wonder if she said she really likes me,
 she was telling the truth....
if she did,, id send her straight back to hospital.. because 
there is a con, next to this thread, that is a con..
Nedwalk.. 'id do her doot doi"

----------


## mr Fred

^
Would you do her dad?

----------


## kingwilly

That is a truly 'orrible thought Fred

----------


## mr Fred

> That is a truly 'orrible thought Fred


zipperz mentioned the rest of the family, why should dad miss out on getting shagged?

----------


## Thaihome

> Hey, she is still young enough to be photogenic. And she not a bad sort. ....


I think her looks are going fast.  Here's one from earlier this year.




Now, when she was a teenager there is no doubt she could get away with anything.

----------


## Mordechai

Bush pig

----------


## kingwilly

Well obviously they are feeding her alright....

----------


## kingwilly

The governor of a Bali jail has dealt a blow to Schapelle Corby's plea for clemency, saying the convicted drug trafficker is faking her mental illness.

Corby, 33, has served five years of a 20 year sentence for trafficking cannabis in October 2004.

Earlier this year she applied for presidential clemency, saying she was suffering from depression that could endanger her life.

A Supreme Court judge recommended a substantial cut to Corby's sentence.

But the governor of Kerobokan prison reportedly has completed a report which could deal Corby's chances a severe blow.

In a 17 page report to his superiors, Governor Siswanto suggested Corby was faking her mental illness, ABC Radio said on Thursday.

He listed numerous incidents of deviant and disobedient behaviour, which he said had undermined the prison's rehabilitation program.

Siswanto also said Corby barged into his office without permission following a visit from her sister Mercedes.

"She should stop creating nonsense sensations because it will only hurt her case," he said in the report.

Corby's lawyer maintains his client is mentally ill and the longer she stays at Kerobokan the worse off she will be.

President Yudhoyono is expected to make a decision by the end of the year.

heraldsun.com.au

----------


## Poo and Pee

The silly cow still doesn't get it. 

The indos won't have a bar of this "poor me" aproach she has been trying on. 

Who gives a flying fuck about her anyway....not me..

----------


## sabang

She's a serial liar. What will she do if she's released from jail? Go back to Oz.
Best keep her there.

----------


## Poo and Pee

^agreed. Best she stays where she is..

----------


## bobo746

> Go back to Oz.


no thanks we dont want her

----------


## BobR

You have to admire the Indonesians for not buying that poor sick woman act.  Depression is a disease when it affects people who have no reason to be depressed, but it's a normal and expected reaction when you're doing a 20 year prison sentence which you deserve.

----------


## cambtek

You have to say that the sentence for ganga is ridicuolus,they are voting for legalisation in california shortly.
I think the bali bombers sentencing is what gets up australians noses,havent seen anyone mention it here.
I think they got similar sentences and are now up for an early release.
Hmm-to kill and maim hundreds of people compared to smuggling a few kilos of ganga?
Of course we could also talk about the continuing indonesian war crimes in west papua but that may be beyond some simpletons here.....

----------


## Thaiguy

> She's a serial liar. What will she do if she's released from jail? Go back to Oz.
> Best keep her there.


What makes you think we want her back?

----------


## kingwilly

> I think they got similar sentences and are now up for an early release.


erm, they received death sentences. And have had them carried out.

----------


## patsycat

Yup, they got early release alright!!!

----------


## nedwalk

FREE SCHAPELLE.... [i need to score  :bananaman: ]

----------


## Nostradamus

^ score drugs or her?

----------


## Nostradamus

> 


Ironic she's with a boogieboard in that picture when it was a boogieboard bag she stashed the ganga in. Nice arse though.

----------


## harrybarracuda

If you ask me she's got a face like a bulldog licking piss off a stinging nettle.

----------


## Poo and Pee

She's ugly inside and out!  :Puke:

----------


## genghis61

Corby's release hopes boosted by Indonesia

October 21, 2010



Indonesia's foreign ministry has recommended that Schapelle Corby's appeal for clemency be considered favourably to help achieve her early release from prison on ''humanitarian'' grounds.

The recommendation follows strident lobbying by Kevin Rudd, both as prime minister and, more recently, Foreign Minister.

While good news for Corby, the Indonesian foreign ministry's view is one of several to be considered by the President, Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono.

Corby is serving a 20-year prison sentence for smuggling 4.2 kilograms of cannabis to Bali and has appealed to Dr Yudhoyono to be released from prison, citing severe depression. She maintains her innocence.

According to a source, Indonesia's foreign ministry has urged a ''humanitarian'' approach, calling for ''leniency leading to her release from Kerobokan prison''.

The Herald understands officials from several Indonesian government departments will meet with counterparts from Dr Yudhoyono's state secretariat this week to consider a number of clemency bids, including Corby's.

Indonesia's Supreme Court and ministry of justice have input but the final decision rests with Dr Yudhoyono.

The high profile of the case is why Indonesia's foreign ministry has, unusually, been asked for its opinion. Last month Mr Rudd lobbied for Corby in a New York meeting with his Indonesian counterpart, Marty Natalegawa.

----------


## Jools

It makes no fokking difference whether she is guilty or innocent, the punishment does not fit the crime, except in third-world shitholes where men can rape children with impunity but relieving the pain of living by getting high is unforgivable. :Smile:

----------


## Thaiguy

Was wondering the other day whether large full face before and after pictures of Corby captioned " Remember Me" posted around various airports would be any sort of a deterrent for brain dead tourists ( I know it wouldn't deter the pros.)

----------


## kingwilly

> It makes no fokking difference whether she is guilty or innocent, the punishment does not fit the crime, except in third-world shitholes *where men can rape children with impunity* but relieving the pain of living by getting high is unforgivable.


Really ? Link or evidence please.




> Was wondering the other day whether large full face before and after pictures of Corby captioned " Remember Me" posted around various airports would be any sort of a deterrent for brain dead tourists ( I know it wouldn't deter the pros.)


Interesting concept, actually, they already have dozens of posters in international airports, with faces of drug addicts etc with comments regarding drug use, its too late etc.

----------


## sabang

Most Australians are sick and tired of hearing about Schapelle Corby and her dysfunctional clan.

----------


## Poo and Pee

> It makes no fokking difference whether she is guilty or innocent, the punishment does not fit the crime,.


in indonesia it does. It's common knowledge that drug laws are very harsh. 

And of course it matters that she is guilty. There are many Indonesians serving the same kind of sentence, who actually are innocent, and are serving time because they were used as scapegoats by their wealthy bosses, etc. 

If anybody deserves sympathy in indo prisons, it's these people. Certainly not this piece of human scum.

----------


## Thaiguy

> Most Australians are sick and tired of hearing about Schapelle Corby and her dysfunctional clan.


Too true!

----------


## Aussie Tigger

I'm an Aussie and a proud one at that and I have no compassion for Corby types. I am also less than happy when so called Do Gooders in our society call out how unfair the treatment is when someone gets caught. If you want to travel to a foreign country the onus is on you to play by their rules or else dont go there, it is as simple as that. So freaking typical of our Western youth,take the easy path,feign innocence or ignorance when caught,its not my fault,blame anyone and everyone else etc,seek sympathy blah blah blah.
She and her family are low class cretins and Corby's sentence that she thoroughly deserves is a much needed warning to all others who even contemplate an easy path at others expense.
Do the crime,do the time most appropriate.
I endeavoured to teach my kids at all times to be responsible for their own actions, if they screwed up intentionally they knew they carried the can.
Might be seen as hard, but tough love is much needed these days with all the short cut opportunities that present themselves to our youth.
Put Corbys Mother in with her as well for she did a shit of a job in parenting.

----------


## Poo and Pee

It looks like she may get out soon. She will be on 100 tv shows saying how hardly done by she has been. Hopefully I will not be in Australia when schappellemamia hits  :Puke:

----------


## Loy Toy

> Hopefully I will not be in Australia when schappellemamia hits


Schapelle who?  :Confused:

----------


## bobo746

the whole family are retards leave her there.

----------


## genghis61

> It looks like she may get out soon. She will be on 100 tv shows saying how hardly done by she has been. Hopefully I will not be in Australia when schappellemamia hits


the agents - if she doesn't have one already - will be queuing up to sign her - she'll be able to milk the media/Australian public for years to come as a 'celebrity'

----------


## Nostradamus

Good luck to her. 

She'll be set for life and be a media darl.

----------


## kingwilly

> It looks like she may get out soon. She will be on 100 tv shows saying how hardly done by she has been. Hopefully I will not be in Australia when schappellemamia hits


I have my doubts. SBY is notoriously hard on druggies.

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by Jools
> 
> 
> It makes no fokking difference whether she is guilty or innocent, the punishment does not fit the crime,.
> 
> 
> in indonesia it does. It's common knowledge that drug laws are very harsh.


Have to agree, it really doesn't matter what we think about the laws, they are what they are and everyone knows it.
No good whinging after the fact, you roll the dice knowing the odds, don't complain if you lose.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Precisely. Do the crime, do the time. Almost all mules know exactly what they are getting into and are willing to take the risk for the reward (which often appears to me like a tiny amount of cash for the huge risk).

----------


## genghis61

*Gillard to raise fight to free Corby*

02/11/2010
Australian Prime Minister Julia Gillard says she will not reveal details of her discussions about Schapelle Corby and the Bali Nine with Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono. 

Ms Gillard arrived in Jakarta on Monday night for the final leg of her first prime ministerial tour of Asia. She is due to meet with Dr Yudhoyono later on Tuesday. 
Before the meeting Ms Gillard said she would be canvassing a wide range of issues, including economics, trade, education and people smuggling. 
"I understand Australians are very interested, deeply interested, in the circumstances and fate of Schapelle Corby and the Bali Nine," Ms Gillard told reporters. 

"Whilst I will raise these matters with the president it is not my intention to canvass widely now what I will say to the president. 

"I do not believe that would be in the interests of Schapelle Corby or the Bali Nine. 

"But the Australian government does support Schapelle Corby's plea for clemency." 

Corby was arrested at Bali airport in 2004 with 4.2kg of marijuana in her boogie board bag. 

Her application for presidential clemency claims she is suffering from depression and a mental illness that could endanger her life unless she is released from Bali's Kerobokan Prison.

----------


## kingwilly

> *Gillard to raise fight to free Corby*



Why ?

 :Confused:

----------


## harrybarracuda

> "...the Australian government does support Schapelle Corby's plea for clemency"


Which makes you a bunch of five star, fur-lined, ocean-going c*nts then, doesn't it?

----------


## genghis61

maybe it's a girl thing?

I didn't think Corby had 'popular support', seems odd a PM going out of her way to get  a convicted drug-smuggler a reduced sentence.

----------


## Poo and Pee

Agreed. 

Why is Gillard even bothering bringing it up?

And it's on top of the agenda during her visit to indo?

Surely there are more important things to sort out with australias closest neighbor??

The ranga is an embarrassment...

----------


## Thaiguy

> Originally Posted by genghis61
> 
> 
> *Gillard to raise fight to free Corby*
> 
> 
>  
> Why ?


Why indeed Willy - the goose has just announced a quarter of a million to be pledged to Indonesian schools and they won't even take back their bloody boat people ? The same amount of logic must apply , but stuffed if I can understand either action?

----------


## Thaiguy

> Agreed. 
> 
> Why is Gillard even bothering bringing it up?
> 
> And it's on top of the agenda during her visit to indo?
> 
> Surely there are more important things to sort out with australias closest neighbor??
> The ranga is an embarrassment...


*Yeah like pledging a quarter of a million to Indonesian schools as announced today - and the pricks won't even take back their boat people?*
*The Goose rules!*

----------


## Poo and Pee

^errmm....calm down..

They are not *their* boat people. 

They are mostly afghan, Sri Lankan, etc. 

The talks they are having on boat people is about Australia's proposed detention center in Timor.

----------


## kingwilly

> ^errmm....calm down..
> 
> They are not *their* boat people. 
> 
> They are mostly afghan, Sri Lankan, etc. 
> 
> The talks they are having on boat people is about Australia's proposed detention center in Timor.


exactly.

and East Timor aint Indo... (anymore)

The ranga is an embarrassment, no idea of the world stage and what is appropriate. Barely a step above Sarah I understand foreign policy cos I can see Russie from Alaska Palin

.

----------


## Panda

> Originally Posted by genghis61
> 
> 
> *Gillard to raise fight to free Corby*
> 
> 
>  
> Why ?


No one really gives a shit if a drug peddler rots in an Indo jail.
But she is an attractive woman and there is an element of sex in the story with her alledged history as a high class hooker in Japan and her "friendship" with her jailers. The womens mags have picked up on it and also exploited the "poor little woman suffering emotional torment" angle. So its a nice rounded story for the readers of those feminist trash magazines and a nice real aversion from their TV soap operas. There's got to be a few votes in it for Gillard from the twisted sister gallery, even if the mainstream voters couldn't care less.
Every vote counts when your margin is as thin as Gillards.

----------


## Thaiguy

> ^errmm....calm down..
> 
> They are not *their* boat people. 
> 
> They are mostly afghan, Sri Lankan, etc. 
> 
> The talks they are having on boat people is about Australia's proposed detention center in Timor.


Their ships point of departure is Indonesia ask captain Crudd about the mutineers who wouldn't leave the ship without guarantees of resettlememnt - Indonesia was a great help then?
Indonesia is up to its ears in backhanders for the people smuggling business.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

I've been putting this off for weeks, but finally I just have to ask. With over 200 posts, why is anyone interested, even mildly, in a convicted piece of shit drug dealer? I admit to not having read all the posts, as they generally bored me to tears, but she appears to be a slag piece of crap from a piece of crap family who got legitimately popped while transporting drugs. Correct? If so, end of story. Why is this particular piece of shit worthy of so much attention? Just interested, as I am obviously missing something here.

----------


## Thaiguy

> "...the Australian government does support Schapelle Corby's plea for clemency"
> 			
> 		
> 
> Which makes you a bunch of five star, fur-lined, ocean-going c*nts then, doesn't it?


No , only the so called leaders descended from the bunch of furr lined ocean going c...nts  from Wales and England.
I wouldn't vote for idiots descended from cretins like you !

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Cujo

> I've been putting this off for weeks, but finally I just have to ask. With over 200 posts, why is anyone interested, even mildly, in a convicted piece of shit drug dealer? I admit to not having read all the posts, as they generally bored me to tears, but she appears to be a slag piece of crap from a piece of crap family who got legitimately popped while transporting drugs. Correct? If so, end of story. Why is this particular piece of shit worthy of so much attention? Just interested, as I am obviously missing something here.


Look at the OP.
That wanker (gone now thank fuck) kingwilly.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Point taken, but even given that, it still amuses me that so many posters have such a tremendous interest in such an insignificant person. Oh well, I remember a year or so ago when a thread on potatoes got about a zillion hits. Probably raining outside.

----------


## Thaiguy

> I've been putting this off for weeks, but finally I just have to ask. With over 200 posts, why is anyone interested, even mildly, in a convicted piece of shit drug dealer? I admit to not having read all the posts, as they generally bored me to tears, but she appears to be a slag piece of crap from a piece of crap family who got legitimately popped while transporting drugs. Correct? If so, end of story. Why is this particular piece of shit worthy of so much attention? Just interested, as I am obviously missing something here.


Well said - totally agree - green from me.

----------


## Poo and Pee

> I've been putting this off for weeks, but finally I just have to ask. With over 200 posts, why is anyone interested, even mildly, in a convicted piece of shit drug dealer? I admit to not having read all the posts, as they generally bored me to tears, but she appears to be a slag piece of crap from a piece of crap family who got legitimately popped while transporting drugs. Correct? If so, end of story. Why is this particular piece of shit worthy of so much attention? Just interested, as I am obviously missing something here.



Davis,

you'll probably find that most Australians have the same view as you ie: she is a piece of shit trollop, and who cares if she rots in prison as she is guilty as charged and knew the consequences. 

The problem is australias beloved tabloid media have had a field day with it, and the wanker nationalists jumped on board the 'free our schappelle' campaign because they are too stupid to understand that Australian drug laws are different than indonesias. 

I suppose one of the reasons the case is so well known is that many Australians have been to Bali . It's like Spain for the English. It's often the first trip overseas, and it's often lower class idiots like corby who visit - so they feel they can relate.

Also, the thread is quite old which is why it's so long. So in short, it's only the usual idiots who care if she is released or not..

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^All valid points. Cheers.

----------


## Poo and Pee

> Originally Posted by Poo and Pee
> 
> 
> ^errmm....calm down..
> 
> They are not *their* boat people. 
> 
> They are mostly afghan, Sri Lankan, etc. 
> 
> ...


Another idiot brainwashed by Howard & co. 

Boat people have been arriving in Australia since the Vietnam war, with or without the help of Indonesia. 

They make up a very small % of Australian immigration and are mostly legitimate refugees. They do not 'jump the que' and have to be proccessed just like people arriving on planes.

----------


## Panda

We are getting a little off track from the subject of the opening post, but nevertheless allow me to pick up on the conversation.

In my opinion Australia has a moral obligation to take in political refugees from countries where we have had a hand in creating that crisis. Vietnam and Afghanistan being examples. The rest of em can go and wait on the end of the que as far as I am concerned. 

The Vietnamese didnt integrate so well at first. But now with third and fourth generation they are pretty much all Aussies. 
One I particularly like is Kat Young. Kat young and her very horny girlfriend - XNXX.COM

;-)

----------


## TizMe

Ang Do is a pretty funny guy.
Do has said his family survived five days in a leaky fishing boat eight  and a half metres long and two metres wide and packed with 40 Vietnamese  refugees fleeing across the Indian Ocean. “We were crammed in like  sardines,” he said.

----------


## Aussie Tigger

why do we spend so much time and money on the negative shits in our society as with Corby.Lets make a pact the Corby issue is dead and no more discussion entered into.

----------


## Nostradamus

Schapelle is such a darl. Free her immediately.

----------


## Mid

*Indonesia refuses reduction in sentences of convicted Australians*

 Convicted Australian drug smugglers Shappelle Corby and Renae  Lawrence have not been granted a reduction in their jail sentence in  Indonesia.

Corby is serving a 20 year jail term in Bali after  Indonesian authorities found marijuana in her bodyboard bag in 2004,  while Lawrence is serving a 20 year jail sentence for her role in the  group known as the Bali Nine convicted for attempting to import heroin  from Indonesia to Australia. 

The prison governor recommended cutting their sentences by a month and a half for Christmas.

But their names aren't among the 36 prisoners whose remissions have been announced today.

radioaustralianews.net.au

----------


## Mid

> *Gillard to raise fight to free Corby*


And yet Assange was guilty without charge or trial  :mid:

----------


## BobR

> Originally Posted by genghis61
> 
> 
> *Gillard to raise fight to free Corby*
> 
> 
> And yet Assange was guilty without charge or trial


What the hell for?  I appreciate the idea of governments helping their citizens when they have legal problems in another country, but if what I read is correct, this person and her entire family have a long history of drug trafficking.  Not some innocent tourist who made a mistake.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^Hi Bob. Hope your helicopter worked out better than mine. Mine is still flying, but has a really high crash ratio. Have a great Xmas!

----------


## genghis61

*Schapelle Corby sniffs freedom*
TOM ALLARD Last updated 10:38 17/04/2011


DESPAIRING: Schapelle Corby's sister says her mental health is so bad her singed hair may be a result of self-harm.

Indonesia's Supreme Court has recommended Schapelle Corby's prison sentence be cut to 10 years which, if accepted, means the convicted cannabis smuggler would be freed immediately, her lawyer says.

Arrested 6½ years ago when a customs officer found more than four kilograms of high-grade marijuana in her bodyboard bag at Bali airport, Corby has lost a succession of legal appeals. A clemency request to Indonesia's President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono is her last opportunity to overturn her 20-year prison sentence.

Under Indonesian law, applications for presidential clemency are first assessed by the Supreme Court, which provides formal guidance to the leader to either reject or accept.

The court's recommendation for Corby was handed to Dr Yudhoyono in July. Its contents have been the subject of speculation ever since. Citing a ''source from the Supreme Court'', Corby's lawyer, Iskandar Nawing, told The Sun-Herald: ''The Supreme Court has recommended 10 years be cut from her sentence. If the President signs off on it, with the time Corby has served already, she will be eligible for parole. I will immediately make the arrangement based on the clemency.''

Neither the Supreme Court nor Dr Yudhoyono's state secretariat would comment on Mr Iskandar's claims, nor confirm when Dr Yudhoyono would make a decision.

Corby's clemency appeal, lodged more than a year ago, relies heavily on assessments by two psychiatrists that she is mentally ill, suffering from ''heavy depression with psychotic symptoms'' and is ''deteriorating''. It also maintains she is innocent and the cannabis was slipped into the bodyboard bag without her knowledge.

Documents lodged by Corby's legal team for the clemency bid ask Dr Yudhoyono's ''forgiveness'' and state that Corby, as a beauty school student, had a ''bright reputation and record of achievement''.

''Schapelle Leigh Corby's situation is unique,'' they say. ''It's possible she's the only Australian citizen with severe mental problems serving a very long prison term in another country.''

Corby has received cuts of about 18 months from her 20-year sentence so far but last year entered an accelerated remission program. She is now eligible for an eight-month reduction each year, as long as she behaves well.

A report last year by Kerobokan prison's governor, Siswanto, outlined Corby's battle with mental illness, confirmed she was on medication and listed 10 instances of ''out-of-ordinary behaviour, including vandalising an office in the prison in an apparent fit of rage''.

However, it also noted she ''pretends to be crazy'' whenever a new prison chief takes over.

Even if Corby was not released immediately after any acceptance of her clemency by Dr Yudhoyono, it is likely she would be freed soon after

- with Amilia Rosa

- Sydney Morning Herald

----------


## genghis61

> However, it also noted she ''pretends to be crazy'' whenever a new prison chief takes over.


reminds me off Blackadder in WWI - the old 'underwear on the head and pencils up the nose' madness excuse.

As we've said before . . . the media awaits, she'll have a hundred stories to tell - a month at a time to keep the income ticking over.

----------


## Panda

> ''Schapelle Leigh Corby's situation is unique,'' they say. ''It's possible she's the only Australian citizen with severe mental problems serving a very long prison term in another country.''
> 
> 
> 
> However, it also noted she ''pretends to be crazy'' whenever a new prison chief takes over.
> 
> 
> - Sydney Morning Herald


Watch for a remarkable recovery and lots of paid performances on TV talk shows when she gets out. Oh, and the new book detailing her time in an Indonesian jail.

The womens magazines will be falling over themselves to get to her.

She will make more money out of it than she ever dreamed of smuggling dope.

----------


## kingwilly

*Corby Family Angered at Lesser Remission for SchapelleAugust 22, 2011*
KEROBOKAN

Australian drug-smuggler Schapelle Corby was among prisoners in Bali who received reductions on their jail terms to mark Independence Day on Wednesday, but her family expressed anger that she had received a shorter remit that heroin smuggler Renae Lawrence.

Corby, 34, received a five-month remission on her sentence. She has received several similar cuts to her original 20-year-sentence, which she received for attempting to smuggle 4.1 kilograms of marijuana into Bali in 2004.

Meanwhile, Renae Lawrence, 33, a member of the so-called “Bali Nine” gang who attempted to smuggle 8.3 kilograms of heroin through Bali in 2005, received a remission of six months on her sentence.

Speaking to Australian media after the sentence reductions were announced, Corby’s uncle Shun Hatton expressed anger that Lawrence had received the larger remission.

“It really shows the justice system over there when someone with heroin strapped to their body gets six months and Schapelle only gets five months,” he said.

Lawrence pleaded guilty to drug smuggling during her trial and made a statement of apology for her actions to the court. Corby and her supporters have maintained her innocence throughout, claiming that the 4.2 kilograms of cannabis found inside her bodyboard bag as she arrived at Ngurah Rai International Airport in October 2004.

“If she had pleaded guilty she would have been out by now but she won’t because she is not guilty. If she had pleaded guilty she would have got eight to 10 years,” Hatton said.

Hatton said that he had last seen his niece in June, and that she was suffering mental and physical ailments as a result of her imprisonment, and was suffering side-effects from high doses of antidepressants she is taking.

He said family members were hoping that she would be released on humanitarian grounds.

“There is not much else we can do,” he said.

Corby is awaiting a clemency decision from President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono that she filed last year on the grounds she is mentally ill.

Other foreign prisoners who received cuts to the sentences included Umar Rangeswami and Gary Martin Turner, who both received a one-month remit, and Malaysians Teo Gee Huat and Jacky Khor, who had their sentences cut by two months.

The authorities traditionally hand out remissions to prisoners to mark Independence Day on August 17.

Island-wide, a total of 650 prisoners received remissions, with 40 granted outright release.

At Kerobokan, where the foreign drug smugglers are held, 13 inmates were released.

Kerobokan prison chief Siswanto said the remissions were based on good conduct and other factors. He said eight inmates who had worked as helpers for prison staff had received reductions of up to six months on their sentences.

After the announcement of the remissions, Kerobokan inmates took part in a series of contests and performances to celebrate Independence Day.

Anang Khuzaini, head of social guidance and correction at Kerobokan, said the competitions were a way of fostering a sense of community among prisoners, as well as a means to celebrate independence.

“All those who took part in the contests were inmates, both locals and foreigners. The purpose was to enliven and entertain people,” he said, adding that as well as races, inmates worked in teams to clean their cell blocks, with prizes awarded to residents of the cleanest block.

Renae Lawrence took part in the events, telling reporters that “Everything is good.” Corby did not join in and remained in her cell throughout.

Elsewhere in Bali, 64 inmates at the prison in Singaraja received remissions, with three men – Nyoman Suarjana, Komang Agus Hermawan and Gede Sukrada –freed.

The remission ceremony was attended by various officials, including Buleleng Regent Bagiada.

Speaking on the side-lines of the ceremony, Singaraja prison chief Wayan Darta Rianta said the remissions had done little to ease overcrowding. The prison was designed to house 78 inmates, he said, but currently holds a total of 164 people.

At Negara Prison in Jembrana 50 prisoners received remissions, with eight gaining immediate release. In a speech to the lucky prisoners Jembrana Regent I Putu Artha urged them to improve their lives and avoid future involvement in crime.

“This has been an ordeal, and it makes you all brothers here. So let’s all go forward together to make things better for our families, society and this country,” he said.

Corby Family Angered at Lesser Remission for Schapelle

----------


## kingwilly

*Indonesia recommends clemency for Schapelle Corby*



A new report handed to the Indonesian president recommends clemency for Schapelle Corby. 
SCHAPELLE Corby is a step closer to winning her freedom with Indonesia's Justice Ministry confirming it has recommended the convicted drug smuggler be granted early release.
The development, which comes two years after Corby first launched her bid for clemency, will come as a huge boost for the 34-year-old who is suffering from mental illness and struggling to cope with life inside Bali's notorious Kerobokan jail.

Corby was jailed for 20 years in 2004 for attempting to smuggle 4.1kg of marijuana into Bali in a bodyboard bag.

While details of the recommendation from the Justice and Human Rights Ministry have only just emerged, a senior official confirmed the final report was handed to Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono some months ago.

The ministry has recommended a major cut in Corby's sentence based on humanitarian grounds.

"Our office agreed with her clemency. We recommended granting it," the official, who spoke on condition of anonymity, told AAP.

"Basically the decision was made based on humanitarian considerations."

The recommendation also includes an approval for clemency from the director-general of prisons.
It is understood to be in line with the opinion of a Supreme Court judge who considered Corby's clemency application and delivered an opinion to the President's office in July 2010, recommending her sentence be halved.

Dr Yudhoyono's decision will be based on the recommendation from the Justice and Human Rights Ministry, as well as advice from the Attorney-General's Department, Foreign Ministry and National Narcotics Board, which he sought in 2010 after Corby lodged her application.

A source in the office of the State Secretariat, which handles the President's administrative affairs including clemency applications, confirmed Corby's case was now awaiting a final decision.

"As for Corby, it's still in the President's hands," she said.

"To my knowledge, it has not yet been decided. But we haven't been asked to approach any of the institutions for their opinions again."

She also confirmed that humanitarian considerations were the chief factor in the Corby case.

The clemency application was first lodged in March 2010, appealing for an early release on the grounds that Corby was suffering from mental illness that could endanger her life.

It is understood she is still being treated with anti-depressant and anti-psychotic drugs.

Her lawyer, Iskandar Nawing, said he had been told of the crucial recommendation from the Justice and Human Rights Ministry.

"Hopefully this clemency decision will be made by the President very soon," Mr Nawing said today.

"It's my understanding that there's a time limit in law on how long the president has to consider a clemency request."

If Corby is granted clemency and a sentence cut of 10 years, she would be eligible for release in 2014 - the same year Dr Yudhoyono will leave office.

However, successful clemency applications usually require prisoners to admit guilt, which Corby has not done.

"If this clemency is to be granted, it will be a breakthrough," Mr Nawing said.

----------


## baldrick

> suffering from mental illness


normal for your common bogan

----------


## terry57

I personally feel that she has served enough time and its time to let her free.

8 years in a Bali jail must be the equivalent of fifteen in an Australian prison.

I just hope that when she gets out she don't get rich by giving interviews and writing her memoirs of her years banged up.

Her future ain't looking to good as it wont be long before she will hit 40 and she will turn into a fat horrible slapper like her mother. Friggin head looks a bit rough already.

Oh well, bad move smuggling drugs into Bali Innit.

----------


## toslti

No problem with releasing her now..... into Australian custody to stay there for a while. Serve a part of her sentence there having done the really hard part. Then, after due consideration for time served etc release her.....but do not ever give her a passport again.

She has shamed the name of the nation of Australia and should never be allowed to forget that. All and any proceeds from her upcoming interviews and book agreements should be taxed at 100% and the proceeds used to fund educational and rehab projects for kids who are that real victims of people like this female.

----------


## bobo746

She looks a bit worn out i suppose 8 years in the slammer can do that.Keep her in jail she is guilty as charged,if you can't do the time don't do the crime.

----------


## blue

I remember the case from years ago

could one of her  idiotic travel companions have put the drugs in her bag,
then when they get to the hotel in Bali they tell her ''look what you brought in through customs  !!''
and they all have a good laugh ,
or not as it turned out ..
.
or is she as guilty as fuck

----------


## Necron99

We need to start a grassroots support group immeadiatly.
Get press, donations, a blog, a petition, anything we can do to help to
keep the dumb bitch there.

----------


## Fondles

> She has shamed the name of the nation of Australia and should never be allowed to forget that. All and any proceeds from her upcoming interviews and book agreements should be taxed at 100% and the proceeds used to fund educational and rehab projects for kids who are that real victims of people like this female.


Any monies she earns from interviews and book agreements should be seized under the proceeds of crime act.

----------


## happynz

Granted, few people would like to be locked up, but all things considered where she is being held it doesn't look too horrible. I've paid for shittier accommodation, although I could check out whenever I wanted.

----------


## Necron99

> Granted, few people would like to be locked up, but all things considered where she is being held it doesn't look too horrible. I've paid for shittier accommodation, although I could check out whenever I wanted.


 

Not exactly the black hole of calcutta is it?
Her drug dealing sister obviously keeps her in ready's.

----------


## Jools

This poor woman has suffered *enough.* She should be freed. ::spin::

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

> I just hope that when she gets out she don't get rich by giving interviews and writing her memoirs of her years banged up.


Aren't there relatively new laws in Australia that now prohibit this? ie: David Hicks

----------


## Hampsha

> Originally Posted by happynz
> 
> 
> Granted, few people would like to be locked up, but all things considered where she is being held it doesn't look too horrible. I've paid for shittier accommodation, although I could check out whenever I wanted. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> ...



I'd say the bars are there on the windows to keep the guards out. Nice tile floor by the way.

----------


## kingwilly

Her sentence was 20 years, why should she be let out now ? 

Leave her, I say.

----------


## Necron99

> Nice tile floor by the way.


I was just thinking that.
In an Asian neuvo riche trashy way...

----------


## kingwilly



----------


## nevets

The Bangkok Hilton it is not , she is luky she didnt  holiday in Thailand .

----------


## Necron99

> 


The things you see when you don't have a gun....

----------


## barbaro

> Friggin head looks a bit rough already.


Yes, definitely looks rough.




> Oh well, bad move smuggling drugs into Bali Innit.


I could never do it.  I value my freedom too much.  It ain't worth it to me.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Who really cares. Her looks (such as they were) are gone, her mind (such as it was) is gone, her youth is gone. As long as she is blocked from profiting in any way from selling her tawdry tale I would say let her out - except for the fact that the the Aussie taxpayers will end up supporting her for the rest of her meaningless existence. On second thought, leave the slag where she is....the taxpayers are already under enough of a burden.

----------


## ENT

*Some odd points about that case,* 
1) Why smuggle marijuana from Australia into Bali when *grass is cheaper to buy it in Bali?*
2) A 4.2 kg weight of *grass* is a bulky packet, *it stinks like hell* and can't be hidden in a boogy board bag without being noticed.
3) The bag was *checked in<5kg overweight* by Quantas at Brisbane, flown via Sydney to Bali *arriving there< 9.2kg overweight*_._ 
4) A minimum of *9 people handled that unsecured bag* during check in and transport and *no one noticed the smell of marijuana.*
5) The boogie board bag was the *only bag not scanned* out of all the luggage checked in, the scan *ticket got "lost".*

*She was set up.*
When she arrived in Bali the *focus was on her.*
That gave *another mule* the chance to slip through with something far *more profitable, cocaine.*

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Bad shit happens to stupid people......

----------


## ENT

And you _never_ have problems?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

Wasn't disagreeing with your point, ENT. I agree. But nothing I have ever read about her leads me to believe that she was even close to a good citizen/carefree tourist. And of course I've had problems, and fucked up, but never to that degree.

----------


## ENT

No hassles mate.
I just re-read old stuff about her then got onto another site that clicked the same buttons I hit when the story first came out.
It seemed like too dumb a thing to do for even the dumbest crim, all points considered.

This site brings up more points that I couldn't have known about in those days.

THE EXPENDABLE PROJECT: The Transit Report

----------


## kingwilly

Ent, the entire world has been through this, she or her brother/father whoever was on the flight with her are as guilty as Fuck. 

Expats bring dope into Bali for two reasons, 1. Bali dope is shite, Aussie dope is much stronger. 2. Many expats or tourists only buy from other expats for fear of being set up or conned by a Bali bloke. 

Your coke theory doesn't hold water, the coke in Aus has already been shipped through Asia, they aint gonna bring it back again via Aus.

----------


## ENT

They don't ship coke through Asia, too many check points, it goes direct from S.America via NZ and Oz.

A lot of new evidence has surfaced about the case and the corrupt practices involved, both in Indonesia and OZ, which seems to warrant an investigation.
The Indo gov. are under pressure to release her now, they wouldn't do so otherwise.

----------


## ENT

Just to add, Arabs and Nigerians _more lately_ have been shipping coke from SAmerica to SAfrica, then on to SE Asia direct or through India. 
That's a whole new travel line.
SAmerica to NZ or Oz or Asia direct is the prerfered route, but that's getting tighter now, leaving the slacker S Africa route open.
It's an interesting game.

I've checked out most qualities and sources available in Asia /Pacifica and it's only since the increase of skunk in the last 10 years that some Asian weed is considered weak. I assure you that most is not.

----------


## Interloper

> Ent, the entire world has been through this, she or her brother/father whoever was on the flight with her are as guilty as Fuck. .


You see this is what happens when ignorant people swallow smears and propaganda. Particularly when they can't even be bothered to read the information provided to them.

Schapelle Corby is innocent, no matter what brainwashed Australians and Indonesians spew out in placed like this.

How do I know?

*Because I actually watched the film here:
Expendable.TV*

And then guess what I did?

*I actually read the GOVERNMENT'S OWN EMAILS which are published on there, and which PROVE she is innocent. PROVE.* 

Example? Hers was the only bag not scanned at Sydney airport. The government knew it. They never told here.

Another example? She checked in UNDERWEIGHT, yet her bags were subsequently 5kg OVERWEIGHT on the Qantas system. They never told her.

It goes on and on.... but hey... the likes of 'Sir Wilson' have already made their minds up. Why allow little things like FACTS get in the way of crucifying an innocent?

Innocent... live with it!

----------


## Interloper

Oh... and for what it's worth, here are a few 'Expendable' questions the corrupt Australian government run and hide from, under cover of their media:

1. Why were Schapelle's bags 5kg overweight on the Qantas system, when she checked in without excess charge ($175)? [Transit Report]

2. Why was Schapelle or her lawyers never TOLD that her bags were 5kg overweight on the Qantas system? [Supplementary Report]

3. Why did AFP Commissioner Keelty tell the media that there was no evidence of airport drug syndication two weeks before the verdict, when this was clearly, demonstrably and utterly false? [Transit Report]

4. Why did Minister Ellison withhold the vital information, that ONLY the boogie-board bag was not scanned, when Schapelles lawyer asked, TWICE? [Transit Report]

5. Why was this hidden from Parliament, when direct questions were asked? [Transit Report]

6. Why did John Howard, and his friend, Head of Sydney Airport Corporation Ltd, Max Moore-Wilton, keep quiet about it, when they both knew? [Transit Report]

7. Why did the AFP never investigate the reason for this missing screening data? [Transit Report]

8. Why did Keelty, and the AFP, withhold all the other vital evidence, including the information from the Kessing Reports? [Transit Report]

9. Why did the AFP and DFAT evade the forensic tests Schapelle was begging for? [Mutual Evasion Report]

10. Why did DFAT not invoke the MACM treaty to obtain the sample of the marijuana which Schapelle begged them for, when they could have? [Mutual Evasion Report]

11. Why did Ellison tell a false story about marijuana testing to a constituent? [Mutual Evasion Report]

12. Why did the AFP and Qantas provide wholly contradictory stories about the missing CCTV footage Schapelle Corby pleaded for? [Transit Report]

13. Why did the AFP tell Parliament that they couldn't perform marijuana pollen tests, when they could, and indeed, had originally offered to perform them? [Mutual Evasion Report]

14. Why did the AFP refuse the services of a forensics expert, who was able to perform them? [Mutual Evasion Report]

15. Why did Foreign Minister Downer and Prime Minister Howard endorse the original Bali trial, when they were well ware of the multitude of legal and human rights abuses throughout? [Show Trial Report]

16. Why did Ellison endorse the burning of the evidence, when Schapelle Corby pleaded for it to be stopped? [Mutual Evasion Report]

17. Why have DFAT endorsed and hidden the ongoing human rights abuses of a mentally ill Australian citizen for seven years? [Health Report]

18. Why were ACLEI, when forced to examine the AFP's role, directly and demonstrably complicit with the AFP in producing a report which was an utter embarrassment to all parties [Whitewash Report]

19. Why was a functionary, at the heart of the Howard regime when the above abuses occurred, allowed to rubber stamp ACLEI's rubber stamp? [Whitewash Report]

20. Why was there a wholly unique flight delay pattern when Schapelle passed through Sydney airport, and whilst her bag was on the same baggage area as the Mocha Operation cocaine? [Transit Report]

21. Why did the government force an Australian QC, Mark Trowell, on to Schapelle Corby, and then hide when he decimated her appeal by attacking her defence team to the media? [Insider Report]

22. What was the precise role of Justice & Customs Minister Ellison, the QCs long term friend, in this appalling situation? [Insider Report]

23. Why was there no comment when the QC subsequently admitted that he was working for the government, and not for Schapelle Corby, all along? [Insider Report]

24. Why did Downer and Howard publicly call a standard flour hoax a 'biological agent' and a 'murderous attack', when there was no evidence at all to suggest it wasnt flour? [PowderGate Report]

25. Why did neither of them say that the note included with the flour didn't mention Schapelle Corby, and was written in Bahasa, when they promptly blamed it on her supporters? [PowderGate Report]

26. Why didnt Ellison immediately alert all parties, to prevent the false (but support-wrecking) story from circulating around the world, when he was informed by email at 6:35pm? [PowderGate Report]

27. Why did the government seize Schapelle Corby's book royalties, when she was still in legal appeal in Indonesia, when they knew what signal this would send to Jakarta? [Political Seizure Report]

28. Why did they bring the Australian judiciary into disrepute, by extending its jurisdiction outside Australia, and holding secret trials, at which Schapelle Corby was not even represented? [Political Seizure Report]

29. Why did they deny her the funds for another appeal, and for medicine, even when they knew about the nature of the Bali trial, and about the vital primary evidence they had themselves withheld? [Political Seizure Report]

30. Why has the ABC engaged a clear campaign of hostility against Schapelle Corby and her family, which has included a number of known tools of propaganda, and which has even required an apology for presenting malicious allegations as fact? [Opinion Management Report]

31. Why have the dozens of breaches of the Freedom of Information Act, with respect to requests made on behalf of Schapelle Corby, remained totally un-addressed [FOI Abuse Report]

32. Why was the direct linkage of DFAT funding of scholarships to Jakarta, for dozens of journalists, and subsequent hostile reporting with respect to Schapelle Corby, not been investigated when complaints were lodged with the Attorney-Generals Department? [DFAT Network Report]

33. Why were the serious media abuses, submitted to the government in 2011, excluded from the Finkelstein inquiry, particularly those relating to the unlawful activities of the broadcasting media? [Expendable Documentary]

34. Why has the Commonwealth Ombudsman supported the government with respect to every complaint ever lodged with respect to Schapelle Corby [Quango Report]


Now.... to decent people the blood lust of those who want to  damn her as guilty, and leave her to die on the filthy cell floor, may look different.

Sickening.

----------


## ENT

The cocaine conspiracy involved is also part of another huge investigation, it's no longer in Australian hands alone.
We'll hear more about the ramifications to Schapelle's sickening horror story soon, as further investigation into the Pacific coke run discovers even further high ranking corruption. 
Thanks for filling in the details interloper, and welcome to TD.
A green's been sent your way.

----------


## ENT

*Prime Minister Julia Gillard backs clemency for Schapelle Corby*


SCHAPELLE Corby's mum Rosleigh says she just wants to bring her daughter home as Prime Minister Julia Gillard says the Government is supporting her bid for clemency.

Reports from Bali suggest Corby could be released from Kerobokan jail because of her good behaviour if Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono grants her mercy.

----------


## kingwilly

He won't.

----------


## laymond

Now.... to decent people the blood lust of those who want to damn her as guilty, and leave her to die on the filthy cell floor, may look different.

Sickening.[/quote]
uurrmmm,the filthy cell floor looks squeeky clean to me :Smile: .and i dont know why you wasted all your effort to post all that shite,she's just another dumb slapper that tried to be a smart arse and got caught.
suck it up and get over it champ.

----------


## dirtydog

^If the floor is dirty tell the lazy bitch to clean it, it's not as though her days are filled with important things to do and people to meet.

----------


## baldrick

> Schapelle Corby is innocent


bwahahahahahahaha

her and the rest of her chav family are a disgrace to the Australian people

----------


## kingwilly

Or her and her ilk are pretty much representative of most Australian people.

----------


## Necron99

> Or her and her ilk are pretty much representative of most Australian people.



Red card!

----------


## Looper

> Or her and her ilk are pretty much representative of most Australian people.


This post has been reported to the Australian Consulate in Jakarta. I expect Willy's passport to be revoked on the grounds of wanton and flagrant un-Australianism.

----------


## robtherich

> Or her and her ilk are pretty much representative of most Australian people.


Not really. Though there do seem to be more and more following this trend.

----------


## ENT

Neither Schapelle Corby nor her family had a criminal background, despite rumours.

Baggage handlers at the airport were being busted  for drug smuggling the same day she flew out.

----------


## Cujo

> Or her and her ilk are pretty much representative of most Australian people.


That's ridiculous.

----------


## laymond

> Originally Posted by Interloper
> 
> Schapelle Corby is innocent
> 
> 
> bwahahahahahahaha
> 
> her and the rest of her chav family are a disgrace to the Australian people


yes,its also a bit fkn late to even talk about innocent or not,she's well and truly fooked.

----------


## ENT

Is that so?
The Australian government, customs and police department of the time are now being investigated over their roles in suppressing evidence.
PM Gillard has taken an interest in the case, also.
Her motives are more political, as Howard, her political enemy, was PM at the time of Corby's trial and appeals.

----------


## kingwilly

I'm sorry, have a bunch of Aussies felt that the last barb was too close to the bone, wear it fellas, if the shoe fits.

----------


## baldrick

> Originally Posted by Sir Wilson
> 
> 
> Or her and her ilk are pretty much representative of most Australian people.
> 
> 
> That's ridiculous.


I think these mcdonalds bogans are more common than you realise - when was the last time you went to the main club area in a city in Aust ?

not representative of the stereotypical Aussie of yesteryear

Australia is a beautiful country being slowly overtaken by retards from all corners and home.




> have a bunch of Aussies felt that the last barb was too close to the bone


under duress , I greeeeeeeeeeeened the monkey

----------


## kingwilly

It's a sad fact though, there's some good Aussies, but the retards are taking over, and the number of denials and reds I got, show it;s a sore point.

----------


## BKKBanger

Withot wishing to annoy the 'I love Corby" lobby it is worth remembering that she was caught red handed in Customs at the airport with a bag, which she said was hers, with a slab of marijuana in it. The arrest was righteous and the evidence was there for the prosecution to secure a conviction, they didn't need to do very much.

Her beef appears to be that the defence story that it was planted on her was not actively supported by various people and there may have been some evidence that was overlooked that would have allowed her to mount a stronger defence. 

The only parts of any consequence related to the Indonesians are that they destroyed the drugs as part of a routine destruction, common in Indonesia. It has never been disputed they were drugs, merely that somehow the point of origin was important. This was strange indeed as one pat of the defence is saying they were planted at Sydney, another that they were never in Australia?

Having seen Indonesian justice up close she has had a fair trail in Indonesia and was given an appropiate sentence and sent to an ordinary prison. If she was an innocent dupe then that is really tough but blaming the Indonesians will do little good.

----------


## Looper

> Schapelle Corby - Guilty or not?


...of being an ugly bogan slapper drama queen - guilty m'lud

but 8 years a fair old chunk of time so I wouldn't mind if she got out as long as she is prevented from making any cash on her story. I am sure there is a law in Aussie to prevent crims from making money on their story. Not sure if that holds for crimes committed overseas but I thought that is how David Hicks was shut up.

----------


## brisie

url=http://www.xxx.xxx.xx/reslib/200809/r290477_1241807.asx]News Video - 08-Sep-2008[/url]

The AFP offered to DNA test it to see if it came from the drug bust next door to the old mans place to help with their case.
Corby declined the test.

After any court case the Balinese destroy evidence regardless innocent or guilty. 
Fuck are they meant to keep the 2 eckies from the other stupid 18yr slag who got done just after her and who admitted yhea I fucked up and was out in 3 months later or the scoob from the 14 year old kid just recently.

If they kept all the shit they bust they would have even more desperate yobo kiwi turned ozzie wankas loitering around a drug storage warehouse the size of Singapore.
News Video - 08-Sep-2008

----------


## ENT

No evidence exists of Corby's family involvement in the drug trade.

The 2008 video posted above is_ all_ hearsay and gossip

Neither did she refuse DNA test on the marijuana found, she requested it and was refused.



Duff's character assassination of Corby and her family has further inflamed public opinion against her.

Read this account.

http://www.hiddenworldresearch.com/PrimarySmears.pdf

----------


## lom

Remove her ability to reproduce and then let her out.

----------


## Fondles

> No evidence exists of Corby's family involvement in the drug trade.


What about her half brothers Clinton and James, they both have drug related convictions.

----------


## brisie

> http://www.hiddenworldresearch.com/PrimarySmears.pdf


This company is up for sale $9.59 buy it now or make an offer.
Now thats a credible law firm they are using.

Anyone can buy a website and make shit look good. But fuck it took me less than 5 minutes to work out a monkey smoking a bong made it up.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> No evidence exists of Corby's family involvement in the drug trade.
> 
> 
> What about her half brothers Clinton and James, they both have drug related convictions.


Post a reference to that claim, if there is one.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> http://www.hiddenworldresearch.com/PrimarySmears.pdf
> 
> 
> This company is up for sale $9.59 buy it now or make an offer.
> Now thats a credible law firm they are using.
> 
> Anyone can buy a website and make shit look good. But fuck it took me less than 5 minutes to work out a monkey smoking a bong made it up.


What clone of skunk are you on?

----------


## brisie

> What clone of skunk are you on




 fucken funny 

And the other web site full of tedious videos and crap is up for sale @ 26.99 or make a offer looks like the same dickhead had to buy all these domains and make it look like a snow/ lawyers web job.

It just goes to show the lies druggies go to.

THE EXPENDABLE PROJECT = $26.99 or make an offer real profesional shit we are dealing with. 

Fuck I hope these big bad ass American lawyers don't try to sue me for writing this.

 :rofl: rofl: :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:

----------


## ENT

Still no proof of the Corby family's drug involvement, nor is your post doing anything more than shooting the messenger.

The Oz police have already cleared the family of criminal action, and there is an ongoing enquiry into the police handling of the case.

No one, not even a fool, would attempt to consciously smuggle or carry such a large volume of marijuana that stinks to high heaven, through all the baggage handlers, check in counter and customs without at leat thinking of the possibility of being caught. No one.
The deal was a set up right from the moment her bags were passed through check in by Quantas, who, in my opinion are liable for the matter.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ENT
> ...


Here's one straight up off a 2 second google search.

Seems the cousins are of the same ilk as well.

Nice upstanding law abiding family they are. 





> October 13, 2006 - 5:08PM
> 
>    	The half-brother of convicted drug smuggler Schapelle Corby has been convicted over a violent, drug-related home invasion in Brisbane.
>  James Kisina, 18, of Loganlea, south of Brisbane, was one of three masked men who broke into a home on January 17 this year and stole cash and cannabis.
>  Kisina and his two co-accused today pleaded guilty in the Beenleigh District Court and will be sentenced on Monday.
>  Kisina, his cousin Shane John Tilyard and Matthew James Ratumaitavuki, 20, were convicted on charges including deprivation of liberty, armed robbery with violence, producing a dangerous drug and possession of a dangerous drug.
>  The court was told a couple in a home at Rochedale, in Brisbane's south, were attacked with a machete, a baseball bat and an iron bar, during the break-in.
>  Police said Kisina was the brains behind the home invasion.
>  Prosecutors are seeking jail terms of up to five years with a 12 to 18 month non-parole period.
> ...

----------


## Cujo

> Loganlea, south of Brisbane,


Real white trash territory.

----------


## ENT

At the time of Corby's arrest, her half brother mentioned above was cleared of any drug involvement.
What he's been up to since then is another story, and nothing to do with the case against Corby.

----------


## Fondles

> At the time of Corby's arrest, her half brother mentioned above was cleared of any drug involvement.
> What he's been up to since then is another story, and nothing to do with the case against Corby.


Who said it had anything to do with Corby's arrest ?

If you believe the family was a pillar of society but then fell into the crime and drug scene after her arrest well then you have rocks in your head.

----------


## kingwilly

bEnt pwned, yet again. 

put down the bong ent.

----------


## adzt1

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ENT
> ...


^^^evidence posted.
now you are back tracking :deadhorsebig:

----------


## kingwilly

> now you are back tracking


again.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> At the time of Corby's arrest, her half brother mentioned above was cleared of any drug involvement.
> What he's been up to since then is another story, and nothing to do with the case against Corby.


Cleared does not necessarily mean he was not involved which from what is known is highly unlikely but nevertheless in a court of law there was insufficient evidence to mount a prosecution. 

Quite why this wretched low end piece of Australian street trash should merit any further consideration as to her undoubted guilt is rather odd. Perhaps the empathy from half the population of Oz is motivated by the principle of " but for the grace of God, go you and I " and they just can't help themselves.

Her family pedigree certainly indicates a genetic predisposition towards crime.

----------


## kingwilly

> Quite why this wretched low end piece of Australian street trash should merit any further consideration as to her undoubted guilt is rather odd. Perhaps the empathy from half the population of Oz is motivated by the principle of " but for the grace of God, go you and I " and they just can't help themselves.


Most certainly the case, I would think.

----------


## terry57

Unfortunately Corby is guilty as sin but she should receive a reduction in her sentence and be on her way home in 2 years time if the President assists her.

This means she would of served 10 years of her original sentence and I feel thats enough for her crime.

Ten years in an Asian prison is a major achievement and she has payed big time for her failed drug run in my opinion. 

Maybe do a swap where she gets to go home and the remainder of her scum family do the rest.

Now theres a fair deal.

----------


## aging one

Agreed with Terry.

----------


## ENT

*The Bali Times*

*Justice Ministry Backs Corby’s Clemency AppealApril 10, 2012
JAKARTA*

The justice ministry has recommended granting clemency to Australian drug trafficker Schapelle Corby, whose lawyers argue she went insane after being jailed at Kerobokan Prison.

Corby, 34, was convicted in 2005 of smuggling 4.1 kilograms of marijuana into Bali and is serving a 20-year jail sentence at the overcrowded prison.

The prison houses murderers and paedophiles and has also been hit by outbreaks of violence, including in February, when it was taken over for several days by rioting prisoners after a gang stabbing.

“The Ministry of Justice and Human Rights has given its recommendation to the Indonesian president that clemency be granted to Schapelle Corby,” the ministry official said on Wednesday, on condition of anonymity.

He gave no other details, such as when a decision could be expected.

http://www.thebalitimes.com/2012/04/...emency-appeal/

----------


## brisie

> than shooting the messenger.


That messenger is full of shit 



> No one, not even a fool, would attempt to consciously smuggle or carry such a large volume of marijuana that stinks to high heaven,


See your making this up to suit the ever changing story.
The dope was vacuumed sealed in plastic and you would know when a boggie board just adds on 4.1 KG and has a huge lump in the bag.

Ok we will play your game it was stinking of pot

You go to pick up your luggage of the carousel and it's wreaking of pot and there a couple of dope leaf branches poking out of the bag.
Are you going to pick up the bag and walk to customs?

If she is that fucking stupid she should be shot for being such a dumb fuck.

PS here is the other valuable web site

----------


## ENT

I don't have to make anything up, the information is freely available.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> No evidence exists of Corby's family involvement in the drug trade.
> 
> 
> What about her half brothers Clinton and James, they both have drug related convictions.





> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ENT
> ...





> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Fondles
> ...





> At the time of Corby's arrest, her half brother mentioned above was cleared of any drug involvement.
> What he's been up to since then is another story, and nothing to do with the case against Corby.





> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> At the time of Corby's arrest, her half brother mentioned above was cleared of any drug involvement.
> What he's been up to since then is another story, and nothing to do with the case against Corby.
> 
> 
> Who said it had anything to do with Corby's arrest ?
> 
> If you believe the family was a pillar of society but then fell into the crime and drug scene after her arrest well then you have rocks in your head.



Still awaiting your rebuttle Mr ENT, are you still adamant that no evidence exists of Corby's family involvement in the drug trade.

Would you like me to spend another 30 seconds or so on google to find more ?

----------


## ENT

You do that.

----------


## baldrick

shavelle would shag your dog for a line of crack

----------


## ENT

^^^Your 30 seconds are up.    :mid:

----------


## Seekingasylum

The whole thrust of the defence is the proposition that this piece of worthless trash was picked at random from hundreds of others bound for their cheapo Bali holidays to mule unwittingly for a criminal conspiracy involving many gang members who undertook a highly complex operation enabling the clandestine transfer of an illegal drug from landside to airside of an international airport, assisted by baggage loaders, their supervisors and out of sight of God knows how many CCTV cameras. All for 4 kgs of puff. Absurd isn't it? Frankly, any idiot would have have understood that the stated intention of transferring drugs from Brisbane to Sydney, the alleged aim claimed by Corby's defence team, was infinitely easier to achieve by road rather than negotiating two international airports operating in a state of high alert.

The other daft red herring is that this highly complex operation was initiated in order to draw attention to the patsy allowing for the safer passage of a large shipment of cocaine. Mmmm, as if the international multi agency authorities working in S.E. Asia weren't aware of the sacrifice ploy or the flooding of a control. But that is to miss the point. Only a terminally stupid drug cartel would smuggle a significant haul of coke from Australia to Bali where the likely revenue stream from its illicit sale would be significantly less than that derived from flogging it to wealthy Sydneysiders.

Actually, 4 kgs of herbal is chickenfeed and represents a typical amount identifying a low end operation of bottom feeders and one for which Corby and her trash ilk were eminently suited. Plain and simple. She was caught bang to rights but like many of her self indulgent, morally bankrupt generation she has great difficulty in accepting the consequences of her criminality.

----------


## Fondles

> ^^^Your 30 seconds are up.



Reading your last post I took that as your admission of defeat given how adamant you have been through this thread and always chomping at the bit to ram you opinion and so called facts down our throats.

----------


## ENT

^^thegent; Yup, you do appear to be terminally stupid, as you say, above.

{Your Quote} (sic) "Only a terminally stupid drug cartel would smuggle a significant haul of coke from Australia to Bali........revenue...less"  

*The coke bust was happening in Sydney the day she flew out, not in Bali, nor was it destined for Bali
*
According to the Sydney Morning Herald, Corby flew out of Sydney on the same day (8 October 2004) as a large shipment of cocaine was shipped out of the airport by a drug ring involving corrupt baggage handlers. During the week of 9 May 2005 several arrests occurred in Australia related to cocaine smuggling through Sydney airport and that *the cocaine-smuggling ring which had been discovered involved* *the reception of shipments of drugs from overseas, not the transportation of drugs domestically.*[19]

----------


## ENT

^^You got that wrong, then.

----------


## terry57

> Perhaps the empathy from half the population of Oz is motivated by the principle of " but for the grace of God, go you and I " and they just can't help themselves.



Oh shit no mate, the vast majority of Australians feel she is where she deserves to be but many feel its nearly time to let her out.

They don't give a flying fuk about her or her shit family. 

Low life criminal trash and not to be pitied.   Read the new book about the case.

 " The sins of the Father "   Up to his arse growing and dealing mull.

----------


## kingwilly

> The whole thrust of the defence is the proposition that this piece of worthless trash was picked at random from hundreds of others bound for their cheapo Bali holidays to mule unwittingly for a criminal conspiracy involving many gang members who undertook a highly complex operation enabling the clandestine transfer of an illegal drug from landside to airside of an international airport, assisted by baggage loaders, their supervisors and out of sight of God knows how many CCTV cameras. All for 4 kgs of puff. Absurd isn't it? Frankly, any idiot would have have understood that the stated intention of transferring drugs from Brisbane to Sydney, the alleged aim claimed by Corby's defence team, was infinitely easier to achieve by road rather than negotiating two international airports operating in a state of high alert.
> 
> The other daft red herring is that this highly complex operation was initiated in order to draw attention to the patsy allowing for the safer passage of a large shipment of cocaine. Mmmm, as if the international multi agency authorities working in S.E. Asia weren't aware of the sacrifice ploy or the flooding of a control. But that is to miss the point. Only a terminally stupid drug cartel would smuggle a significant haul of coke from Australia to Bali where the likely revenue stream from its illicit sale would be significantly less than that derived from flogging it to wealthy Sydneysiders.
> 
> Actually, 4 kgs of herbal is chickenfeed and represents a typical amount identifying a low end operation of bottom feeders and one for which Corby and her trash ilk were eminently suited. Plain and simple. She was caught bang to rights but like many of her self indulgent, morally bankrupt generation she has great difficulty in accepting the consequences of her criminality.


As much as it pains me to say it, TheGent is totally correct in this assessment.

----------


## terry57

^
The Gents bang on the money except for his Quote that half of Australia are sympathetic towards her.

Total bullshit as I've already stated.

----------


## ENT

He got it wrong about the coke bust in Sydney.

----------


## ENT

mis post, deleted

----------


## Fondles

> ^
> The Gents bang on the money except for his Quote that half of Australia are sympathetic towards her.


Except that the drugs belonged to Mr Bakir (heresay Ive heard from some deadshits I know on the Gold Coast) and they were supposed to be offloaded in Sydney, Corby was well aware she was carrying them though hence she was willing to open the boogie board bag when she went through customs in Indonesia as she thought they had already been removed in Sydney, it was her luggage though. 

Any way you look at it though the whole Corby family (and their associates) are nothing but criminal scum bags and it was only a matter of time before one of them got done good and proper.

----------


## terry57

> Corby was well aware she was carrying them though hence she was willing to open the boogie board bag when she went through customs in Indonesia as she thought they had already been removed in Sydney.


This is a myth simply because a boogie board is extremely light. she often took one in as I have and you know the weight.

With the amount of mull that was found there was no way she would not of known there was something extra in the bag simply by the weight and bulk.

An impossibility.

----------


## brisie

What does the sign say on Schappelle Corby's beauty salon?

Back in 20.

** ** ** ** ** **

Did you hear the rumours that Schappelle is pregnant?

A baggage handler put it there.

** ** ** ** ** **

New Fragrance for women, smells like a Bali jail. Schapelle No. 5...

** ** ** ** ** **

Have you heard the new moto for Schapelle's Beauty Salon 

"For women who have lost their appeal"

** ** ** ** ** **

Or Schapelle's Beauty Salons new herbal treatment which is 

guaranteed to take 20 years off your life!!

** ** ** ** ** **

What's Schapelle corby's favourite song?...Blame it on the boogie

•Hear about the new lawnmower, the Victa Corby? Holds 4kg of grass and guaranteed to run for 20 years

----------


## brisie



----------


## Fondles

> An impossibility.


Maybe for you but I know damn well how much my baggage weighs. Last trip home I estimated my checked baggage at 18kg and my carry on at 5kgs.

Checked in and my baggage weighed 17.7kgs (checked) and my carry on weighed 5.6kg. 

An impossibility for retards maybe but those who travel often (as did Corby), yeah nah, you know how much your bags weigh before you even get to the airport.

----------


## terry57

^

You've read my post wrong, I'm agreeing with you.

4kg is nearly ten pound in old speak and one could not know that something is not right when you pick it up from the conveyor belt.

Guilty right there and then.

----------


## brisie

Judge to recommend five-year cut to Corby sentence - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

If Corby continues to win the maximum remission available each year and if the president goes along with the judge's recommendation, the earliest she is likely to be released is mid-2015.

Without the president's mercy, a well-behaved Corby will not be out until 2018.

No mention of clemency in the article

----------


## Latindancer

> ^
> 
> You've read my post wrong, I'm agreeing with you.
> 
> 4kg is nearly ten pound in old speak and one could not know that something is not right when you pick it up from the conveyor belt.
> 
> Guilty right there and then.


That IS quite a lot.....especially when the boogie board is light.

----------


## Jools

The fatal flaw in both the Thai and Indonesian legal system is the expectation that anyone charged with a crime will plead "guilty". How could any sane western person condone such a system?

----------


## ENT

Schapelle Corby was as drunk as a skunk when she got off that plane in Bali.
The cabin crew said she'd had nine beers on the flight, asking for another one as they were about to land, throwing a wobbly when she was refused.
On landing, how the hell was she going to identify anything correctly?

What are you like when you're pissed?
Can you even recognise your car, in the car park, or find the keys to your front door?
That knock out blond turns out to be a katoey when you get into bed with him.
Wow! Ya musta been pissed to fall for that one!

Same goes for her.
She wouldn't have even registered that her baggage was much different than the last time she saw it in Brisbane.

----------


## terry57

^

It would not matter how pissed a person was except that one could possibly pick the wrong bag from the conveyor belt.

Go out and find an article that weighs 4kg, I suggest a bar bell or even get eight 500 grams of margarine and put them in a bag.

Lift it up and then tell me that you would never have noticed the extra weight in your boogie board bag that would be battling to weigh in a 2 kg.  

Actually the only thing that concerns me is the weight issue as 4 Kg of mull is a huge amount of weed consisting of large bulk. 

Cant see how one could possibly get that amount in the side pocket of a boogie board.

Another glaring fact of her guilt is the Hydroponic issue.  Hydro is not available in Bali and highly sort after if Imported .

Bali has poor quality bush weed that is sold to Muppet tourists who indulge. Basically shit quality.

They have now recommended that she could possibly receive only 5 years from her 20 year sentence meaning she will do 15. 

Jezz,   You would have to kill 10 people in Australia to receive that and its a tad silly really that she could possibly be forced to do 15 in Bali.

Fok me Eh.    10 years is fair enough. 

Anyway silly girl asked for it I suppose.

----------


## Latindancer

There's good info here:
Schapelle Corby - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## terry57

> I don't have to make anything up, the information is freely available.



Unfortunately mate, its based on innuendo and not any fact just like the statement that one could smell the mull if it was in her bag. 

Place the Mull in a vacuum sealed bag and the dogs cant even smell it so wheres that one come from. ?  

Just saying like. 

Remember that she had been coming and going to Bali for years, her sister is married to a local and living there, the old mans growing hydro in his back shed and the family consists of Dodge characters with drug history.

Read the latest book " Sins of the father ." Lays out the family history in the drug trade.  Fact not fiction.

All this publicity is not helping her cause at all as the Authorities are just Thinking """  " She's guilty as fuk and she can just do her time. "

----------


## brisie

At the end of the day the Balinese don't give a fuck about finger prints or nor the lead up of events that took place. All they care about is her with a big bag of Hoochie Mumma Wow Wow in front of them. Open shut case in their eyes really.

I'm sure I heard somewhere they originally bumped her sentence from 20yr to 25yr for being a complete kunt about it all.

----------


## Boon Mee

Even if she comes from a dodgy background, the sentence is like waaaay too long.  Can't really claim the 9.3 lbs was for personal use tho...

----------


## kingwilly

> I'm sure I heard somewhere they originally bumped her sentence from 20yr to 25yr for being a complete kunt about it all.


I think it was 10 or 15-20.

It's standard in the Indonesian legal system, stops crap appeals.

----------


## terry57

> Even if she comes from a dodgy background, the sentence is like waaaay too long.


I'm with you on that one but we cant really cry about it as its Indonesian law and they make no excuse about it.

This I do respect as one knows what one is up for if one decides to enter the dangerous game of smuggling or using drugs in Bali.

Fair enough really and straight up.

----------


## terry57

Further more she has done 8 years. Still a long way to go even if the President recommends a cut to her 20 year sentence.

Anyway what about all the other dumb Aussy fukers who have the death sentence for smuggling that smack. ? One guy was 20 years old.

Why all this publicity for the mad trollop Corby ? 

Uncalled for really considering the plight of the rest of the interned.

They reckon Corby is losing the plot, how would those others feel with a death sentence hanging over there head ?

More than likely are thinking :::::::::

Fuk it,  just friggin shoot me will you.     :Confused:

----------


## Boon Mee

^
On the other hand you read about these boys who've done mucho years in the BKK Hilton and keep their shit together.  You gotta keep a strong mind.  Do the crime/time thing...

----------


## terry57

^

Corby is being supported by her family so that means she has a decent cell, good food, access to medical and many other privileges that other inmates do not.

Could be so much worse without support. So many foreign prisoners doing real hard time.

----------


## aging one

One thing I must bring up after saying she was guilty as shit. All comments on the family are interesting gossip to me. Yes she does have privileges in the womens area. A better set up for sure. 

But having first hand knowledge the women are screwed. The prison is big enough to have space for the men to be outside their cellsfrom sun up until 4 or 5pm to wonder, work, sub work, study, I mean its open for the men. There is a tennis court as well. 

But because its Indonesia the women cant get out. The stay in an area say 1/15 the size of the men. 

For me that was a huge difference.  She well could be the longest serving woman in the jail. 

No profit, come out and make it on your own go for it.. But from the gossip I read its Mercedes, and her mom who are stringing this thing out.   See I read the shit too. :Smile:

----------


## BKKBanger

She is not the longest serving woman in the jail, there are a number there for roughly similair offences with similair sentences. The sentence was not unusual and, as previously mentioned, she was caught red handed with drugs in her luggage.

At least she is not from Africa, for a similair offence and a black skin you stand a godo chance of receiving the death penalty. 

There has been a lot of noise about things the police in Bali could have done which may have helped her defence but her defence theory that she was an unwitting dupe was never going to stand much chance alongside a red handed arrest.  They are also lazy and disorganised and interested more in scamming some cash than methodical police work.

Has she served enough time? No, her sentence is appropriate for Indonesia.

----------


## Latindancer

> One thing I must bring up after saying she was guilty as shit. All comments on the family are interesting gossip to me.


Circumstantial evidence, yer honour !  :ourrules: 

Doesn't LOOK good, though.

----------


## brisie

If she was caught in singapore it would have been game over years ago.

Under Schedule 2 of the Misuse of Drugs Act,[14][15] any person importing, exporting, or found in possession of more than the following quantities of drugs receives a mandatory death sentence:
 1200 grammes of opium and containing more than 30 grammes of morphine
 30 grammes of morphine 
 15 grammes of diamorphine (heroin)
 30 grammes of cocaine 
 500 grammes of cannabis
 1000 grammes of cannabis mixture 
 200 grammes of cannabis resin 
 250 grammes of methamphetamine

The death penalty has been effective in keeping Singapore one of the safest places in the world to work and live in

----------


## Boon Mee

^
And one of the most boring places on earth to live full-time.

Maybe better with Marina Bay Sands around but you can only hang out in a casino so long...

----------


## Looper

> Why all this publicity for the mad trollop Corby ?


Nothing worse than a pantomime drama-queen trollop so I am glad all her amateur dramatics for the camera during her trial back-fired on her. I think she was hoping to embarrass the authorities into leniency by creating the biggest scene possible - epic fail. There was that other girl (quite a looker) who got caught a few months later with a possession charge. In stark contrast she played it low profile and amazingly got a walk totally scot-free which I did not object to given the intelligent way she played it.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by aging one
> 
> 
> One thing I must bring up after saying she was guilty as shit. All comments on the family are interesting gossip to me.
> 
> 
> Circumstantial evidence, yer honour ! 
> 
> Doesn't LOOK good, though.


It was only circumstantial evidence that she was convicted on.
She was not even allowed to present evidence in her own defence.

Indonesian justice stinks, it's a totally repressive country unless you ae a Muslim or up the arse of one.

Do you forget what that murdering government did in Timor?
Or what they'e doing to the Papuans and other indigenous people?
Or their ripping out native forests, uncontrolled fires, both underground and above?
Or the continuing man made mud volcano?

Total Islamic bollocks of a cursed land.
The reason Corby was made an innocent example of was because the cops there are bloody inept and can't stop the flow of hard drugs into the country brought in by Indonesians. That doesn't look good for them in the eyes of foreign aid donors, especially the US, the biggest drug dealers on the planet!

Their laws are frkd, only there to serve their poncy pres and his brown-nosers.

----------


## kingwilly

> It was only circumstantial evidence that she was convicted on.


You don't really have much understanding of the law, do you Ent ?




> She was not even allowed to present evidence in her own defence.


Not true. 




> Their laws are frkd, only there to serve their poncy king


King ? Indonesia is not a Kingdom Ent,  :rofl:

----------


## aging one

> The death penalty has been effective in keeping Singapore one of the safest places in the world to work and live in


Yup, thats what did it for sure. Dont forget chewing gum is also illegal in Singapore. :Smile:  As BM says one of the more boring places on earth. Unless you are a shopper. I am not. Clean as a whistle and 3 ethnic groups getting on well. Gone from a shit whole that made Bangkok seem clean 30 years ago into a beautiful city. But one that is hot, boring, and a temple to consumerism.  I can get the same mix in Penang, which I prefer to KL.

----------


## ENT

^^President you call him?
He's virtually a dictator who was born an aristocrat with pretentions to grandeur, a king in his own eyes where his word is law.
He doesn't have to wear a crown.

You have zero clue of the law you tefler.

----------


## aging one

> ^^President you call him? He's virtually a dictator who was born an aristocrat with pretentions to grandeur, a king in his own eyes where his word is law. He doesn't have to wear a crown.  You have zero clue of the law you tefler.


Better to be quiet than dig yourself into a deeper hole. I found that to be true most of the time here in my years on TD.   :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> It was only circumstantial evidence that she was convicted on. She was not even allowed to present evidence in her own defence.


quite right, the circumstance being she was carring a big block of marijuana in her bag

and her defence was a nonsense, although it was presented



> Indonesian justice stinks, it's a totally repressive country


that may be why it is not a good idea to take drugs there?



> Their laws are frkd, only there to serve their poncy king


I know, that poncy democratically elected king bloke

----------


## DrAndy

bENT, you have got it all wrong again, just follow AO's advice

----------


## Latindancer

> Indonesian justice stinks, it's a totally repressive country unless you ae a Muslim or up the arse of one.
> 
> Do you forget what that murdering government did in Timor?
> Or what they'e doing to the Papuans and other indigenous people?
> Or their ripping out native forests, uncontrolled fires, both underground and above?
> Or the continuing man made mud volcano?
> 
> Total Islamic bollocks of a cursed land.


The rest of it aside, I
( STOP PRESS AND SOUND THE KLAXON ! )
actually agree with ENT in everything he says in this section of quote !
They are such a bunch of hypocrites in politics there (logging concessions for family etc etc.), despite many of the common people being lovely and friendly. 
.
.
.

----------


## ENT

> bENT, you have got it all wrong again, just follow AO's advice


The only thing you know of the law is how to dodge it, so you're not one to talk.

----------


## ENT

> bENT, you have got it all wrong again, just follow AO's advice


the only thing you know about the law is to how dodge it.


As for the pres. of Indonesia being democratically elected, so was Putin of Russia and several other despots.

You waffle on about democratic government when no such thing exists.
Indonesia is under what is really a dictatorship.

There's no such thing as democracy under Muslim law.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> It was only circumstantial evidence that she was convicted on.
> 
> 
> You don't really have much understanding of the law, do you Ent ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was NOT allowed to present evidence in her own defence.

If Corby was tried in OZ and the same procedure dealt to her there as in Indonesia, the judge would be on a charge, not her! 

The marijuana found wasn't even proven to come from OZ, no DNA tests on it to establish provenance, no finger-print testing of the bag and blood tests taken of Corby showed negative for any drugs at all, yet you all bang on about her being some sort of druggy! 

She was pissed as chook when she landed so no wonder she was confused when questioned.
Repeated requests for video footage at the airports that mysteriously existed then didn't exist, and the court refused to even ask to see them.
The bag weights were not checked for discrepancy,before and after flight and the weigh in tickets/records also mysteriously disappeared.

----------


## kingwilly

> the only thing you know about the law is to how dodge it.
> 
> 
> As for the pres. of Indonesia being democratically elected, so was Putin of Russia and several other despots.
> 
> You waffle on about democratic government when no such thing exists.
> Indonesia is under what is really a dictatorship.
> 
> There's no such thing as democracy under Muslim law.


Are you talking about Sukarno, Suharto, Megawati, Habibe or perhaps SBY ?

And the country does not have Muslim law (except for Aceh, which is semi autonomous and some of the leaders of the country who pander to Muslim sensibilities.)

----------


## kingwilly

> She was NOT allowed to present evidence in her own defence.
> 
> If Corby was tried in OZ and the same procedure dealt to her there as in Indonesia, the judge would be on a charge, not her! 
> 
> The marijuana found wasn't even proven to come from OZ, no DNA tests on it to establish provenance, no finger-print testing of the bag and blood tests taken of Corby showed negative for any drugs at all, yet you all bang on about her being some sort of druggy! 
> 
> She was pissed as chook when she landed so no wonder she was confused when questioned.
> Repeated requests for video footage at the airports that mysteriously existed then didn't exist, and the court refused to even ask to see them.
> The bag weights were not checked for discrepancy,before and after flight and the weigh in tickets/records also mysteriously disappeared.


Why the hard on for Corby ?

1. You're a druggie friend of hers....

2. You have the hots for her and think there's a chance you could get one up her.

----------


## ENT

The whole country is under Muslim law, it's a Muslim country, not because all the people are Muslim, it's because the minority Muslims dominated it and abused the indigenous people so much that just to get an ID card they called themselves Muslim.
It gives lip service to religious freedom, but will not uphold the basic rights of any one not Muslim, even minorrity Muslim sects get abuse. (unless of course you're a "connected" white man or wealthy Chinese).

Shariah law is now established in Aceh, and groups of communities around Indonesia enforce Shariah.
Islam is a dictatorship, there is NO room for individual ideas among them, ALL comes from the Imam. The rape and pillage of the land is in the hands of the old money families, the current president SBY being one.

He is supreme commander of all the military and the Judiciary.
His orders are followed and atrocities committed on indigenes happen because he allows them to.
The same goes for the illegal logging that he won't stop, and the mineral exploitation that poisons the rivers and seas around Indonesia.
That country has the worst track record in SE Asia for human rights abuses.

Corby's innocent, the case was a total rig from start to finish, which is why the Oz gov. has an interest in it even now.

----------


## Fondles

> Corby's innocent, the case was a total rig from start to finish, which is why the Oz gov. has an interest in it even now.


Cept that she was caught red handed. 

Why the hardon for both her and the indo mussies ?

----------


## baldrick

> Corby's innocent, the case was a total rig from start to finish





> Kisina was travelling with Corby when she was arrested in Bali. He had also been carrying the bodyboard bag before the arrest


you are using the wrong bunch of cnuts to argue that the indo elite ( like the elite in every other cuntry in the world ) are cnuts

----------


## kingwilly

> The whole country is under Muslim law,


No.




> it's a Muslim country,


No.




> (unless of course you're a "connected" white man or wealthy Chinese).


No. 




> and groups of communities around Indonesia enforce Shariah.



No.




> Islam is a dictatorship, there is NO room for individual ideas among them, ALL comes from the Imam.


No.




> (about SBY, at least you googled that, this time.) His orders are followed


No.





> Corby's innocent, the case was a total rig from start to finish, which is why the Oz gov. has an interest in it even now.


And, No.

Tell me again about the King of Indonesia ?

 ::doglol::

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> bENT, you have got it all wrong again, just follow AO's advice
> 
> 
> The only thing you know of the law is how to dodge it, so you're not one to talk.


 
would you like to elaborate on that smear, bENT?

or are you just a sore loser who posts crap?

----------


## ENT

No *No one can expect a fair trial in Indonesia,* as the country is dominated by Islamic ideology enshrined in its constitution.
This constitution has been altered and re-altered several times since 1945 and is still under review.
The Chinese population (about 7 million) and all non-Muslim religions are discriminated against in Indonesia.   
*Indonesia a Muslim country*                                                                                                                                 Population @ 2010 = 237,641,326 = 3.39% of world population.
*Muslim population of Indonesia* = 116,105,000 = Country with 3rd largest Muslim population.

*Indonesia has one of the largest Muslim population of any country in the world.*                                                                                         Of its approximately 240 million people, *around 88 percent* *call* themselves Muslims to avoid discrimination.Yet, the proper place for Islam within the Indonesian legal and political systems is an issue of continuing debate and contest.  

*the Court’s function puts it in a critical position as an arbiter between the central government and Islam, because the Constitution contains both Pancasila – Indonesia’s state ideology which requires a role for religion within the state* – and provisions guaranteeing freedom of religion for citizens.
Islam, the State and the Constitutional Court in Indonesia by Simon Butt :: SSRN 

*Pancasila* (5 principles of Indonesian constitutuion)
1) "The state shall be based on the belief in the one and only God"......_First principle of Islam_ 
2) This principle requires that human beings be treated with due regard to their dignity as God’s creatures......_if_ _you are Muslim._
3) It envisages the need to always foster national unity and integrity........._No independent ideology Muslim dominated._                                                                                      4) Decision-making through deliberations, or musyawarah, to reach a consensus, or *mufakat*. It implies that voting is not encouraged as long as deliberation is possible.........._.avoids individual freedom of expression or the right to exercise one vote for one person._
5)This principle calls for the equitable spread of welfare to the entire population.........., _Papuans are being destroyed for gold._

*Musyawarah and Mufacat,* consensus debate instead of voting ensures that the dominant Muslim ideology rules.
The Uleme have a major influence on laws and juisdiction within Indonesia.

In this way, *Shariah law* was forced on the people of Aceh after the 2004 trsunami along with millions of dollars of US aid. Creeping Shariah law is an ongoing problem in the whole of Indonesia as the Uleme dominate the judiciary.

Corby didn't behave as demanded by Muslim ideology so was dealt with by a rigged court system dominated by Muslim values.
There was nothing remotely democratic nor fair about her trial.

----------


## kingwilly

> No *No one can expect a fair trial in Indonesia,* as the country is dominated by Islamic ideology enshrined in its constitution.
> This constitution has been altered and re-altered several times since 1945 and is still under review.
> The Chinese population (about 7 million) and all non-Muslim religions are discriminated against in Indonesia.   
> *Indonesia a Muslim country*                                                                                                                                 Population @ 2010 = 237,641,326 = 3.39% of world population.
> *Muslim population of Indonesia* = 116,105,000 = Country with 3rd largest Muslim population.
> 
> *Indonesia has the largest Muslim population of any country in the world.*                                                                                         Of its approximately 240 million people, *around 88 percent* *call* themselves Muslims to avoid discrimination.Yet, the proper place for Islam within the Indonesian legal and political systems is an issue of continuing debate and contest.  
> 
> *the Courts function puts it in a critical position as an arbiter between the central government and Islam, because the Constitution contains both Pancasila  Indonesias state ideology which requires a role for religion within the state*  and provisions guaranteeing freedom of religion for citizens.
> ...


Quoted so you cannot backtrack on this mass of misunderstanding, extra bolding and garbage. 

Firstly, can you explain how 116 million of 237 million equals 88% ?  ::doglol::  

And why white Chinese are suddeny discriminated against, earlier you were saying they were the priveleged ones? 

I think you cutting and pasting from too many different sources...  :rofl:

----------


## ENT

The figures given show approximately half of Indonesia are now Muslim, but another 35% are nominal Muslims just to avoid discrimination, that's how the 88% figure comes about.
                                                                                                                                                                                            The Chinese are privileged in the sense that they hold positions of economic control.
In Bandah Aceh, where Chinese enjoy a relatively peaceful existence, 50<70% of businesses are Chinese owned and many China-towns exist in Indonesian cities ie. in Medan, 20% of the population is Chinese and in north Sumatra, 5% of the population are Chinese but own and control between 50-70% of the businesses.

North and west Jakarta is predominantly Chinese. The Chinese arrived in Indonesia in the 1400s as traders with admiral Ho's fleet.
A privileged class but still physically attacked and persecuted by Islamists.

Up to half of Indonesian Chinese are Xtians, and along with other minority groups comprise the main non Islamic population of Indonesia.
Chinese are the eighth largest ethnic population group in Indonesia, so are privileged but still discriminated against.
Their business acumen, wealth and social cohesion makes them privileged in comparison to the other indigenes.

INFORMATION IN ABOVE QUOTED POST #360 STILL STANDS.

----------


## kingwilly

No it doesn't. The 35% who identify as Muslims make up 35%. 

Funny that. 

Nice history lesson on the Chinese diaspora, but earlier you suggested that ... Ah nevermind, you too dumb to realise your own contradictions. 

Next I was only to ask about where in Pancasila does it say anything about Islam...

And then I was going to ask how is SBY a king.

And how did he get in power without elections. 

And I was going to point out, actually I already did, that Banda Aceh is not the whole country. 

But you'll ignore any sensible debate and spout some nonsense, talk about Muslims taking over the world, Corby was framed and some such.

So, knock yourself out Nutter.

----------


## ENT

More tripe from you.

*You say;*"No it doesn't. The 35% who identify as Muslims make up 35%." 

I said that the figure of 88% is comprised of 35% *nominal Muslims.*

These are 2010 census figures, and since Indonesia can not provide accurate population statistics it's the best estimate available, unless you know of any other statistics.

Muslim dominated consensus instead of free elections ensures that the Uleme dominate the voting system in Indonesia, so no democratic elections ever happened there.
It has a system of vote rigging, by coercion through the musyawarah and mufacat enshrined in the state philosophy of pancasila.

You're mis-quoting and obfuscating us usual, Swill.

----------


## Fondles

> No *No one can expect a fair trial in Indonesia,* as the country is dominated by Islamic ideology enshrined in its constitution.


There's a real easy to avoid this though. do not break the law.

----------


## ENT

Indonesian Muslims continually violate the laws in Indonesia by attacking non-Muslims.
Few if any of these law-breakers are prosecuted, even on charges of murder.
The Bali bombing is just one such example of how Islamists delayed the arrest, trial and execution of the three bombers for six years. 
Only international pressure forced that process to an end.

*» 04/16/2012 15:41
INDONESIA*
*Jakarta: Hundreds of Christians ask President for justice on places of worship*

"Peaceful" protest launched by the faithful of the Yasmin Church and Hkbp Philadelphia joined by human rights activists and parliamentarians. The faithful ask for enforcement of law on protection of religious freedom. Protests provoked by the seizure of places of worship by local officials and inertia of institutions.

Jakarta (AsiaNews) - More than 200 Protestant Christians, belonging to two different communities for a long time victims of persecution, gathered yesterday in front of the Presidential Palace in Jakarta - the seat of the Head of State Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono - to demonstrate "peacefully" against the expropriation of places of worship and seek  the application of laws on "religious freedom".* In particular, the faithful denounce the abuses and violations of dozens of Islamist groups, the manipulation of the law to their liking and the inertia of the state and institutions, including the same Yudhoyono, who have not taken steps or concrete measures to restore legality.* INDONESIA Jakarta: Hundreds of Christians ask President for justice on places of worship - Asia News

_They_ know the president is guilty of complicity in the attrocities!

Corby is innocent, the trial was rigged.

----------


## kingwilly

> These are 2010 census figures,


The 88% or the 35% ?

or have you made those numbers up ?






> Muslim dominated consensus instead of free elections ensures that the Uleme dominate the voting system in Indonesia, so no democratic elections ever happened there.


You dont know what you are talking about.

Tell me again about SBY being a King ?  :rofl:   ::doglol::

----------


## ENT

Both, figures, read up about it and do your own maths, dumbnuts.

You obviously totally ignore the fact that musyawara and mufacat are the preferred method of decision making in Indonesia. The people are too dominated by that system to vote freely, all decisions and directives to vote or act come from Muslim dominated groups.

Are you trying to deny that this system operates in Indonesia?
It's one of the five points of Indonesian state philosophy.

MUSLIM DOMINATED CONSENSUS DECISION MAKING PREFERRED TO FREE ELECTIONS

The same thing applies to Uleme dominated judicial process in Indonesia.

----------


## kingwilly

> You obviously totally ignore the fact that musyawara and mufacat


It's not a fact.




> The people are too dominated by that system to vote freely, all decisions and directives to vote or act come from Muslim dominated groups.  Are you trying to deny that this system operates in Indonesia?


Yes. 




> It's one of the five points of Indonesian state philosophy.


No, it's not.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> You obviously totally ignore the fact that musyawara and mufacat
> 
> 
> It's not a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From your post above.

Points (1) A complete mis-quote, an incomplete sentence, thus your comment is a nonsense, as usual.

(2) Your denial is a denial of the existence of point #3 of the Pancasila of Indonesia.
This really shows your ignorance.

(3) As above, again a complete denial of reality.

In sum, you show a complete lack of knowledge of the Indonesian constitutional philosophy and system of governance.   
                                                                                                                                                     What a complete and utter fool you are.
You're totally lost, completely ignorant and one of the worst trolls on TD.

----------


## adzt1

ENT must  be Google 's best customer!!!

----------


## kingwilly

> (2) Your denial is a denial of the existence of point #3 of the Pancasila of Indonesia.


Say what, I am denying Pancasila ? I bloody well live with it every day, aint no denying it. 

Talk about a misquote. 





> In sum, you show a complete lack of knowledge of the Indonesian constitutional philosophy and system of governance. What a complete and utter fool you are. You're totally lost, completely ignorant and one of the worst trolls on TD.


You really are very funny bEnt, projecting your own failings onto other people.

----------


## BKKBanger

ENT, I am sorry but you have to live in Indonesia to see it for what it is, a massive country with massive problems where such high faluting principles do not really apply.

The ONLY thing you have said that is truthful, at least in part, is that many non-Mulsims have Islam on their ID card which is where the givernment statistics come from to suggest it is overwhelmingly Muslim. This goes back to the days when the mayor and local officials in many parts of Indonesia were Muslim and discriminated against other religions and in particular Indo-Chinese.

As to the percentages, they are debatable but I would not disagree with the basic tenet, that many ID cards which show Islam are not correct.

The rest of your portfolio is unrealistic, this is not what Indonesia is like. In particular the general courts are not run on Muslim principles, unless Islam is just about corruption and ripping people off. My niece, who know of these things, tells me that the corruption was a Dutch invention so please blame Dutch Reformed Christians.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by DrAndy
> ...


 
not yet received a reply to that smear, bENT

so either you are a liar and a fool, or you have some facts to back it up

the former is the truth

----------


## BKKBanger

Corby's judge was His Honour Judge Linton Sirait who works in the District Court in Denpasar and is actually a Batak Christian from Medan in Sumatra. 

So, not even a Muslim dishing out the justice.

----------


## BKKBanger

> She was NOT allowed to present evidence in her own defence.
> 
> If Corby was tried in OZ and the same procedure dealt to her there as in Indonesia, the judge would be on a charge, not her! 
> 
> The marijuana found wasn't even proven to come from OZ, no DNA tests on it to establish provenance, no finger-print testing of the bag and blood tests taken of Corby showed negative for any drugs at all, yet you all bang on about her being some sort of druggy! 
> 
> She was pissed as chook when she landed so no wonder she was confused when questioned.
> 
> Repeated requests for video footage at the airports that mysteriously existed then didn't exist, and the court refused to even ask to see them.
> The bag weights were not checked for discrepancy,before and after flight and the weigh in tickets/records also mysteriously disappeared.


She presented her case. But what case was it? If every drug smuggler got away with it based on:

1. Country of origin of drug not matching flight tickets
2. No dabs on the drugs
3. Don't use it myself, guv.
4. I was drunk.
5. You ain't got no video of catching me red handed
6. Prove how much my bags weighed.

Then you can safely move drugs wherever you want. 

She was caught red handed and got sent down by a judge who had seen many drug cases before but was an open and shut case for the prosecution:

A. She presented her bags to customs
B. Customs confirmed they were her bags
C. Opened bags
D. Found drugs.

Possible defences would include denying it was hers, but who is going to believe a drug smuggler? See above.

----------


## ENT

If the Oz government thought she was guilty, why did they offer to pay for her defence in the first place?

----------


## kingwilly

> so either you are a liar and a fool, or you have some facts to back it up  the former is the truth


It's not really rocket science, is it ?

----------


## ENT

^^^^^This is the judge who publicly stated that Corby had to prove her innocence, not that the prosecution must prove guilt, this in contravention of Indonesia law where a person is presumed innocent until proven guilty.
The same judge also publicly stated that he was 75% convinced that Corby was guilty, before the trial was over.                     This was a presumption of guilt, again in contravention to Indonesian law.

It doesn't matter if he was a Martian let alone a Xtian, he was still influenced by the consensus opinion, not by the proven evidence, or rather lack of it. The prosecution only said that the marijuana was of high quality and did nothing to prove that it came from Australia. Then the evidence was conveniently destroyed so that none of it could be verified.
A bit like Bush and the 9/11 evidence, conveniently dumped, or shipped off to China before any forensic examination could be done on it.
Or Osama Bin Laden's body that doesn't exist, dumped in the sea in less than 24 hours after his supposed death. No proof.

----------


## Latindancer

It was rather a fvckup from beginning to end, but then Indonesian bureaucracy is a real fvckup too. I have purposely never been there, after having lived in Malaysia for 8 months.
There was a very good reason that Osama Bin Laden's body was buried at sea. Displaying it would have stirred up sentiment too much and thereby potentially caused reprisals. And burying it would have created a place of pilgrimage. I thought it was a wise move to dump it.
.
.
.

----------


## Fondles

> The prosecution only said that the marijuana was of high quality and did nothing to prove that it came from Australia. Then the evidence was conveniently destroyed so that none of it could be verified.
> A bit like Bush and the 9/11 evidence, conveniently dumped, or shipped off to China before any forensic examination could be done on it.
> Or Osama Bin Laden's body that doesn't exist, dumped in the sea in less than 24 hours after his supposed death. No proof.


It was Corby and her lawyers that refused to have the dope "DNA" tested.

As to no proof, she was caught red fucking handed with the bag full of dope, how much more proof is needed for fucks sake.

----------


## kingwilly

> As to no proof, she was caught red fucking handed with the bag full of dope, how much more proof is needed for fucks sake.


Loads, according the world of Ent.

----------


## ENT

Correct.
Circumstantial evidence and hearsay isn't enough.

----------


## ENT

> It was rather a fvckup from beginning to end, but then Indonesian bureaucracy is a real fvckup too. I have purposely never been there, after having lived in Malaysia for 8 months.
> There was a very good reason that Osama Bin Laden's body was buried at sea. Displaying it would have stirred up sentiment too much and thereby potentially caused reprisals. And burying it would have created a place of pilgrimage. I thought it was a wise move to dump it.
> .
> .
> .


That is the official story.
Strange that Al Quaeda didn't go crazy when their glorious leader got bumped off eh?
Hardly a peep out of his family either.

No body, no evidence, no proof.

----------


## ENT

This is the AFP version of the why the DNA tests weren't done.

*On December 3, 2004, having sighted the papers Schapelle Corby signed giving her consent for the tests to be done,* the Australian Federal Police [AFP] formally offered assistance to the Indonesian police to conduct DNA tests on the cannabis. However, in early January 2005, the Corby family were advised that the Indonesian police would not give any of the cannabis to the AFP for testing.

*Foreign Affairs Minister Alexander Downer said the Indonesians refused requests* by the Australian Federal Police to test the cannabis Ms Corby allegedly tried to smuggle.

The AFP wanted to test the drug to ascertain its source because Ms Corby claimed it was not in her luggage when she left Australia and must have been planted there in Bali.

*"The defence lawyers wanted it done, we asked, and yes, it's true the Indonesian police didn't agree to hand over any of the cannabis for testing," Mr Downer said.*

Mr Downer said the Indonesians said they "were perfectly capable of doing that sort of testing themselves"

http://www.foreignprisoners.com/scha...release07.html

----------


## Thaihome

> Correct.
> Circumstantial evidence and hearsay isn't enough.


 
You will have to explain how standing there saying yes that is my bag and upon it being opened it was found to contain a large package of marijuana is circumstantial evidence and hearsay?  

Any objective observer would have to say the Colbys defense was based on circumstantial evidence and hearsay not the prosecutions.  

Apparently the court agreed with you that  "Circumstantial evidence and hearsay isn't enough" which is why they convicted her.
TH

----------


## nedwalk

still gotta wonder how she got it out of ozzie, with all them little drug fucked doggies runnung around..then there was the weight issue..anyway  she,ll be out soon enough i reckon

----------


## Seekingasylum

Detection dogs are usually deployed in the arrivals concourse and baggage halls of international flights although cargo sheds are pretty much fair game if resources allow. Nevertheless, those doggies have a shortish attention span and are fairly useless after 30 minutes work when the connection between their nostrils and the brain becomes overwhelmed and they quickly revert to what they truly are, dumb dogs having a lark.

Anyway, isn't it a bit odd for an innocent dupe to have first argued that a conspiracy of corrupted baggage loaders were responsible for the placing of the contraband  in her bag and when that bit of nonsense was deservedly abandoned she then vehemently argues the drugs were placed there after she arrived in Bali as if such a daft proposition was worth investigation. No wonder the Indos gave it short shrift.

----------


## Thaihome

> still gotta wonder how she got it out of ozzie, with all them little drug fucked doggies runnung around..then there was the weight issue..anyway she,ll be out soon enough i reckon


 
Dispite Ent making a big deal of the wieght issue, the fact is all the bags were weighed as group and all the tags attached to Corby's ticket holder. 


Yes, the Indonesian police should have taken all the bags and wieghed them together. But, they had a bag with a large package of marijuana in it and person claiming ownership. 

What more did they need?


It is very believable to me that Corby and her friends/family would attempt to take a couple of keys into Bali to sell. They were not unfamiliar with the drug culture and just about anyone that is involved with it buys and sells with the hope of at least paying for their habit.

Also seems likely she would be stupid enough to be the one to carry it in her bag.

TH

----------


## aging one

Somehow the normal 1000 dollar bribe was not in the bag. She went down. 

A little more hearsay.

But McCauley claimed he was Mick Corby's marijuana supplier and had sold  him the drugs found in Schapelle's boogie board bag. He said the drugs  regularly smuggled into Bali always contained a $US1000 cash bribe to  smooth them through Customs.

----------


## Ozcol

When she does get out I reckon she will go straight back in fr shooting her dipstick brother who let her take the fall

----------


## ENT

Neither the cctv cameras (switched off), nor the dogs (having a day off), were working at Brisbane airport the day Corby left. The baggage weight tickets were "lost" by Quantas that day too.

The same day the AFP were busting a cocaine shipment into Sydney airport, as Corby was transferring to her Bali flight. The cctv cameras there were found facing the wall that day.

She hadn't touched her bags since Brisbane.
On arrival at Bali, the inner bag was found to be cut open by a rough edged instrument possibly a key, prior to being removed from her boogy board bag at interview.
None of the Indonesian customs officials wore gloves while handling the bags.
Fingerprint testing was refused.

If Corby's prints were on the bags, she'd be connected to them. They weren't and she knew it. the Indonesian customs and the court knew that too. The judge allowed the bags to be handled with ungloved hands by the prosecution in court, despite a request made that day for prints to be taken.

----------


## Seekingasylum

None of that goes to exculpating her at all. That her prints might not have been detected on the stash bag means nothing at all - the person who gave her the drugs could have packed the bag, she could have worn gloves, she could have wiped the bag clean of prints. 

Certainly, given the red herrings raised in her defence and the conduct of the investigating officers etc she may well have been acquitted by a jury in the West adhering to the priciple of finding guilt beyond reasonable doubt. But, the fact remains the Indo judge was not hampered by such niceties and found her guilty on grounds that most would find reasonable. I shouldn't get too worked up about the rip in the stash bag - I should imagine a suspicious Indo customs officer examined the boogie bag before it made it to the reclaim belt and used his pocket knife to slit the bag open to have a sniff of the contents. After that it was just a case of letting the bag run and seeing who collected it.

Bang to rights and deservedly so.

But ENT, by all means plough the furrow of a hack scriptwriter for Hollywood if it pleases you. Everyone needs a hobby.

----------


## ENT

> Certainly, given the red herrings raised in her defence and the conduct of the investigating officers etc she may well have been acquitted by a jury in the West adhering to the priciple of finding guilt beyond reasonable doubt. But, the fact remains *the Indo judge was not hampered by such niceties and found her guilty* on grounds that most would find reasonable..
> 
> 
> 
> .


As you point out, no fair trial was granted her.

----------


## Seekingasylum

ENT in focusing on the reasons why they should not have convicted Corby you are falling into the trap whereby you confuse fairness with justice. In my various careers I have seen quite a few guilty walk free because the trial often became simply an arena in which adversaries jousted according to the rules. The weight of evidence can always be unbalanced by doubt which is fostered by the forensic application of skills which have no other purpose than to obscure the truth. Trials resolve in many circumstances to just games.

Corby was caught with the dope which she either knew was there because she was party to its importation or she subsequently concluded had been placed there by another in her party whom she decided to protect - i.e. her brother. Indeed, the tenacity with which she has implausibly constructed a defence to place blame on others would lend credence to the latter scenario. Either way, her conviction and incarceration was indeed justice. 

I rather think you are the dupe here, ENT, but I suppose you shouldn't feel too abashed by it - there are many like you.

----------


## BKKBanger

Her fingerprints being on the herbal container would have SEALED her fate. Not finding them could give the impression that she had not touched the bag with her bare hands but this hardly destroys the prosecution case.

The judge must have found the prosecution's case overwhelming and if no defence had been offerred there were only two verdicts - guilt plus 20 years or death. Any remarks made were unfortunate but there you go, it was honest.

And what is the defence? Wild hearsay, innuendo, excuses, elaborate stories of neer do wells in Brisbane, suggestions even that someone in Bali smuggled drugs 20m from air side to land side (if you have seen the fence line at Bali you will know that air side it is only 10 feet high and you can toss it to your mate, it isn't exactly secure). 

There is a saying that it is easier to defend a guily party than an innocent one. An innocent party has no idea about it, a guilty one has lots of ideas.

Procedure was followed, fair trial given, judge found correctly on the FACTS (not the drivel) and the sentence was proprtionate and compatible with the severity of the crime and other sentences passed on others. 

And that is another legal point to dwell on, that an allegation or claim remains such until such time as you can provide evidence. Evidence makes it a fact. Corby was very short on evidence for her allegations so they would not become facts for a consideration of guilty or not guilty.

If she had been black African, death was a much more likely sentence.

----------


## ENT

The _only_ evidence for the prosecution was the bag of drugs found in Corby's unlocked boogy board bag.
Any other evidence was either destroyed or disallowed by the Indonesian court.
*Australia's Foreign Affairs minister, Alexander Downer* _confirmed_ that _Indonesia refused DNA testing_ of the drug. 

Hearsay and innuendo are not proof of anything.

The judge had *already decided* her guilt (75%, he said) *before the trial was over*.
He presumed her guilty, before even looking at or hearing her defence.

*The judge contradicted his own assertion* that the accused be considered innocent until proven guilty. 

*Corby was set up, and was not given a fair trial.*

----------


## DrAndy

> If the Oz government thought she was guilty, why did they offer to pay for her defence in the first place?





> This was a presumption of guilt, again in contravention to Indonesian law.


it would also be in contravention of Aussie laws

get your brain out of the mud, bENT

----------


## DrAndy

> The only evidence for the prosecution was the bag of drugs found in Corby's unlocked boogy board bag.


that seems enough for most countries

----------


## BKKBanger

As far as I was aware Article 82(1)(a) of Indonesia.’s Law No. 22 of 1997 punishes anyone who .“without any rights or illegally imports, exports, offers for sale, traffics (transport may be closer to the meaning or delivers), sells, purchases, offers up, accepts, or acts as an intermediary in the sale, purchase or exchange of a Category I narcotic.” with death, life in prison, or up to twenty years in jail and a fine of up to one billion rupiah. Just my reading of course. 
The prosecution only really had to demonstrate possession of the drug as it was incontrovertible Corby was passing through Customs at an international airport. They had her on up to 3 different points of Art 82 IMHO. Let me see: 
- Importation
- Trafficing or transportation by any mode
- Accepting - though this last one is a bit more shaky as it would have been arguably outside Indonesia 
There was no real need to demonstrate an intent (mens rea) to do anything, just that the drugs were in her bag at Customs (actus reus) which required the sworn testimony of a Customs officer and the drugs, the only evidence required to establish a case to answer. Prosecution case was a good un as it did not require establishing an intent or state of mind. 
The defence could not argue the drugs were not found in her bag, though they insinuated that somehow the cCTV footage may have provided a defence. Unlikely avenue. 
They did not really argue that the drugs were not drugs, the looked and smelt like drugs and no one was going to be fooled. 

At the end of the prosecution's case it is customary to consider if there is a case to answer, that is has the prosecution established a case that would lead to a possible conviction i.e. has it got the components needed to establish guilt. Judge said yes, other courts if asked on this point would say the same. And that applies in Aus as well as UK, US etc. This trial was not pre judged by Indonesian standards.

The defence did suggest these were somehow Indonesian drugs, which could have got her off the importation rap. "Import is an activity of bringing narcotics from another country into a customs area" according to the Law.

However the trafficing or transporting would have stuck. There was no need to test them for DNA to prove or disprove they were foreign drugs as they were at the very least trafficed or transported from the conveyor belt 20m to Customs. 

The only avenue for the defence was to claim she was not knowlegably in possession at the time of arrest and hence was not knowingly trafficing, a defence that she did not know it was drugs would not have succeeded or that it was not for resale. It was shaky but there you go, defence is not easy when you are banged to rights. Hence the drivel about other people having put it there which, because it was not persuasively evienced, did not become a fact that the judge need consider.  

If you think she is innocent then that is fine, but to suggest the trial was unfair or the verdict unsafe would be wrong. By Indonesian standards the trial was open and free from corruption and the correct verdict delivered.

IF you ever find yourself in the same situation then bribe the first one you meet and run for it, your claim to have no knowledge will not work in court.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> The only evidence for the prosecution was the bag of drugs found in Corby's unlocked boogy board bag.
> 
> 
> that seems enough for most countries


Not in countries that promote justice.

----------


## ENT

The drugs were found inside her _unlocked bag_ _after_ having passed through the hands of at least nine other people in transit. Then, Indonesian customs got hold of it.

*It had already been opened by customs before* she was asked to open it. So at _least_ one other handled the unlocked bag.
and cut open the bag of dope in it, _then s_ticky taped the cut inner bag shut _before_ zipping the bag up again.

*Why?*

It was her bag, but anyone _could have_. and in fact _did_  open it before she picked it up at the baggage carousel in Bali.
Obviously _anybody_ in baggage handling or customs could have tampered with the bag in transit, as the customs officers demonstrated.

----------


## blue

so whats the defense again ?
the customs had a  bag of drugs  ready  to slip into someones luggage ,
 someone who arrived with a  bag that looked to be  made for more than one body board
but only had one in it ,
and Corby was unlucky to be carrying such a bag ?

----------


## Cujo

Who would be stupid enough to try and smuggle that lot through in an open boogie bag?

----------


## Thaihome

> Who would be stupid enough to try and smuggle that lot through in an open boogie bag?


 

Some one that had made many trips to Bali and had never had their bag opened and thought that meant there as lax surveillance.


Even her staunchest defenders have never tried to claim the any of the Colby’s were geniuses.
TH

----------


## ENT

No one in the game would be stupid enough to pack the grass into an unlocked bag and leave it up to the tender loving care of baggage handlers, airline staff and customs for safe arrival!

In blue's post #403, the pic shows the bag of grass on the floor in the interview room at Bali airport, you can notice two odd things.

1) The black tape used to re-seal the inner bag after customs had admitted to cutting it open, to stick his hand in to fish some out. Then, replacing it into the outer bag, cut end first. If so they must have removed the inner bag completely out to do that.

2) At the snap-lock sealing end of the outer bag, the inner bag seems a little empty, not packed full.

The weight of the grass was 4.2kg = 9.2lb, or 0.8lb short of 10lb = 12oz short of the full dealer's 10lb weight, or 0.8kg short of 5kg.                                                         *A short weight, an unusual weight, not one a dealer would sell, as they always sell full weights or get shot.*
In Oz, NZ, UK, bulk grass is usually sold by the pound, never over or under the weight.

Or 0.8kg (1.8lbs) short of 5kg of the dealer's weight, bigger than a couple of big handfuls!
But, 12oz is about half of that and about three bloody big grabs into the bag.

The only person who could have removed that grass was the customs officer who opened the bag.
That was a fair slice of the cake that went missing just for starters!

I think the grass came in as a 10lb (4.5kg) weight from Oz.
The alternative is that it was a 5kg weight from Indonesia, which I doubt it was.

But the customs still took their cut, the corrupt little fwkrs.

*That trick goes on everywhere, cops, guards, the lot of them!*

----------


## aging one

Could just as well be that it was 2 ounces over 9 pounds.  In all my time on the board I have never seen anyone quite as hell bent on proving himself right as ENT.  At noon he could find the facts to prove that it indeed was midnight. 

It was being delivered to Mercedes Corby and her Balinese husband.  :Smile:  It had been going on for a long time.  There was no money, hence the problem. The standard $1000 was missing. Thats what got taken out of the bag before it got to Bali, or before it got to the Customs agent at arrivals.

----------


## ENT

The grass was slipped into her bag by a baggage handler, either in Brisbane or in Sydney.
It was first noticed by the Bali baggage crew, then customs took over.
Big kudos with USA for Indonesia to nab such a weight of grass.
USA had dished out heaps of $$s to Indonesia to upgrade their forensics and customs at the time, post 9/11 as Indonesia was a transit country for Al Quaeda, affiliated through Jemaah Islamiah recruiting and activity. 

As far as I know, smuggling such a large bag of grass into Indonesia never happened before or since.

----------


## Fondles

> The grass was slipped into her bag by a baggage handler, either in Brisbane or in Sydney.


Prove it.

----------


## ENT

> Could just as well be that it was 2 ounces over 9 pounds.  In all my time on the board I have never seen anyone quite as hell bent on proving himself right as ENT.  At noon he could find the facts to prove that it indeed was midnight. 
> 
> It was being delivered to Mercedes Corby and her Balinese husband.  It had been going on for a long time.  There was no money, hence the problem. The standard $1000 was missing. Thats what got taken out of the bag before it got to Bali, or before it got to the Customs agent at arrivals.


In all you time you probably didn't look beyond the surface.

What standard $1000 missing are you on about?
Something you read in Duff's novel?

So you reckon they just helped themselves to a "standard" handful or three instead?
Well if so, you support my point that the customs were complicit in the set up.

If Corby senior (or any one for that matter) had been doing this all the while then, why would he risk getting caight for a measly $1000?

12oz of grass sells for about $3-4,000, so it wasn't an enforced cut on a dealer, it was a rip off by a thieving corrupt customs agent.
This sort of thing goes on all the time in busts.
Like 7,436 tabs of yaba short of a 100,000 pill batch nabbed at the Thai border, and on and on it goes.

----------


## aging one

Just another train of thought mate. Keep on. The thread is not stopping is it? But the genre has changed from drama to comedy in my eyes.  But I will bug out now. Believe me I know first hand about not only the Indonesian justice system, but the prison system as well.  :Smile:  Carry on.

----------


## ENT

> Somehow the normal 1000 dollar bribe was not in the bag. She went down. 
> 
> A little more hearsay.
> 
> But McCauley claimed he was Mick Corby's marijuana supplier and had sold  him the drugs found in Schapelle's boogie board bag. He said the drugs  regularly smuggled into Bali always contained a $US1000 cash bribe to  smooth them through Customs.


Malcom McCauley's statements have been completely rubbished by the Oz police.

----------


## ENT

^^You may do AO, but you don't know how the crim drug world operates.
Leaving a fiver (or $1,000) in the bag to be picked up by anybody ain't how it's done.

----------


## brisie

> Who would be stupid enough to try and smuggle that lot through in an open boogie bag?


The whole family and friends are full of that much shit they had no other way.

----------


## ENT

You read the gossip columns do you?

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> The grass was slipped into her bag by a baggage handler, either in Brisbane or in Sydney.
> 
> 
> Prove it.


Two people gave sworn statements to the Oz cops on that score.
Both have been intimidated into shutting their mouths over it by "interested parties" both inside and outside of Long Bay.

----------


## aging one

> ^^You may do AO, but you don't know how the crim drug world operates. Leaving a fiver (or $1,000) in the bag to be picked up by anybody ain't how it's done.


Exactly right!! Spot on!!!  But after more than a few runs other people began to see what was going on. Then the shit hit the fan. Cheap ass white trash. They were not part of any drug syndicate. They had found a way to holiday in Bali for free, plus make enough for the next ticket over and keep  the sister and hubby happy.   

To equate anything to do with the Corby's to international trafficking is a joke mate. Talking tons not pounds mate.  I do apologize. Keep on.

----------


## ENT

Tell me about the tons of drugs (I assume you mean ganja from Oz ) that's smuggled into Indonesia by air.
If any does, it comes in shipping containers or private boats.
I've not seen any reports of it. 
Air cargo smuggling is usually cocaine or heroine and meth-amphetamine or its precursor chemicals.

----------


## Latindancer

I agree with Aging One's last post.

Something else just occurred to me, and I'm not sure if the point has been raised anywhere before. However I admit to not being familiar with the fine details.

Why was the transparent bag not disguised a little better ? I mean, if it was me, I would have put another bag around it so that a casual opening of the boogie board bag would not reveal the dope immediately in all it's glory. I would have packed a thin layer of Dacron around it so that casual inspection would reveal a pillow or something of the sort.
Something basic just doesn't seem right here.
.
.
.

----------


## terry57

> 



A large amount of hydro for sure but 4 kg ?  1 pound of bush weed will fill a bag bigger than that but hydro is different in weight and bulk.

I would like to see the scales but she's still guilty as fok on the import.

The weight is the only thing I query not that it really matters that much with a friggin bag that size.

----------


## terry57

> 2 OZ of grass sells for about $3-4,000 .


In Australia the going rate for top quality hydro is $300-350 an ounce Perth prices.

In Bali top quality Hydro would sell for a lot more as its not produced in Indonesia and is fully imported from Australia hence more proof Corby and the family where up to it into the necks.

Family proven dealers, growers and users.  

1 run too many, end game, busted and game over.

----------


## brisie

> In Australia the going rate for top quality hydro is $300-350 an ounce Perth prices


Wow I've never bought the shit but I always thought an ounce of gold is an ounce of pot $1 for $1.
Well thats how I thought it used to work. ENT would probably know the answer to that best.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> 
> 2 OZ of grass sells for about $3-4,000 .
> 
> 
> In Australia the going rate for top quality hydro is $300-350 an ounce Perth prices.
> 
> ...


12 oz of grass, not 2oz!
I stuck a( ! ) instead of a ( 1 ) before the 2 by mistake, sorry for that .
Post will now be corrected 12oz not !2 oz!!

You're making a broad statement there by saying that the Corby family are proven dealers growers and sellers.
Give me some references.

So far that I've read, only her half brother is a "proven", and that was after the Corby case
Her dad got busted for a joint once, I've read.

----------


## ENT

> !2oz of grass sells for about $3-4,000, so it wasn't an enforced cut on a dealer, it



Quote before correction, a !2 instead of a 12. Cool?

----------


## baldrick

^ are you trying to argue that she is not guilty of carrying 4 kgs of hydro through bali airport ?

or trying to argue that she did not get a fair(whatever the fcuk that means ) trial ?

----------


## Fondles

> ^ are you trying to argue that she is not guilty of carrying 4 kgs of hydro through bali airport ?
> 
> or trying to argue that she did not get a fair(whatever the fcuk that means ) trial ?


I think he/she/it is arguing both.

----------


## ENT

> ^ are you trying to argue that she is not guilty of carrying 4 kgs of hydro through bali airport ?
> 
> or trying to argue that she did not get a fair(whatever the fcuk that means ) trial ?


She obviously picked up the bag containing the grass at the baggage carousel and carried it to customs.

That was the only evidence against her.

She also didn't get a fair trial as the judge told her during the trial that he was 75% convinced of her guilt before the trial was over.

He also refused to let her present evidence in her defence.

During the trial he quite happily informed her that in more than 500 drug cases before him, he'd found all defendants guilty.

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by baldrick
> 
> 
> ^ are you trying to argue that she is not guilty of carrying 4 kgs of hydro through bali airport ?
> 
> or trying to argue that she did not get a fair(whatever the fcuk that means ) trial ?
> 
> 
> She picked up her bag containing the grass at the baggage carousel and carried it to customs.



Fixed that for ya.

----------


## ENT

How droll.

----------


## Fondles

> How droll.


So you have proof that *she* did not pick up *her* bag containing the grass at the baggage carousel and carry it to customs ?

----------


## brisie

^ wasn't her fault it was the alcohol and the acid trips on the plane did it.

The shit wasn't meant to re-materialize until they passed through customs and they were in the hotel. The problem was they didn't consume enough shit for the flight to be stoned enough for customs.

A long term drug addict with bipolar would believe this to be true.

----------


## ENT

:mid:

----------


## ENT

*Correction*

*Baldrick* 
                                                                                                                                                                                Corby was not guilty of carrying 4kg of hydro through Bali airport.
Her brother picked up the bag and carried it to the customs counter.

----------


## Latindancer

> A long term drug addict with bipolar would believe this to be true.





> 


Amazing. I think we have an affirmation here.

----------


## terry57

> You're making a broad statement there by saying that the Corby family are proven dealers growers and sellers.
> Give me some references.


No I'm not. For the third time, have a little read of the latest book detailing the involvement of the father in the drug trade. Growing and dealing Hydro around the joint.  

" Sins of the father ".  Have a look at that and then get back to us.

 No hurry, the Thread will still be floating around.

----------


## terry57

> *Correction*
> 
> *Baldrick* 
>                                                                                                                                                                                 Corby was not guilty of carrying 4kg of hydro through Bali airport.
> Her brother picked up the bag and carried it to the customs counter.



There was talk that her brother was the one importing the drugs and Corby stepped up and took the wrap.

If this is your argument you may well have a point.

What are debating you here ?

----------


## kingwilly

> The grass was slipped into her bag by a baggage handler, either in Brisbane or in Sydney.


Did he sneak it onto the tarmc under his jumper ?

----------


## Cujo

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> The grass was slipped into her bag by a baggage handler, either in Brisbane or in Sydney.
> 
> 
> Did he sneak it onto the tarmc under his jumper ?


I've worked airside.
Not a problem at all.

----------


## BKKBanger

All the photos show is her bag, full of drugs. Not even Schorby has tried to claim it was not there. These claims that a bit was missing are almost interesting but so what? Did she keep a receipt for the drugs when she purchased them? Come on.

And even Ent now seems to accept this was hydroponically grown and not from Indonesia. Weed in Indonesia comes mostly from Aceh and is smuggled across through Bandung and on to Bali by road. This stuff was from Oz.

It is claimed her brother helped her with her bag. So are we to assume he was the drug smuggler or his sister? Seems her defence were trying to defeat the trafficing / transportation element of the offence by suggesting she never personally carried the bag. Trial must have been a hoot.

The judge did indeed have a perfect record on drugs, but then it would not be tried without evidence of drug possession. Intent is not at issue in trials under the Narcotics Act unless you are charged with one of the conspiracy offences. Get caught with 0.000000000007g of this stuff and that is 4 years minimum tariff, it is a Class I narcotic.

----------


## ENT

According to all reports so far, after check in, Corby's un-locked bag was in the custody of Quantas staff until it arrived at Bali customs.
The boogy board bag arrived zipped closed, after it had been opened in transit, checked, and the inner bags opened, one re-sealed with tape, then replaced in her boogy board bag and zipped closed again.
So far, no record of the bag in transit has surfaced, until Corby's brother was seen to pick it up and carry it to the customs counter.
Then Coby opened the bag and its contents were exposed.
When asked about the ganja in it, Corby denied all knowledge of it.

From that point on, Indonesian customs and judiciary took the view that this was the only piece of evidence necessary to convict Corby of drug smuggling.

No defence was allowed drug against the charge of smuggling.

The chief of police at the time said that there was insufficient evidence to charge her, but his view was over-ruled.

The information provided by McCauley referred to in" Sins of the Father" book by Duff, was denied by Oz police, calling McCauley's evidence false. 

Duffs story is simply speculative story telling for a fee.

----------


## BKKBanger

> According to all reports so far, after check in, Corby's un-locked bag was in the custody of Quantas staff until it arrived at Bali customs.
> The boogy board bag arrived zipped closed, after it had been opened in transit, checked, and the inner bags opened, one re-sealed with tape, then replaced in her boogy board bag and zipped closed again.
> So far, no record of the bag in transit has surfaced, until Corby's brother was seen to pick it up and carry it to the customs counter.
> Then Coby opened the bag and its contents were exposed.
> When asked about the ganja in it, Corby denied all knowledge of it.
> 
> From that point on, Indonesian customs and judiciary took the view that this was the only piece of evidence necessary to convict Corby of drug smuggling.
> 
> No defence was allowed drug against the charge of smuggling.
> ...


The only evidence needed to support a charge under the Narcotics Law is:

1. An affidavit from a Customs Officer that they had found drugs and that Schorby had presented it or identified it as her bag. (Useful references would be the blue customs form she signed stating she had x number of bags and they did not contain narcotics, which is why I do not tick boxes that I may contravene.) 

2. The drugs or an official document stating they were drugs.

And that is it, sorry but that is all Indonesian law needs for a conviction. There is a sound prosecution case for a) importation of a Class I narcotic into a customs area or b) transportation of a Class I narcotic. It is an absolute offence with no component of intent or mental state so the evidence above is all that is needed.

If the chief of police said there was not enough to charge.....well, he is one of the biggest crooks in Bali and I would no more trust his judgement than Schorby on the merits of the case.

----------


## ENT

The evidence to support a charge of possession was there, but not sufficient to convict her.

----------


## kingwilly

Give it up Ent, you nutter.

She's guilty, the court found her guilty, she's paying her dues.

----------


## aging one

Maybe not guilty in Ent land, but  under Indonesian law, very guilty indeed.

----------


## ENT

The judge in the case has found _all_ drug charge defendants guilty during his career.
He already said that he thought that she was 75% guilty _before_ the trial was completed.
That shows his illegal prejudice, ie. a conflict of interest in the case as a judge.
Small wonder that he disallowed evidence in her defence.

----------


## kingwilly

yawn.

----------


## terry57

> He already said that he thought that she was 75% guilty _before_ the trial was completed.


Considering the massive bag of mull found in her bag it was a good call on his part.


Your theory that baggage handlers placed the mull in her bag makes............

Oh what the fuk Eh.   We've been over this before  .

Dream on mate.  :Smile:

----------


## Thaihome

I guess it comes down to what you think is the more likely story. 

Did a baggage handler somewhere along the way stuff that big bag of marijuana into her boogie board bag, hoping to be able to retrieve somewhere along the way before it showed up on baggage carousal in Bali. 

Or did some kids that were well into the drug culture, both in Australia and Bali, having very likely brought in small quantities before, decide that they could make a bit of money off what for them would be a big score?

TH

----------


## barbaro

> The evidence to support a charge of possession was there, but not sufficient to convict her.


ENT,

What do you think of the customs official at the airport that claimed in an interview I saw (if we assume he's telling the truth):

to paraphrase:  "when I unzipped the bag she said 'wait, I have something.'  and he found the marijuana.

That is what he stated.  He believes shes guilty.

Of course, one could argue he is lying.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> The judge in the case has found _all_ drug charge defendants guilty during his career.
> He already said that he thought that she was 75% guilty _before_ the trial was completed.
> That shows his illegal prejudice, ie. a conflict of interest in the case as a judge.
> Small wonder that he disallowed evidence in her defence.


I don't supposed you've considered that fact that the police/prosection will not send a case to court unless they have nailed on evidence of the crime in question?

Plus, her appeal was confirmed by the Indonesian Supreme Court.

Time to get over your crush I think.

----------


## kingwilly

your spamming is only slighty more moronic that Ent's

----------


## harrybarracuda

> your spamming is only slighty more moronic that Ent's


And you're retarded if you don't know what spam is.

So fuck off.

----------


## ENT

> I don't supposed you've considered that fact that the police/prosection will not send a case to court unless they have nailed on evidence of the crime in question?
> 
> Plus, her appeal was confirmed by the Indonesian Supreme Court.


Indonesia hasn't a great track record for justice by a long shot.
It's more to do with who you know and how much you're prepared to pay.

Appealing a judge's decision in Indonesia is only going to going to make him angry, as he feels insulted, his reputation as hanging judge would be marred. Loss of face, the vain prick. 
So on appeal, the sentence is almost invariably increased.

----------


## kingwilly

> Appealing a judge's decision in Indonesia is only going to going to make him angry, as he feels insulted, his reputation as hanging judge would be marred. Loss of face, the vain prick. So on appeal, the sentence is almost invariably increased.


Again, you show you know little of what you talk about. 

Failed Indonesian appeals are always given increased sentences, the concept is to deter frivolous appeals.

----------


## ENT

Just as I indicated, appealing to the high court in Indonesia is futile.

----------


## aging one

Tell that to Scott Rush, who was given a life sentence on appeal rather than death.

----------


## ENT

How many others succeeded?

----------


## aging one

Renae Lawrence who got it down from life to 20.

----------


## Fondles

Scot Rush,
Sentenced to life imprisonment by the Denpasar District Court on 13 February 2006[4]On appeal, Bali High Court imposes the death penalty on 6 September 2006[9]On appeal, Supreme Court reduces sentence to life imprisonment on 10 May 2011[12]On appeal, Bali High Court reduces sentence to 18 years on 15 July 2011Serving time in Kerobokan PrisonSi Yi Chen,
Sentenced to life imprisonment by the Denpasar District Court on 15 February 2006[7]Sentence reduced to 20 years upon appeal by Judge Arsan Pardede in the Bali High Court on 26 April 2006 [8]On appeal, Supreme Court imposes the death penalty on 6 September 2006[9]On appeal, Supreme Court reduces sentence to life imprisonment on 6 March 2008[11]Serving time in Kerobokan Prison

Michael Cuzgaj,

Sentenced to life imprisonment by the Denpasar District Court on 14 February 2006[5]Sentence reduced to 20 years upon appeal by Judge Arsan Pardede in the Bali High Court on 26 April 2006[8]On appeal, Supreme Court reinstates sentence of life imprisonment on 6 September 2006Serving time in Kerobokan PrisonMathew Norman,
Sentenced to life imprisonment by the Denpasar District Court on 15 February 2006[7]Sentence reduced to 20 years upon appeal by Judge Arsan Pardede in the Bali High Court on 26 April 2006 [8]On appeal, Supreme Court imposes the death penalty on 6 September 2006[9]On appeal, Supreme Court reduces sentence to life imprisonment on 6 March 2008[11]Serving time in Kerobokan Prison

----------


## kingwilly

> Failed Indonesian appeals are always given increased sentences, the concept is to deter frivolous appeals.





> Just as I indicated, appealing to the high court in Indonesia is futile.


No, it does not indicate that.

----------


## ENT

Thanks AO and Fondles.
An impressive list of five so far, each receiving a reduction in their sentences, but none acquitted.

I'm not trying to be facetious, but it's not many, after a quick search on your parts.

So, I can take it that chances of acquittal on appeal to the high court in Indonesia would be nil or negligible.

In other words, Corby's appeal to be acquitted would not have had the remotest chance of success.

----------


## aging one

Welcome. 

In other words, Corby's appeal to be acquitted would not have had the remotest chance of success.

agreed.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by Sir Wilson
> 
> Failed Indonesian appeals are always given increased sentences, the concept is to deter frivolous appeals.
> 
> 
> .


You got that one wrong again, troll.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Welcome. 
> 
> In other words, Corby's appeal to be acquitted would not have had the remotest chance of success.
> 
> agreed.


That happens when you're fucking guilty, innit?

 :Smile:

----------


## adzt1

^ guilty as sin..  







except on planet ENT

----------


## kingwilly

Actually, now that I have read all of Ent's posts and his evidence, I reckon he's gota  point, that Schapelle girl was set up, totally innocent like. Never did it.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes, she can't be guilty because she's so pretty.

 :rofl:

----------


## terry57

> Thanks AO and Fondles.
> An impressive list of five so far, each receiving a reduction in their sentences, but none acquitted.




I suppose considering they all had a shit load of Smack taped to them could have something to do with why they where not acquitted.   :Smile: 

Jeez mate, you are really grasping at straws and just digging that hole ever deeper.

Give it away Bro,  The trollop is doing her time as required by Indonesian law,  so be it. 

Unfortunately some Aussies are real foking stupid and continue to smuggle.

Fok them,  dumb bastards. 

Its the lack of respect for foreign laws that gets me firing and not the drug issue its self. 

Do the drugs at home,  not abroad.

----------


## Calgary

Post cancelled by self

----------


## ENT

Fair enough points terry, but I still think it was a setup.
The Indos couldn't nail the perp, so they nailed the closest one they could get.

I also think that she and others now know who that was.
He hasn't been nailed yet.

Ford's statement about the grass being stashed in Corby's bag by someone at Brisbane to be picked up in Sydney but got sent on to Bali by mistake is a very likely scenario.

Ford later got beaten and stabbed in jail for narking and ended up in protective custody there.

William Miller named a guy called "Duncs" as the one who asked him to pick up the grass in Corby's bag.

The AFP investigator on that deal blocked the info and he's now been done as part of a grass shipping gang in OZ.


Sent: 03 April 2012 10:41 
To: contact.list@gmail.com 
Subject: URGENT: Here Is Tomorrows News

On Wednesday 4th April, *ex-Detective Sergeant Christopher Laycock will appear for sentencing in a Sydney court,* for a string of offences. These stem from the *Cobalt Report,* which was presented by the Police Integrity Commission to Parliament in 2005, and which presents him as one of the most notorious criminals in Australian history. 

But, what meets the eye will be something of a mirage. *His last hearing, on 29th March 2012, was closed to the public,* on account of a mysterious 30 page 'naming and shaming' document, which his lawyer had dramatically presented at the hearing previous to this. The AAP has subsequently reported what the court instructed them to report. 

The real story here is not only what is in that document, and why *it has taken 8 years for Laycock to meet his fate,* but what the New South Wales Crime Commission, and *the AFP, have hidden from the public for 7 years.* 

"YOU ARE NOW BEING WATCHED!"

----------


## Fondles

YAWN,  another conspiracy theory. 

What has the AFP hidden from the public for 7 years, facts would be nice ENT.

Was she not apprehended in Indonesia with dope in her bag or was that all a mirage ?

----------


## ENT

Read the article linked and read the Cobalt report and related references from it.



http://www.pic.nsw.gov.au/files/repo...t%20Report.pdf

----------


## Fondles

> Read the article linked and read the Obsidian report and related references from it.


I did, zero facts given "It's all a big cover up"..................

----------


## terry57

> Ford's statement about the grass being stashed in Corby's bag by someone at Brisbane to be picked up in Sydney but got sent on to Bali by mistake is a very likely scenario.




Absolute bag of wank mate.   I'll drive the mull down for a nice wedge if you want or get a turd on the dole to do it or even courier it.

One would have to be an ignorant fuk up to believe one would put 4KG of hydro on a plane just to deliver it interstate. 

Oh yes,  Excuse me but I forget to pick up my 4 kg of hydro at Sydney.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Fok me bro, the shits worth fortunes in Australia and no dealer would lose contact with the said package.

Dealers tend to keep tight tabs on there mull.

Give it a miss mate.  Your getting plain silly.

----------


## Fondles

Why did you change which report I should read ?

----------


## DrAndy

Terry is actually making sense bENT

that is worth noting

----------


## ENT

^^I gave a lousy link the first time, the second is easier.

----------


## terry57

> Terry is actually making sense bENT



I'm always up for a decent debate if I feel its worth getting it on but unfortunately ENT's debate is full of innuendos, myth's and maybe this could of happened.

Unfortunately fok all happened except Corby being busted plain cold banging a shit load of Hydro into Bali.  

Shit happens Bro.  :Smile:

----------


## ENT

You're talking shit terry.











You're relying on Duff's fairy story, terry.
_That_ book's *full* of myths and inuendos, refuted by AFP allready.

Have you read the Cobalt Report?

Try this one as well if you have time.

The Kessing interview.
SchapelleGate: Allan Kessing: Interview 4th April 2011 (ABC)

----------


## terry57

> You're talking shit Terry.




Suppose we could put it to a vote to kill this crap thread once and for all.

Waste of time really as the only one on your side is you.   :Smile:

----------


## ENT

Me and a large percentage of the Oz population.

----------


## Fondles

> Me and a large percentage of the Oz population.


Cept of course all  those that know the family.

----------


## DrAndy

> I'm always up for a decent debate if I feel its worth getting it on but unfortunately ENT's debate is full of innuendos, myth's and maybe this could of happened.





> You're talking shit terry.


that's a good start

par for the bENT course, Terry

----------


## ENT

^^D'ya mean her neighbours and the locals at Tugun?
Read up about what they have to say about the crap flying around about her and the family.
An old report from 2005.

Support for the family has not waned down at the Tugun Tavern where, according to one discredited rumour, Schapelle Corby was banned for dealing. Nonsense, says management. "You'll get your head knocked off around here if you talk badly about the family," a local warned.

Heard the one about the Corbys' dark past? - World - smh.com.au

----------


## Fondles

You hail from Tugun yourself ENT ?

Amusingly another article based on heresay and corner shop gossip. 

When you gunna put up some actual facts ?

----------


## ENT

You didn't want to know that bit about what the locals and those ho knew her said, did ya?
It didn't suit your little PC mind, did it?

The facts are all there if you read more than your favourite "innit terrible" blue rinse women's brigade weekly gossip rags.

----------


## Fondles

That article is almost 6 years old, and would have been a shock to the community to discover the dark side of one of the local families, what would be interesting if is if they repeated that interview now to see how the "locals" felt. 

Local community emotion and outrage = zero facts btw.

----------


## ENT

The article may be six years old, as I pointed out, but public awareness of the circumstances surrounding the case has increased, and support is increasing for a fuller enquiry into AFP involvement with corrupt airport staff and organised crime in Oz.
Why don't you bring up some new information on the case instead of repeating the tired slander that you and others do?

I'll tell you why you don't.

You don't know any better than how to knee-jerk along with rumour mongers that feed your fascination with sensationalism.

You're not interested in the truth of the matter as it would upset your cosy little middle class perceptions of reality.

----------


## kingwilly

> Unfortunately fok all happened except Corby being  busted plain cold banging a shit load of Hydro into Bali.





> You're talking shit terry.


Indeed he is, Corby was never actually caught with any dope. 

It was never hers, 

She was drunk.

she was set up. 

it was a mixed up dope deal to NSW

it was a cover for a cocaine deal in Australia

actually it probably wasnt even her boogie board either, was it ?

----------


## terry57

> Support for the family has not waned down at the Tugun Tavern .



Of course the local druggies would be saying that the family are lovely people simply because the Corby's where supplying top quality blow to the locals.

Bit like Goring writing a glowing reference for Hitler when he was busted for gassing millions of Jews.

Give it up mate. 

Your statement that Corby has majority support in Australia is an out and out lie and spreading misinformation.

All poll's came back saying the majority consider her proven guilty.   

Never has a public poll in Australia suggested she has majority support , to the contrary the family are considered dodgy, certainly not trustworthy and there fate  has been of there own making. 

Yep, that sounds about right.

----------


## kingwilly

> Never has a public poll in Australia suggested she has majority support , to the contrary the family are considered dodgy, certainly not trustworthy and there fate has been of there own making.


the media are in on the conspiracy too.

----------


## terry57

> The article may be six years old, as I pointed out, but public awareness of the circumstances surrounding the case has increased, and support is increasing for a fuller enquiry into AFP involvement with corrupt airport staff and organized crime in Oz.



Your correct, public awareness has increased concerning her case and more facts have been made public regards the father dealing Hydro and  criminal activity regards the brother.  Great law abiding family EH ? 

Even more people have turned against her.

As far as support for a fuller enquiry thats bullshit as its only a small majority of nutters who call for it and this is normal par for course stuff.

Bit like the Americans landing on the Moon.

All a mirage wasn't it, smoke and mirrors.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Pushing shit up hill Bro, the only one believing your rhetoric is yourself. 

You have realized this haven't you.  :Smile:

----------


## Necron99

On an intellectual level I can understand why this thread has gone on so long. Lots of partial and dis-infomation to make up conspiracy stories, the innate stupidness of the crime to begin with etc....
What I can't figure out is why anybody actually gives a fcuk one way or another?

----------


## kingwilly

> Bit like the Americans landing on the Moon.


Never happened.

And the world is flat.

----------


## terry57

> What I can't figure out is why anybody actually gives a fcuk one way or another?


No one does give a fuk. 

ENT also does not give a fuk  and is only trolling but us being such gentleman we must keep him amused.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Way TeakDoor is mate.    :Smile:

----------


## ENT

Quote terry57: "Your statement that Corby has majority support in Australia is an out and out lie and spreading misinformation."

"All poll's came back saying the majority consider her proven guilty." 

You're wrong there mate.

Is Shapelle Corby Guilty?
Yes	20%
No	50%
I'm Unsure	30%
Messenger Plus! Forums - Poll Results

----------


## Fondles

> Quote terry57: "Your statement that Corby has majority support in Australia is an out and out lie and spreading misinformation."
> 
> "All poll's came back saying the majority consider her proven guilty." 
> 
> You're wrong there mate.
> 
> Is Shapelle Corby Guilty?
> Yes    20%
> No    50%
> ...


LMAO, only ten people voted in your poll . BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Heres the result from a poll with 53731 voters.

----------


## brisie

> "All poll's came back saying the majority consider her proven guilty."  
> You're wrong there mate. 
> Is Shapelle Corby Guilty?
> Yes	20%
> No	50%
> I'm Unsure	30%


Total:

10 votes

100%
What the fuck is that about???

----------


## ENT

Find some more polls if you can.

Try and find a recent one.

----------


## ENT

^^What poll was that?

----------


## kingwilly

> MAO, only ten people voted in your poll . BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


conspiracy.

----------


## Necron99

> Find some more polls if you can.
> 
> Try and find a recent one.


 
2010 was the last I can find.

Just one in 10 respondents in last week's Sun-Herald/Nielsen poll said she was innocent, 41 per cent guilty and 48 per cent did not know.


Read more: Time to bring Corby home

----------


## Fondles

> ^^What poll was that?


"Sins of the Father" On Schapelle Corby | She's Guilty: Publisher

----------


## Seekingasylum

I note you failed to respond to my earlier posts.

The point is ENT, the application of Occam's principle alone suggests she is guilty as sin but in the western realm of jurisprudence that is rightly not relevant to a court of law. It is unlikely Corby's guilt would have been established in a jury trial and doubtless she would have been acquitted.

However, on the balance of probability it is certain that either she imported the drugs knowingly or a member of her group did and she is shielding that person. The consequential tosh casting doubt on this by the raising of red herrings to the nth degree is quite irrelevant.

Quite why you cannot see this is difficult to understand. As I have said earlier the unfairness of her trial is no determinant of her innocence. It just led to her conviction which in the circumstances was actually a just decision.

In smuggling cases where the contraband is found in baggage the defence is always one of ignorance allied to an attempt to raise doubt by the supposition it was placed there by another. The prosecution have to show it was imported knowingly and with intent but on occasion this can be difficult to prove and an acquittal usually ensues. The Indo judge was not constrained by this approach and made his decision accordingly. Just because it might seem unjust in the West doesn't mean she is innocent.

----------


## Latindancer

> Quite why you cannot see this is difficult to understand.


You haven't been following ENT's posts in other threads, thegent. His manufacturing of consensus and inability to differentiate reality from idealism and fantasy is well-documented and there for all to see....if you don't mind risking your sense of reason and proportion.
And perhaps that is the nub of it. Mild schizophrenia or something similar. 
Not that I disagree with everything he has said on this thread....there are a few good and challenging points he has made. But they haven't always been filtered through a sense of proportion. This is what twists your mind when following his logic.
.
.
.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> Quote terry57: "Your statement that Corby has majority support in Australia is an out and out lie and spreading misinformation."
> 
> "All poll's came back saying the majority consider her proven guilty." 
> 
> You're wrong there mate.
> 
> ...


You forgot to add the disclaimer to that poll.


*Disclaimer:
These polls are not scientific and reflect the opinion only of visitors who have chosen to participate.*


Read more: "Sins of the Father" On Schapelle Corby | She's Guilty: Publisher

The poll was run by Allan and Unwin, publishers of Eamonn Duff's book "Sins of the father".

So it was the opinions of those who were presumably suitably swayed by Duff's book, much of it since discredited by AFP.

----------


## kingwilly

> These polls are not scientific and reflect the opinion only of visitors who have chosen to participate.


 :rofl:

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Why bother?

She's guilty, and locked up. She'll get out in a few years if she carries on playing the nice girl (she should consider turning Mussie, that would knock a few years off I'm sure).

When she gets out she's going to coin it with the interviews, "tell all" book and TV movie of her "life story" (played by some bird who was once in Home and Away).

Who honestly gives a fuck, she's not the first arrogant mug to underestimate foreigners, and she won't be the last.

----------


## ENT

Sure she'll get out sooner or later.
Underestimating foreigners was her prime mistake, and yup, par for the course.

The full story will come out in the end and by then the ones who have most to lose by it will be either retired, busted or dead.

What amazes me is the number of people that actually believe the crap Duff wrote and how they like to stick to their stereotypical views of what passes as "good" or "bad" folks in society.

Mind you, it shouldn't be any surprise that most of the posts in the last few pages on this thread have been made by middle aged or older, middle class Ockers a number of whom live in Indonesia.

The type who would vote guilty in a poll
Sheeple.    :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

yep. 

She'll get out and be proved innocent in the end.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by Fondles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by ENT
> ...


Are you saying your poll in which 10 people voted was scientific.

Get that fuck outta here you moron.

----------


## ENT

No, Allan and Unwin claimed that their poll was not scientific.

So you go take the the frk off outa here dipshit.

----------


## ENT

> In smuggling cases where the contraband is found in baggage the defence is always one of ignorance allied to an attempt to raise doubt by the supposition it was placed there by another. The prosecution have to show it was imported knowingly and with intent but on occasion this can be difficult to prove and an acquittal usually ensues. The Indo judge was not constrained by this approach and made his decision accordingly. Just because it might seem unjust in the West doesn't mean she is innocent.


By the same token, it doesn't mean that she's guilty either.

----------


## harrybarracuda

She's guilty under Indonesian law, and that's all that matters.

----------


## terry57

> Find some more polls if you can.



How many more do you want ? 

Maybe hold one in Afghanistan, you might have more luck over there where the vast majority of the population are dead ignorant.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> Originally Posted by thegent
> 
> 
>  
> In smuggling cases where the contraband is found in baggage the defence is always one of ignorance allied to an attempt to raise doubt by the supposition it was placed there by another. The prosecution have to show it was imported knowingly and with intent but on occasion this can be difficult to prove and an acquittal usually ensues. The Indo judge was not constrained by this approach and made his decision accordingly. Just because it might seem unjust in the West doesn't mean she is innocent.
> 
> 
> By the same token, it doesn't mean that she's guilty either.


I rather think the dope found in her bag establishes that, old bean.

----------


## aging one

Ent, I appreciate all your efforts but I will once again you are pissing in the wind. I know this first hand as I in the end lost all I had in the world because of the corrupt Indonesian justice system. 

But it did change my life. Great set of twin daughters, wife twice as smart as I, and an expatriated life.  Would have had none of the great without the bad. Life is funny.

There is a thread here about it, or you can pm me for details but as for now mate, all we are all doing is.

----------


## BUGBEAR

[quote=harrybarracuda;2083037]^ Why bother?



When she gets out she's going to coin it with the interviews, "tell all" book and TV movie of her "life story" (played by some bird who was once in Home and Away).



  I think the law in OZ is you can not make money on your crimes with books and interviews ,the government will take it all. 
As my dear old departed dad would say about crooks in goal."The jails are full of innocent people ,you ask them they will tell you it was not them that done it "

BB

----------


## terry57

> The full story will come out in the end and by then the ones who have most to lose by it will be either retired, busted or dead.





Oh yes,  I'll bet there shitting in there boots this very minute because Corby may be up for an early release.      :rofl:

----------


## Fondles

> No, Allan and Unwin claimed that their poll was not scientific.
> .


I keep re-reading my link but for the life of me cannot find where Allan and Unwin claimed it was their poll.

----------


## ENT

^^You obviously don't read anything deeper than a book like Duffs.

Why don't you read up about the police enquiry into the baggage handlers at Oz airports, the AFP and organised interstate drug shipments in Oz?

I suppose you think that's all bullshit too?

----------


## ENT

^ It's published on their web page right under the poll result you posted.

----------


## Fondles

> You obviously don't read anything deeper than a book like Duffs.
> 
> Why don't you read up about the police enquiry into the baggage handlers at Oz airports, the AFP and organised interstate drug shipments in Oz?
> 
> I suppose you think that's all bullshit too?


You said it was their poll, I cannot find evidence of this, what I think is bullshit is the bullshit you are speaking.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I think the law in OZ is you can not make money on your crimes with books and interviews ,the government will take it all. 
> As my dear old departed dad would say about crooks in goal."The jails are full of innocent people ,you ask them they will tell you it was not them that done it "
> 
> BB


Surely that can only apply to crimes committed under Australian law. For example, here in the sandpit you can be fined and arrested for kissing in public.

Don't think that applies in Australia (well not yet, anyway).

----------


## Fondles

> Originally Posted by BUGBEAR
> 
> 
> I think the law in OZ is you can not make money on your crimes with books and interviews ,the government will take it all. 
> As my dear old departed dad would say about crooks in goal."The jails are full of innocent people ,you ask them they will tell you it was not them that done it "
> 
> BB
> 
> 
> ...



You may be correct Harry, but if she finishes her sentence in AUS any proceeds of her crime will seized under the proceeds of crime act.

----------


## ENT

^You're right, it wasn't their poll, it was the associated poll in the article you gave the link to, which is headlined by Alan and Unwin's claim that Corby is guilty.

My apologies.

----------


## DrAndy

> I rather think the dope found in her bag establishes that, old bean.


as opposed to the dope found here?

----------


## DrAndy

> ^You're right, it wasn't their poll, it was the associated poll in the article you gave the link to, which is headlined by Alan and Unwin's claim that Corby is guilty.
> 
> My apologies.


 
phew!

now we need apologies for the other 46 mistakes you have insisted on foisting upon us

----------


## Latindancer

Welcome to the convolutions of ENT's mind. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Blue water dreaming

The dingo did it!

----------


## guyinthailand

*We're Losing the Drug War Because Prohibition Never Works*
_By Hodding Carter III_. Wall Street Journal. (Eastern edition). New York, N.Y.: Jul 13, 1989. pg. 1 

There is clearly no point in beating a dead horse, whether you are a politician or a columnist, but sometimes you have to do it just the same, if only for the record. So, for the record, here's another attempt to argue that a majority of the American people and their elected representatives can be and are wrong about the way they have chosen to wage the "war against drugs." Prohibition can't work, won't work and has never worked, but it can and does have monumentally costly effects on the criminal justice system and on the integrity of government at every level.

Experience should be the best teacher, and my experience with prohibition is a little more recent than most Americans for whom the "noble experiment" ended with repeal in 1933. In my home state of Mississippi, it lasted for an additional 33 years, and for all those years it was a truism that the drinkers had their liquor, the preachers had their prohibition and the sheriffs made the money. Al Capone would have been proud of the latitude that bootleggers were able to buy with their payoffs of constables, deputies, police chiefs and sheriffs across the state.

But as a first-rate series in the New York Times made clear early last year, Mississippi's prohibition-era corruption (and Chicago's before that) was penny ante stuff compared with what is happening in the U.S. today. From Brooklyn police precincts to Miami's police stations to rural Georgia courthouses, big drug money is purchasing major breakdowns in law enforcement. Sheriffs, other policemen and now judges are being bought up by the gross. But that money, with the net profits for the drug traffickers estimated at anywhere from $40 billion to $100 billion a year, is also buying up banks, legitimate businesses and, to the south of us, entire governments. The latter becomes an increasingly likely outcome in a number of cities and states in this country as well. Cicero, Ill., during Prohibition is an instructive case in point.

The money to be made from an illegal product that has about 23 million current users in this country also explains why its sale is so attractive on the mean streets of America's big cities. A street salesman can gross about $2,500 a day in Washington, which puts him in the pay category of a local television anchor, and this in a neighborhood of dead-end job chances.

Since the courts and jails are already swamped beyond capacity by the arrests that are routinely made (44,000 drug dealers and users over a two-year period in Washington alone, for instance) and since those arrests barely skim the top of the pond, arguing that stricter enforcement is the answer begs a larger question: Who is going to pay the billions of dollars required to build the prisons, hire the judges, train the policemen and employ the prosecutors needed for the load already on hand, let alone the huge one yet to come if we ever get serious about arresting dealers and users?

Much is made of the cost of drug addiction, and it should be, but the current breakdown in the criminal justice system is not one of them. That breakdown is the result of prohibition, not addiction. Drug addiction, after all, does not come close to the far vaster problems of alcohol and tobacco addiction (as former Surgeon General Koop correctly noted, tobacco is at least as addictive as heroin). Hard drugs are estimated to kill 4,000 people a year directly and several tens of thousands a year indirectly. Alcohol kills at least 100,000 a year, addicts millions more and costs the marketplace billions of dollars. Tobacco kills over 300,000 a year, addicts tens of millions and fouls the atmosphere as well. But neither alcohol nor tobacco threaten to subvert our system of law and order, because they are treated as personal and societal problems rather than as criminal ones.

Indeed, every argument that is made for prohibiting the use of currently illegal drugs can be made even more convincingly about tobacco and alcohol. The effects on the unborn? Staggeringly direct. The effects on adolescents? Alcoholism is the addiction of choice for young Americans on a ratio of about 100 to one. Lethal effect? Tobacco's murderous results are not a matter of debate anywhere outside the Tobacco Institute.

Which leaves the lingering and legitimate fear that legalization might produce a surge in use. It probably would, although not nearly as dramatic a one as opponents usually estimate. The fact is that personal use of marijuana, whatever the local laws may say, has been virtually decriminalized for some time now, but there has been a stabilization or slight decline in use, rather than an increase, for several years. Heroin addiction has held steady at about 500,000 people for some time, though the street price of heroin is far lower now than it used to be. Use of cocaine in its old form also seems to have stopped climbing and begun to drop off among young and old alike, though there is an abundantly available supply.

That leaves crack cocaine, stalker of the inner city and terror of the suburbs. Instant and addictive in effect, easy to use and relatively cheap to buy, it is a personality-destroying substance that is a clear menace to its users. But it is hard to imagine it being any more accessible under legalization than it is in most cities today under prohibition, while the financial incentives for promoting its use would virtually disappear with legalization.

Proponents of legalization should not try to fuzz the issue, nonetheless. Addiction levels might increase, at least temporarily, if legal sanctions were removed. That happened after the repeal of Prohibition, or so at least some studies have suggested. But while that would be a personal disaster for the addicts and their families, and would involve larger costs to society as a whole, those costs would be minuscule compared with the costs of continued prohibition.

The young Capones of today own the inner cities and the wholesalers behind these young retailers are rapidly buying up the larger system which is supposed to control them. Prohibition gave us the Mafia and organized crime on a scale that has been with us ever since. The new prohibition is writing a new chapter on that old text. Hell-bent on learning nothing from history, we are witnessing its repetition, predictably enough, as tragedy.
*

Appeared in the Wall Street Journal Jul 13, 1989.* Reprinted with permission. Copyright Dow Jones & Company Inc.

----------


## kingwilly

> As my dear old departed dad would say about crooks in goal."The jails are full of innocent people ,you ask them they will tell you it was not them that done it "  BB


Yep..

----------


## ch1ldofthemoon

I reckon she`s guilty!

----------


## terry57

> My apologies.


You've had to apologize a few times on this thread because your blind support for  Corby has destroyed your objectivity.

Its Ok to defend the defendable but continuing to defend the undefendable portrays you in a less than positive light. 

Considering you refuse to accept the glaring evidence against her you have Destroyed your credibility resulting in no one taking you seriously.

Coming over like a buffoon really. 

Time for a nice cup of tea, a  Bex and a good lye down. 

Sorry mate, just the way it is.

----------


## Latindancer

> no one talking you seriously.


Oh dear ! AGAIN !  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies.
> 
> 
> You've had to apologize a few times on this thread because your blind support for  Corby has destroyed your objectivity.
> 
> ...


Like I said terry, you talk shit.
All your opinions come from Duff's book and the guilty verdict of a corrupt court systen in Indonesia
I probably did apologise once or twice if I got it wrong, par for the course, mate.

You and the rest of the Ocker/Indo expat blue-rinse brigade will always stick in your middle class ruts.
I suppose you still believe that 19 Arabs with box-cutters did the 9/11 job too, like it was the "officiall" story that was correct.

Do you think I post to score credits or something, like some of the rest of you back-yard washed up failures?

Sorry mate, ya got me wrong.
I know the difference between shit and clay and you're posting, not shit, but piss, in a little circle with the rest of you Ockers.

Another thing, why are you so keen to ignore the fact that the Oz crime scene is so far up the gov. arse and they up theirs?
You posted knowledgeably about mull and hydro and even the exact price of a deal these days.

Get the info from ya grand-kids or the local boy scouts club, mate?
Nah, ya got it from yer mates.
So don't be such a bloody hypocrite condemning Corby when yer a bloody user yourself.

G'day, ...mate.

----------


## kingwilly

> So don't be such a bloody hypocrite condemning Corby when yer a bloody user yourself.


Ultimately,  this is what it boils down to, doesn't it Ent? You're a drug user and or drug pusher, and the Corby deal frightens you!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> I suppose you still believe that 19 Arabs with box-cutters did the 9/11 job too, like it was the "officiall" story that was correct.


Come on, I need a laugh.

Who did it then?

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## ENT

Dunno, but it wasn't some ragheads who couldn't even fly a Cessna.   :mid:

----------


## ENT

^^Actually, Swill, the converse is true.

The big defence is being put up by those _defending_ Indonesian and AFp and Quantas involvement in the game.
90% of the posts are all saying stuff that some small town bunch are the centre of some major drug import export business.

Get off me back mate!

One big bag of grass got caught accidentally in the whole shipment scene through Indo and there ya have it eh!

The Corby clan done it!!!


Wooowooo!!!

The king pins!!!

Like fwk!

The cops and customs and Quantas and the bloody BIG crim money did it!

Now, who's protecting who, eh?
Got any connections?

Yer bollocks!

----------


## harrybarracuda



----------


## Thaihome

> ^^Actually, Swill, the converse is true.
> 
> The big defence is being put up by those _defending_ Indonesian and AFp and Quantas involvement in the game.
> 90% of the posts are all saying stuff that some small town bunch are the centre of some major drug import export business.
> 
> Get off me back mate!
> 
> One big bag of grass got caught accidentally in the whole shipment scene through Indo and there ya have it eh!
> 
> ...


No, I dont think anybody is the Corbys were at the center of any major international drug smuggling operation. 

In fact, most everyone is saying the opposite. 

They were nothing more than small time drug users that had never been searched going into Bali and had the bright idea of taking 4 keys in to make a tidy little profit that would pay for the trip.

TH

----------


## terry57

> Like I said terry, you talk shit.
> All your opinions come from Duff's book and the guilty verdict of a corrupt court system in Indonesia
> 
> Wrong ,  Blind Freddy new she was guilty from the get go.  
> 
> 
> like some of the rest of you back-yard washed up failures?
> 
> Wrong Again, I'm very successful same as many of the people on this thread. 
> ...



ENT,  You are really looking like a goose.      

Fact not fiction Bro.  Thanks for that.

----------


## ENT

^^So why didn't they do it for every trip they reportedly took to Bali if it was such a bight idea?.

----------


## aging one

> So why didn't they do it for every trip they reportedly took to Bali if it was such a bight idea?.


They probably did. Remember the missing $1000. Who is to say they did not? We all know Mercedes loves her weed.

----------


## terry57

^ ^

With a question like that we now know you are truly trolling.  

You complete idiot.   ::chitown::   :Trolling: 

Thing is ENT, one can always bullshit a bullshitter but a bullshitter can never bullshit someone who knows what they are talking about.  

Your dead mate, game over.

----------


## ENT

*terrry, you're hoist by your own petard.*

You flew out with abuse to start with and can't take it when it comes back to ya.

Nothing but abuse is flying across to support many posts on this thread.

Not simply sticking to simple logic.

Go read the thread, "but she's a this or that"
"the whole family are...bogans ...etc"
'"she is mad...''...or ''a slag..".and on it goes.

All _junk_ quoted from more junk published by spinners after an easy dollar on the cheap thriller circuit.
Anyone posting an opposing point of view. free speech, or an honest opinion, gets it in the neck from a bunch of shit kickers for thinking differently.
Not one bit of serious evaluation, just a load of piss taking going on.
The most serious attempt at logic has been the statement,"But she was found guilty.", as if that explains anything.

A few members have tried to break the topic down into manageable pieces to figure out.                                                                         But,whenever any angle is presented about how the situation evolved from where it stated in Oz, no response.                                                                                                                 Just a head in the sand attitude hoping the problem of trying to understand government complicity in Oz crime will just go away.

Put it in the "too hard basket" eh?

Don't wanna even think about it or how your precious government is conning you on every day.
You wouldn't even be able to sleep at night if you started thinking about what's really going down.

----------


## aging one

> Don't wanna even think about it or how your precious government is conning you on every day. You wouldn't even be able to sleep at night if you started thinking about what's really going down.


So this conspiracy in the Australian government goes all the way down to Shapelle Corby, and what happened in Bali going on 8 years ago now? 

Plus what I said before. Of course they had been bringing it in. How can you afford 3 and more trips a year to Bali for a month at a time working as a "hairdresser"?

Terry, Willy and others know just what I am talking about. Once it was in, it was instant gratification. 

No worries it had worked the last what 8-12 times. Thats my theory mate. Just as yours is a theory. 

Only Shapelle and her family know the truth. Plus all their close friends in both Bali and Oz.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> So why didn't they do it for every trip they reportedly took to Bali if it was such a bight idea?.
> 
> 
> They probably did. Remember the missing $1000. Who is to say they did not? We all know Mercedes loves her weed.


Totally illogical!
Total supposition
It's like trying to emember the missing link when the damn thing doesn't even exist!!

----------


## ENT

^^^^With an answer like yours we now know you can't think.

Again, name calling and mob philosophy used  because you have no logic to back up your statements.
Get over it man, you've been conned by a corrupt government and press who are only now trying to wriggle their way out the trouble they're in.

Ah, but there's a problem there too.

It's the government investigating itself and in the end no one will admit their failures, and the middle aged middle class won't get too upset and can't make it to work in the morning.

----------


## terry57

Suppose the photo of Mercedes banging on a massive cone is Photo shopped.

You Numpty  ENT.  :Smile: 

Not that is a hanging offense but smuggling Hydro into Bali could be.

----------


## aging one

I have called you a name one, or anything like that. I only tried to point out flaws in your theory, and propose my own. Jai yen yen mate.  :Smile:

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> Don't wanna even think about it or how your precious government is conning you on every day. You wouldn't even be able to sleep at night if you started thinking about what's really going down.
> 
> 
> So this conspiracy in the Australian government goes all the way down to Shapelle Corby, and what happened in Bali going on 8 years ago now? 
> 
> Plus what I said before. Of course they had been bringing it in. How can you afford 3 and more trips a year to Bali for a month at a time working as a "hairdresser"?
> 
> ...


As you say, it's your theory.

Why don't you read the links I posted to the government enquiries that are and have gone on into the corruption involved in customs, the police and organised crime in Oz?

The Corby case is just one tiny part of the whole mess, and is used as a false flag to take attention away from the real issue of total corruption, not a little bit going on.

Sure, only Schapelle Corby knows the truth about herself.
She knows something about others.
Others know more about what went down outside than she does.

The whole case is not a simple black or white issue.

The actual perp knows the whole guts of the story, and he's not going to blab or he'll die.
There are powerful people involved in the game, pillars of society, the arseholes

Corby is just an pawn, a convenient bargaining chip on one level.
On another level, she was a pawn again, as an unwitting mule in an interstate run that went off track.
On yet another level she's a scapegoat, a false flag for everyone to focus on while the elephant tip toes through the Ozzie parlour.

----------


## terry57

> *terrry, you're hoist by your own petard.*
> 
> You flew out with abuse to start with and can't take it when it comes back to ya.



ENT,  You are a Johnny come lately on this forum, you nothing of my posting style  except what you have garnered in recent times.

Your blinkered direction which you have traveled on this thread has sent you backwards, you have lost your way. 

Your points are simple to counter,  I'm going easy on you.  

Forget about me and continue to gain weight for your cause.

At this very moment you are starving. 

I predict you will disappear into the dirt, your debate has died.  

Your exposed as a Troll, we all know it.      :Trolling:

----------


## aging one

> The actual perp knows the whole guts of the story, and he's not going to blab or he'll die. There are powerful people involved in the game, pillars of society, the arseholes


4 kilos, mate stop  now please. As I am.  :Smile:

----------


## ENT

Terry, _all_ the crap about the Corbys is circumstantial.

Nothing to do with that bag of grass.

Guilt by association is no proof of complicity.

That circumstance_ may_ indicate a valid lead to a connection, but no conclusion can be drawn from it.

The fact remains that Corby put her bag through check in at Brisbane.
She next saw it (but did not carry it, her brother did) at Bali.
She then touched it to open it.
A big bag of grass was inside it that she denied was hers.

No other factual proof exists of her having anything to do with grass other than the fact that the grass was there in her unlocked bag.

Nothing, zero.

Guilt by association only.

----------


## ENT

^^^Johny come lately on this forum? You can't even read the little words below my nick, terry.
I've been a member of TD longer than you have, and I've read your posts many times over the years.

A troll is someone rho tries to derail the thread by going off topic or persistently tries to stir up another member of the forum with (usually) character assassination.

_That_ has not been my style.

So get off it.

There's nothing remotely near a debate going on this forum.
A discussion, often, sometimes good ones.

No debating within the rules of debate goes on at all.

----------


## terry57

> Why don't you read the links I posted to the government inquiries that are and have gone on into the corruption involved in customs, the police and organized crime in Oz?



Oh what is new ENT. ?

Old news and we all know these agencies are corrupt. 

Thing is the level of corruption is lowered in recent years as it is not so easy to cover up. Boys dobbing each other in and serious jail time going down. 

Get back on to your girlfriends case will you and stop hiding behind official corruption. Its tiring.

Has nothing to do with the mad mole Corby smuggling Hydro into Bali.

Chopper Reid came clean with his crimes and Corby will also. 

Suck it up Bro.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

> Johny come lately on this forum? You can't even read the little words below my nick, terry.
> I've been a member of TD longer than you have, and I've read your posts many times over the years.





If this is true why have you nominated to change your Nik from the original to ENT ?

I stand behind my posts but you obviously have been exposed as being a troll or a shit poster and have disappeared behind your petticoat to reinvent yourself as ENT. 

Much like the wanker " JJ " or the mad lesbian " Jet Gorgon ".

Double nickers hold little respect on this forum except to be exposed as trolls.

Just destroyed your debate. 

Off you go.       :dont feed the troll:

----------


## ENT

Again, you're just slagging off and now dodging the issue.

You refer to Chopper Reed who wrote a load of stuff some based on facts and a hell of a lot spun around them to make a good story.

Chopper admitted his guilt
Corby didn't.
If Corby was guilty, she could do the same and make a load out of her story.

The trouble is, Corby can't admit guilt if she's innocent, and she won't either.
She could have done that years ago and be out by now, but no she didn't, and can't.

----------


## ENT

What original nick are you talking about?
Are you chuffing on a joint or just cuckoo?

I started as ENT and always posted as ENT.

Now explain why you think I changed my nick.
Go on.

----------


## Fondles

> If Corby was guilty, she could do the same and make a load out of her story.
> 
> The trouble is, Corby can't admit guilt if she's innocent, and she won't either.
> She could have done that years ago and be out by now, but no she didn't, and can't.


Innocent or guilty the Australian law give no fuck, she has been convicted criminal and any money she makes will be confiscated under the proceeds of crime act.

----------


## harrybarracuda

ENT you seem to be alone in thinking the poor little girl is innocent.

I think you have to now accept that just because she's vaguely fuckable doesn't mean she isn't capable of being a STUPID BITCH.

Get over it, you're a drowning man and no-one is throwing you a lifebelt, mate.

 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Chopper admitted his guilt
> Corby didn't.
> If Corby was guilty, she could do the same and make a load out of her story.



Chopper did admit his guilt and today has done well as an author and story teller mixing fact with fiction.

On many of his stories he has not been convicted, purely speculative, so he can profit from the written word.

Corby has No where to go as she is a convicted drug smuggling piece of scum. Big difference.

Corby wont admit her guilt as the proceeds of crime act have barred individuals from gaining from ones crimes, She cant go there.

----------


## ENT

Still no proof, only slanging and conjecture.

Now what were you on about regarding my nick?

----------


## DrAndy

> Its Ok to defend the defendable but continuing to defend the undefendable portrays you in a less than positive light. Considering you refuse to accept the glaring evidence





> Like I said terry, you talk shit.


you can't defend that, bENT said it



> I know the difference between shit and clay and you're posting, not shit, but piss


so you know the difference between shit and piss, or is it piss and clay?

well done on either score

----------


## DrAndy

> Chopper did admit his guilt


do you think he may have admitted his guilt to attempt to save someone else who did it?

----------


## DrAndy

> just because she's vaguely fuckable


you can keep her, Harry

bloody hell

----------


## ENT

I couldn't give a shit about your opinion of my stance on this issue harry.
And I'm certainly not alone in my views.

And I don't need no frkn life belts.
I know what I'm on about and simply because some of you can't think outside of the box is no discredit to me.

Yup, she got done in an Indo court.
She had no chance.

And it doesn't matter how dumb she's made out to be, the Indo courts and customs are even dumber if they think that they've convinced any one of their honesty in the deal.

She stuck to her plea of innocence from day one, through several instances where she could have pleaded guilty or paid a bribe to get off.
It wasn't motivated by the chance to make money from a book deal.
The story had only just begun!
That argument is a load of crap!

----------


## harrybarracuda

You're the only person I can see squealing about her supposed innocence.

Everyone else thinks she's guilty, and so do the Indonesians, and so does the evidence required to obtain a conviction.

I don't see the Australian government leaping to defend her, and it's no surprise why (they probably tipped the Indos off that she was bringing it).

Get over it. There's no story here any more.

----------


## terry57

> I couldn't give a shit about your opinion of my stance on this issue harry.
> And I'm certainly not alone in my views.
> 
> Yes you are, the vast majority feel you are a troll.
>  
> 
> I know what I'm on about and simply because some of you can't think outside of the box is no discredit to me.
> 
> Yes it is,  the box is fuked.  
> ...


Drink up ENT. you deserve it.       :Trolling:

----------


## terry57

> .
> 
> Now what were you on about regarding my nick?




Sorry to hurt your feeling mate but I've never noticed you until this thread.

Sad but true.   :Smile:

----------


## ENT

^^^Everyone else doesn't think she's guilty, harry.
What's this with the all or nothing trick?

The Oz gov. initially _did_ try to defend her and are _still_ parlaying with the Indo gov. on the issue.

Corby sacked her defence team early in the issue after bribes were asked for and the Oz gov. apparently were being conned into going along with the deal.

The Oz gov. would in no way have offered her _any_ help (including two queen's counsels) in her defence if they thought she had anything remotely connected to the drug trade.

That's a given, from the start.

Indonesia rejected Oz gov. offers to test or verify anything to do with the case.

----------


## ENT

Oh jeez terry, you make me weep.   :mid: 

Your alzheimers is getting the better of you, after all your replies and greens to me, and you've forgotten them all.

And _I_ thought you _loved_ me too.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## terry57

^

I can recall giving you a green concerning your family issue but beyond that its all a blur.

I have nothing personal against you and if Rumpelstiltskin was throwing up your rhetoric I would be on his case as well.

Only giving it to you so our International readers can make there own mind up concerning the many posts on this subject.

If we where dealing with a purely Australian Audience I would let you bollick on as we know she is dead Guilty.

Walk up start. No contest. 




,

----------


## ENT

OK, no problem.
Got nothing personal against you either.  :Smile: 

We've all got our views and angles on the deal, so it's worth posting them all, IMO.

There's still a fair bit of interest in the case in some circles, but when I ask around, the ordinary non-Oz Joe doesn't have much of an opinion on the matter and the younger folk don't even know about it.

It's very much an Oz topic and a ganja reform group topic, let alone the feminists.

On the point of legality of use of grass, the stuff should have been decriminalised years ago. The only crime involved in its use is the criminals who took over the pot smoking scene and turned it into a multi billion dollar deal with the added spice of murder.
This is the result of prohibition.

Until the sharks at the top are cut off from making any money out of it, by decriminalisation, grass will always be a major problem for the state and the users.

The same thing applies to hard dugs, which should all be decriminalised and users prescribed the stuff.

It'd be cheaper in the long run for the state, seeing the money wasted on the futile "war on drugs", an American invention, that makes jobs for "the boys" in law enforcement and the legal profession, feeds a gun and surveillance industry and a penal industry.
No charges or convictions, and all those guys would be out of a job.

Right now, we have two main drug dealer groups globally.
One are the drug companies, the biggest drug dealer group, and the other is the criminal black market suppliers, both in competition with each other for the same market.
Both groups rip the public off no end and cause suffering to countless people as a side effect of their profiteering.

Removing the competition by decriminalising all drugs will have the effect of regulating the whole market, as each group, the legal and illegal ones drive the competition and prices sky high.

Decriminalisation and appropriate regulation would decrease the price of all drugs, legal and illegal across the board virtually overnight.
The murder that goes with it would disappear too, along with the massive profits made.
the only real opposition to the idea comes from those with the most to lose from it.
They are the financiers, shareholders and employees in both camps.

----------


## Mozzbie47

Guilty

----------


## kingwilly

> Decriminalisation and appropriate regulation would decrease the price of all drugs, legal


How the hell do you figure that ?

----------


## crocman

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
>  Decriminalisation and appropriate regulation would decrease the price of all drugs, legal
> 
> 
> How the hell do you figure that ?


Less people to pay along the way coupled with a better and more regular supply.

----------


## kingwilly

So the price of your antibiotics, anti inflammatories and Anti HIv drugs will decrease because Ent can get a stable supply of his marijuana and cocaine ?

Bollocks.

----------


## ENT

You're the bollocks Swill, you stupid troll.     

                                                                                                                                                                                       All drugs decriminalised and regulated would bring the price down of ephedra, opium, cocaine, and all hallucinogens, including marijuana, which are now used by the pharmaceutical industry to manufacture a broad range of medicines.

If natural organic substitutes for the manufactured drugs were available legally, Big Pharma would have to drop their prices to compete with legally grown "home remedies".

There are thousands of herbal remedies that the pharmaceutical industry have copied or derived their products from.
Nearly all medicines owe their origin to naturally occurring compounds in plants.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Is ENT a woman? He certainly argues like one.

----------


## Latindancer

> Welcome to the convolutions of ENT's mind.


For this reply, ENT mistakenly sent me a GREEN.  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:   Making my reputation on this post "extremely positive". Haw haw.

 Schapelle Corby -... 24-04-2012 01:02 PM ENT Piss off, nut case.


Teakdoor either allows us to give reputation...or not. There is no way ENT could have decided to voluntarily sent me a green. I find this hilarious in light of my comment.
.
.
.

----------


## Latindancer

> Is ENT a woman? He certainly argues like one.


Shut up or he'll scratch your eyes out, you big brute !

----------


## ENT

The Ocker pissing ring gathers again.
Unable to post anything bordering on intelligence you revert to type and start slagging.
Some things never change.

Yup, I sent you a green by mistake you weird little chap.
Must be a big deal for ya, eh?

Are you getting all horny over me thegents?
Do I detect an element of homoerotic fantasy in your post, hmmm..?

Little dainty latin dancer's getting all excited over you. you big brute, you! Oohh! :mid:

----------


## Seekingasylum

Oh dear, she seems a little upset.

----------


## ENT

What?
Get upset by a raging queer like you?

Sorry girly, it's just that I don't lie down and take it as you do.    :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

ENT, you're just embarrassing yourself now.

----------


## ENT

Wazzamara harry?
Wanna join in the piss ring, mate?

----------


## Latindancer

> Is ENT a woman? He certainly argues like one.





> The Ocker pissing ring gathers again.
> Unable to post anything bordering on intelligence you revert to type and start slagging.
> Some things never change.
> 
> Yup, I sent you a green by mistake you weird little chap.
> Must be a big deal for ya, eh?
> 
> Are you getting all horny over me thegents?
> Do I detect an element of homoerotic fantasy in your post, hmmm..?
> ...



He speaks like one too !

----------


## harrybarracuda

Best meltdown I've seen on TD in a long time.

 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

> Wanna join in the piss ring




Ent, I recommend that you stand in front of a massive fuk off fan and piss away like a man possessed.

The result will be you drowning in your own piss and will extinguish any fire on your body resulting from your melt down.   :Smile: 


Tell us again why Corby is innocent ?  

Charles Manson is innocent as well maybe they get a room.   :France:

----------


## Cujo

> Tell us again why Corby is innocent ?  
> 
> :


It's the gub'mint.

----------


## ENT

Wow, deep and intelligent posts.
Amazing.
Keep it up and show the world, you might get famous.    :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

> The Oz gov. initially did try to defend her and are still parlaying with the Indo gov. on the issue.





> The Oz gov. would in no way have offered her any help (including two queen's counsels) in her defence if they thought she had anything remotely connected to the drug trade.


you do your case no good spouting off nonsense like that, bENT

The Aussie gov will help any citizen arrested in other countries to the best of their ability, and that includes paying for their defence

they do not make judgements on the guilt or otherwise of the person

----------


## Latindancer

> they do not make judgements on the guilt or otherwise of the person


Correct. They avoid doing this even more in controversial cases.....like this one was from the very beginning.


So ENT's point that 


> The Oz gov. would in no way have offered her any help  (including two queen's counsels) in her defence if they thought she had  anything remotely connected to the drug trade.


 is nullified.

Next point ?
.
.
.

----------


## BKKBanger

That does not make her innocent, just that, under media pressure, Ruddock requested some barristers known to him and his party to get involved. What effect they would have had in an Indonesian court room where the practice of law is vague and they did not speak bahassa is unclear. As expensive go betweens with the Aus government, fine.

And bribes reared their ugly head, that is common in Indonesia and does not suggest she could have got off with the level of bribe being discussed by her Indonesian legal team.

The A$500k reportedly discussed would have got her a lighter sentence, and maybe a payment was made. With that amount of Class I drug the death sentence was a possibility. 

Prosecutors have families, mistresses, cars and houses same as anyone else but very little income to pay for it, they are prime candidiates for a little greasing. Tossing the case would have taken far more than A$500k as it would have needed the judge as well to be in on it. In such a case I suspect that all parties, including police, would have needed greasing and SUBSTANTIAL sums would have been paid. 

They are all at it in Indonesia, the going rate (backhander) for admission as a judge for a 24 year old fresh from Uni is about US$35k. Got to make it back somehow!!!! 

In the meantime, the prosecutor proved his case very easily. He had all the evidence he needed to show that Schorby imported the drugs into a Customs area and was transporting it into Denpasar. Would have been just as easy in a court in London or Sydney.

The defence was spirited but doomed as the evidence was there and they did not manage to discredit it.

Rightly convicted, appropriate sentence, best to do her bird quietly and seek a quiet repatriation to Aus on, ahem, "medical grounds".

----------


## harrybarracuda

She's been playing the "depression" card for years, and also has a nice little shell arrangement in the name of her sister's husband into which her book profits go.

----------


## BKKBanger

The "poor Schorby she is mentally ill" ploy is working with many Aus feeling sympathy for a mentally ill prisoner rather than a simple drug smuggler.

Many prisoners suffer mentally from long term imprisonment (well, that seems quite normal) but there is a difference between that and a prisoner with a recognised mental illness that is not being treated in jail.

----------


## ENT

[QUOTE=Latindancer;2084892][quote=DrAndy;2084860]

So ENT's point that 


> The Oz gov. would in no way have offered her any help  (including two queen's counsels) in her defence if they thought she had  anything remotely connected to the drug trade.


 is nullified.

Next point ?/QUOTE]
<hr><hr><hr><hr><hr><hr>----


Is that so?


*
Services for Australians
What we CAN DO to help Australians overseas:*

 visit or contact Australians who are arrested and arrange for their family to be informed (if they wish) 


*What we CANNOT DO to help Australians overseas:*

 *give legal advice,* investigate crimes overseas or intervene in court proceedings 
 get Australians out of prison or obtain special treatment for Australians in prison 
 provide medical services or medications 
Services for Australians - Australian Embassy



*Consular Services Charter* 

*We can*
assist if you are arrested overseas, by visiting or contacting you and by arranging for your family to be informed (if you give your consent). We also seek to ensure that you are treated fairly under the laws of the country in which you have been arrested
provide lists of local lawyers


*We cannot:*

*provide legal advice*
intervene in private court proceedings or legal matters including employment 
get you out of prison or seek special treatment for you
post bail or *pay your fines or legal expenses*
Travel Advice for Indonesia - Australian Department of Foreign Affairs and Trade

However, in the event of a death penalty being imposed on an Australian overseas,the Australian gov. will intervene as Australia does not support the death penalty.
On that basis, the Oz gov. intervened on behalf of several prisoners waiting execution.

There is also a move to arrange a prisoner swap with Indonesia, where prisoners not on death row may return to Oz to finish their sentences.

Corby didn't get a death penalty, although the prosecution argued for it. In her case, the Austalian goovermment went to extraordinary lengths to assist her defence, over and above that normally given.

----------


## DrAndy

> In her case, the Austalian goovermment went to extraordinary lengths to assist her defence, over and above that normally given


do you think so?  you just quoted that they cannot do that

so who paid for the two useless barristers you mentioned?

----------


## ENT

Stupid question.
The barristers were asked to help Corby by the Howard gov. at the time.
Who paid for it?
Go and look it up.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> In her case, the Austalian goovermment went to extraordinary lengths to assist her defence, over and above that normally given
> 
> 
> do you think so?  you just quoted that they cannot do that
> 
> so who paid for the two useless barristers you mentioned?


Alledgedly _pro bono_

----------


## kingwilly

> You're the bollocks Swill, you stupid troll.     
> 
>                                                                                                                                                                                        All drugs decriminalised and regulated would bring the price down of ephedra, opium, cocaine, and all hallucinogens, including marijuana, which are now used by the pharmaceutical industry to manufacture a broad range of medicines.
> 
> If natural organic substitutes for the manufactured drugs were available legally, Big Pharma would have to drop their prices to compete with legally grown "home remedies".
> 
> There are thousands of herbal remedies that the pharmaceutical industry have copied or derived their products from.
> Nearly all medicines owe their origin to naturally occurring compounds in plants.


And what has that got to do with reducing prices of current drugs by legalizing the illegal drug trade ?

----------


## ENT

The answer's in the post you quoted.

----------


## kingwilly

:rofl: 

nutty than a fruit cake mate.

----------


## Cujo

Do you think he really believes his own shit or out of pride he keeps digging himself in regardless?

----------


## ENT

What d'ya reckon then, that big pharma is the good guys and the competition is the bad guys, or something?

Or can't ya read?

----------


## harrybarracuda

I reckon you've beaten this to death and all you've proven is that you're as stubborn as a mule when you're wrong.

 :Smile:

----------


## terry57

I reckon ENT needs to head over to Bali,  score some top quality Hydro from Corby then smoke the living fuk out of it.

He may then come back to reality.    :Smile:

----------


## ENT

Look, I reckon she's innocent of the charge, that's that.

No one's come up with any definitive evidence against her other than the grass found in her unlocked bag.

In Indo that's the end of the story.

_That_ fact doesn't prove anything other than she got done for possession/smuggling, by a totally corrupt government and court system.
She was a convenient scapegoat and most of the crap published about ther and her family is just that, crap.

Under another jurisdiction the case would at least have been subjected to a proper examination of evidence and a judge like the one she had would have been kicked out of the system.

But there you go, that's Indonesia for you.









That's all.

----------


## terry57

^

Nice, She proven Guilty then. Correct decision game over. 

Cheers.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes, Guilty as charged.

End of.

----------


## Fondles

> Look, I reckon she's innocent of the charge, that's that.
> 
> No one's come up with any definitive evidence against her other than the grass found in her unlocked bag.
> 
> In Indo that's the end of the story.


She admitted ownership of the boogie board bag that was full of drugs = Guilty in Indonesia 100%,  that was all the evidence needed for a conviction. 

How the drugs got there, who gives a fuck. she and her whole family are of questionable moral/legal values and given their history with violence and drug related crimes, she possibly took the hit.... sucks to be her but she was the one who owned up   that it was her boogie board bag (she was not carrying it) knowing full well it's contents (hence she was reluctant to open the main zipper) ,  possibly working the angle she would get a lighter sentence compared to her travel "companions" (Brother who was carrying it)............

Hearsay is hearsay but she knew the contents of that boogie board bag...end off and she took one for the "team".

----------


## burpingtheworm

> I thought about this a lot actually and if I were her legal team I would play up the fact that she is just too fucking stupid to have thought this scheme up and that she was a mere tool in someone else's plan.
> 
> And it might work, because apart from Cahill & Smith (Thailand circa 1991), I've never seen a more stupid person.


I think we need to save that one for the younger members of the Bali 9 . Heroin is evil but to hang someone who was an eighteen year old junkie at the time of the crime ........ questionable

----------


## DrAndy

> Look, I reckon she's innocent of the charge, that's that.





> She was a convenient scapegoat


for who? her brother?  the king of Indonesia?

----------


## BKKBanger

ENT, your posts are disingenuous. Your last major one was basically:

1. No one's come up with any definitive evidence against her other than the grass found in her unlocked bag. SOUNDS LIKE A VERY COMPELLING PIECE OF EVIDENCE BUT AT LEAST YOU ACCEPT SHE HAD A HUGE BAG OF DRUGS IN CUSTOMS

_2. That_ fact doesn't prove anything other than she got done for possession/smuggling. AS THAT WAS WHAT SHE WAS DONE FOR IT SEEMS QUITE AN IMPORTANT FACT TO HAVE PROVEN.

3. By a totally corrupt government and court system. CORRUPT YES, BUT THAT HAS NO BEARING ON THE CASE. SCHORBY COULD HAVE BRIBED VARIOUS PEOPLE TO REDUCE HERE SENTENCE, EVEN ESCAPE JUSTICE AND DEATH, BUT THAT DOES NOT MAKE THE VERDICT WRONG.

4. She was a convenient scapegoat and most of the crap published about ther and her family is just that, crap. SCAPEGOAT FOR WHAT? SHE WAS CAUGHT RED HANDED AND IS IN PRISON, WITH A LOT OF OTHER DRUG SMUGGLERS. WHO IS SCAPEGOATING HER AND WHY? HOW ABOUT ALL THE OTHER DRUGGIES IN THERE, ARE THEY ALSO SCAPEGOATS?

5. Under another jurisdiction the case would at least have been subjected to a proper examination of evidence and THE EVIDENCE WAS EXAMINED. A BIG BAG WAS FOUND TO CONTAIN A LOT OF DRUGS. EVERYONE AGREED THAT IT WAS A BIG BAG FULL OF DRUGS. THE DEFENCE THOUGHT IT WAS RELEVANT THAT IT WAS NOT INDO, NOBODY ELSE REALLY GAVE A STUFF AS THEY HAD A BIG BAG OF DRUGS. WHETHER HER FINGERPRINTS WERE ON IT OR NOT WAS IRRELEVANT, THEY ONLY NEEDED TO DEMONSTRATE IT WAS HER LUGGAGE PRESENTED AT CUSTOMS FILLED WITH A BIG NAG OF DRUGS. I CANNOT THINK OF ANOTHER JURISDICTION WHERE SUCH A LARGE BAG FULL OF DRUGS WOULD BE CONSIDERED INADMISSIBLE. HOW MUCH WEIGHT THE JUDGE PLACED ON THE EVIDENCE IS NOT KNOWN FOR SURE (MAYBE 10lbs?) BUT THE ATTEMPTS TO QUESTION IT SEEM TO HAVE FALLEN FLAT.

6. a judge like the one she had would have been kicked out of the system. SHE CAME BEFORE A DISTRICT JUDGE AT THE LOCAL COURT, A MAN VERY EXPERIENCED IN DRUG CASES WHO HAD SEEN MANY SUCH CASES FROM THE AIRPORT. A FAIR AND REASONABLE MAN, A CHRISTIAN WHO ATTENDS A PROTESTANT CHURCH IN DENPASAR EVERY SUNDAY. A MAN VESTED WITH A LOT OF LEEWAY IN HOW TO RUN HIS COURT. NO WAY THE SYSTEM WOULD KICK HIM OUT.

Sorry, but your reasoning appears to be that extraneous reasons would render the course of justice an impossible path. She was caught on Customs with a large bag full of drugs in her suitcase, she went down.

----------


## kingwilly

> Do you think he really believes his own shit or out of pride he keeps digging himself in regardless?


not sure. bit of both.




> for who? her brother? the king of Indonesia?


 :rofl:

----------


## aging one

Just a bit of an update from around the time of Songkran from Kerobokan prison regarding Shapelle Corby.


 Recently appointed  warden of Kerobokan prison following the riots, Bpk Gusti Ngurah Wiratna  claims that he has seen no signs of mental illness in the famous  Australian inmate, Schapelle Corby.
 “From what I know, when I do a control  on the block with female officers, Corby looks calm and able to carry  out daily activities as well. From the results of our observation, Corby  still performs normal activities such as sports together with other  prisoners, ” he said yesterday.
 He continued to say that his office has not received any information regarding Corby’s clemency claim.
 “The Bali Office of Justice has not heard anything about it,” he said.
 Schapelle Corby was arrested in 2004  with 4kg of marijuana in her boogie board bag. She was sentenced to  twenty years in prison and still maintains her innocence.
 Her sentence has been plagued with  rumours and two different doctors have supported her clemency claims on  grounds of mental illness.
 Head of legal and Human Rights office,  Budi Harmanto says his office has also received no word from the  President’s office that the claim is being considered.
 “A proposal for regular remission from  her sentence was sent last Christmas and there is no news about that  either,” he explained.
 He claims his office has not been contacted by her lawyer or the embassy and know nothing of a pardon for her.
*Source:*
Berita Bali, Lapas Kerobokan Bantah Corby Alami Gangguan Jiwa

----------


## ENT

*Thursday April 26th 2012*
An outspoken member of the Indonesian parliament has urged President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono to reject Schapelle Corby's request for clemency.

The development comes after it was revealed earlier this month that Indonesia's Justice Ministry had recommended that Corby be granted a significant cut in her 20-year sentence on humanitarian grounds.

Indonesia's Supreme Court has also recommended that the 34-year-old, caught in 2004 attempting to smuggle 4.1 kilograms of marijuana into Bali in a bodyboard bag, receive a five-year cut in her sentence.

But *Prosperous Justice Party (PKS)* member Nasir Jamil has called for Dr Yudhoyono to reject the advice, saying that "Marijuana Queen Corby" deserved a heavy punishment and that she should serve out her full prison term.

"The ministry and the Supreme Court should consider the impacts of the clemency," Mr Jamil said.

"Don't be afraid of denying her a clemency.

"(Because of) the highly dangerous effects of narcotics, making the perpetrators, in this case 'Marijuana Queen Corby', learn their lesson is necessary."

*PKS is the leading Islamic party in Indonesia and holds 57 seats in parliament.*

It is well known for its anti-pornography stance and favouring heavy penalties for people convicted under Indonesia's harsh narcotics laws.

Mr Jamil also rejected a suggestion two weeks ago by Justice Minister Amir Syamsuddin that Corby's clemency application could be granted in return for Australia releasing Indonesians jailed for people-smuggling offences.

Call for Corby to serve out 20-year term

----------


## kingwilly

An Islams conspiracy, no doubt. 

I suppose some people might suggest this is little more than populist politiking, an appeal to the masses to show that they hold a hard line on drug offenses and perceived softness to pressures from the west. 

But surely, the conspiracy runs deeper than that.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## guyinthailand

F*#k the war on drugs.  F*#k the authorities there, the Muslims, and in the West the Americans, christians, and any other goverments, who-the-hell-ever rants and raves about drugs and makes drugs illegal they do nothing but waste taxpayer money, harm the society at large with their raids, jails, judges, pay-offs, corruption, dirty-money, cartels, laundered money, gargantuan bills to the taxpayer to fund all this cops and robbers shit.  

 If I wanna put some drugs in my body it ain't their business, (I don't I'm a health freak) but their making it their business brings ruin to everyone concerned, and thanks for the gangs shooting up innocent bystanders with their semi-autos, yeah those bullets come from the greed around an illegal substance, if it weren't illegal then the drugs wouldn't be expensive and then there wouldn't be gangs fighting over turf, killing people.  

Might as well make alcohol illegal and tobacco, too.  far more harm comes from those two things, far more illness and cost to society, than 'drugs'. But we already tried making alcohol illegal and what did we get from that little experiment: the Mafia.  Yeah, thanks for that!

Who loves the war on drugs the most? Cops, judges, jails, jailors, attorneys, people who build and staff the jails, who supply food to the jails; the Mafia, the gangs, the gangsters, mobsters, entire governments (Mexico for example) they love the war on drugs. Governments love the war it keeps the people preoccupied with cops and robbers stuff. Preachers love the war on drugs.  Muslim preachers and christian preachers just love that war on drugs (except Pat Robertson who recently came out saying we should legalize drugs).

Self-righteous Muslim a-holes preaching sin and damnation from drugs.  Self-righteous Christian war on drug fanatics. 

It ain't none of their business if I wanna do drugs.  

Put all that money into education and treatment, let the million or so so-called drug criminals out of jail whose 'crime' involved no victims.  I'm tired of paying $25,000 a year to keep just one of these guys in jail.  Ridiculous!   Just consenting adults putting some shit in their bodies.  big f*#king deal.  Spend the money on education and treatment, just as with alcohol and tobacco.

The war on drugs.  What a waste.

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by Koojo
> 
> Do you think he really believes his own shit or out of pride he keeps digging himself in regardless?
> 
> 
> not sure. bit of both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
he seems a little sensitive, poor bENT




> Schapelle Corby -...27-04-2012 10:51 AMENTStupid questions, again.

----------


## Latindancer

That's because he's not articulate enough to say anything much, so gives reds and makes the odd snide comment.

----------


## terry57

I actually know exactly what happened on that day in Bali 8 years ago and unfortunately ENT is way of the mark.  Inside info so to speak. 

A poster touched on the subject of a bribe not being payed and that is exactly where it all went tits up.

The Corby's had done runs before and had corrupt Immigration officers on the pay roll.

The deal was that the bribe was payed before hand and the immigration officials would wave them through.

The bribe was not delivered, went array somewhere and the corrupt tossers decided to stitch her up. 


Easy as that.  Game over.

----------


## DrAndy

> unfortunately ENT is way of the mark.


no surprise there

but you have no evidence of your assertion, Terry

why should we believe you?

----------


## aging one

That was old me!, and thats the exact story I heard. Here in Thailand, and from my old Balinese friends when I visited almost two years ago now. Its hearsay but remember Mercedes is married to an old dope smoking Balinese hippy.  Makes sense but cant be stated as fact. But its the best theory I have seen or heard.

----------


## Little Chuchok

She's got great tits.Not guilty.Easy really....

----------


## aging one

Dont you mean "had" she has put on 20k in the jail, and aged 20 years. Must be nearing the navel now.  :Smile:

----------


## Little Chuchok

^how can she put on 20k in a jail in Asia? If she has, it means her tits are bigger.Nice...

----------


## terry57

> but you have no evidence of your assertion, Terry
> 
> Why should we believe you?


Considering its an anonymous INTERNET forum Doc I don't expect you too believe anything except to be objective and consider what could be possible and what is away with the fairies.

ENT will tell you that corrupt Australian Workers put the mull in Corbies bag to smuggle it interstate but they fuked up and it went to Bali instead. ???

One would have to be a friggin fuk up to believe that.

Some other shit about a cover up for a Cocaine run.  

Yes thats what happened. ????   Must be nuts to believe that one.


Or consider the real story that has been passed to me concerning the actual drug run.

Corby's Old man is growing Hydro which is fact. Corby's sister is living in Bali long term with a Balinese partner. Shapelle is a frequent visitor along side other family  members. 

Family has a history of dealing drugs and using drugs supported by pictures of the Sisters smoking cones. Not a problem as long as one does it at home.

Corby gets busted at Airport with Hydro which they had been importing with bribes paid to corrupt Immigration officials to smooth the way. 

Bali Immigration are corrupt as fuk, only last year they where busted pocketing  much of the $25 US Visa on arrival Fee.

We know that Bali Immigration and other government officials are corrupt, same as Thailand, wages are bad corruption is excepted as standard practice.  

Corby's bribe goes missing somewhere along the line and the corrupt fukers decide to bring her down.

The only variable is Corby's younger brother who has been implicated concerning the missing bribe.

Make sense up against ENT ravings ?

Course it does.   




,

----------


## DrAndy

> Make sense up against ENT ravings ?


yes, but so does believing in fairies

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> but you have no evidence of your assertion, Terry
> 
> Why should we believe you?
> 
> 
> ENT will tell you that corrupt Australian Workers put the mull in Corbies bag to smuggle it interstate but they fuked up and it went to Bali instead. ???
> ...



So a mate of a mate of yours passed on what he heard at smoko or at the pub or somewhere to_ you_, and that's *the real story?*

Pull the other one, it's got bells on it mate.

Then there's the Duff book, it's claims have since been rubbished by the AFP and the informants' relatives.

If the Corby family were as involved in dealing drugs as much as you reckon, best ya tell the cops, eh, bro, even they don't know about it.
Two of her half brothers have been busted for a mixture of offences one was investigated for drug dealing and that case was dropped.

They even checked the old man out and only busted him for a joint. Big deal.
 Like you say,"Not a problem as long as one does it at home."

And where's these pics of the sisters chuffing cones?
They don't exist mate.

I found one of Mercedes sucking on something odd, but it wasn't a cone, when she was 17 years old.
Again, as you say, "Not a problem as long as one does it at home."

And you know bloody well that tons of grass are shipped interstate in Oz, now it's by road since the airport baggage handlers got busted.
And a hell of a lot of it ends up in Perth!

Bloody great story mate, got any more?    :Smile:

----------


## Fondles

> Then there's the Duff book, it's claims have since been rubbished by the AFP and the informants' relatives.


Got a link that references this ?

----------


## ENT

The JournOz Media Project
NOTE ON EAMONN DUFF:

A full investigation into the reporting of Eamonn Duff, of Fairfax Media, has recently been published by The Expendable Project. The disturbing, Primary Smear Report, can be viewed here, in its entirety.

The Schapelle Corby Media Project

----------


## Fondles

Yeah maybe something from the two you mentioned, the AFP or the Family. 

I assume there is something, right ?

----------


## DrAndy

> I assume there is something, right ?


you assume there are all sorts of things, right?

----------


## ENT

*Jakarta hints at Schapelle Corby and people smugglers clemency in Australia deal*
AFP From: AFP April 25, 2012 11:35AM

INDONESIA has suggested people smugglers should receive clemency in Australia in exchange for reducing Schapelle Corby's sentence.

Indonesia's justice minister said yesterday he did not oppose reducing the Australian drug trafficker’s jail term, but said Indonesians in Australian prisons should also receive clemency.

Corby, 34, was convicted in 2005 of smuggling more than four kilograms of marijuana and is serving a 20-year sentence at the overcrowded Kerobokan prison on the resort island of Bali.

She filed for clemency in 2010, and the justice ministry says it recommended last year that President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono reduce her jail term by five years.

But Justice Minister Amir Syamsuddin said any decision on Corby should be reciprocated by Australia, which he said had "hundreds" of Indonesians in jail, mostly for people smuggling.

"So if it's clear that we are paying attention to the plight of Corby, in reciprocity we hope there will be the same kind of attention from there (Australia)," he said.

"Generally, the Australian Government is very strict in its laws, especially with regards to those linked to people trafficking.

“These are poor fishermen involved in people smuggling. There are hundreds of them there."

He did not spell out whether a decision by Canberra on jailed Indonesians was a precondition for Corby receiving a sentence reduction.

Under Indonesian law the president has the final decision on clemency, including the power to order an immediate release, but is under no obligation to respond to the ministry's recommendation or appeals by Corby's lawyer.
Cookies must be enabled | Herald Sun

I reckon that's a great idea!
(Note how the biased little twit starts off calling them people traffickers, not smugglers!)

Instead of keeping the people smugglers, described by Indonesia's justice minister as "poor Indonesian fishermen", in clean and well fed condition by the Oz gov. and at huge cost to the taxpayer, send them back to Indonesia and swap them for Corby and the rest of the Ozies stuck in their rotten jails.

That way the Indonesians can have the people smuggling problem where it belongs, in Indonesia.
Ozy doesn't want them, been trying to get them back to Indo for years.

Good idea!   :Smile:

----------


## ENT

'*Indonesia's strict anti-drug policy, strictly for the tourists only, apparently.*
An insight to Indonesian marijuana use and drug traffic.

In the 1960s and 70's, Sumatran ganja along with Thai "Buddah sticks" made up the main imports to both Australia and new Zealand.
Quality was considered good, competing with S.American and S African grass at the time.
It has not deteriorated in strength over the years and is still in demand as can be seen by this list below of quantities normally caught, about maybe 4-5% of what is in fact shifted through Indonesia.

*Penalty for Indonesians found in possession of marijuana.*
Personal use in small amounts: Maximum sentence of 4 years in prison (additional fines may apply) if caught by the police in possession, intoxication or by positive urine test. However, if the user voluntarily reports himself/herself to the police, or is reported by his/her family, the sentence shall be no more than 6 months in prison or a fine of not more than Rp 2.000.000 (two million Indonesian Rupiah/US$200–250).[43]
Legality of cannabis by country - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


*Marijuana, A Curry Flavorings*                                                                                                                                       BANDA ACEH, (TAG) – Of all the tales of miraculous, one in particular has some people of Indonesia’ Aceh province reaching for their cooking pots. At least one crop, thanks to the fact that it grown in the remote hills, mixed to be curry flavorings.
There’s no need time to take care and maintain it. It’s also no need  providing fertilizer to fertile it. The crop grows on it owns after seed sowing. Thanks once again for the arable hilly land in Aceh. Someone just waiting for several months to harvest. Sometimes, they plant a piece in a secret hiding place to monitor the growing.

In Aceh, even for the poor, tradition states that we should eat meat curry at least three times a year. One or two days before Ramadan, at the end of Ramadan and before the celebrations for the Haj" annual pilgrimage. But most people don’t use marijuana seeds in their curry that cooking at home.
"It all comes from the hill. I can get you some if you want," says another, a 55-year-old man working in one of the food stalls in Banda Aceh, with a laugh. *He added that marijuana has suffered more harm from police intensively hunt in the latest years, but for them it’s nothing difficult to get it.*  Marijuana, A Curry Flavorings ~ The Aceh Globe

Indonesia, though predominantly Muslim like its Malaysian neighbor to the north, *Indonesia neither possesses the resources to fight a drug war, nor is it interested in one.* ... Aceh has long been one of the region's biggest suppliers of marijuana,... if you're smoking weed anywhere in Indonesia, it's more than likely that it came from Aceh. And if you're brave enough to venture there,... you'll be handsomely rewarded with top- quality marijuana. In towns like Ketambe (where you can smoke joints ...marijuana flows freely: literally, the locals will give it to you, if you ask. 
Mhttp://www.aboutmytravel.com/main.php3?action=displayarticle&artid=359

*1,000 police 'on drugs' in Indonesia's Aceh*
Wednesday, Dec 14, 2011
BANDA ACEH, Indonesia - Nearly 1,000 police officers found to have used drugs in Indonesia's staunchly Muslim Aceh province will be given a month to get clean or face dismissal, police said Wednesday.

The officers, representing at least six per cent of the provincial police force, failed drug tests carried out by the National Narcotics Agency, Aceh police chief Iskandar Hasan told AFP.
The police tested positive for a range of drugs, including crystal methamphetamine, known commonly as ice, marijuana, and MDMA, the active drug in ecstasy pills.

Police have sent 189 officers so far to month-long rehabilitation.
"We will give them a month to see whether they will change their ways or not. If they cannot change, we'll fire them," he said.

*Hasan said marijuana use was widespread in the region, where the plant is cultivated and traditionally used in cooking and added to beverages.*

Aceh police two weeks ago seized and destroyed around two tonnes of the plant.
"Drugs are easy to find in Aceh, and this matter has not got a lot of attention in the past," he said.
Aceh, on the northernmost tip of Sumatra island, is a known gateway for trafficking drugs, especially for crystal methamphetamine entering the country.

Indonesia enforces stiff penalties, including the death sentence and life imprisonment, for drug trafficking.
It also criminalises personal drug use, recently sentencing a 14-year-old Australian boy to two months' imprisonment for buying 6.9 grams of marijuana.

*Police said, however, that the officers would not be arrested, despite the strict sharia laws that apply to the Muslim majority.
*
1,000 police 'on drugs' in Indonesia's Aceh


*Marijuana busts in Indonesia*
While letting the police off for drug use in Aceh, other Indonesians were not so lucky.

* Police seize 1.16 tons of marijuana in Jambi* 
Police detained a truck driver and seized 1.16 tons of dried marijuana, worth Rp2 billion, which was being carried by a truck from Aceh on the Trans-Sumatra highway in Muarojambi district early Thursday.
Posted in Drugs @ 19 April 2012 

*Grandmother caught selling marijuana * 
Police caught a 73-year old grandmother while she was about to sell five kilograms of marijuana in front of the Matur sub-district office here on Wednesday.
Posted in Drugs @ 21 March 2012 

The Narcotics unit of the Deli Serdang police in North Sumatra, has arrested a drug runner. More than 80 kilograms of marijuana were also seized. The pot most likely originated from the province of Aceh, the northernmost province of Sumatra. The runner, Fitriadi, is a resident of the village of Kotasan in Galang and has been arrested.

The customs at the international airport of Polonia near Medan have seized some 43 kilograms of marijuana that was about to be smuggled into the country via the city in North Sumatra. The head of the narcotics brigade at the airport, Jukiman Situmorang, confirmed the big catch. He added that the marijuana was detected when it went through the x-ray machine at the airport.
Posted in Drugs @ 25 November 2009 

The regional police of Sukabumi has seized some 1.74 tons of dried marijuana when it raided a house in the city of Sukabumi last Friday. The raid was a joint operation between the National Narcotics Brigade and the police in the region. The total value of the drugs is estimated at 6 billion Rupiah (410.000 euro). The drugs were already prepared for distribution. Four suspects were arrested during the raid.
Posted in Drugs @ 13 September 2009 

The local police in Depok have succeeded in seizing 89 kilograms of marijuana ready to be distributed in a boarding house in the Pancoran Mas Permai housing complex in the city in West Java province. The police was not able to arrest the person who was about to distribute the drugs, only known by his initials A.Y.
Posted in Drugs @ 12 August 2009 

The anti-drugs unit from the Jakarta police succeeded in breaking down an ecstasy factory in an apartment in the Gading Mediterania complex in Kelapa Gading, North Jakarta. Three people were arrested in the apartment. Police also found evidence in the form of 17 kilo's of marijuana (worth 1.1 million euro), 31.000 tablets of ecstasy (worth 390.000 euro) , chemicals and equipment to make the drugs.
Posted in Drugs @ 16 January 2009 

As much as 18 kilograms of marijuana was seized by the regional police of Tangerang. They also arrested a person only known by the initials E.S., which is said to be the owner of these illegal goods. In front of cameras E.S. told reporters that the goods originated from Aceh. He bought them in Cilegon, Banten. "The marijuana is from Aceh, and I bought it in Cilegon," he said to reporters. He paid some 800.000 Rupiah (55 euro) per kilogram for it in Cilegon and was able to sell it at around two million Rupiah (138 euro) per kilogram again.
Posted in Drugs @ 17 June 2008 

Malaysian police have detained five Indonesian men believed to have been trying to smuggle in 90 blocks of marijuana worth 180,000 ringgit (39.100 euro), a news report said Friday. Police from the central Selangor state discovered the drugs hidden in a car driven by one of the suspects late Wednesday, said head of narcotics Abdul Jalil Hassan.
Posted in Drugs @ 19 January 2007

*This site* has a list of drug busts in Indonesia over the last few years, the only ones I've picked out are those involving marijuana.
Most of the busts are for hard drugs, methamphetamine and ecstacy being the most common.
*blog.indahnesia.com - 'Drugs' overview - Discover Indonesia Online
*
Marijuana Smuggling Foiled in Sumatra
February 21, 2012
Aceh Man Caught Smuggling 35 Kilograms of Marijuana to Medan 4:06pm Apr 28, 2012
Lampung Police found themselves knee-deep in grass on Monday after searching a truck that turned out to contain 3,500 bricks of dried marijuana.
The 3.5-ton drug haul was discovered as the truck waited to board a ferry to cross the Sunda Strait at Bakauheni Port in South Lampung.

Police arrested two men who they said admitted to being offered Rp 15 million ($1,700) to drive the truck to Jakarta from Lampung’s Tulang Bawang district.
Marijuana Smuggling Foiled in Sumatra | The Jakarta Globe

North Sumatra police have arrested an Acehnese civil servant allegedly attempting to smuggle 35 kilograms of marijuana from Aceh to Medan.
The arrest was made by North Sumatra’s Binjai Timur police as Muhammad Lephia, from the Aceh district of Aceh Tamiang, drove his car through Binjai Timur on his way to Medan.
Police found Lephia had hidden 35 kilograms of dry marijuana leaves behind the panels inside of his car, metrotvnews.com reported on Saturday.
Binjai Timur Police chief Adj. Comr. Ismui said Lephia admitted to serving as a delivery man and being paid Rp 200,000 ($22) per kilogram of dry marijuana leaves he delivered to an unknown person in Medan.
Lephia said he had agreed to deliver the marijuana to pay the bills for his car, which has now been seized by police.

Ismui said police had been suspicious of Lephia’s activities for some time, and had been monitoring his activity for two weeks before the arrest.
He added police would charge Lephia with the 2009 Law on Narcotics, and that he might face a minimum of 15 years in jail.
Under Indonesian law, a person found guilty of distributing more than 5 grams of marijuana might face the death penalty.
Aceh Man Caught Smuggling 35 Kilograms of Marijuana to Medan | The Jakarta Globe

Police in Parung, West Java, arrested three men believed to be drug dealers and another one believed to be a drug user who between them had 183.5 kilograms of marijuana worth Rp 300 million ($33,000).
Parung Police Chief Deny Heryanto said the marijuana was brought from Aceh and delivered by a trans-Sumatra bus driver named Bontan. One of the dealers, Ardianto, said there was a total of 400 kg of marijuana from Aceh and that police only seized what had not been circulated.

Bontan said he was just a delivery man for a major dealer named Andiyanto.
Police fund 136 kilograms of marijuana and a scale in Andiyanto’s house. Andiyanto said he didn’t have a choice but to sell drugs because he had been unemployed for four years.
Police Grab 4 in West Java Pot Bust | The Jakarta Globe

Although Aceh Muslims are calling for the death penalty under Sharia law for drug smuggling in Indonesia, most of the country's marijuana is grown there by Muslims.

Figure that one out.

----------


## kingwilly

Jaysus, Mary and Joseph, someone started bEnt again.....




> o a mate of a mate of yours passed on what he heard at smoko or at the pub or somewhere to you, and that's the real story?
> 
> Pull the other one, it's got bells on it mate


The irony is fukkin palpable, how do you say that with a straight face bEnt? 

,

----------


## ENT

Easy,  :Smile:

----------


## BKKBanger

ENT,

Your point on personal use of Class I narcotics in Indonesia is wrong, Wikipedia are spreading poor quality info and if you believe it you may do some hard time. The max senstence under the Law is: 
(1) Anybody whomsoever without any rights or illegally:
a. Grow, cultivate, have in stock, possess, keep, or controls narcotics Category I in the form of plants; or
b. Possess, keep in stock, or control narcotics Group 1, other than in the form of plants, shall be punished with an imprisonment of not more than ten years and a fine of not more than IDR. 500,000,000.00 (Five hundred million rupiahs).
(2) If narcotic crime as referred to in clause (1) is preceded by a conspiracy, the imprisonment shall be not less than two years and not more than twelve years. And a fine of not less than IDR.25,000,000. (Twenty-five million rupiahs) and not more than IDR. 75,000,000. (Seventy-five million rupiahs).
(3) If narcotic crime as referred to in clause (1) is committed as an organized crime, the imprisonment shall be not less than three years and not more than fifteen (15) years and a fine of not less than IDR 100,000,000. (One hundred million rupiahs) and not more than IDR 2,500,000,000. (Two billion five hundred million rupiahs).
(4) If narcotic crime as referred to in clause (1) is committed by a corporation, it shall be subject to a fine of not more than IDR. 5,000,000,000. (Five billion rupiahs).

Best advice for you is to steer clear of Indonesia, drugs there make you a walking target for the police.

----------


## ENT

So why are the locals using the stuff and the police not prosecuted for blatant drug abuse?
Point (1) Who then has rights to legally grow etc?
Obviously (1) a. the growers
The rest of the conditions outlined refer to conspiring to sell etc.
So some can and some can't indulge in ganja in Indonesia.

----------


## BKKBanger

> So why are the locals using the stuff and the police not prosecuted for blatant drug abuse?
> Point (1) Who then has rights to legally grow etc?
> Obviously (1) a. the growers
> The rest of the conditions outlined refer to conspiring to sell etc.
> So some can and some can't indulge in ganja in Indonesia.


 
1. They are prosecuted.

2. Police do get prosecuted for it, but you have to be pretty hard up and have no mates as a policemen to be prosecuted for anything.

3. You can legally grow it if you have a permit and come under the exceptions to the Law. Drug production or possession of a Class I drug is illegal UNLESS you come under an exception. There is nothing to stop an individual or comapny applying to the Ministry for a permit to grow cannabis though it is likely to be declined unless it was demonstrably part of a legitimate medicinal venture. 

4. I doubt very much the growers in Aceh have any permit, let alone an ID card or a motorcycle licence. It is therefore an activity that can lead to a conviction under the Law. All it needs is a bloody big bag of drugs in your possession (ask Schorby).

5. No one can indulge in a Class I narcotic in Indonesia unless prescribed by a physician and they have a prescription that allows them to come under the exemptions.


Basically, they should all be arrested and excecuted or imprisoned regardless of whether they are cute Aussie surf chick or a down and out Indo bum. Do drugs in Indo and you are wide open to arrest, extortion and other such stuff.

----------


## aging one

The Immigration officers in Bali have been busy. Ruskies now.

Two Russians Arrested in Indonesia Over Drugs



*Denpasar.*  Two Russians who swallowed hashish capsules face the death penalty  after being arrested for suspected drug smuggling on the Indonesian  resort island of Bali, an official said on Monday.

Yoga teacher  Alexander Simonov, 30, was arrested last Tuesday and art designer Sergei  Chernykh, 43, was held two days later after arriving on a Malaysia  Airlines flight from Kuala Lumpur.

“We were suspicious because  their stomachs were hard. We then detected hashish capsules in their  stomachs after an X-ray scan,” head of customs at Ngurah Rai airport,  Made Wijaya, told reporters.

He added that two “do not know each  other” and are believed to have consumed the hashish in India. Both face  the death penalty if convicted.

Simonov had swallowed 88  capsules weighing 915 grams (32 ounces) while Chernykh had swallowed 359  capsules weighing 695 grams, Wijaya said, adding that the drugs had a  total street value of 966 million rupiah ($105,300).

Indonesia enforces stiff penalties, including life imprisonment and death, for drug trafficking.
_
Agence France-Presse_
_Here is one, they all get a free t shirt though._

----------


## Cujo

> The Immigration officers in Bali have been busy. Ruskies now.
> 
> Two Russians Arrested in Indonesia Over Drugs
> 
> 
> 
> *Denpasar.*  Two Russians who swallowed hashish capsules face the death penalty  after being arrested for suspected drug smuggling on the Indonesian  resort island of Bali, an official said on Monday.
> 
> Yoga teacher  Alexander Simonov, 30, was arrested last Tuesday and art designer Sergei  Chernykh, 43, was held two days later after arriving on a Malaysia  Airlines flight from Kuala Lumpur.
> ...


Why is this in the shappelle corby guilty or not thread?

----------


## aging one

To show the silliness people will go to try and make a little extra cash. The same as Shappelle did.

----------


## BKKBanger

Here you can see two other upstanding members of the international community who are unwitting scapegoats of corrupt Indonesia.

The only evidence against them is that they were each found with a bloody big bag of drugs. No fingerprints or nuthin.

FREE THE BALI TWO TODAY!!!!!

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Here you can see two other upstanding members of the international community who are unwitting scapegoats of corrupt Indonesia.
> 
> The only evidence against them is that they were each found with a bloody big bag of drugs. No fingerprints or nuthin.
> 
> FREE THE BALI TWO TODAY!!!!!


That's rubbish. I'm sure ENT will testify as a fact that Indonesian customs are so corrupt that they planted the drugs in the victim's stomachs without their knowledge.


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## BKKBanger

And took the $1000 that the real smugglers left with the bag because they are really corrupt AND dishonest.

----------


## Necron99

Bugger. They're letting the stupid bitch out!
Home by August...

----------


## Necron99

Premature release. 
Indo officials have confirmed a 5 year reduction in her sentence.

----------


## harrybarracuda

And the taxman will be watching her ATM card usage verrrrrry closely....

----------


## BUGBEAR

Let her come home I say , she has done her time for the crime
BB

----------


## kingwilly

> Premature release. 
> Indo officials have confirmed a 5 year reduction in her sentence.


*Schapelle Corby's jail sentence cut* 


The Indonesian government has confirmed that Australian drug trafficker Schapelle Corby has been *granted a five-year cut to her sentence*.
              Corby was jailed for 20 years in 2004 for attempting to  smuggle 4.1 kilograms of marijuana into Bali in a bodyboard bag. She  appealed to clemency from Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono  more than two years ago.
              A spokesman for the presidential palace confirmed to AAP  that Corby had been given a significant cut and that a letter had been  delivered to her at Kerobokan Jail in Bali.
                                       Advertisement: Story continues below                               
                 Coming home ... Schapelle Corby. 

                "Yes, it has been signed," the spokesman said.
              "It's been approved and  delivered to Kerobokan."
              The 34-year-old has already had two years cut  from her  20-year sentence for good behaviour as part of remissions announced   each year at Christmas and on Indonesia's Independence Day.
              But it  remains unclear when Corby would be eligible for release.
              Some media reports say she has been granted clemency and will return to Australia by August but this has yet to be confirmed.
              Last month a spokesman suggested  President Yudhoyono was  sympathetic to Corby's argument that her mental state was so bad  that  she should be released.
              Shadow attorney-general George Brandis told Fairfax radio  this evening: "The fact is, that people who break Indonesian law are  subject to the Indonesian justice system and that Indonesian justice  system is a terrible ordeal for people who fall into it.
              "At a human level I think most people would be pleased to see a person in [Ms Corby's] position receiving clemency."
              But he also said that Ms Corby's case was a cautionary tale about trying to bring drugs into countries like Indonesia.
              "Her case is a real lesson to anybody who is stupid  enough to try and introduce drugs or contraband into Indonesia or  Malaysia or anywhere else in South East Asia," he said.
*AAP and smh.com.au*

Read more: Schapelle Corby's jail sentence cut

----------


## BKKBanger

I hear that she may be part of a prisoner exchange, swapped for some illiterate youths that crewed on people smuggling boats.

Tge ususl deal is that the transferee serves the entence of the original court and cannot apply for paroel locally. Hence she will spend 10 years locked up in an Aussie jail.

Accounts I have read of prisoners transferred back home from Thai jails is that it is far tougher back home, Perhaps this would apply to movimg from Kerobokan to Aus jail.

----------


## deepee

> Bugger. They're letting the stupid bitch out!
> Home by August...


Reports on Aussie tv tonight say she will be released but retained in Bali "due to her mental state", suspect they may be worried if she was to get back to Oz she is likely to be hot news and would blow on about what really goes on within the goals in Bali.
Having her held in Indonesia also gives the authorities a second chance to nail her good and proper if she was to dabble in some sort of naughty stuff.... Nah, she wouldn't be the type to do anything like that would she.....

----------


## Tom Sawyer

> 


What is it with Aussie women? They're bigger than the blokes most of the time and even in gaol with a few years on rice and fish and they still can't drop the 'fat sheila' look. Oh well.

----------


## kingwilly

She's just big boned.

----------


## ENT

Her excess weight is probably due to medication for bi-polar disorder.

----------


## kingwilly

Didnt take long for this thread to draw you out, looks like you might get a chance to munch Corby after all, Ent.

----------


## ENT

Hmmm    :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

lost for words, how unusual

----------


## ENT

:Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

*                         'It hasn't sunk in yet': Corby wins early release but will need care, says mum                    * 

*Michael Bachelard, Tom Allard and Megan Levy*

     May 23, 2012          Vote
*Corby has 'done enough time'*

         Australians react to a decision to cut five years from  Schapelle Corby's prison term, telling 612ABC Brisbane it is "good  news", "amazing" and that "the sentence was too hard in the first  place".
Autoplay *On*OffVideo feedbackVideo settings 

                               DRUG smuggler Schapelle Corby's plea for clemency to the  Indonesian President has been approved, but  she could remain in a Bali  prison for years to come.
              Foreign Minister Bob Carr last night  confirmed Susilo  Bambang Yudhoyono had granted a five-year cut in the 20-year prison  sentence for Corby, 34, which would mean her  release in 2017. Corby has  also been accumulating remissions, so she may end up serving 11 of 20  years, earning release in 2015.  Parole could bring that date forward  even earlier - and her family intends to apply for it.
              Corby’s mother, Rosleigh, told the *Gold Coast Bulletin* that the news was a huge relief and she hoped to bring her daughter back to Australia as early as August.
                                       Advertisement: Story continues below                               
                 Early release: Corby _Photo: Getty_

                She said Corby was looking forward to a ‘‘cleansing  swim’’ at the beach near her home at Tugun, on the Gold Coast, after her  release.
              "The sand between her toes on the Gold Coast, a lovely  swim on the Gold Coast in the water at Tugun," Mrs Corby told the  newspaper.
              "It’s a relief off our shoulders. Every day we wait.
              "I think it hasn’t sunk in yet. I can’t believe it. It  feels like I want to bawl (but I can’t). We’ve been up before. We just  have to keep calm.
              "I just keep thinking ... July, August. I will be going over in July and I’m going to be bringing her home.
              "She will be staying at our home. She will need care. We will have to see how she’s coping.
              "We will have to get proper medical advice. As long as  she has family that loves her, that are around her and will be patient  (she will be all right)."
              A prison source said Corby looked ''just like her usual self'' after her sister, Mercedes, delivered the news.
              "The Australian government has consistently supported Ms  Corby's application for clemency on humanitarian grounds,'' Senator Carr  said last night.
              Corby has served eight years for smuggling 4.2 kilograms  of cannabis into Indonesia. Her lawyers had asked for a full remission  of her sentence. Clemency is unusual for a drug smuggler and for a  person who has never admitted her guilt.
              Corby had urged Dr Yudhoyono to consider her deteriorating mental condition when she launched her clemency appeal in 2010.
              Dr Yudhoyono's response was relayed in a letter to the governor of Kerobokan prison on Monday.
              Relations between Australia and Indonesia have improved   with a series of high-level visits and recent suggestions by Indonesian  Foreign Minister Marty Natalegawa that a prisoner-exchange program could  be established between Australia and Indonesia.
              Indonesia's Justice Minister has also linked Corby's case  with dozens of its underage citizens in Australian detention for  crewing people-smuggling vessels. Several Indonesian youths have been  released in recent weeks.
              Senator Carr said the cases were unrelated and no deals  had been struck between the two countries to secure Corby's early  release.
              He praised President Yudhoyono for granting Ms Corby five  years' clemency - and  cautioned Australians travelling overseas to pay  heed to local laws.
              Corby's arrest with a bodyboard bag stuffed with   the  cannabis at Denpasar airport on October 8, 2004, strained relations  between Australia and Indonesia and sparked a media frenzy.



Read more: 'It hasn't sunk in yet': Corby wins early release but will need care, says mum

----------


## ENT

With the right help she'll be OK, I just hope she gets through the next few months (or years) calmly.

The shock of hearing of the presidential ruling will affect her one way or another, hopefully she can control her feelings, thoughts and actions about it all.

----------


## crocman

Don't think a foreigner that has been paroled in Indo is allowed to leave the country until the parole period has expired.However any prisoner convicted of drug offences and then released is immediately deported.Schapelle is only up for parole so how is she going home?.

----------


## ENT

No answer to that yet.
It seems that she'll be (if) paroled to an Indo address until final repatriation.
Oz gov. has done a good job so far, hope they keep up the good work.

----------


## harrybarracuda

^ Protecting a drug smuggler is a "good job"?

Yes, that sends a great message, doesn't it?

 :Confused:

----------


## ENT

Sure does, shows that more went on than the Oz gov cares to admit to at present.

----------


## crocman

[quote=ENT;2107676]Sure does, shows that more went on than the Oz gov cares to admit to at present.
Pretty sure that prick Keelty could shed more than a little light.

----------


## RAIN

The brother is guilty and so is she for not opening her mouth

----------


## aging one

Ent will stay up all night fighting you. Never mind the 30 kilo weight gain. Its due to anti depressant drugs you know. He believes she is innocent. Its that simple. 

I believe and know she is guilty. But I am not going to waste my time arguing with him about it. Hopefully we could talk about sport, cars, alcohol or women.  :Smile: 

If she is paroled to Indo, somebody is going to have to come up with some money, because they sure as shit will not let her live with her sister.  Like letting the courier out to go live with the gang.

----------


## ENT

If the drugs didn't fatten her up she sure was eating well in jail, then.   :Smile:

----------


## Latindancer

She's a big Anglo-Saxon cow. Besides, it's probably due to lack of physical activity in jail.
 Had that occurred to you, ENT ?

----------


## aging one

> If the drugs didn't fatten her up she sure was eating well in jail, then.


Mate, as I know from personal experience she does not eat jail food. She is brought two or three meals a day that she likes. While the hell do you think none of them want to leave Kerobokan?  KFC, and McDonalds will do that to you 5-10 times a week. Plus the Indonesian or Balinese food she likes is also delivered in big quantities, thats got to feed some of her friends in the jail as well.

----------


## ENT

Anti-depressants are a well known cause of weight gain, no matter how much exercise you get.
about one in three or four patients on anti-depressants put on weight, depending on how slowed down the drug makes them.
According to Corby she eats moderately, trying to stick to a balanced diet.
as she was a beauty therapist before getting busted she would be weight and figure conscious anyway, so she'd keep up her normal habits if she could, ie, keep fit etc.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> If the drugs didn't fatten her up she sure was eating well in jail, then.
> 
> 
> Mate, as I know from personal experience she does not eat jail food. She is brought two or three meals a day that she likes. While the hell do you think none of them want to leave Kerobokan?  KFC, and McDonalds will do that to you 5-10 times a week. Plus the Indonesian or Balinese food she likes is also delivered in big quantities, thats got to feed some of her friends in the jail as well.


So you think that the prisoners don't want to leave Kerobokan, it's that good in there, eh?

Pull the other leg mate.

----------


## aging one

Ent mate, in all seriousness. When the riots broke out the first thing the authorities thought was get the western prisoners out. The real crazies might use them as bargaining chips. Only one left, and was soon back. They did not want to be transferred to other prisons. Its that simple. If you have some cash or support while you are in jail, but have a life through the corruption of the Indonesian system and the innate love and care of the Balinese people.

For Shappelle and I will say sadly its too long. She knew long ago what she did was wrong. But its not Oz its Indonesia. My problem was very trivial concerned with hers yet I was there long enough to know how it works.

----------


## Mr Lick

*Australia denies deal with Indonesia on Schapelle Corby*

 Schapelle Corby, a former beauty student, asked for a sentence reduction two years ago 

Australia says no deal was done to cut convicted drug trafficker Schapelle Corby's jail term in exchange for releasing Indonesian minors jailed for people-smuggling. 

On Tuesday Corby's 20-year term, which she is serving in a Bali prison, was cut by five years.

Indonesia said the order was signed by the president earlier this month.

Australian Foreign Minister Bob Carr said it was unrelated to the release of three Indonesian youths last week. 

"If there were no Schapelle Corby in a Balinese prison we'd still be releasing minors, kids on fishing boats who'd been collected through people-smuggling," he said.

"We'd be releasing them because it is plainly indecent to have, in Australian adult jails, kids from Indonesia who have been picked up on fishing boats being misused for people-smuggling.

"At no stage has the government sat down with our Indonesian counterparts and said: 'We'll release minors from our jails if you consider a clemency application for Ms Corby.'"

Indonesian Justice Minister Amir Syamsuddin said, however, there was an expectation that Australia would respond to Indonesia's move. 

"It's expected that the Indonesian government's move will get a positive response so that our citizens will also get leniency and be returned to their families," Mr Syamsuddin was quoted by the Australian Associated Press as saying.

The three Indonesians were released from Albany prison in Western Australia on 18 May, because of concerns they could have been minors when arrested. 

More than 20 other similar cases are to be reviewed, the attorney-general's department said last week. 

Corby, 34, was convicted for drug smuggling in 2005 after 4.1kg (9lb) of marijuana was found in her bag at Denpasar airport in Bali in 2004.

The former beauty student says she is innocent. Her lawyer, Iskandar Nawing, said that Corby's mental health had deteriorated while in jail.

----------


## ENT

^^I don't doubt what you say, AO, sorry you had to do a stretch there.

I quite go along with the fact that some prisoners get institutionalised and don't want a transfer to another jail, where they'd have to start at the bottom of the peck order again.
That'd be the only reason for wanting to stay there, IMO.

Jails are all as corrupt as the system they serve, and Kerobokan is pretty famous for its slack control of the screws.
Pay enough and have the right contacts and you can get out for a day, and eat and drink or shag what you like.

I doubt that Corby was able to get out and about as much as the Indo inmates though.
She did get out to a hairdresser some time recently and a hospital stay for a while might have been like a holiday for her, clean sheets and all.

Fact remains though, that 25-35% of people on anti-depressants just put on weight. 
Speed does the opposite.

----------


## ENT

"At no stage has the government sat down with our Indonesian counterparts and said: 'We'll release minors from our jails if you consider a clemency application for Ms Corby.'"

I believe _that_ statement from Carr.

They probably didn't sit down together and sort it out.
They did it by secure line between Canberra and Jakarta.

Politicians never lie, you know.   :mid:

----------


## aging one

> Fact remains though, that 25-35% of people on anti-depressants just put on weight. Speed does the opposite.


Because speed suppresses hunger, but anti depressants make you sleepy. No exercise, plus lots of food equals weight gain. Sad but true. I will agree guilty or not. Lying or not ten years is enough. But for that. No books no talk show no nothing. Then I would agree.

----------


## ENT

No argument from me mate.
I think that when she gets out there's going to be some more to hear about it, though.

If I was innocent and in her position, I know what I'd do once I got out.
We'll see what happens.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by ENT
> 
> Fact remains though, that 25-35% of people on anti-depressants just put on weight. Speed does the opposite.
> 
> 
> Because speed suppresses hunger, but anti depressants make you sleepy. No exercise, plus lots of food equals weight gain. Sad but true. I will agree guilty or not. Lying or not ten years is enough. But for that. No books no talk show no nothing. Then I would agree.


Just a small point. Depression leads to sloth in many cases. And comfort eating. How do you even know she's taking happy tablets?

----------


## ENT

Reported in the media, and according to her sister.

----------


## aging one

thanks for saving me the trouble ENT, plus you posted it. She still has a few years more to do. Perhaps she will perk up at the light at the end of the tunnel. Lets see.

----------


## ENT

_If_ she gets parole, a big _if_, she could be out by August, according to one news report.
I don't know what her mother and other supporters, lawyer etc know about that, but that seems to be their take on things.
The Oz gov may have more cards to play in the game.

Corby's not admitted guilt throughout the whole deal, so even getting a five year cut in her sentence seems unusual.
Sure, it's based on the fact that she's got mental health issues over the whole deal, that's not surprising, especially if a person is innocent and feels unfairly treated.

I've known guys who've done long stretches who were guilty, and they more or less accepted the situation without going clinically nuts.

I know one or two others who still claim innocence after release, and they were mad as meat axes when they got out.
Not in any depressed sort of way, just boiling anger and a desire for revenge under a very calm and deliberate surface.
They were the ones we'd have to watch out for, not as recidivists, like some of the others, but as potential violent offenders.

Revenge is sweet, for some.
They needed a stack of counselling.

----------


## Calgary

I finally figured out what this "Corby" thread is all about, from a couple news reports today.

This is a big deal to you Australians isn't it, considering the size of this thread.

----------


## ENT

Even for non-Ozies.
Indo is the next door neighbour to Oz, so it's a bit like a Mexico-US relationship.

----------


## ENT

SCHAPELLE Corby was happier than her jailers have ever seen her after learning her prison sentence had been slashed by five years.

*And she promised one guard that she would not be angry any more.
*
"She looked so happy, she kept smiling and walking around. Not like normal," the guard told the Herald Sun yesterday.

Corby was all smiles when her sister Mercedes and family members visited to share the news about her successful bid for clemency, although confusion remained about her release date.

Mercedes spent more than an hour with Corby at Bali's Kerobokan Prison during visiting hours. Other visitors confirmed that Corby, who was wearing a black skirt and top, was in good spirits, smiling and laughing during visiting time.

The decision to cut five years from her 20-year sentence came amid suggestions it was a pay-off for Australia showing leniency towards teenage Indonesian people smugglers.
http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/mor...-1226363960500


"And she promised one guard that she would not be angry any more."

This is the kind of anger that I referred to in my post #688, above.

PS
I'm happy for her too.    :Smile:

----------


## ENT

* Great news for Corby* 
*Schapelle Corby may be allowed out on day release later this year even if she is not granted parole.*
It has been revealed that the convicted drug smuggler may be allowed to take part in an Indonesian prison program of "asimilasi", or assimilation, designed to allow well-behaved inmates reintegrate with society.

Under the rules of the program, the prisoner must have had their final legal status determined, and have served at least half of their final sentence.

Corby, who has served almost eight years of her sentence, already qualifies for the program, meaning she could be spending time outside the walls of the notorious Kerobokan jail before the end of the year.

The development comes as doubts continue as to whether she would be granted parole, which she could qualify for by August if granted further sentence remissions.

Parole is very rarely granted to foreigners.
Read more;
Corby may be allowed out on day release

----------


## BKKBanger

She already spends time outside the prison walls and can, for a small gratuity, get to go to Boche nightclub. The lounge is heaving some nights with old lags and their guards having a tipple. 

Prisoner rehabilitation and reintegration is important to prevent reoffending and recidivism. Of course Schorby has to learn that crime does not pay and that keeping her nose clean and living straight is the price to pay to keep out of prison but prisoners also have to be supported. 

To come from a cell block regime where someone else thinks about breakfast, some one tells you to clean your cell, you do not have to find work etc can be difficult. If she is let out on parole in Indo (and I seriously doubt ut as she does not have a visa or work permit) she needs to find an income, accommodation and a straight life. She may be able to get a sub from family in Aus, US$500 per month is a good wack in Indo or just sell her story and time to slavering Schorby groupies.

----------


## harrybarracuda

She's already sold a book, the proceeds of which go to her brother-in-law, so I'm guessing she'll shack up with them if he hasn't spent it.

----------


## ENT

*Looks like Corby will be in Bali for a while, on parole*

The Indonesian corrections department says *Schapelle Corby would not even be eligible to apply for parole until September*, which scuttles the chances that she will be home in August.

Her lawyer, Iskandar Nawang, told reporters he hoped to learn today about his chances of applying for parole on behalf of the Australian.
Mr Nawang said he was also hopeful that Corby would be eligible for Indonesia's new "asimilasi" or assimilation program, which is designed to help well-behaved inmates reintegrate with society.

However, the program relies on Corby having a job outside Kerobokan prison. A spokesman for the prison director general in Jakarta, Akbar Hadibowo, said prisoners participating in the program are taken from the prison to their workplace, and then back to the prison for the night.
*Corby would also need a working permit for Indonesia* - a process run by the notoriously impenetrable Indonesian immigration department.

As for parole, Mr Hadibowo said that to apply for it, a prisoner needed to stay within the Indonesian jurisdiction, "because for the remainder of the sentence, she still needs to be monitored by us".
*"They can't leave the country. Permission to leave the country can be given by a ministry permit, but for a specific reason only, and for a few days, not to spend the remaining sentence overseas."*
He also pointed out that she had not yet paid the fine of Rp100 million (NZ$14,200) imposed by the Denpasar district court when sentencing her.

*Meanwhile, Justice Minister Amir Syamsuddin said that "diplomacy" between Australia and Indonesia was behind the granting of clemency for Corby.**"It's part of diplomacy between two friendly countries," Mr Syamsuddin said.*

*The Australian Foreign Affairs Minister, Bob Carr, has denied Corby's sentence reduction was part of a prisoner swap-style deal between Australia and Indonesia*

But Mr Syamsuddin said many Indonesians in Malaysia and Saudi Arabia had escaped the death penalty after the Indonesian Government had granted clemency for Malaysian fishermen and Saudi nationals.
"It's hoped that the same diplomacy will bear fruit in Australia where hundreds of Indonesians are serving their severe sentences in Australian jails," Mr Syamsuddin said.

----------


## ENT

Schapelle Corby 'worse than a terrorist'

Corby's appeal for clemency was granted by Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono last week, who cut five years from the convicted drug smuggler's 20-year sentence.

The decision means Corby, who was busted in 2004 attempting to smuggle 4.1kg of marijuana into Bali in a bodyboard bag, is set to be released in 2017.

However, Constitutional Court Chief Justice Mahfud MD has called on Dr Yudhoyono to explain the clemency decision, joining a growing chorus of condemnation in Indonesia over the decision.

*"Drug crime is worse than corruption and terrorism," he said.*

"In corruption and terrorism cases, if the perpetrators are sanctioned to death, the case ends with their death. But drugs destroy life. It doesn't only kill the life of one person, but it destroys the life of the next generations."



Barking fwkn mad muzzie!
He reckons that his pet jihadist raghead affiliates cause less damage to life than a weed smoker!
I'll bet he gets a decent cut on the graft that goes on in Indo, the bloody hypocrite paedophile follower!

Mahfud MD is a total wanker.

----------


## kingwilly

> Barking fwkn mad muzzie! He reckons that his pet jihadist raghead affiliates cause less damage to life than a weed smoker! I'll bet he gets a decent cut on the graft that goes on in Indo, the bloody hypocrite paedophile follower!  Mahfud MD is a total wanker.


Meltdown imminent.

----------


## ENT

Best you go see a doctor then.

----------


## BKKBanger

More reports in Indonesian press this week, Bali Times latest edition
*And They Just Keep Coming*

June 02, 2012
*Editorial*
By now, anyone with any germ of an idea in their head about smuggling drugs in or out of Bali really should need that head examined by a medical professional.
It is not possible to be innocent or naive about the terrible dangers of drugs: they fuel crime and take lives, including those of users. Anyone coming into our country is made aware of what will happen if they are caught with drugs: it is clearly spelled out on entry card cards that everyone must fill out prior to arrival that traffickers will be put to death. (Executions in this country are carried out by firing squad.)

And yet they just keep coming, with hard drugs concealed in their luggage or body cavities. Kerobokan Prison is overflowing with more than three times its prisoner capacity, many of them foreigners jailed for trafficking narcotics.
Those foreign inmates have hit world headlines because of their trials and incarceration. It is few among us, for instance, who have not heard of the Australian drug-smuggler Schapelle Corby, who was given a 20-year prison term in 2005 for bringing 4.2 kilograms of marijuana into Bali, although she has just had five years shaved off that term by the president.

So it is all the more incredulous that there is no let-up in the flow of foreigners being arrested in Bali for smuggling drugs in. This week we learned from the police that four British citizens and an Indian national have been arrested in connection with a drug ring. Initially, British woman Lindsay Sandiford was picked up and led police to the others during a surveillance operation. The police, often maligned, are to be congratulated on their work in helping ridding Bali of the blight of drugs.

Bali, in southern tourist parts, is a party island. That gives rise among some to a demand for hard drugs. It should not be so. We can all have a good time without being illegally intoxicated and destroying lives as well as the island’s reputation.

----------


## Luvdared

I'd like to see those vids from the beginning of this thread.
Does anyone have them or know where I can see them?
Thanks

----------


## Luvdared

> "It's hoped that the same diplomacy will bear fruit in Australia where hundreds of Indonesians are serving their severe sentences in Australian jails," Mr Syamsuddin said.


  ARE YOU SERIOUS?
While they are here (the few, not the hundreds) they are:-
 fed better than they have been in all their lives. 
The same goes for their accommodation. 
The same goes for free dental & medical facilities.  
Along with free legal representation. 
Then to cap it off, they are given the equivalent of our dole system for the whole time they're here as a golden handshake.!!!!! Upon their departure.

Have you not seen that interview with the skipper of one of those people smuggling boats claiming that upon his release he will buy another boat? :kma:  Hard done by in Australian MY ARSE

----------


## BKKBanger

I think, in fact I know, that prison is about the deprivation of liberty.

No matter how many medical checks or dole cheques for that matter are handed out, you have taken someone's liberty and kept them in a small room thousands of miles from home and family. 

The message was about releasing Indo crewmen, often illiterate and piss poor teenagers, from long sentences. Strange that this should be equated to a literate and priviliged Aussie who had many more life choices and chose to smuggle a BIG BAG OF DRUGS for an easy life of lounging.

----------


## terry57

> Best you go see a doctor then.



DrMandy will see you next.      :Smile:

----------


## DrAndy

sorry, I am booked up with several rather attractive patients for the forseeable future

----------


## ENT

You sound like Smeg now.

----------


## ENT

Corby in Wonderland
Matt Brown reported this story on Sunday, June 3, 2012 07 :02: 00

ELIZABETH JACKSON: Indonesian politicians, past and present are still agitating against their president's decision to cut five years off Schapelle Corby's 20-year jail term.

And in the coming week, senior public figures say they'll challenge the act of mercy in court.

But in the wake of the president's decision, Schapelle Corby's lawyer is planning to ask for her early release on parole.

It's the latest twist in a saga our Indonesia correspondent, Matt Brown, has found more than a little surreal.

MATT BROWN: Bali's bright yellow sun had dipped below the guard towers, giving way to an inky night. 

I was hoping for enlightenment but we had long since entered the twilight zone.

I sat on the rough asphalt of the car park at Kerobokan, peering up at the prison governor with a growing sense of unease.

Ngurah Wiratna was in the midst of an unusual press conference, flanked by a senior jail official and Schapelle Corby's lawyer. A small pack of Australian and Indonesian journalists crowded around under the dull glow of the flood-lights. 

I held a microphone peering up at the governor, who was seated behind the little table his guards had brought out for the occasion. 

He was laying out the key dates of Ms Corby's incarceration.

He declared that, in light of the Indonesian president's five year cut to her jail term, Schapelle Corby had already served two-thirds of her new sentence, making her eligible to apply for parole.

This was the second major breakthrough in a story that's been slow but impossible to ignore. And it was all written down in black and white, an important element in the twilight zone of Indonesian public life, where government officials have turned non-sequiturs and making it up into an art form.

But then it all began to unravel. 

The governor confidently read from the stamped and signed pages: Schapelle Corby has already served eight years and four months in prison; an impossibility, as she was only arrested seven years and eight months ago. 

As the press conference degenerated into a bizarre numbers game I resorted to counting off the years on my fingers, and I begged the governor to count along. 

But he swiftly declared that his calculations were based on there being 30 days in each month and there was little more he'd say.

And so it was we travelled from the twilight zone and on, into Wonderland.

Correspondents Report - Corby in Wonderland 03/06/2012

And so it goes, until Schapelle Corby is released in 2017.

----------


## ENT

Corby decision may have negative impact
Last updated 08:19 09/06/2012

The two Australians on death row in Indonesia will find it harder to have their death sentences commuted as a political and legal backlash grows against Schapelle Corby's successful appeal for clemency, legal experts say.

Hard-line anti-drugs body Granat has launched a challenge in Jakarta's administrative court against the Indonesian President's decision to cut Corby's sentence by five years to 15 years.

The lawsuit comes after a furious campaign of opposition by judges, ministers and the media against the president's clemency decision. Critics have accused President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono of bowing to Australian political pressure, of ignoring the country's strict drug laws and of being inconsistent, after he said in 2006 he would not grant clemency in drugs cases.

Australian academic Tim Lindsey said *''the amount of political pressure will make SBY think twice about the other people who are asking for clemency, including those on death row'*'.
Schapelle Corby | Corby decision may have negative... | Stuff.co.nz



The Britons recently arrested in Indonesia for smuggling cocaine won't be happy about this news, either.

----------


## terry57

^

I believe Corby has done enough time and should be set free but on the other hand I can see why the cut in her sentence is descending into a shit fight.

Do it for her one must do it for all. At the end of the day she is drug smuggling scum the same as the rest of them.

Oh well, shit happens when drug smugglers get caught.

----------


## BKKBanger

And it is sending the wrong message when seizures in Indonesia are up 200 to 300 per cent over the last three years (varies according to type).

Drugs carry high prices in Indo and there is a growing middle class and money for such things.

Indonesians want something done!!!!!!! Of course not the mass extra judicial slaughter of thousands by the police as Taksin ordered and glorified over.

----------


## ENT

Methamphetamine use is starting to take over as the drug of choice in Indonesia.
Prohibition is not working there either, no matter the threat of death.

Two recent busts involving meth accounted for approximately 700 kilos of the drug.

Jakarta Police have revealed that an estimated 351 kilograms of crystal methamphetamine, locally known as sabu, managed to get through customs at Tanjung Priok port in North Jakarta.

*The police had previously foiled an attempt to distribute 351 kg of meth and 2 kg of ephedrine in Greater Jakarta on May 10.*
351 kg of meth escapes customs | The Jakarta Post


Jakarta Police have uncovered a drug smuggling operation and confiscated 351 kilograms of crystal methamphetamine with an estimated street value of Rp 702 billion ($76.5 million) smuggled in from China. 

The stash of illicit drugs was found inside a van in the parking lot of a shopping complex in North Jakarta, the Jakarta Police chief, Insp. Gen. Untung Rajab, said on Thursday. 
Jakarta Drug Bust Nets 4 Suspects, 351 Kilos of Meth | The Jakarta Globe


*Indonesia
Emerging trends and concerns* 2010.

*Crystalline methamphetamine use continued to increase, and in 2010 it surpassed cannabis in terms of new treatment admissions and arrests.*
The number of reported drug users in Indonesia has increased and is expected to rise further in 2011. The increasing rates of drug use highlight the need for adequate treatment facilities as well as for improved rehabilitation and demand reduction programmes.
Although the number of injecting drug users (IDUs) in the country declined in 2010, the proportion of IDUs infected with HIV remains alarmingly high in Indonesia.
In 2010, there was a notable increase in the number of persons who underwent drug treatment for ATS. *Methamphetamine and ecstasy users accounted for 44% of all persons in treatment during the year.*
There are indications ATS use is expanding among Indonesian women. In 2010, *women accounted for 56% of all persons treated* for ecstasy use compared with less than 10% in 2009. Moreover, 77% of all Indonesian women arrested for drug-related offences in 2010 were arrested for crystalline methamphetamine.
Significant quantities of crystalline *methamphetamine and ecstasy continue to be manufactured domestically in Indonesia.* The continuing high levels of ecstasy manufacture in Indonesia indicate that the country *may be replacing Europe as the primary source* of MDMA in the region.
More;
Indonesia

----------


## Cujo

Wouldn't it be easier just to manufacture it in the country?
All this doesn't make sense.

----------


## BKKBanger

LAck of expertise, lack of equipment, lack of raw materials. Simples.....

The International Anti-Narcotic Conference convenes in Bali on June 11-15, 2012. This prestigious conference is being held in Asia for the first time and I am sure we will see soem high profile busts next week at the airport.

----------


## ENT

> Wouldn't it be easier just to manufacture it in the country?
> All this doesn't make sense.


A lot is made in Indonesia.

From my post ^^^.
"Significant quantities of crystalline methamphetamine and ecstasy continue to be manufactured domestically in Indonesia. The continuing high levels of ecstasy manufacture in Indonesia indicate that the country may be replacing Europe as the primary source of MDMA in the region."

Precursors pseudoephedrine come largely from China and India.

Competition between Indo makers of meth and importers of meth could fuel a "sales war"

But Indo can't compete with cocaine, can't make it, so smugglers have that market to themselves.

----------


## aging one

> Precursors pseudoephedrine come largely from China and India.


Cant even buy actifed here when my kids have a cold. as that stuff is in it. Instead the recommend antibiotics. Talk about not understanding drugs.

----------


## ENT

The morality cops banning cough syrup there?

----------


## aging one

No its just the tablets. Funny as a kid and a teenager I like to take them. What a sleep. Again funny how drugs are. My kids knew they worked as well. I have them sent from the states. No absent days from school for a sneeze or a runny nose for my kids.  :Smile: 




> The morality cops banning cough syrup there?



Yes because they mix it with what ever they can find. Today there is a post of kratom leaves, not happy to chew them as in the past the youth mix with cough syrup and flavoring for a new high.

----------


## Mid

*Australian trafficker's year-end parole hopes dashed*
14/11/2012

 Indonesia has suspended parole applications by  foreign prisoners, an official said Wednesday, crushing the hopes of  Australian drug trafficker Schapelle Corby for repatriation by year-end.


_File  photo of Australian drug trafficker Schapelle Corby inside Kerobokan  prison in Denpasar. Indonesia has suspended parole applications by  foreign prisoners, an official said Wednesday, crushing the hopes of  Corby for repatriation by year-end._ 

Corby, who has been  eligible for parole since September, was depending on a loophole in an  Indonesian immigration law passed last year.

The legislation does not authorise the issuance of visas to foreigners who are on parole, meaning they would likely be deported.

"We  have suspended parole requests by foreign prisoners as the new  immigration law contradicts a current regulation," senior prisons  official Rachmat Priyo Sutardjo told AFP.

Sutardjo explained that  the regulation required convicts on parole -- including foreigners -- to  "mingle with society" in Indonesia.

"But if they have no visa,  they will either be placed in a detention centre or they will be  deported, so they won't be able to follow the regulation," he said.

Sutardjo  said the ministry would try and amend the regulation so it is in line  with the law, a process which would take less than a year.

Corby,  now 35, was convicted in 2005 of smuggling 4.1 kilograms (nine pounds)  of marijuana into Indonesia's holiday island of Bali. She has received  several remissions to her original 20-year sentence.

But without parole, she is not due for release until 2017.

Indonesia enforces stiff penalties for drug trafficking, including life imprisonment and death.

bangkokpost.com

----------


## Fondles

lol, that'll learn er'

----------


## bobo746

F--k the fat bitch leave her there to do the full sentence.

----------


## Latindancer

Let her out ! The only possible "harm" she might have done is take some marijuana into Indonesia. And although it has in rare cases sent people psychologically over the edge, it does a lot of good for some people and is way, WAY less destructive than alcohol.
If adults want to take such a harmless substance which is SEVERAL ORDERS OF MAGNITUDE less harmful than alcohol, let them ! In fact, the worsening alcohol culture which has developed over the past few years is so violent that a new Seventies dope culture would seem to be almost overdue to spring up again now. Non-violent non-cooperation with the current paradigm. Passive aggression against the war pigs. And even against Julia Gillard and Wayne Swan's obsession with a budget surplus which  is severely restricting (or has even ruined) many people financially.....particularly some of society's most vulnerable : those on certain Centrelink pensions; the old and disabled.

I know she can't suddenly fix the Australian economy (which is pretty robust anyway) with her magic wand, but to be currently so STINGY with certain Centrelink payments to these people really disgusts me. And does Centrelink doing battle with them in various tribunals. I have a friend this is currently happening to and I see the effects on his life.
.
.
.

----------


## Mozzbie47

^^^^^ I have personaly seen 3 young people who started out smokeing maijuarna 15 to 20 years ago, the so called harmless weed, they turned in to no good  shit heads and they still are to this day.

----------


## Latindancer

I have personally seen MANY more than 3 people behave in utterly atrocious ways due to alcohol. And more lives ruined in a far worse way than by weed.
One of my old friends is now semi-alcoholic and this is painful to see.

----------


## BUGBEAR

> ^^^^^ I have personaly seen 3 young people who started out smokeing maijuarna 15 to 20 years ago, the so called harmless weed, they turned in to no good  shit heads and they still are to this day.


Them people will always being fuckwits and of no hope , so to blame the weed is piss week ..natural selection them people need to be kulled ..so what I have someked the the shit for over 45 years ,,harden the the fuck up you week as piss wimps 

BB

----------


## terry57

^

Yes I agree.

If one is going to end up as a useless foking tool Pot has fok all to do with it simply because if there was no pot the conts would just hit the piss and be foked up anyway. 

Its like some silly fuk ups cant enjoy a sociable beer because they loose the plot and want to fight every fuker or just turn into a full on cont.

Should we ban alcohol just because some wankers cant handle it but many can handle it and enjoy having a drink. ??

Of course not, so fok off you wankers that cant handle stimulants. 

Go hit a golf ball full on you poor bastards.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## aging one

> stimulants.


but terry its not a stimulant. How many guys have you seen that smoke a joint and want to get up an run around the city. Or how many want to get into a fight.  

I agree with you totally, and will give you a green for a great post. But ganga is not a stimulant. I dont think anyway.

----------


## BUGBEAR

Onya Terry

I am sick of the dicks blaming the pot for their fuckwitness ..them people are no good to nobody and will be a burden on all of society,,

----------


## BUGBEAR

Send her home NOW
She has done her Time..More than anybody would expected for a guilty trafficker ..
enough is enough..

BB

----------


## terry57

> I agree with you totally, and will give you a green for a great post. But ganga is not a stimulant. I don't think anyway.



Well there we have the debate and the debate is void simply because humans react in different way to drugs whether they are smoked, snorted, injected or found at the bottom of a Glass.

Myself for example versus one of my mates.

Give my mate a good joint of top quality hydro mull and the fuker is asleep in 2 seconds flat but my good self is bussing around the joint sorting shit, doing emails, cleaning my house, planning my next trip and generally having a top time.

The last thing I want to do is hunt down a smack dealer and bang a needle in my arm so the debate that pot leads to smack is for people that don't really know the association between humans and different drugs.  

When I say that, there's no way I would want my kids smoking the shit as It really does fuk up an immature mind simply because they don't need it and haven't experienced life. 

At the end of the day the best thing is to be alcohol and drug free but that's me foked as I Do enjoy a beer in moderation so there's theory down the shitter.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Anyway, let the mad Bint free, she's been in the hell hole for long enough.

Foking hell dudes.   :Confused:

----------


## aging one

Same when I get the killer herb back in the states. But here its like the old days mate.

----------


## Latindancer

> Anyway, let the mad Bint free, she's been in the hell hole for long enough.
> 
> Foking hell dudes.


Well summed up

----------


## Mid

*Australia offers guarantee on Corby*
March 10, 2013

 
_Schapelle Corby._ 

                         Australia has offered Indonesia an ‘‘official guarantee’’  that convicted drug smuggler Schapelle Corby will not breach parole if  she is released from jail.

          The Australian consulate in Bali delivered the guarantee to the governor’s office at the notorious Kerobokan Jail on March 8.

          Senator Carr said most Australians would agree Ms Corby had the right to put her case before parole authorities.

          ‘‘We’ve advised Indonesian authorities the Australian  government supports the granting of parole to Ms Corby,’’ he said in a  statement on Sunday.

         ‘‘This letter of guarantee - backed by strict reporting  requirements - is necessary in order for the parole application to  proceed.’’

          Corby was convicted in 2005 for attempting to smuggle four kilograms of marijuana into Bali in a bodyboard bag.

          Her 20-year sentence was slashed by five years when she was  granted clemency by Indonesian President Yudhoyono last May on  humanitarian grounds, after claiming she was suffering from a mental  illness that could endanger her life.

          Senator Carr said the process of granting parole was independent of government.

          Australia would impose several requirements on Corby for her to meet the guarantee.

          These were regular reporting by Corby to the Australian  consulate in Bali, the Indonesian government to hold any passport or  travel documents and assurances on matters such as where she would stay  in the Asian nation.

          The 35-year-old would have to serve the rest of her term, due to finish in January 2017, in Bali if parole was granted.

brisbanetimes.com.au

----------


## Boon Mee

> The 35-year-old would have to serve the rest of her term, due to finish in January 2017, in Bali if parole was granted.


They don't let them serve out their sentence in their home country?

----------


## Wizard of Oz

She is as guilty as. She should rot in an Indonesian cell till her jail time is finished or she has died. It wasn't the first time in Bali for her she had most likely done the run a few times. The whole family deals in drugs. While in jail they have done anything to get her out, claiming she was going mad.... Wonder how long it will take after she is finally freed for the book and movie to come out.

----------


## sabang

> The 35-year-old would have to serve the rest of her term, due to finish in January 2017, in Bali if parole was granted.


poor girl.

----------


## Mid

^

my thoughts also ..................

----------


## Necron99

How can you be at large?
Isn't a crime cause for revoking your visa?

----------


## kingwilly

> How can you be at large?
> Isn't a crime cause for revoking your visa?


Being on parole is technically still serving a sentence, once she's done all her time I imagine she'll be told to leave.

----------


## terry57

There was survey today in Perth regards whether she should be granted parole and held in Bali at her sisters house or remain banged up to serve the rest of her sentence.

Corby has currently served 8.5 years in Bali's notorious shit hole of a penitentiary, that's hard time and not like being in some luxurious jail we have here in Australia.   

Anyway just under half would like to see her do her 17 years.

I'm quite surprised at this considering  Australians are fairly liberal when it comes to people fuking up and our law proves this as if you kill someone you would be very unlucky to pull ten years. 

Anyway, stupid bint wont do that again Will she.

Oh yes, there was a current photo of her in the paper, fuk me dead, she has morphed into a clone of her fat ugly mother and that's a death sentence for sure.

The poor girl has totally fuked her life, all for the crime of being a total fuk up.

Funny thing is, So many Australians have been caught doing the drug smuggling game into Bali since. 

Its no wonder half the world think we are totally fucking stupid and never risen about our convict roots. 

Hard to argue sometimes.

----------


## Norton

> Corby has currently served 8.5 years in Bali's notorious shit hole of a penitentiary, that's hard time and not like being in some luxurious jail we have here in Australia.


Sure jails in Aus more luxurious but her dwelling is better than a good portion of Indonesians. Sorry no sympathy from me.

----------


## terry57

^

I would surmise that someone has payed lots of money for that cell, Jeez Never seen that pic before.

----------


## Norton

Found it here Terry. Granted, a bit crowded with 6 others but still as good as a few hotels I've paid to stay in. :Smile: 

Inside Schapelle Corby&#039;s jail cell hell | thetelegraph.com.au

----------


## jamescollister

What's this idiot Carr [ foreign minister ] on about, Australia will guarantee that she will not breach her parole. How can he guarantee anything, they don't take responsibility for parolees in Australia, never mind in another country. Jim

----------


## terry57

Bloody good considering what some must endure but I still say 8.5 years is a fair price to pay for her crime.

I mean what do people want ?? Seems like they want her to pay with her life for being a stupid fuking trollup.

After all is said is done she did not murder anyone and the Hydro mull would of only ended up in the hands of people that actually enjoy the shit. It wasn't going to the kids EH.

Irrelevant I know, but what the fuk .  

Time to get on with her life I would say.

----------


## terry57

> What's this idiot Carr [ foreign minister ] on about, Australia will guarantee that she will not breach her parole. How can he guarantee anything,



She ain't going anywhere mate, the fat trollup is that well known she would be spotted in Timbuktoo if she lobed there.

Don't worry about it.

----------


## Ozcol

The stupid bint knew what the penalties were when she decided to take the shit into Bali , she should do the time .

----------


## barbaro

> She is as guilty as. She should rot in an Indonesian cell till her jail time is finished or she has died. It wasn't the first time in Bali for her she had most likely done the run a few times.


One thing about drug smugglers.

They often build up a profile of regular or more frequent travel to and from the same place.  I know a guy who swallows marijuana and brings it from Nepal and elsewhere. 

I have wondered that with one person making trips from the same place to the same destination several times - would arouse suspicion or cause monitoring or x-ray.

Of course Bali is, a big tourist destination and a lot off Aussies go there and probably more than once.

As for Corby and her situation, what can I say?

Some people take these risks and get caught.  I have never considered taking such a risk.

----------


## Camel Toe

> I know a guy who swallows marijuana and brings it from Nepal and elsewhere.


Bullshit!  It isn't worth enough to bother.




> Some people take these risks and get caught.


REALLY?

----------


## BobR

> She is as guilty as. She should rot in an Indonesian cell till her jail time is finished or she has died. It wasn't the first time in Bali for her she had most likely done the run a few times. The whole family deals in drugs. While in jail they have done anything to get her out, claiming she was going mad.... Wonder how long it will take after she is finally freed for the book and movie to come out.


The Australian Government chooses strange cases to be concerned about,  I wonder if they would show the same concern if she were male?  It's not exactly like she was a dumb kid caught up in something she did not understand, it's the family trade.

----------


## terry57

The thing is that the Indonesian justice system is corrupt as fuk and corruption is as embedded as it is in Thailand.

Take a walk around the streets of kuta any day or night and there's some shit head trying to hit you up for Ganga. 

Its all a set up, buy the shit and the pigs come a knocking for a nice wedge of tea money. 

This is the reason I recon the Mad Bint Corby has done enough time as she is serving time in a shit hole where the vast number of law enforcers and Judiciary should be locked up with her.

----------


## barbaro

> I know a guy who swallows marijuana and brings it from Nepal and elsewhere.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Bullshit!  It isn't worth enough to bother.


That's what I have always thought.

I think a lot of it is for his personal consumption, but he sells it to people.

Cannot be worth much at all.

(He grows pot also in Asia.)

----------


## sabang

Heck, it's only weed- normally I'd say 8 years porridge is plenty. She should serve the rest of her sentence for being a general pain in the arse, a serial liar, a malingerer, and insulting the people and government of Indonesia. Plus another two years for the Corby accent, in solitary. Kerobokan ain't too bad actually- and she can get weed in there without hiding it in a boogie board.

----------


## DrAndy

> Some people take these risks and get caught. I have never considered taking such a risk.


phew, that is a relief

----------


## kingwilly

yet a couple of days ago....




Australian drug smuggler Schapelle Corby has earned the ire of the chief warden of Bali's Kerobokan Penitentiary, which could derail her chances of getting another remission or parole. 

“I have to be strict from now on,” the chief warden, Gusti Ngurah Wiratna, said on Wednesday as quoted by Antaranews.com. “If she fails to perform her duties, we will not give her any privileges. Don't ask for a remission or parole.”

Wiratna said the 36-year-old Corby failed to attend several mandatory activities, the latest being the ceremony on Wednesday morning to declare Kerobokan Penitentiary a model prison for being free of mobile phones, illegal fees and drugs. 

“Corby was absent for no clear reason,” he said, adding that she also refused to attend a Christmas celebration on Jan. 4, 2013. 

“Whoever the prisoner is, regardless of whether they are one of our own people or a foreigner, if they don't perform their duties and join all activities, we will punish them,” he added. 

Other prisoners who did not attend the ceremony included convicted British drug smuggler Lindsay Sandiford. 

Corby, who was sentenced in 2005 to 20 years in prison for attempting to smuggle 4.2 kilograms of marijuana into Bali, has already received seven years and seven months worth of sentence cuts. 

Sentence cuts in Indonesia are traditionally given to mark Independence Day and on major religious holidays — Christmas for Christian inmates, Idul Fitri for Muslims, Galungan for Hindus and Waisak for Buddhists. The remissions are given based on recommendations from prison officials. 

In addition to a combined 31 months worth of remissions given out during holidays, President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono granted her a five-year reduction in May 2012. 

She is now due to be released in September 2017, earlier if she gets parole. But in November 2012, senior prison official Rachmat Priyo Sutardjo told AFP that the parole has been suspended. Without parole, she is not due for release until September 2017.

“We have suspended parole requests by foreign prisoners as the new immigration law contradicts a current regulation,” senior prisons official Rachmat Priyo Sutardjo told AFP.
Corby's Behavior Angers Bali Prison Warden | The Jakarta Globe

----------


## Latindancer

> The thing is that the Indonesian justice system  is corrupt as fuk and corruption is as embedded as it is in Thailand.
> 
> Take a walk around the streets of kuta any day or night and there's some shit head trying to hit you up for Ganga. 
> 
> Its all a set up, buy the shit and the pigs come a knocking for a nice wedge of tea money. 
> 
> This is the reason I recon the Mad Bint Corby has done enough time as  she is serving time in a shit hole where the vast number of law  enforcers and Judiciary should be locked up with her.




Spot on, Terry. Their hypocrisy reeks.

----------


## Mr Lick

I tend to agree with Sabang. Her choice to behave in a way whilst she is inside that would have given her the opportunity of earlier release. It appears that she has failed to take advantage of all the leniency on offer and to be fair the Indo authorities are doing society a favour by keeping her locked up for as long as possible.

Failing the attitude test when you've already been a naughty girl will only extend ones servitude, an issue which she appears not to have grasped which given her wonderful upbringing is of little surprise really.

----------


## kingwilly

Interesting, says he has me on ignore, yet opens a thread started by me to comment on. 

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## steve down under

> Kerobokan ain't too bad actually- and she can get weed in there without hiding it in a boogie board.


And  how do you know this ? have you spent time in there or just read the books ?

----------


## DrAndy

> Wiratna said the 36-year-old Corby failed to attend several mandatory activities, the latest being the ceremony on Wednesday morning to declare Kerobokan Penitentiary a model prison for being free of mobile phones, illegal fees and drugs.
> 
>  “Corby was absent for no clear reason,


probably had her phone switched off and couldn't be reached whilst she was snorting a line

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
>  Wiratna said the 36-year-old Corby failed to attend several mandatory activities, the latest being the ceremony on Wednesday morning to declare Kerobokan Penitentiary a model prison for being free of mobile phones, illegal fees and drugs.
> 
>  Corby was absent for no clear reason,
> 
> 
> probably had her phone switched off and couldn't be reached whilst she was snorting a line



I recon she is paying some sort of fee to have a cell like that.

----------


## BKKBanger

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> 
> The thing is that the Indonesian justice system is corrupt as fuk and corruption is as embedded as it is in Thailand.
> 
> Take a walk around the streets of kuta any day or night and there's some shit head trying to hit you up for Ganga. 
> 
> Its all a set up, buy the shit and the pigs come a knocking for a nice wedge of tea money. 
> 
> ...


If you are silly enough to buy drugs in Kuta from one of those strange people at the side of the road on Jl Legian you deserve it.

There is a long running police sting in operation, one of them offers you drugs, you buy, you walk a bit, you get nicked, if smart you negotiate your way out or you go to jail. And a joint is worth 7 years......

I asked the head of police intelligence in southern Bai about it. As far as he was concerned it was sweeping the streets of drug fiends, if they did not buy from his man they would buy from someone else. "Entrapment" is not an Indonesian word. 

If you have cash you can surely buy your way out, it is not the sole objective of catching drug fiends but with police salaries around $200 per month they are wide open to it. if you did not buy your way out quickly you would regret it, as more people to buy off. Look upon it as an on the spot fine.

Indonesia under Suharto was a Mafia business designed to funnel money upwards, lettung Suharto wet his beak everywhere. You cannot change that overnight. 

I have a lot of time for this team, keeping southern Bali safe is a very difficult job. If you hear of a gang of terrorists being shot dead in Bali, you know who are behind it, those same nice gentlemen. 

So please don't criticise, just respect that the laws in Indonesia are strict and they will be enforced with rough justice, sometimes very rough.

And if you want a toke in Bali, leave and go to Australia.


PS Judges in Indonesia are scumbags, greedy and half competent. If you want some time off I always say to bribe at Poldar level, don't wait until court.

----------


## BKKBanger

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kingwilly
> ...


What amazes me is that she stays inside at night most of the time. The going rate for living out is around $2000 per month as long as you are back for morning roll call.

Go to Bosi nightclub's lounge bar and it is full of rough looking gentlemen. A number of prisoners plus guards having a night out.

You can get anything and fix anything in Kerobokan with a little cash, the guards and Governor earn buttons.

----------


## aging one

> What amazes me is that she stays inside at night most of the time. The going rate for living out is around $2000 per month as long as you are back for morning roll call.


And who is doing that? It is possible to make life easy, but you cant buy your way out for only 2 grand a month. Especially at night. I do know.

----------


## kingwilly

It's $100 a night/weekend in Jakarta. (At least for politically influential jailees) google the name Gayus if you like. Or google "in jail in jakarta but able to travel to Macau and Bali for weekend visits, including to the tennis where he wore a wig as a disguise as suggested by the chief of police and warden of the jail"

----------


## BKKBanger

Exactly Kingwilly, Gayus was a prime example of what money can get you out of.

He also picked up a passport from a passport office in East Jakarta and flew around the region whilst he was supposed to be locked up.

If you combine low salaries with a lax mentality the guards will do almost anything for you in Kerobokan.

They are building a new prison up in the hills, that will make it a lot more difficult to get a decent meal, drink and time on the dance floor.

----------


## sabang

I'm sure Mercedes and Wayan visit her quite regularly.

----------


## kingwilly

*Corby may have to come clean to get parole
*


Schapelle Corby may need to admit for the first time ever that she is a drug smuggler, and then show remorse for her crime, before she can be granted parole under tough new laws passed in Indonesia.

As Kerobokan's prison governor Ngurah Wiratna met Corby’s lawyer yesterday, he confirmed that she would need to prove to the country's anti-narcotics police, BNN, that she was willing to be a "justice collaborator" in future, but also to admit she was involved in the 2004 drug importation of 4.1kg of cannabis.

The harsh new regulation signed by President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono in November throws a significant new hurdle up for Corby, who is hoping to apply for parole soon so she can serve the rest of her sentence under the care of her sister Mercedes, who lives in Bali.

Corby has always insisted she was the innocent victim of a scam run by Qantas baggage handlers at Sydney airport who put the drug into her boogie board bag without her knowledge.

But the new regulation affects all prisoners serving sentences in Indonesia for drugs, terrorism, transnational crime, corruption and treason. It has thrown into doubt hundreds of thousands of prisoners' applications for remission of their sentences as well as parole.

Corby's lawyer Iskandar Nawing admitted he had not yet spoken about the new provision to Corby's family. Other issues needed to come first, he said, particularly the refusal so far of Indonesia's immigration department to confirm whether his client will be given a visa to allow her to stay in the country during her parole.

Two conflicting immigration regulations have so far prevented any decision on that issue, and Mr Nawing has said he could not file for parole until the issue was clarified.

However, he said the letter signed last week by the Australian government, which has guaranteed Corby's good behaviour was "a blessing from god for me and for my client".

"This guarantee letter, I think, is very important for the parole process. It's not easy for any government to issue this kind of guarantee," he said.

Another letter from Corby's sister Mercedes' Balinese husband Wayan Widyartha guarantees that Corby can live with them after her release and that they will support her financially, emotionally and "oversee and educate (her) to be a responsible citizen".

On the need to admit guilt, Mr Nawing said: "I haven't discussed the new regulations with Corby yet. I will deal with what's at hand first."

The prison governor confirmed yesterday that Corby, like hundreds of thousands of other prisoners on drug offences, would need to admit her guilt.

Asked about Corby's chances of fulfilling the conditions he said: "The regulation is very clear - you have to draw your own conclusion".

President Yudhoyono last year granted Corby a five-year sentence reduction after she appealed to him for clemency, reducing her jail term from 20 years to 15. It is rare in Indonesia for prisoners on drug offences, and those who have not admitted their guilt, to be granted presidential clemency.

With Amilia Rosa, Bali

Read more: Corby may have to come clean to get parole

----------


## BobR

_"Schapelle Corby may need to admit for the first time ever that she is a drug smuggler, and then show remorse for her crime, before she can be granted parole under tough new laws passed in Indonesia."_

That's a tough new law?  The granting of early parole is a privilege and has always worked that way in most countries.

----------


## terry57

If the silly fat bint has an ounce of brain matter left in her stupid head she will grab this opportunity to free her self from that notorious shit hole.

Jeessus, just put your hand up, admit your a nasty drug smuggling piece of scum and get on with your life.

No bloody point to continue the lie and maintain you where set up is there. ?

Just get the fok out of that jail and go live with her sister.

She's very lucky actually as she has Family to support her where as most other shit heads banged up over there have no one.

What about the Pommy grannie that just banged up , she will die in there.

 Friggin asked for it though.

----------


## Necron99

I'm amazed she still makes news. 
Maybe Dylan should write a song about the bitch.

----------


## harrry

My guess is dhe didn't put the stuff in the baq. I think it was her brother's and she thought when they took the bag that she would get away by wiggling her backside.

----------


## DrAndy

> "Entrapment" is not an Indonesian word.


no, it is English

The Bahasa Indonesia word is 



                             "menjerat"

----------


## kingwilly

Yes it is. (I didn't know it, but the missus said it means that).

----------


## kingwilly

> If the silly fat bint has an ounce of brain matter left in her stupid head she will grab this opportunity to free her self from that notorious shit hole.
> 
> Jeessus, just put your hand up, admit your a nasty drug smuggling piece of scum and get on with your life.
> 
> No bloody point to continue the lie and maintain you where set up is there. ?
> 
> Just get the fok out of that jail and go live with her sister.


My guess is she'll do just that and as soon as she manages to leave the country she'll retract the confession and claim it was made under duress.

----------


## kingwilly

Interesting thought, and maybe BobR would know cos he used to be a lawyer, but if she confesses that she was indeed guilty after all, does that open her up to perjury and contempt of court charges?

----------


## Necron99

> Interesting thought, and maybe BobR would know cos he used to be a lawyer, but if she confesses that she was indeed guilty after all, does that open her up to perjury and contempt of court charges?


Defendants cannot be found guilty of perjury in what they say in their defense. Else every convicted person ona not guilty plea would also, by default be guilty of perjury.

----------


## kingwilly

Fair enough, makes sense.

----------


## Wally Dorian Raffles

A T.V series about 'our Schapelle' is in the making.... :facepalm:

Stars fight it out for Corby drama

----------


## kingwilly

Schapelle Corby so low she wanted to die but now, as parole nears, she can't wait to go to the beach
BY CINDY WOCKNER AND KOMANG ERVIANI THE DAILY TELEGRAPH AUGUST 24, 2013 12:00AM


Schapelle Corby IN a prison van on arrival at a court hearing in Denpasar / Pic: AFP Source: AFP


SCHAPELLE Corby was so low three months ago she told a psychiatrist she wanted to die - now she can't wait to go to the beach.

With her freedom now likely within months, the extent of the convicted drug smuggler's desperation inside Kerobokan Jail can be revealed.

A psychiatrist interviewed the former Gold Coast beautician at the request of the jail Governor and her report suggests Corby was a broken woman.

Her push for parole - to allow her to live with her sister's family in Bali - had stalled, caught in red tape, and she was increasingly desperate.

SCHAPELLE VOWS TO BE A CRIME-FREE PAROLEE

SCHAPELLE MUST UNDERTAKE 'MORAL TRAINING'

CORBY'S BIKINI PLAN UPON HER RELEASE

HOW SCHAPELLE WILL LIVE AFTER BALI PAROLE

Cell number 1 of the women's block where Schapelle Corby jailed with another five women at Kerobokan Jail in Bali / Pic: Lukman S. Bintoro

After almost nine years in jail, pleading her innocence, the only reason she didn't kill herself was because of her family, who had steadfastly stood by her.

In March another psychiatrist interviewed Corby and reported that she was suffering a "psychotic type depression" and needed "comprehensive therapy", psychiatric support and group therapy.

Now, with freedom close, Corby, begged her prospective parole officers last week: "Please help me to get parole, I really need it" and broke down in tears as she protested her innocence.

The first thing 36-year-old Corby wants to do when she gets out is go to the beach, walk on the sand and swim in the ocean.

14E4BDB4-0BB3-11E3-8E3E-24F3529673F4
The family compound where Mercedes Corby lives / Pic: Lukman S. Bintoro
The family compound where Mercedes Corby lives / Pic: Lukman S. Bintoro Source: News Limited
GALLERY - THE LIFE OF SCHAPELLE CORBY

Officials have inspected the home of her sister Mercedes and husband Wayan Widyartha in Kuta to ensure it is suitable for her to live when she is released from jail on parole.

Corby's correctional supervisor will be Ni Luh Putu Andiyani. The mother of a 13-year-old boy, Ms Andiyani is one year older than Corby.

She will be responsible for monitoring and mentoring Corby after she is released and for one year after the expiration of her parole.

Ms Andiyani told News Ltd that the first thing Corby asked them during the interview was: "Can I really get parole?" And she said: "Please help me to get parole. I really need it."

"She even asked us, how long the process will run until she gets parole. She asked 'Is it possible within six months, or maybe one year?' We explained to her that we couldn't guarantee how long it will take. We asked her to wait patiently and then she said OK," Ms Andiyani said.

"We asked her about her drugs case. She talked much about her case. She insisted that she was not guilty. She said that she didn't know anything about drugs in her surf board bag ... She was crying while explaining her case."

AC00705E-0BB2-11E3-8E3E-24F3529673F4
Schapelle Corby in front of her cell in 2004 / Pic: Lukman S. Bintoro
Schapelle Corby in front of her cell in 2004 / Pic: Lukman S. Bintoro Source: News Limited
Ms Andiyani said Corby told them she was looking forward to being with her family.

"She just said that she was eager to leave Kerobokan (Jail) and stay at home, enjoy her life in the fresh atmosphere and have a chat with her family."

Ketut Sukiati, who was also at the interview, said Corby had been happy to see them.

Ms Sukiati said Corby told them: "The prison is too crowded and stuffy. Outside, at least I feel free and can enjoy fresh air."

Corby told them she wants to work in Wayan and Mercedes' clothing business, designing swimwear. The business designs and makes children's bikinis for a Bali outlet and overseas markets and also makes children's ballet leotards and other clothes with lycra material.

She will live with Mercedes and her Balinese husband and their three children in Wayan's traditional family compound in central Kuta.

The family lives in one of the group of houses which surround a Hindu temple. Other family members live in the other houses.

After almost nine years in jail, sharing a cell with up to 13 other women and sleeping on the floor so close to her cellmates, it is not known how she will handle freedom - whether she will be able to sleep alone in a bedroom or will need to share with someone.

7B347C72-0B85-11E3-8E3E-24F3529673F4
(Schapelle Corby in 2008 / Pic: AFP
(Schapelle Corby in 2008 / Pic: AFP Source: AFP
How she will handle crowds is another issue that the family is now thinking about. Corby has a deep fear of the media crowding around her and being in Bali, surrounded by Australian tourists, will be a challenge.

The jail Governor, I Gusti Ngurah Wiratna, says that in recent times there has been a huge change in Corby's demeanour. She now works, with 36 other inmates, making wooden fans, for a company which sends the wood into the jail for production.

He said that Corby currently shares a cell with seven other inmates but that the women's block is overcrowded - built for 52 but housing 105 inmates.

And he said that Corby fears leaving the women's block because she fears journalists.

Corby was sentenced to 20 years jail for smuggling four kilograms of marijuana into Indonesia in 2004 but has since had her prison term reduced.

No Cookies | The Courier-Mail

----------


## Bower

Can she get parole whilst proclaiming her innocence in Indonesia ?
I thought parole was part of a rehabilitation process.

----------


## barbaro

Wow....she already has 9 years in. I remember when this story broke. Time flies.

I wonder who here Baha Indonesian is.

And yeah, does she have to admit guilt to be paroled in Indo?

----------


## kingwilly

The fate of convicted Australian drug trafficker Schapelle Leigh Corby remained stuck in the gears of Indonesian bureaucracy on Wednesday as authorities in Bali said the provincial office of the Ministry of Justice and Human Rights had recommended her for parole, but that the national ministry still needed to give its consent.

We have sent the recommendation to the central government and, usually, there would be an answer within 12 days, Made Badra, an official at the provincial office of the ministry, said on Wednesday.

Badra said a hearing on Tuesday had concluded that Corbys parole request be recommended for approval because she had conducted herself well while in prison and had served two-thirds of her jail time.

Deputy Justice and Human Rights Minister Denny Indrayana had appeared to apply the breaks to Corbys parole momentum on Friday, when he said the ministry in Jakarta had not received any documents from the authorities in Bali.

Comments by Badra today indicate that stumbling block should now be out of the way.

The parole recommendation has been sent online via email to the Director General of Corrections, Made said. The hard copy will be sent by express post.
Made said that all the documents should be in the hands of the Justice and Human Rights Ministry by the beginning of next week at the latest.
Denny Indrayana said on Friday that the national ministry would not allow any pressure from the Australian government to influence the decision of whether to grant parole.

Do you think that we can rule over the Australian Supreme Court? Of course not. It goes both ways  they cannot make me or the minister grant parole to Corby, Denny said at his office on Friday. The only consideration is the law.

If the application were granted by Jakarta, Corby would remain in Bali for the term of her parole, living with her sister, Mercedes, until the terms of release were satisfied.

Bali Authorities Say Schapelle Corby Parole Recommendation Sent to Jakarta - The Jakarta Globe

----------


## kingwilly

*Corby's fate in hands of man not afraid to say yes*


Read more: Corby's fate in hands of man not afraid to say yes


The Indonesian government minister who holds Schapelle Corby's fate  in his hands has virtually guaranteed the convicted drug smuggler will  be granted parole when the recommendation hits his desk.
          ''The record of Schapelle Corby is good, and if a good person serves her  sentence well, we automatically have to give her rights,'' Justice and  Human Rights Minister Amir Syamsuddin said  on Thursday.
                               Mr Amir, who is likely to finally sign Corby's parole application within  the next fortnight, has also given some hope to the two Bali Nine drug  smugglers on death row, and revealed that on a trip to Australia earlier  this month he paid a mercy visit to an Indonesian drug smuggler serving  time in an Australian maximum security prison.
                 Parole likely: Schapelle Corby has been in a Bali prison since being convicted of smuggling 4.2kg of marijuana on May, 27 2005. _Photo: Getty Images_

             Speaking of Corby's case, Mr Amir implied that her parole was a done deal.
              Advertisement   
          ''I'll give Schapelle Corby her rights not because of me, but because of the regulation, because of the law,'' he said.
          ''She can receive [parole] as long as there is someone who guarantees  her. I know that the [Australian] embassy has guaranteed her behaviour  and I know there are other parties who have also already given  guarantees.''
                 'The record of Schapelle Corby is good' ... Indonesian Justice and Human Rights Minister Amir Syamsuddin. _Photo: Michael Bachelard_

             However, Mr Amir said letting Corby out of Kerobokan prison would cause  him political pain because anti-drug activists accuse the administration  of President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono of kowtowing to Australian  government pleas for leniency for Australian drug convicts.
          ''But I'm not afraid that I'll be unpopular as long as I implement the law.''
          He also drew a direct link between Corby's expectation of parole and the  belated mercy shown by Australia to under-age Indonesians jailed for  crewing asylum-seeker vessels.
          Corby's parole application was signed off by the Bali corrections office  two weeks ago and is now under consideration by bureaucrats in Jakarta.  They have up to three weeks to double-check she has fulfilled all  criteria before her file is forwarded to Mr Amir for sign-off.
          Mr Amir is the minister who cut a deal in 2011 to help a 14-year-old  Australian boy after he was arrested for buying marijuana in Bali. Mr  Amir made sure the boy went to an immigration detention centre instead  of Kerobokan prison with hard-core adult criminals. But he denied he had  any special affection for Australians, saying the boy's case, too, was  simply in accordance with the law.
          In a bizarre twist to the Corby drama, Mr Amir revealed that he had  recently visited an Australian maximum security prison to comfort an  Indonesian man serving a 20-year jail sentence who felt he had been  treated harshly in comparison to Corby.
          On an official visit to Australia between October 14 and 16 to meet  Immigration  Minister Scott Morrison and Attorney-General George Brandis  for talks on people smuggling, Mr Amir took time out to visit the  Indonesian national Aris Munandar. Aris was caught in 1997 aboard a ship  with 450 kilograms of heroin that he intended to smuggle to Australia.
          But Mr Amir said every time Aris saw on TV that Schapelle Corby had  received clemency or good behaviour remissions at Kerobokan, he felt  ''anger and anxiety''.
          Mr Amir explained to the prisoner that the two justice systems were different.
          ''He would have received the death sentence squared [in Indonesia],'' Mr Amir said.

Read more: Corby's fate in hands of man not afraid to say yes

----------


## terry57

Jesus, just get her out of that shit hole.

She has well and truly payed her time for the crime she committed. 

Let her get on with it.

----------


## Fondles

the cow needs a bullet not early release.

----------


## ENT

Wazamara Feely?

Did she and her clan stuff ya deal up?

----------


## Necron99

*Corby's half-brother to admit drug charges*

SCHAPELLE Corby's half-brother will plead guilty to cocaine possession charges, his lawyer says.
James Soeli Kisina appeared via video link in the Beenleigh Magistrates Court, south of Brisbane, on Tuesday.
His lawyer Tamara Lawton asked for an adjournment until next Tuesday, saying her client would plead guilty.
The 26-year-old was charged with possession of a dangerous drug and obstructing police after being arrested at Waterford, near the southern Brisbane suburb of Logan, on October 26.
Kisina was remanded in custody.
He was with Corby when she was caught attempting to smuggle more than 4kg of marijuana into Bali in a bodyboard bag on October 8, 2004.
Corby was sentenced to 20 years behind bars in 2005, but Indonesian President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono last year granted her clemency on humanitarian grounds and slashed her sentence by five years.
Last month, Corby edged closer to parole after winning crucial approval from the Justice Ministry office in Bali.
The convicted drug smuggler would have to serve her parole in Bali, where she would live with her sister Mercedes and brother-in-law Wayan Widyartha.


Corby's half-brother to admit drug charges | News.com.au

----------


## BKKBanger

> Jesus, just get her out of that shit hole.
> 
> She has well and truly payed her time for the crime she committed. 
> 
> Let her get on with it.


At least you realize that she was caught and sentenced for a crime she committed.

She has not spent enough time in prison yet, a bit longer is needed.

Last thing we need is another waster hanging around Kuta, send her back to Aus.

----------


## Cujo

It was only a bit of weed wasn't it?
legal in many places, why so many want to see her drawn and quartered is beyond me.

----------


## Necron99

^ On the flip side, she is a dumb bint who got caught doing a pathetically stupid caper where the penalties are well known.
There are people all over more deserving of compassion.

----------


## BKKBanger

> It was only a bit of weed wasn't it?
> legal in many places, why so many want to see her drawn and quartered is beyond me.


It was a BIG BAG OF DRUGS that Customs found in her boogey board bag, banged to rights in the middle of an airport. The trial had some irregularities it is true but she was correctly found guilty, after all it was a BIG BAG OF DRUGS that Customs found in luggage she presented for inspection.

The bizarre tale she told at trial of baggage handlers in Aus inserting it was dismissed as it was not properly evidenced, there was no reasonable doubt. Whilst Australians get worked up about Corby as some sort of victim it is just not true, she was caught with a BIG BAG OF DRUGS and was convicted on the presented evidence and sentenced in accordance with the laws of Indonesia.

It may be legal in a few places to possess marijuana and in some other places the police will not prosecute small quantities. However Indonesia is not one of those places and it was not a small quantity (which would still have got her 5 to 7 years), it was a BIG BAG OF DRUGS for resale. It was a business she was in that carries some reward but a lot of risk of imprisonment.

She is serving time in prison and may get parole on condition she stays out of trouble, first hint of reoffending and she goes back to prison.

As to drawing and quartering, that usually follows execution. Execution was one of the options for Corby, she has got away with a medium stint in prison and will probably be paroled to hang out in Kuta.


There is of course the philosophical point as to whether any substance should be legislated against and criminalised and I would accept that tobacco and alcohol are in the strange position of being legal and taxed when they are just as harmful as marijuana. But politicians make the laws and the people in Indonesia want it so, the voters are anti drugs.

----------


## BKKBanger

> ^ There are people all over more deserving of compassion.


There certainly are.

----------


## kingwilly

What was she caught with?

----------


## BKKBanger

A Big Bag Of Drugs

----------


## terry57

> She has not spent enough time in prison yet, a bit longer is needed.




The only thing that pisses me off is that she will make a lot of money selling her story.

As far as keeping her Banged up goes, ya friggin joking ain't Ya.  ????

So you reckon 9 years already served hard time in Bali finest ain't enough. ?

Lucky she has survived it I reckon.  Stupid bint anyway but she's done enough.

----------


## xanax

If it was a fat middle aged bloke nobody would have given a toss and we would never have heard about him, bit of ass and tit and it's a media frenzy. When does her book come out? my life in hell etc etc, actually the prison she is in looks pretty cushy, by Thai standards at least.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by BKKBanger
> 
> 
>  
> She has not spent enough time in prison yet, a bit longer is needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Proceeds of crime act Tez, hopefully it applies and she wont get a cent.

As to her conditions, it looks like she is more comfortable there and has more freedom than she would in an Oz jail.

----------


## Cujo

Fucking hell, it's not like she was a serial killer or mass murderer or dealing in life destroying drugs like heroin and meth.
Yes she broke the law and therefore suffers the consequences but posters suggesting she needs a bullet, for example, or a filthy drug smuggler and should be locked up for good are taking it too far.
Again, it was just a (ok, big bag of) weed.
Generally understood to be relatively harmless, though I would suggest any country that legalizes it can probably expect production to slow down and sales of cookies to rise.
The Dutch are generally considered to be failrly conservative and they've had dope cafes there for a long time.
Even the U.S. is realizing weed isn't the killer it was made out to be in the fifties.
I suppose some here still subscribe to the reefer madness school of thought.

----------


## kingwilly

The Dutch have had a gutful of their dope cafes.

----------


## Cujo

> The Dutch have had a gutful of their dope cafes.


No, they've had a gutful of people from neigbouring countries coming in to stock up.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> The Dutch have had a gutful of their dope cafes.
> 
> 
> No, they've had a gutful of people from neigbouring countries coming in to stock up.



Yeah, it's the drug tourists they have had enough of.

With Corby I think the negative attitude shown by many including myself is entirely due to all the wailing sob stories and endless months and years of tv and magazine innocence stories, all the tearful photos etc...
She is victim of her own PR campaign.

----------


## BKKBanger

> If it was a fat middle aged bloke nobody would have given a toss and we would never have heard about him, bit of ass and tit and it's a media frenzy. When does her book come out? my life in hell etc etc, actually the prison she is in looks pretty cushy, by Thai standards at least.


Yep, have to agree that most people caught at Bali Airport with either a BIG BAG OF DRUGS or a GUT FULL OF DRUGS get scant mention in the press. 

One recent exceptions have been Lindsay Sandford, who was only singled out because she was an old granny and this pricked the interest of Fleet Street. Therefore a fat old woman can get a media frenzy. Of course she was also inexperienced in Bali ways and got the death penalty, despite the posecution only asking for 15 years, and failed at the High Court to win an Appeal. The British Government gives you no help even if you are facing a firing squad so I am sure she will get more coverage.

We don't hear very much now about the others convicted of offences linked to the investigatin of Mrs Sandford, Paul Beale is doing 4 years for a minute amount of hash they found at his house. Julian Ponder is doing 6 years for the 50g of coke found at his place and his partner Rachel got a year for failing to report Julian's drug use, released immediately as she had already been in prison awaiting trial which was lucky as her 6 year old daughter was waiting for her. 

Strikingly they all managed to escape the more serious charges of aiding and abetting Mrs Sandford in smuggling that BIG BAG OF DRUGS, 4kg of Columbian. But then they all lived in Bali and someone knew who to talk to and ...... 

There are 74 foreigners out of 1,800 in the 9 prisons in Bali (for a population of 4 million). About 50% of those prisoners are there for drug convictions. They are building a new facility out of town in Bangli to hold 300-500 drug convicts.

Is Kerobokan cushy? No prison is cushy but with money you can make life tolerable and with a fair bit of money you can do anything in an Indonesia prison like go shopping, overseas holidays, attend major tennis tournaments etc. (Which is what Gayus was caught doing whilst supposedly in prison)

----------


## BKKBanger

> Originally Posted by BKKBanger
> 
> 
>  
> She has not spent enough time in prison yet, a bit longer is needed.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ...


Caught in October 2004 and locked up since, so 9 years is right. She was sentenced to 20 years but has had various lumps knocked off so the expiry of her sentence is September 2016, a mere 12 years. 

She may shortly get parole and be allowed to live in the community, hopefully not near me. She would be allowed to return home in September 2017 as you remain under the supervision of the corrections board until one year after the sentence expires, some 13 years after being caught with a BIG BAG OF DRUGS.

So a 20 year sentence and you reckon she should be let out after 9 years or less????? That would make a mockery of the sentence, she should do a bit more and at least half in prison.

I make no judgement on whether such stiff penalties are appropiate as they are set out in Indonesian law.

----------


## kingwilly

> The only thing that pisses me off is that she will make a lot of money selling her story.


Dunno, if given a choice between a lot of money for a decade plus in prison or my freedom, I think I'd choose freedom over the money.

----------


## BKKBanger

KW, you are right on that one, anything she sees out of it will be a lot less than the worth of the time spent. 

And she need not even sell it, an unathorised biography and TV mini series for Australians to whinge about how awful it all was.....

----------


## Necron99

AN INDONESIAN lawmaker says claims that Australia spied on Indonesia should be taken into account in deciding Schapelle Corby's parole.
As anger continues to grow in Indonesia over the phone tapping allegations, a powerful parliamentary committee says it will summon the Justice and Human Rights Minister in the next two weeks.
"The spying should be used as an additional consideration for the Justice and Human Rights Minister in Corby's parole process," Aziz Syamsuddin told News Ltd.
Mr Syamsuddin is the deputy chair of the House of Representatives Commission 111 on legal affairs. His comments come as the Bali Jail Governor says Corby has been anxiously asking about when her parole will be granted.
'WE SPY ON YOU TOO': GENERAL
"If I am the Minister, I will reject Corby's parole. But I am not the minister. So, we only can give suggestion to him," Mr Syamsuddin said, as Indonesians continued to vent their fury over the claims that the phones of their leaders were tapped by Australian spies.
Mr Syamsuddin said the commission would have a meeting with the Justice Minister in the next two weeks to discuss issues around Corby's parole application.
"Australia spying is harassment toward Indonesia. Indonesia should give a sanction to Australia. The sanction could be taking back our ambassador in Australia to Indonesia or even casting out the Australian ambassador from Indonesia," he said.
The Justice Minister, Amir Syamsuddin, has the final say on Corby's parole, which has now been bogged down in bureaucratic red tape for weeks.
Officials in Bali have given it the green light but Jakarta has the final sign-off. Several issues remain outstanding - an Immigration Department letter giving her permission to live in Indonesia while on parole needs to be secured, along with a new guarantee letter from the Australian Government.
Indonesian officials recently said the Australian Government letter currently on file was not on the correct letterhead.
Another committee member, Eva Kusuma Sundari, who has previously slammed the decision to grant Corby parole, said she did not want to comment further because she had been "bullied" by Corby supporters for her stance.


more...

----------


## BKKBanger

Poor Eva, bullied by Australians indignant that Schorby was locked up for having a BIG BAG OF DRUGS. Makes you wonder why she went into politics...... oh yes, lots of money.

I find Indonesians quite arrogant in officialdom, with no justification. The process is dragged out because of incompetence. 

I flew to Jakarta once with an application for some worthless bit of paper and the 14 documents required as advised by the Department over the phone and on their Website. I found the desk in the office that the person worked at that granted this document. Taped to the desk was a list of 15 documents required.

When queried he said that was the regulation. Presumably as made up by himself.

That this hapless smuggler of a BIG BAG OF DRUGS should be confined longer due to paperwork incompetence and international relations is laughable.

----------


## terry57

> . 
> 
>  TV mini series for Australians to whinge about how awful it all was.....


Not true mate, the vast majority of Australians could not give a flying fuk about her.

She done the crime so suck it up, coming from a loser family done nothing for her cause. 

Many Australians do feel she has done enough time for fuking up and its time for her to start over again.

Keeping her banged up is serving no purpose, she has payed for her crime a thousand times over.    

Bali penitentiary ain't no Australian jail. 9 years there must equal 20 in Australia.

----------


## BKKBanger

> Originally Posted by BKKBanger
> 
> 
> . 
> 
> TV mini series for Australians to whinge about how awful it all was.....
> 
> 
> Not true mate, the vast majority of Australians could not give a flying fuk about her.
> ...


If you were to believ opinion polls here is one reported by the Age in 2010:

_According to the Nielsen poll of 1400 people, 74 per cent believe Corby's sentence is too harsh. Thirty-four per cent want her released now while 40 per cent think she should serve a reduced sentence of between 10 and 15 years._
_Fewer then one in five (18 per cent) want her to serve her full term._
_Corby, a Gold Coast beauty student, was arrested in 2004 amid a media frenzy. Polling at the time indicated most Australians believed her to be innocent. But, as more facts emerged over the years, the sentiment has turned._
_Just one in 10 respondents in the Nielsen poll taken last week believed she was innocent, while 41 per cent said she was guilty and 48 per cent said they did not know._ 
It appears 52% of Australians had an opinon on her case, that is a very high number to work with if you are a TV producer. 
Which angle would you work??? The arrogent drug addict out for a buck or the Gold Coast beauty student innocently duped by a corrupt regime obsessed with punishing Australians........... 

As to paying for her crime etc. she has received a pretty average sentence and will be out on parole in an average time.

And are Australian prisons any "better"? Can you get out for a bit of clubbing, a few drinks and the occassional tennis tournament?

----------


## terry57

> _I_nnocently duped by a corrupt regime obsessed with punishing Australians...........


Typical Journalistic  bull shit right there innit.  The officials are just enforcing there law.

Everybody on the face of the Earth knows how strict the Indo's are on Drug smugglers yet we have a high number of stupid Australians pulling on the system.

I have no problem with there sentencing but at the same time consider 9 years is enough for her. 

Just my opinion though, her problem not mine . 

By the way her Muppet brother that was with her when she was convicted has just been convicted for drugs in Australia.

No hope for that family.

----------


## BKKBanger

> Originally Posted by BKKBanger
> 
> 
>  
> 
> _I_nnocently duped by a corrupt regime obsessed with punishing Australians...........
> 
> 
> Typical Journalistic bull shit right there innit. The officials are just enforcing there law.
> .


Actually that was my own spin for the mini-series.

The script runs something like:

Innocent beautiful virginal beauty queen surfer chick going to perform selfless charity work in poor deprived viallges in Bali has her luggage tampered with by Indonesian gangsters in Sydney airport.

Caught red handed with this BIG BAG OF DRUGS her innocent pleas fall on deaf ears as corrupt and very fat Indonesian officials conspire to punish her in revenge for East Timor and Neighbours.

Poor lass ends up in hell hole, beating off the cockroaches and approaches of violent lesbian inmates whilst increasingly sweaty and grimey. A tastefully filmed but harrowing lesbian rape scene at this point I feel would make the dramatic point quite well.

Perhaps we could then introduce a Governor who likes to stroke a pussy and is quite sinister in ignoring her complaints and whingeing about the food.

Of course she has to go on to earn the respect of the inmates and guards through her selfless nature.

Each appeal falls on callous ears as her righteous pleas are rejected by cruel officials.

Eventually she gets released and takes to a nunnery.




Uhhhm, perhaps the ending needs a bit more work.

----------


## terry57

The end will go like this,

" Corby is released from jail and has now signed a book deal worth 500 K. "   :Confused: 


There is proceeds of crime law in Australia that is designed to stop criminals such as Corby from making money from there crimes.

I wonder how it will play out in her case considering she will be confined to Bali on parole.

Nothing to stop her slinging it all in the bank over there is there ?

----------


## Necron99

I think writing a book proclaiming her innocence while on parole would be a good way to have her parole revoked.
And if she writes that she was guilty, well, no one is gonna publish that.

----------


## barbaro

> I think writing a book proclaiming her innocence while on parole would be a good way to have her parole revoked.
> And if she writes that she was guilty, well, *no one is gonna publish that*.


Translation: few will buy it.

It's an old story now.  Not much "new" to come out unless she wants to detail the very beginning of entering the airport, whether innocent or not, and then a few prison stories.

The prison stories are so, "last year."

----------


## Mid

_7:25pm: We're seeking clarification on the Justice  Minister's statement, which was not clear. He said that 1291 parole  applications have been finished. It appears as though Schapelle Corby  was one of the prisoners granted parole today.

_Schapelle Corby parole verdict handed down

----------


## Mid

*Schapelle Corby gets parole*
Friday Feb 7, 2014      

 
_Schapelle Corby._ 
Photo / AP                      

                 Drug smuggler Schapelle Corby has been granted parole.

 Indonesia's  Justice Minister Amir Syamsuddin said the Australian would get parole  after serving nine years in Bali's Kerobokan Prison for smuggling 4.2  kilograms of cannabis into the country.

 Mr Syamsuddin made the anticipated announcement on Friday afternoon in Jakarta, while Corby awaited the news in Kerobokan.

 But  the head of Kerobokan jail says it's impossible she'll be released on  Friday and she might have to wait until Monday to taste freedom.

 When she is released, Corby, 36, will serve her parole in the Kuta home of her sister Mercedes and her husband Wayan Widyartha.

 The  former Gold Coast beauty student has always maintained her innocence  after being caught with the cannabis in her body board bag at Bali  airport on October 8, 2004.

 She was found guilty on May 27, 2005 and sentenced to 20 years' jail.

nzherald.co.nz

----------


## ENT

> I think writing a book proclaiming her innocence while on parole would be a good way to have her parole revoked.
> And if she writes that she was guilty, well, no one is gonna publish that.


Spot on.

----------


## Looper

Schapelle Corby's parole application has been approved by Indonesia's justice minister.

Amir  Syamsuddin held a press conference in Jakarta where he spoke about the  prisoner applications he has been reviewing, including Corby's.

He  did not specifically mention Corby's case, but following his comments  it was confirmed in a statement that Corby had fulfilled all the terms  for parole as required under Indonesian law.

The former Gold Coast  beauty student was jailed in Bali in 2005 after authorities found 4.1  kilograms of marijuana in her bodyboard bag at Denpasar airport the year  before.

Schapelle Corby's parole decision: Live blog - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)


Oh lord deliver us from the ensuing media circus. I think i will have to disconnect the TV and internet and go and hide in a forest for a month.

----------


## barbaro

> Oh lord deliver us from the ensuing media circus. I think i will have to disconnect the TV and internet and go and hide in a forest for a month.


I am thinking the same. 

Well, she did 9 years and is still on parole.

That's a good amount of time IMO, but I have no opinion on what a just or unjust sentence is.

I assume she will get her shit together and live a normal life.

I do see a (yawn).....book deal coming.

----------


## ENT

*When Schapelle Corby is released as expected this week, she is headed for a job designing bikinis, a new home until 2017 and a big party*.

But first she must run the gauntlet of a sizeable media scrum and an angry local reaction, including a call for the death penalty, before taking her first steps as a free woman since she was jailed nine years ago.

''Corby deserves the death penalty,'' said Ahmad Yani, a member of the minority Islamic United Development Party. ''We lose 50 children to drugs every day.''

More mainstream views were also highly critical.

''Corby's freeing is highly offensive to society's sense of justice,'' ran an editorial in the newspaper Media Indonesia, a view also carried by Metro TV, a major news channel. ''Is not that the same as rewarding an enemy who has killed our children?''

Not aiding these perceptions of special privilege are somewhat overblown reports about how much money ''the ganja queen'' stands to collect from a post-release interview.

No matter the controversy, the freedoms Corby will enjoy on parole will be light years from her time in Kerobokan Prison.* She may not even need to stay in her sister Mercedes' Kuta compound,* where Australia's media contingent is expected to relocate after she walks free.

Almost 10 years after she travelled to Indonesia for her sister's 30th birthday, she will finally get to party in Bali.

A close friend of the Corby family living in Bali says ''most definitely'' there will be a celebration for Corby when she's released.

Dane Kasih, born on the Gold Coast and now living and working in Bali, says Corby deserves a big welcome home party. ''A 'good job for doing your time','' he says.

Under her parole conditions there is *no obligation on her to admit any responsibility for the 4.2 kilograms of marijuana found* in her boogie board bag in October 8, 2004.

In documents signed by Corby in Kerobokan prison last August, the Australian promised to abide by a series of relatively light conditions.

While on parole, she said, she would not use or distribute drugs, she would report at least monthly to the Bali corrections board, and she would ''dress neatly and appropriately for the officials''.

''If I cannot fulfil those requirements, I'm ready to be sent back to prison to undergo the rest of the sentence,'' Corby said in the documents.

Corby told corrections officials she would be productively employed designing bikinis for her brother-in-law Wayan Widyartha's surf shop, according to the chief of Bali's corrections board, Ketut Artha.

The board that will watch for her welfare and behaviour after her release will also make snap inspections of the family compound to make sure it remains suitable, but Corby does not necessarily need to live there.

Under Indonesia's corrections system, Corby must have a home base, which will be the house of her sister Mercedes and brother-in-law

But Mr Ketut told Fairfax Media she was allowed to move from there to anywhere in Bali, so long as she continued to fulfil the other criteria of her parole.

If she wanted to go to another part of Indonesia, she would need permission from the Justice Ministry.

However, she cannot go outside Indonesia until her parole is fully served, which is expected to be on July 25, 2017, _after she has served an extra 12 months for ''guidance''._

Parties, riches and prying eyes - asia - world | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## kingwilly

I reckon she'd be happy with that. What's the bet the media will trigger one of her moron family to blow up?

----------


## kingwilly

Live: Schapelle Corby leaves Kerobokan Prison ahead of release
Updated 14 minutes ago

 Schapelle Corby leaves Kerobokan Prison in Bali

PHOTO: Schapelle Corby leaves Kerobokan Prison (centre, in checked hat) in Bali ahead of her release on parole. (ABC News)
RELATED STORY: Corby parole release hangs on Jakarta paperwork
MAP: Bali
Schapelle Corby has left Bali's Kerobokan Prison ahead of her release on parole today.

There were chaotic scenes as Corby was escorted from the prison to a special police van that is taking her to the Bali prosecutor's office, where she will fill out paperwork to secure her release.

She will then be transferred to the parole office where she will be fingerprinted and have a lengthy discussion about her parole conditions.

Corby is expected to be released this afternoon.

Follow our live blog for live updates and reaction.
Live: Schapelle Corby leaves Kerobokan Prison ahead of release - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## kingwilly

Politicians All Hot and Bothered Over Corbys Release
By Carlos Paath & Markus Junianto Sihaloho on 5:14 pm February 11, 2014.
Category Crime, News, Politics
Tags: drugs, Schapelle Corby
Jakarta. When convicted drug trafficker Schapelle Corby was released on parole from a jail in Bali on Monday, it wasnt just the horde of reporters from her native Australia who went into a frenzy.

In Jakarta, politicians have been fuming at what they consider a travesty of the justice system, and are threatening to make the humdrum issue of a convict qualifying for early release a matter of national scrutiny.

Aboe Bakar Al Habsy, a member of the House of Representatives from the Prosperous Justice Party (PKS), said on Tuesday that legislators could invoke their interpellation right on the issue  the Houses standard trope for demanding an official explanation from the government on an issue of national importance.

Brushing aside criticism that such a move was overkill, Aboe Bakar said that permitting the release of Corby nine years into a 20-year sentence (reduced to just under 13 following several cuts) was a huge mistake on the governments part and sent out the wrong message about Indonesias campaign to crack down on drug offenses.

Well definitely be talking about Corbys parole in House Commission III  which oversees legal affairs  because the government granted it knowing full well that what she did was a very serious crime, he said.

The interpellation issue is one that we still need to discuss further.

Corby was released from Balis Kerobokan Penitentiary on Monday, following her May 2005 conviction for attempting to smuggle 4.2 kilograms of marijuana into the country in October 2004. One of the conditions of her parole is that she will not be allowed to leave Indonesia until August 2017.

Justice Minister Amir Syamsuddin had announced a day earlier that she had qualified for early release, following a string of sentence cuts and based on her behavior while at Kerobokan. He stressed the government had not given her preferrential treatment and that she was part of a batch of more than 1,200 inmates nationwide granted parole.

However, House Deputy Speaker Pramono Anung said the international lobbying in recent years by Australia to get Corby released was plainly visible and undeniable.

We feel that this decision fell far short of the publics sense of justice, he said on Tuesday.

The government has been duplicitous about this.

Syarifuddin Sudding, a House Commission III member from the Peoples Conscience Party (Hanura), proposed that a working committee be established to pursue an inquiry into why Corby had been granted early release.

Well discuss it immediately at an internal meeting of the commission. Weve already talked about it informally, he said, adding that most legislators had expressed disappointment at the special treatment given to Corby.

That purported majority did not include Pieter Zulkiflie, the House Commission III chairman, who said all talk of a working committee or government interpellation was excessive.

They can have their working committee if they want, but I feel its just too much. We have to respect the decision by the [Justice Ministry], and I for one laud their policy, said Pieter, who, like Amir, is a member of the ruling Democratic Party.

Politicians All Hot and Bothered Over Corby&#039;s Release - The Jakarta Globe

----------


## kingwilly

Controversy Over Schapelle Corbys TV Interview Deal
By Agence France-Presse on 6:54 pm February 11, 2014.


Australian beauty therapist Schapelle Corby receives a kiss from her mother after she was found guilty of trying to smuggle 4.1kg (9 lb) of marijuana into Bali in 2004, in a Denpasar court on the Indonesian resort island of Bali, in this file picture taken May 27, 2005. (Reuters Photo)


Seminyak, Bali. Freed drug trafficker Schapelle Corby faced criticism Tuesday that she is cashing in on her crime, as reports she has been offered millions for her first post-jail interview were played down by the Australian network trying to sign her up.

Channel Seven was widely reported to have secured the first interview with the 36-year-old for up to AUS$2 million ($1.8 million) following her release on parole Monday from prison on Indonesias Bali island.

But reporter Mike Willesee said Tuesday that no deal had been finalized, calling reports of the sums involved silly and insisting the money being discussed was considerably lower.

His comments came as controversy builds about whether Corby should be allowed to profit from her more than nine years behind bars, with experts divided on whether Australian law would permit it.

Prime Minister Tony Abbott has previously made clear that Corby should not be allowed to profit while on Tuesday Australian Treasurer Joe Hockey tweeted that it would send all the wrong messages.

Corbys case has been the subject of huge fascination back home ever since her 2004 arrest in Bali, a favourite holiday spot for Australians, with marijuana stashed in her surfing gear.

She fought through a huge media scrum with her face covered on her release Monday before being whisked away to a luxury resort and spa in Balis upmarket Seminyak district.

The first picture of Corby without her face covered since her release was published Tuesday in an Australian magazine, showing her smiling as she drank a beer with her brother.

But which organization has secured the first sit-down chat with the convicted drug smuggler is unclear with Channel Sevens Willesee playing down reports it would be his network.

At this stage we dont have a paid interview, but I can tell you the money theyre talking about is just really silly, the veteran journalist said as he went for a walk outside the luxury resort. The money being discussed is considerably lower. Its way, way lower.

Willesee said that there were a few things up in the air and he did not know when an interview might happen.

It is unclear whether Corby will be able to profit from her criminal notoriety due to the Commonwealth Proceeds of Crime Act.

Her case is seen as complicated as the offense took place in Indonesia and she has not been convicted in Australia, although the act does state that it can sometimes be used to confiscate the proceeds of crime that break foreign laws.

Experts were divided on whether Corby and her family would be able to hang on to the money through clever accounting or whether they would end up losing much of it.

If Corbys smart she wont profit directly from this money, law lecturer Hugh McDermott at Charles Sturt University told The Australian newspaper.

The money will go to her family or a separate trust. Theres millions of dollars to be made here and I imagine theyll structure it in a way to keep it out of the hands of law enforcers.

Hordes of Australian journalists were still staking out the luxury resort Tuesday, scrutinizing every vehicle going in and out, trying to catch a glimpse of Corby and what her next move might be.

Agence France-Presse
Controversy Over Schapelle Corby's TV Interview Deal - The Jakarta Globe

----------


## kingwilly

*Campbell Newman could stop Schapelle Corby being paid for interview 				 			*




 2 hours ago 								February 12, 2014 								4:19PM 
*Kochie lashes out over Corby media deal                 0:40            * 


Play video
 
                                                   On Sunrise, Kochie fired up over a two million  dollar media deal with his own network and Schapelle Corby saying 'why  should we pay a drug dealer' Courtesy: Sunrise, Seven Network                 





AutoplayOnOff







* 				 				INDONESIAN authorities have paid Schapelle Corby an unscheduled visit. 				 				*

 		 		Corbys parole team visited her at the Sentosa Seminyak resort  where she is staying, where they spoke to her, sister Mercedes and  brother-in-law Wayan Widyartha.
The parole team later said Corby  herself had seemed tired during their meeting and they talked mainly to  Mercedes and to Widyartha.
The visit comes as critics voice their  disapproval of Corbys accommodation and reported $2 million interview  deal with the Seven Network.
The governor of Kerobokan Prison, Farid Junaedi, told the _Denpost_ newspaper that Corby would be stupid to do such an interview.
On parole, she is still considered as a prisoner, though shes free and outside, he was quoted as saying.
 	Ive made it clear to the family that if shes willing to be interviewed, that would be stupid of her.
Queensland  Premier Campbell Newman has also warned that his government would seek  to prevent Corby from profiting from her situation.
Newman said he  would be asking his Attorney-General Jarrod Bleijie if payments to  Corby could be stopped under Queenslands proceeds of crime laws.
I  am deeply concerned, in fact I am dismayed, that a convicted drug  criminal has benefited it appears from her criminal activity, Mr  Newman told reporters in Brisbane today.

 
 				 								No payday for Corby ... Queensland Premier Campbell Newman. Picture: Glenn Barnes 						_Source:_ News Limited 				



 Mr Newman said he respected Indonesias justice system and its decision to convict Corby.
I  just think we need to recognise there was a trial in Indonesia, she was  appropriately convicted, she went to jail and now it appears shes  benefiting from this act and I dont think its very satisfactory.
So we will look and see whether that Queensland legislation has any application.
His  comments come after Channel Seven personalities and senior government  figures voiced their opposition to the television networks decision to  pay Corby $2 million to tell her story.
Treasurer Joe Hockey and Seven star David Koch are among those who have expressed their distaste over Corbys possible windfall.
The growing anger comes as details of the convicted drug smugglers parole conditions have emerged.
Corbys parole conditions were laid down and originally signed in August last year.
In  that letter, obtained by News Corp Australia, Corby made a series of  pledges including to not commit any criminal acts, to not use or  distribute any kind of narcotics and to report to the parole authority  every month.
Corby also agreed to receive guidance from the parole team and to dress modestly and neatly for the officers.







 On Tuesday, at the parole office, Corby signed another document, pledging to abide by the parole conditions.
It said: This time, I am serving parole, so I declare that I am able to report and will not commit crime anymore.
If I dont obey to the provision that is obliged, I am ready if my parole is revoked to serving my sentence at the jail.
That statement is made honestly to be used.
Corby signed the document, which had a signature stamp at the bottom.
Taking into account ratings for rival Nines _Schapelle_ telemovie and the _Schapelle: Finally Free_ documentary, Sevens interview gamble may well not pay off.
Industry  insiders suggests Seven would likely charge $100,000 for a 30-second  spot during the interview, double its usual rate, but advertisers may be  wary of waning public interest in the convicted drug smuggler.
Nines _Schapelle_  telemovie averaged an ordinary 1.022 million viewers across Australias  five capital cities on Sunday  only half the whopping 1.974 million  for Sevens_ INXS: Never Tear Us Apart_.

 
 				 								Luxury ... Schapelle Corby is currently staying at the Sentosa Seminyak resort. 						_Source:_ Supplied 				



 Mondays_ Schapelle  Finally Free_ documentary did even worse with  a poor 627,000 viewers nationally, and the repeat of the Schapelle  telemovie attracted just 241,000 straight after._Sunrise_ host David Koch made his feelings clear on _Sunrise_ on Tuesday.
I reckon we should have nothing to do with her as a network, he said on air.
I  totally disagree with paying a convicted drug smuggler $2 million. I  know Indonesia is corrupt and all that sort of stuff, but she is  convicted.
Later he referred again to the controversial payment in a call-out to viewers to enter the shows cash giveaway competition.

 
 				 								Interview controversy ... Sunrise host David Koch says he disagrees with paying a convicted drug smuggler $2 million. 						_Source:_ News Limited 				



 How would you like to win some Mega Cool cash without spending time in an overseas jail?, he said during the segment.Federal Treasurer Joe Hockey congratulated Koch for his stance on Corbys paid interview.
It sends all the wrong messages on drugs for a convicted trafficker to be paid for her story, Mr Hockey said on Twitter.
And  fellow Seven personalities supported Kochs stance, with radio host and  Sunrise regular Jason Morrison tweeting Good on @kochie_online 7  network should not be paying #SchapelleCorby Well done for speaking up.

 
 				 								No deal ... Mercedes Corby has  released a statement denying the family had been paid $2 million for the  interview. Picture: Bradley Hunter 						_Source:_ News Limited 				



 Mercedes Corby released a statement denying the family had been paid $2 million for the interview.
If  Schapelle feels that she wants to tell story to the Australian public,  she will do it with someone she trusts. It was never a matter of going  with the highest bidder, Mercedes said.
This choice was made easier with Channel Nine broadcasting a film based on a book_ Sins of the Father_ which is full of false allegations and which we are taking defamation action against.
Seven  sports reporter Jim Wilson also weighed in on Twitter, criticising  Corbys cloak and dagger exit from jail writing The whole scarf over  the head was ridiculous yesterday, walk out give a statement and then go  and do your sit down tell all, done!
He later defended the  network when his Twitter followers pointed out the extreme secrecy was  to protect his own employers exclusive, describing the bidding war as  the way of the world.
Not talking right and wrong all Im  saying is take your scarf off & give a short statement then do the  tell all, end of story, he replied to one critic.
It is believed  the Seven deal was stitched up in such secrecy, even the networks own  reporters on the ground in Bali were in the dark it, with journalist  Robert Ovadia reportedly as taken aback as the rest of the media pack  when word filtered through.
Seven management would only offer a polite decline on that one when asked to comment on Kochs outburst.

 
 				 								Statement ... Indonesias anti-drugs  movement, Granat, says it deplores the fact that Schapelle Corby has  been released on parole. Picture: Bradley Hunter 						_Source:_ News Limited 				



 In Indonesia, criticism continues about Corbys release and  news that she will make a small fortune from the tell-all media  interview.
And her parole officers have warned that any media  interview conducted without their permission would be a disciplinary  matter. They say that she should have asked them first and co-ordinated  the interview with them.







 The parole authority called Corbys brother-in-law  Wayan Widyartha on Monday night to discuss this and to find out where  Corby was staying, after hearing from the media that she was holed up in  a luxury Seminyak villa with a TV crew.
Indonesias anti-drugs  movement, Granat, says it deplores the fact that Corby has been  released on parole and that it is contrary to the countrys stated  opposition to drugs.
Granat have long campaigned against Corby, at  her original trial and later when the Indonesian President granted her a  five-year clemency.
One former politician, in a Tweet, described  Corby as Queen Corby and questioned what happened behind the scenes in  order for her to be given such generosity.
The former head of  Indonesias Democratic Party, Anas Urbaningrum, who has now been  arrested on corruption charges, tweeted: Queen Corby is ready to get  generosity. What happen behind this thing? Is the queen Corby like a  bid that is almost impossible to be rejected.
Last week a group  of parliamentarians signed a petition to the President, arguing against  Corbys parole, pointing out that the Indonesian Government has long had  a policy of drug eradication.

 
 				 								In Bali ... TV veteran Mike Willesee is preparing to interview Schapelle Corby 						_Source:_ AP 				



 Letting drug traffickers out of jail early was contrary to this policy, the petition said.
Henry  Yosodiningrat, from the Indonesian anti-drugs movement Granat, was  outraged that Corby was staying in a luxury villa  and not the home on  her parole papers  and reportedly doing a paid media interview.
She  has violated the rule as she is not staying at the house where she  should live. I demand the government to revoke her parole, Mr  Yosodiningrat said.
What Corby has done has already hurt  Indonesian people. After release, a drug smuggler lives in a luxury  villa and makes money from exclusive interview with a television  station. It is obviously hurting Indonesian people.
I strongly demand the government to revoke her parole, he said.

 
 				 								Dramatisation ... Krew Boylan as Schapelle Corby in Schapelle. Picture: Supplied 						_Source:_ Supplied 				



 Media buyer Steve Allen estimates Seven would be charging twice the normal rate for its special edition of _Sunday Night_ with  a Schapelle Corby interview  ie at least $100,000 for an advertising  spot  and there would be plenty of companies willing to pay it.
There  would only be a very limited number of companies that would baulk at  advertising (during Schapelle interview), Mr Allen says.
If this (advertising in a show that involved convicted criminals) was an issue no-one would have advertised in Underbelly.
We give a lot of credence to Mike Willesee. If anyone is going to get close to the truth it will be him.
We  think this will produce big ratings. If you were an advertiser trying  to steal a march on your competitors at twice the normal price youd buy  it.
They (potential advertisers) will be looking at ratings.
Media  analyst Nathan Cook also said Seven was unlikely to face an advertiser  backlash, despite public sentiment turning against the Corbys.
I  am sure there would be clients with some sensitivity to going  (advertising) into the show but at the end of the day, even if Seven had  to go ad-free, I am sure they would have paid the money, he said.
They  (Seven) are not paying the money (for the interview) to get immediate  advertising revenue. It is more about kudos, getting commercial share  and being able to cross-promote their shows for the rest of the week.


Campbell Newman could stop Schapelle Corby being paid for interview | News.com.au

----------


## Necron99

They should with all haste make the law applicable to the purchaser as well as the seller.
If it's a crime, both sides are liable.
And there is no issue with jurisdiction, plenty of precedents for that (paedo laws).

If, like they said happened with the book deal it gets given to the brother in law, I bet the next words out of his mouth are "I divorce you I divorce you I divorce you..."

She has already broken parole by not staying in the agreed residence. They should bang her straight back in.


Willisee is a plonk for agreeing to do it. Probably needs the cash.
did I ever tell you he lost 12 million to us when I worked for a bookie? Tried to give us the top end hotel as part payment.....

----------


## kingwilly

> “It sends all the wrong messages on drugs for a convicted trafficker to be paid for her story,” Mr Hockey said on Twitter.


Agreed. 



> They should with all haste make the law applicable to the purchaser as well as the seller.
> If it's a crime, both sides are liable.


Good idea. 





> It is unclear whether Corby will be able to profit from her criminal notoriety due to the Commonwealth Proceeds of Crime Act.
> *
> Her case is seen as complicated as the offense took place in Indonesia* and she has not been convicted in Australia, although the act does state that it “can sometimes be used to confiscate the proceeds of crime that break foreign laws.”


Actually, it took place in Australia as well, she just has not been charged for it here.

----------


## Necron99

Schapelle Corby warned over villa and TV interview "Could violate parole....."


BALI parole board boss Ketut Artha will today contact Schapelle Corby to advise her to move out of the luxury villa where she has been holed up since Monday  and warn her not to go ahead with her planned TV tell-all.
Mr Artha gave no indication of how much longer Corby would be able to stay at the 4 bedroom private villa in Sentosa Seminyak.
There is actually no rule that has been violated by living at the villa. But as Corby has been in the public spotlight we suggest she does not stay at the luxury villa, Mr Artha told News Corp Australia yesterday.

Veteran TV reporter Mike Willesee is ignoring the deputy justice ministers warning to Corby that giving any interview could be in breach of her parole conditions.
He raised the question of public concern and Im confident Schapelle wont do or say anything to cause public concern, he said after emerging from Sentosa at about 9.30am local time.
Shes abiding by all the conditions of her parole and Im sure she will continue to do so.
I think the main thing here is that Schapelles out of jail, shes with her family and she wants a little bit of time to adjust to her new circumstances so everything is OK.
Willesee said he has not yet started interviewing Corby, that he couldnt definitely say whether it would still go ahead, and refused to confirm whether a deal had been signed.
I cant talk about that, he said.
I havent talked to Seven management. I havent talked with the Corbys since this statement (from the deputy justice minister) came out.
I think at the moment she just wants some time to adjust to her new circumstances theyre very different to what she experienced for the last nine years and four months.
He said that the risk of Corby being sent back to jail was very hypothetical.
Dont misinterpret what he said, he said.
Dont put words in the ministers mouth.
Read his statement again. He talked about raising public concern.
He doesnt want to see public concern and I cant see that public concern will be raised.

The visit from Mr Artha comes after Indonesias Deputy Justice Minister warned Corby not to conduct the tell-all interview or face having her parole revoked.
Speaking in Bali late last night, Denny Indrayana said any interview could cause unease in the community which could be a breach of her parole.
He said he was echoing the thoughts of the Justice Minister Amir Syamsuddin, with whom he has discussed the matter, and the minister agreed there should be no interview.
They are the strongest comments yet from the Indonesian Government about a growing domestic controversy over Corbys parole and the fact that she could be ready to conduct a paid television interview while holed up in a luxury Seminyak villa.

Schapelle Corby warned over villa and TV interview as new pictures of convicted drug smuggler emerge | News.com.au

----------


## aging one

^ that is good news. She has broken her word to the Balinese officials and that is pissing them off big time. Starting by not going to where she was registered to go.

----------


## Cujo

> ^ that is good news. She has broken her word to the Balinese officials and that is pissing them off big time. Starting by not going to where she was registered to go.


Be funny as fuck and good job if she found herself back inside for breaching parole conditions.

----------


## Cujo

Bang the stupid disrespectful cow back in and let her do her time.



> Schapelle Corby will not sit interview for 'time being', her family say
> Date
> February 14, 2014 - 9:04PM
> 
> 
> Corby banned from doing TV interview
> Indonesian authorities have threatened to revoke Schapelle Corby's parole and send her back to Kerobokan prison if she goes ahead with a paid television interview.
> 
> Mercedes Corby has agreed that her sister Schapelle will not do a paid TV interview ‘‘for the time being’’, after the Indonesian justice department threatened to put her back in prison if she did.
> ...


Bullshit


> She would leave the Sentosa villas only when the media stop ‘‘hounding her’’.
> 
> ‘‘We don’t know until when she will be there. But how can she go home if media keep chasing her? The other people at the home [Wayan’s home], and the neighbours, it will cause problems if she goes home,’’ Ms Ketut said.
> 
> Inside the villa complex is a Seven Network media team led by senior journalist Mike Willesee, who were invited by the Corby family and who are planning to pay for an exclusive interview with the drug smuggler.
> 
> A camera crew from that team joined the travelling media outside the complex for an hour or more on Friday to film comings and goings.
> 
> Ms Ketut said she knew nothing about that team.
> ...

----------


## Necron99

Feds Raid Channel Seven Offices.

AFP raid will 'find nothing': Willesee


VETERAN Channel Seven journalist Mike Willesee says police will not find a thing about alleged payments to Schapelle Corby because no money has changed hands.
Seven broadcast the federal police raids on its Sydney offices after much speculation about a lucrative deal for Corby for her first interview since her release from a Bali jail.
The AFP said on Tuesday it had "executed a number of search warrants in Sydney in relation to an ongoing Proceeds of Crime Act matter".
New Idea magazine, which is owned by Seven West Media and located in its offices in Eveleigh, is rumoured to be part of any deal with Corby from Seven.
"The first thing I want to say about the Australian Federal Police raid is that it will finally nail the lie of the two million dollar payment that's been repeated and repeated in the Australian media," Mr Willesee told reporters.
Corby is on parole in Bali and there have been threats from Indonesian authorities she could be jailed again if she does a paid, tell-all interview.
"We've positioned ourselves to be the first in line if there is an interview. There is no deal," Willesee said.
"(The raid) will find nothing. They will find no payment because there is no payment.
Seven said the network was co-operating and AFP officers could be there for some time.
Leaving Seven's Martin Place offices in central Sydney, the normally outspoken Sunrise host David Koch had little to say to the waiting media before getting in a taxi.
He has been a vocal critic of Seven's plan to do a deal with Corby.
When asked if the AFP's raids on Seven offices vindicated his stance, Koch replied: "Not at all".

AFP raid will 'find nothing': Willesee | News.com.au

----------


## ENT

So, Corby's not in breach of her probation, then?    :mid:

----------


## kingwilly

Schapelle Corby interview: George Brandis issues please explain to AFP over raids on Seven, says Tony Abbott

Prime Minister Tony Abbott says the Attorney-General has issued a "polite please explain" to the Australian Federal Police (AFP) over its raids on Channel Seven's offices.

This week's raids were part of an investigation into whether convicted drug smuggler Schapelle Corby has been paid for an interview, which would put her in breach of proceeds of crime laws.

The AFP has defended the move, although it has apologised for what it has described as a clerical error in the documentation for the raid.

An AFP document submitted to secure the search warrant mistakenly included a paragraph from a separate and unrelated criminal matter.

Mr Abbott says there does seem to have been some issues with the police action.

"My understanding is that the Attorney-General has issued a polite please explain to the AFP," he said.

"But the actual matter itself was an operational policing matter entirely at arms length from Government and that's as it should be."

The AFP says Tuesday's raids on Seven, and the network's lawyers' premises, were "completely justified" and have yielded new material.

Deputy Commissioner Michael Phelan says the network was very cooperative with AFP requests for information prior to Tuesday's raids.

"That material was handed over but we believed from that that there was more and that's why we went on to do the search warrants," he said.

"We firmly believed at the time that there was more information available and I am confident that when we did the search warrants we found that information that we were after - and indeed there may be more information, I don't know.

"We will see what is tied up in the documents and the material that is locked up in privilege."

The Seven Network says it will call for a judicial review of the AFP's existing search warrants on Monday in the Federal Court.

Seven signs agreement with sister to 'arrange' interview

The Seven Network's Bruce McWilliam says he is grateful the AFP apologised and says interview negotiations with the Corby family are continuing.

"The only signed agreement is an agreement with Mercedes Corby to use her best endeavours to arrange an interview," he said.

*Channel Seven says Ms Corby was paid about $20,000 to help arrange an interview with her sister.*

"Sure, there's an expectation that money might have to be paid," Mr McWilliam said.

"[The proceeds of crime law] doesn't hit at the payer, it hits at the recipient. So we actually don't care whether it goes to the Government or who it goes to.

"Yes, we would like the interview. If we get it for nothing we would be happy with that too."

Deputy Commissioner Phelan says he would be "happy" for Schapelle Corby to be interviewed, but the agency is working hard to ensure she does not financially benefit, either directly or indirectly, from an interview.

The agency says it has seized proceeds of crime worth more than $100 million this year.

Schapelle Corby interview: George Brandis issues please explain to AFP over raids on Seven, says Tony Abbott - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

----------


## Necron99

Schapelle Corby's sister Mercedes is suing the Australian Federal Police amid revelations that officers searched the office of her lawyer in Sydney on the same day as the AFP's botched raid on Seven West Media's headquarters.



_Some Bogan in Bali...._

Lawyers for Bali-based Ms Corby filed the paperwork in the Federal Court in Sydney yesterday.

It means the AFP now faces two legal challenges over last week's operation to uncover evidence of an interview deal Seven West was rumoured to have signed with Schapelle Corby over her Indonesian drug smuggling conviction.

This week Seven West launched its own action against the AFP over the unprecedented raid when more than 30 armed police spent 12 hours searching the company's headquarters and the offices of the Sunday Night program and Pacific Magazines.

Seven West, owner of The West Australian, said it was not connected with or aware of the basis of Mercedes Corby's action but it understood her solicitor was raided on the same day.

The company said the AFP had refused repeated requests to reveal the grounds on which it obtained its search warrants so it was forced to take legal action to find out why.

Both matters are listed before the same judge in the Federal Court today.

Ms Corby's decision to sue comes as Seven West chief Tim Worner ratcheted up criticism of the AFP raids.


More about drug smuggling bogans here........

----------


## kingwilly

Faaark, she's a rough biatch.

----------


## aging one

Her idiot family is going to get her right back in prison. the condition was simple. Come out leave a nice peaceful Balinese life until 2017 and you are done. Fuck up and you go back in. She has fucked up from day one, and now her sister is fucking up more. They really are morons from the get go.

----------


## kingwilly

Yes, they are.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

Now it is wonderful is it not how certain well placed bumps on a female anatomy and a certain bone structure always mean that that person is innocent in the face of the "public"

Now from what I have read she comes from a well known drug smuggling family. She arrives in Bali with a crap load of daddies finest. Then the whole of Aus is aghast that she is locked up? 

Now she has done 9 years, which is about 2 to 3 times more than western jails. In conditions 2 to 3 times as worse. She has gotten out way before she should, due to the aforementioned bumps and bone structure, only to chance her arm at pissing off the buggers who locked her away in the first place? 

Ha let her go for it. I am sure her family will sue and make hay about their poor little sister /daughter and make shitloads more money while she serves the rest of her time in a crap hole.

Every society have families like this. It is bloody unreal that they can make more money in a weekend than most folk do in a lifetime.

----------


## Necron99

> Now it is wonderful is it not how certain well placed bumps on a female anatomy and a certain bone structure always mean that that person is innocent in the face of the "public"
> 
> Now from what I have read she comes from a well known drug smuggling family. She arrives in Bali with a crap load of daddies finest. Then the whole of Aus is aghast that she is locked up? 
> 
> Now she has done 9 years, which is about 2 to 3 times more than western jails. In conditions 2 to 3 times as worse. She has gotten out way before she should, due to the aforementioned bumps and bone structure, only to chance her arm at pissing off the buggers who locked her away in the first place? 
> 
> Ha let her go for it. I am sure her family will sue and make hay about their poor little sister /daughter and make shitloads more money while she serves the rest of her time in a crap hole.
> 
> Every society have families like this. It is bloody unreal that they can make more money in a weekend than most folk do in a lifetime.



If you have cash and outside support (which she did), doing time in that jail would be much more comfortable than any western prison.

----------


## Latindancer



----------


## Necron99

*Schapelle Corby's TV appearance sparks backlash in Indonesia

Greedy Drug Smuggling Family Tempt Fate with Interview By Proxy.....
*


Pressure is building in Indonesia for Schapelle Corby to have her parole revoked after Indonesia's deputy justice minister said she may have been "sneaking around the law" in her appearance on the Seven Network on Sunday.
The Corby family and Seven producers believed they would not be in breach of the Indonesian law if the Sunday Night exclusive did not include an interview with Corby herself.
We have to evaluate it to see if there is a precedent ... and so we have a strong foundation for a decision 

But Nasir Jamil, a member of Komisi III, the parliament's justice and human rights committee, said Mercedes Corby doing the interview was "basically the same thing".

On the respected Metro TV program Morning Talk, justice and human rights deputy minister Denny Indrayana said another guest had made a "very good point" in saying the family had appeared to skirt around the prohibition on the convicted drug smuggler giving an interview.

"They sought permission to do the interview and we said 'no'. Now, if they are doing it through the sister, we'll have to see if that actually breaches her parole conditions," Mr Denny said.

His department would carefully review the Sunday Night program to see if it caused "restlessness" in the community.
He said the restlessness clause in Corby's parole conditions gave the government wide discretion and the "opportunity to review" a parolee's behaviour outside prison.
However, he also cited Corby's right to free speech.
"I can't give a full answer until I've seen the whole thing, but we will see if it's [evading the ruling] or it is her exercising her freedom of speech ... we have to evaluate it to see if there is a precedent ... and so we have a strong foundation for a decision."
Mr Denny said the three things that were of potential concern were the subject of the interview, whether Corby was paid for it, and whether the family had disregarded the clear instructions of the Indonesian government not to do an interview.
On the money issue, both the Corby family and the Seven Network have repeatedly denied that there has been, or would be, any payment for the program.
The subject matter that has caused most distress so far was the declaration by Mercedes that her sister was innocent, and that the marijuana found in the boogie board bag back in 2004 "could have been from Indonesia".
Mr Nasir, a member of the strongly Muslim PKS party, argued that the interview with Mercedes, and the program more broadly, had created the impression that "Indonesian law is for sale, that you can buy it".
"The community can see how the family has tried to sneak around the law. We want the government to be stern and confirm what is actually the criteria of causing restlessness. This is a country based on the rule of law, so we need to be strict and stern," Mr Nasir said.
University of Indonesia Law Professor Hikmahanto Juwana said the interview with Mercedes was designed to "drive opinion back towards Schapelle's innocence".
"Now in Australia it's divided, so it's to build back that old opinion that she's innocent."
The program showed a good deal of footage of Corby taken on the day of her release, and another shot of a sunset beach swim.
The interview with Mercedes rejected the suggestion that her late father and her own family had been involved in marijuana smuggling.
The program also concentrated heavily on Corby's "fragile" mental health.

Read more: Schapelle Corby's TV appearance sparks backlash in Indonesia

----------


## Cujo

I really really hope the cheeky skank gets her parole yanked.

----------


## ENT

Getting horny?

----------


## Latindancer

> This is a country based on the rule of law, so we need to be strict and stern," Mr Nasir said.


 :smiley laughing:  SUUURE it is. What hypocrites they are.

----------


## kingwilly

> I really really hope the cheeky skank gets her parole yanked.


Indeed. Me too.





> On the money issue, both the Corby family and the Seven Network have repeatedly denied that there has been, or would be, any payment for the program.


But they did confirm earlier that Mercedes was paid $20,000 just to try and talk to Corby about doing an interview...

----------


## Necron99

^ There must be some way to pressure these pricks at 7.
Conspiracy, aiding and abetting, something.

----------


## Necron99

*Corby threatened self-harm, says Bali official*

SCHAPELLE Corby threatened to harm herself with a knife when Justice Ministry officials tried to interview her on Monday night, according to an official who was present.

"In front of me she took hold of a knife but she was prevented by her family," said Bali regional corrections office chief Sunar Agus.

Cookies must be enabled. | The Australian

----------


## Necron99

'Probability' that Schapelle Corby's parole will be revoked, says justice minister

Schapelle Corby's return to Kerobokan prison seems increasingly likely as the Indonesian justice minister expresses open irritation with the drug smuggler and her family and says there is now a "probability" that her parole would be "reconsidered".

Justice and Human Rights Minister Amir Syamsuddin told Indonesian newspaper Kompas that if he revoked parole, it would largely be the fault of her family.

If there's no co-operation, the treatment might be a little stronger, and she would be picked up by the police. 

"If it came to that decision ... you would have to lay most of the responsibility on her family, which I believe has shown no concern for [the political pressure] we've had to face in her case," Mr Amir said.

He was the minister who granted Corby's parole last month - even though that was a politically unpopular decision - and he also has the power to revoke it.

Advertisement
Mr Amir has said he is waiting for a recommendation from the Bali Parole board, but told Kompas on Tuesday that the Corby family had tested his patience by participating in the Seven Network's Sunday Night program.

The interview - in which sister Mercedes suggested the drugs in Schapelle's boogie-board bag may have come from Indonesia - has caused political outrage in some circles in Indonesia. It came after the ministry had banned Corby herself from doing any interview, paid or unpaid.

"May I say, I suspect the family did the interview motivated by a calculation of the profits," Mr Amir is quoted saying. "I greatly regret such an attitude, if that's what it is, while we face heavy [political] criticism within the country."



Read more: 'Probability' that Schapelle Corby's parole will be revoked, says justice minister

----------


## Necron99

The suspense is killing me..........


Schapelle Corby parole reviewed as Mercedes apologises for TV interview

*Authorities hold six-hour meeting on Corbys paroleMercedes says sorry for interviewSchapelle stays in toilet for hoursFamily confirms Corby has self-harmedChannel 7 confirms it paid for Corbys villa, security*

MERCEDES Corby has today reiterated her apology to Indonesia over her controversial television interview which now threatens to send her sister back to jail.
Looking stressed and shaky, Ms Corby, spoke briefly to the media outside her family compound in Kuta, telling reporters that the family intended no disrespect.
And her husband Wayan Widyartha said Schapelle was a bit better today but was still on medication for her ongoing stress and mental condition.
From the bottom of my heart I am very sorry to the people of Indonesia if my interview on Australian TV caused unease. I apologise if my words were disrespectful to Indonesia. I did not intend any disrespect, Ms Corby said.
Our family are thankful and grateful that Schapelle is free on parole and we thank the Indonesian Government, she said.
Ms Corby gave a similar statement to News Corp Australia late last night.
She would not take questions from reporters and the stress of the past few weeks was evident.
Her husband, Mr Widyartha, said: Everything is going big and we cant handle it, Mr Widyartha said.
He said the family was very worried that Schapelle could end up back in prison. He said they had waited more than nine years for her freedom.
It is understood that a report, from the Justice and parole authorities in Bali, has now been finalised and will be sent soon to the Justice Minister in Jakarta.
Her repeated apology comes after Indonesian authorities held a marathon six-hour meeting that lasted into the night to discuss whether Schapelle Corbys parole should be revoked  as her sister Mercedes issued an apology to the nations people.
The statement of apology dealt with the same issue that the chiefs of the Bali Justice and Corrections boards were discussing  whether Mercedes Corbys Seven Network interview had caused unease and restlessness in the community.
The meeting also discussed the impact of sending Corby back to jail and whether her fragile mental state meant she could self-harm or attempt suicide as a result.


Drug Dealing Bogan Says......



From the bottom of my heart I am very sorry to the people of Indonesia if my interview on Australian TV caused unease. I apologise if my words were disrespectful to Indonesia. I did not intend any disrespect.
Our family are happy and grateful that Schapelle is free on parole. We thank the Indonesian Government


Translated from the original Boganese...

"We thought we could make some more cash out of our failed drug smuggling operations and milk my fat dumb bogan sister for all she's worth. We seem to have fucked it all up, but what do you expect from Bogans? We just hope the Indos are stupid enough to fall for our act"


Schapelle Corby parole reviewed as Mercedes apologises for TV interview | News.com.au

----------


## kingwilly

> telling reporters that the family intended no disrespect.


Like fuck. 

Hope they jail the slapper again!

----------


## kingwilly

Renae Lawrences bombshell: Schapelle knew she was carrying drugs




CONVICTED drug smuggler Renae Lawrence has delivered a startling confession from inside Balis Kerobokan Prison, saying that former friend Schapelle Corby knew she was carrying drugs into the country.

In a secretly filmed video obtained by Network Ten and played in part on last nights[at]Eyewitness News, Lawrence can be seen talking to a person off camera. [Schapelle] did a good job of keeping her secrets. She let one slip one night, she said.

Lawrence, who spent eight years behind bars with Corby and is[at]still serving[at]her drug smuggling sentence, said she wasnt really sure why Corby had confessed to her.

She said that she knew the marijuana was in the boogie bag, but the person who was supposed to be there at the airport at that time didnt show up for work, or couldnt be there for some strange reason, Im not sure, she said.


She told me and another prisoner that shed done it more than this time. Shed got away with it before. She said shed brought the drugs three times. The first time she didnt know anything until she got to the airport, but the other times she knew.She said shed used [drugs] since she was a teenager.

Lawrence also asserts that Ms Corby consciously acted crazy, she actually said it herself, she played crazy so she would get more sympathy and hopefully time off from [inaudible] the President of Indonesia.

She put on more of an act when someone important came in like the doctor or the jail boss. She wasnt crazy, she just acted like it.

----------


## Sailing into trouble

This lot are really brain dead. They are dealing with a government that has very draconian laws about drugs, they get a huge break and then fluent their arrogance in a child like manner. Like raiding the cookie jar and having crumbs in your mouth and declaring I never took them to your mother.

She deserves what she gets. What does Pee me off is that it will make it harder for anyone else to earn a break.

----------


## Fondles

I dont think anyone dumb enough to smuggle drugs into a country that has big fuck off signs at their airport telling what the repercussions are should be given any kind of break.

Fucking deadshits deserve everything they get.

----------


## wasabi

There must be some locals who grow it, and others who would sell it onto tourists.
Why the need to bring any into the country.

----------


## Fondles

> There must be some locals who grow it, and others who would sell it onto tourists.
> Why the need to bring any into the country.


The local stuff is crap.

----------


## Necron99

*Ahhh Schapelle, the bogan who just keeps on giving..*.

Schapelle Corbys boyfriend arrested in Bali on drug charges

Schapelle Corbys parole will come under tighter scrutiny after her boyfriend was arrested on drugs charges and locked up in a police jail in Bali.
Ben Panangian faces a maximum 12 years in jail after police allege that he was caught with marijuana in a Bali street. A later search of his Kuta home also allegedly found more marijuana in his wardrobe.
This week the 32-year-old was among a group of drug suspects paraded by police in Denpasar, wearing orange suspect overalls and balaclavas on their heads. At the time his face was covered, he was not named and police gave only the initials BPS.
Several different police sources confirmed to News Corporation that the man arrested was Corbys boyfriend.
His arrest is not good news for Corby, who must, as part of her parole conditions, stay away from anything to do with drugs or crime.
TAKING HER TIME: Schapelle Corby picks reading and surfing over getting a job
WHO IS BEN PANANGIAN: Schapelle Corby rekindles relationship after leaving prison
One source said that shortly after the arrest, in Nusa Dua, that locals in the area who witnessed the bust told police the man was Corbys boyfriend.


Schapelle Corby’s boyfriend arrested in Bali on drug charges

----------


## MeMock

Is Schapelle the stupidest girl in the world? I mean seriously - how thick is she?

----------


## Fondles

> Is Schapelle the stupidest girl in the world? I mean seriously - how thick is she?



she is that fucking dumb Iam convinced she is a coon that had an anus bleaching routine that turned into a full body ordeal.

----------


## kingwilly

> Is Schapelle the stupidest girl in the world? I mean seriously - how thick is she?


Same as millions of Aussie bogans

----------


## kingwilly

Schapelle the musical to debut as part of the University of Sydney Union’s Verge Festival.


SCHAPELLE Corby’s infamous story has been made into a musical, with songs including Boogie Board Boogie, I Didn’t Put It In There and I Feel Like a Crab.

The show has been created by University of Sydney students and has its origins in a Facebook joke made by director Sophia Roberts, after she saw the Channel 9 telemovie on Ms Corby.

“My parents said to me ‘Why are you watching this trash?’ I said ‘It’ll be funny’, and it was hilarious and we were joking about it afterwards and I said next there would be Schapelle the musical and I wrote it on my friend’s Facebook wall,” she said.

“I had about five or six people contact me in the next 24 hours and people said ‘You need to do this as it will be funny’ and I got a Facebook group together and it took off from there.”

Ms Roberts wrote the lyrics for most of the songs, which include lines such as, “I was tripping in Bali but just to clarify tripping means a holiday, I wasn’t getting royally high. I went boogie boarding but thought that I should tell you I haven’t seen what’s in the case.”

Ms Roberts said the show was aimed to be funny and not to target Ms Corby.

“It’s called Schapelle the musical because that name will get people through the door, but its about all the hype that was created around one girl. It seems the hype created around it was much more interesting than just the actual story,” she said.



The conditions Ms Corby was kept in were horrendous and she shouldn’t have received a 20 year sentence for smuggling drugs and the musical aimed to capture the circus surrounding her, Ms Roberts said.

“Some attention needed to be paid (to the fact) that the Australian Government didn’t do anything to assist her to serve her sentence here.

“Then there is the band of supporters who attack people on a daily basis and the media filming over there just to get a glimpse of her in jail — it was the whole circus,” she said.

“She has been in and out of the limelight for 10 years so I think it’s absurd that so much attention has been given to her.”

There are 15 people cast in the show, including male actor Sam Farrell who plays Mercedes Corby.

Producer Laura Barendregt said Mr Farrell was not cast in role of Ms Corby’s sister because he is man and it would be funny to see him in a dress.

“We are not going for a cheap laugh, he is a really good melodramatic actor and when he auditioned we thought he was the best fit,” she said.

The Schapelle musical is a part of the Verge Festival — put on by the University of Sydney Union’s — which runs from October 8 to 17 and features over 40 events and works from artists, musicians, comedians and actors.

Festival features include a zombie invasion, surprise Mariachi bands, the space-time disrupting light instalment SPANDA and The Arcade, a shipping container decked out with projectors to play the most interesting games developed by local game designers.

There will also be a sculpture and installation walk on Eastern Avenue, rock, indie and acoustic sounds on the main stages and jazz at sunset featuring the Conservatorium of Music at the newly renovated Courtyard Bar and Restaurant.



SONGS AND LYRICS
● BOOGIE BOARD BOOGIE

So much fun to be had in the sun, we’re going to get heaps maggot on the night, we on our way to Bali

Buy up big in the duty free, get your cheap booze and your cigarettes, because we’re on our way to Bali

(Girls sing) We’re on schoolies but we’re still under age (Boys sing) We’re on toolies cause we’re all over age, we’re going to go see some ping pong shows

●I DIDN’T PUT IT IN THERE

I was tripping in Bali but just to clarify tripping means a holiday, I wasn’t getting royally high

I went boogie boarding but thought that I should tell you I haven’t seen whats in the case

I didn’t put it there, didn’t know what it contained, but since its open now can I not be detained

●BACK IN 20

I shouldn’t be here with drugs a plenty I’ll be back in 20

● I FEEL LIKE A CRAB

I’m free, its just like how I used to be, see the sky, swim in the sea, drink coronas, wear fedoras, suddenly I’m free so much to do, so much to see, you’ll see me now and you’ll agree out on probation, feel like a crustacean, freedom tastes so good

Now all our efforts have been justified, on Facebook all opponents have been vilified, we commented and harassed them until they cried, now Schapelle is free to feel like a crab

OTHER SONG TITLES
● Today’s Special is a Mother’s Broken Heart

● Birthday Blues

● Freedom

● Never Fear, Ron is Here

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/new...-1227076754977

----------


## Necron99

> The conditions Ms Corby was kept in were horrendous and she shouldn’t have received a 20 year sentence for smuggling drugs



Err, yes, she did.





> “She has been in and out of the limelight for 10 years so I think it’s absurd that so much attention has been given to her.”



So you thought you would give her some more...

----------


## pseudolus

Just out of interest, were these aussies stitched up, framed, and sold down the river by the Aussie Government like they did to the completely, totally, undoubtedly innocent Schappelle Corby?

----------


## kingwilly

> completely, totally, undoubtedly innocent Schappelle Corby?


moron.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> completely, totally, undoubtedly innocent Schappelle Corby?
> 
> 
> moron.


Innocent. Click the link and all the leaked government and police documents prove as much not least that when she checked her bags in they were 5kg lighter than when your corrupt drug running baggage handlers and customs slipped their special bag into the mix.

----------


## kingwilly

the thread you are looking for is over here https://teakdoor.com/world-news/30857...ty-or-not.html

----------


## pseudolus

> the thread you are looking for is over here https://teakdoor.com/world-news/30857...ty-or-not.html


Umm no - I asked if these 9 were being fitted up. So you are saying that they are not then?

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> the thread you are looking for is over here https://teakdoor.com/world-news/30857...ty-or-not.html
> 
> 
> Umm no - I asked if these 9 were being fitted up. So you are saying that they are not then?


What do you mean by fitted up, drugs were taped to their bodies and 7 confessed.
No real doubt there, so where was the fit up.

----------


## Black Heart

So.....

Is it a confirmed FACT - that Corby's luggage was 5 lkbs or kilos lighter when weighed at the departure Aussie airport than on her arrive in Bali?

Serious question.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kingwilly
> ...



Apparently the government used a combination of fluoridated water and HAARP mind control rays on them to make them go to the airport with kilos of heroin strapped to their bodies....... 
And Chan and Leb Boy were just innocent tourists.

----------


## Necron99

> So.....
> 
> Is it a confirmed FACT - that Corby's luggage was 5 lkbs or kilos lighter when weighed at the departure Aussie airport than on her arrive in Bali?
> 
> Serious question.



Doesn't matter, she could have moved the dope from carry on to the boogy board after landing

----------


## BaitongBoy

^^Wow...I didn't realize that...

----------


## Black Heart

Interesting article, but true, partially true or false?

Did Corby demand fingerprints on the pot bag that were refused? If her prints were on it she would be in a tight fix. 

But prints were never taken and the bag was handled (by seeming incompetence immigro and coppers).

I don't know what to believe. 

Weighing the evidence - World - www.smh.com.au

----------


## Black Heart

> Originally Posted by Black Heart
> 
> 
> So.....
> 
> Is it a confirmed FACT - that Corby's luggage was 5 lkbs or kilos lighter when weighed at the departure Aussie airport than on her arrive in Bali?
> 
> Serious question.
> 
> ...


Where would she have been able to do that?  Bathroom?  The board is too big.

It's a bag of weed. Covered? Camouflauged?  

And on carry on? That would INSANE. X-ray, searches. Carry on? No way.

----------


## Necron99

> Originally Posted by Necron99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Black Heart
> ...




All quite lax back then...Oz customs focused on drugs coming in, nt going out.

----------


## jamescollister

> Originally Posted by jamescollister
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by pseudolus
> ...


And paid the airfare, hotels as well, fitted up no doubt about it.
Other 2 they worn't white, had to go as well. Fun and games all round, bet they all thought the joke was on them.
Australia where the pranks never end.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by Black Heart
> 
> 
> So.....
> 
> Is it a confirmed FACT - that Corby's luggage was 5 lkbs or kilos lighter when weighed at the departure Aussie airport than on her arrive in Bali?
> 
> Serious question.
> 
> ...


Speculation only.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kingwilly
> ...


Right ho. Question answered. Carry on folks. 

As this has moved though, I wonder if she will ever get back to Australia? I would guess that she will end up in a sting operation where they find 10kg of crack in her fridge or will die in a motorbike accident. Can not see that the Aus Thugs will let her come back alive and not in a box.

----------


## pseudolus

> fluoridated water


Lead by example necron...





> Did Corby demand fingerprints on the pot bag that were refused?


She did, they were denied, then the police burned everything. She also asked for all video surveillance tapes which were "lost" or the specific cameras were "broken" that day. She also asked for the pot to be tested to see where is came from (aus or Indo). Interesting she asked for this as it would have come from Aus from the baggage handlers and the result would have banged her up faster. Request denied even though there was a convention with Aus and Indo that made that a requirement, that it must happen. Loads and loads of things that the Aus government denied her, left her to rot to save their blushes, and then got ABC to launch a hate campaign against her all through the trial, and whip it up every appeal. A lot of lies with retractions being shown on TV at 4 in the morning. 




> Where would she have been able to do that? Bathroom? The board is too big.
> 
> It's a bag of weed. Covered? Camouflauged? 
> 
> And on carry on? That would INSANE. X-ray, searches. Carry on? No way.


Indeed. Massive bag of weed and how much space is their between immigration and back reclaim? Not much. Necron being a fool as usual. 





> All quite lax back then...Oz customs focused on drugs coming in, nt going out.


This is about Indo customs not Oz. Oz customs were making a packet from their drug running business. A simple google search shows that this is a regular event. They even catch them sometimes

Media Release: Customs officer arrested over drug importations - Australian Federal Police

guess he did not pay his money up the line or something.

----------


## kingwilly

SCHAPELLE Corbys family has been awarded almost $1 million in damages from a defamation case.

The damages were awarded after the book Sins of the Father by Eamonn Duff claimed Schapelles father Mick Corby ran a drug syndicate that his daughter Mercedes Corby, son Michael Corby and wife Rosleigh Rose had been a part of.

Mercedes was awarded $175,000, Michael $150,000 and Rosleigh $190,000 in separate the separate defamation cases.

Publisher Allen & Unwin also paid close to $400,000 in legal costs.

In the book Duff had alleged Mick Corby regularly bought marijuana from a drug syndicate, and that Queensland police had received a tip two weeks prior to Schapelle being arrested that Mick would be smuggling drugs into Bali.

Schapelle Corby was convicted of drug smuggling marijuana in Bali in 2004, and received 20 years in jail.

She was released on parole in February 2014 but so far must remain in Bali, according to Indonesian law.

Massive payout for Schapelle?s family

----------


## kingwilly

SCHAPELLE Corby has just six months of her drug trafficking sentence left to serve.

On May 27 next year she will officially visit her parole officers for the last time, sign off, say good bye and be deported out of Indonesia, her home for the past 12 years.

This week Corby was spotted swimming and snorkelling on a Kuta beach as she serves out her remaining few months in Bali. Locals say that brother Michael Corby comes too and her sometime local boyfriend Ben Panangian.


Officials from the Parole Board, which currently monitors her, and Indonesian Immigration have told News Corporation that within the next few months they will organise meetings to iron out the details of her release from parole.

The Parole Board has confirmed the release date is May 27.

The difficulty is that it has never been done before. Corby is the first foreigner in Bali and only the second in Indonesia to be granted parole. What seems certain is that once her sentence officially expires, on May 27, she will be deported from Indonesia and likely banned from re-entering for a period.

The Bali Parole Board chief, Titiek Sudaryatmi, said she would co-ordinate soon with Immigration and with the Australian Consulate about the process. Ms Sudaryatmi has just taken up the role and has yet to meet the parole authoritys most famous parolee.

The previous chief, Ketut Artha, who was at the boards helm when Corby was controversially released on parole in February 2014, and who supervised her during the early days, died a few months ago after a long illness.

And the Ngurah rai Immigration chief, Ari Budijanto, says it is likely that as soon as Corbys parole ends, she will be taken into Immigration custody.

While the details are yet to be arranged it seems likely that Corby would sign her last parole attendance on May 27 and then be taken by Immigration officers to the airport to leave the country.

This is the usual process for any foreigner released from jail at the expiration of their sentence.

Corby was granted parole in February 2014 but under Indonesian regulations for parolees, she was forced to serve an extra year of her sentence, under supervision in Bali.

Originally sentenced to 20 years in jail for importing more than 4kg of marijuana into Bali from Australia, the sentence was eventually reduced, under judicial review, to 15 years.

With remissions she became eligible for parole after serving two-thirds of her sentence but because it had never been done before it took months of negotiations before the parole was granted.

One of the most important considerations was that she had an Indonesian sponsor  her sister Mercedes former husband Wayan Widyartha.

This has proved a roadblock for other Australians seeking parole.

Bali Nine heroin courier Renae Lawrence, sentenced to 20 years, has twice applied for parole and been denied. Authorities say she does not have the necessary Indonesian sponsor.

Released from prison amid chaotic scenes, Corby controversially went to a Seminyak villa where she was to have done an interview with Channel 7.

But furious members of the Indonesian Government, under than President Susilo Bambang Yudhoyono, intervened and warned that if she did any media interviews she would be thrown back into jail. The interview never happened.

Since then Corby has kept a low profile. She swims at the beach and lives in Bali with her brother Michael Corby. Mum Ros visits regularly.

As required, she reports into to her parole officers once a month, normally for five or 10 minutes. Each month they remind her of parole obligations, to stay away from drugs and not commit any crimes.

Sister Mercedes, who lived in Bali at the time of parole being granted, has since moved to the Gold Coast where she has opened a bar with former pro-surfer Trudy Todd.

Recently Mercedes said the family was not 100 per cent sure when her sister was returning but said she talked with her every day and she was doing well.

Mercedes said she did not talk with Schapelle about what she would do when she returns next year.

She will come and sit here and drink beer probably, Mercedes said.

Schapelle Corby finally gets a date to leave Bali

----------


## blue

> Locals say that brother Michael Corby comes too and her sometime local boyfriend Ben Panangian.


Her local boyfriend too ... Australia is lucky to get such high class immigrants

----------


## Iceman123

> Bali Nine heroin courier Renae Lawrence, sentenced to 20 years, has twice applied for parole and been denied. Authorities say she does not have the necessary Indonesian sponsor.


Can you help her KW? She seems like a nice lass.
 :Smile:

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> Bali Nine heroin courier Renae Lawrence, sentenced to 20 years, has twice applied for parole and been denied. Authorities say she does not have the necessary Indonesian sponsor.
> 
> 
> Can you help her KW? She seems like a nice lass.




perhaps not.

----------


## kingwilly

mind you, Schapelle has stacked it on a little too.

----------


## lom

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> Locals say that brother Michael Corby comes too and her sometime local boyfriend Ben Panangian.
> 
> 
> Her local boyfriend too ... Australia is lucky to get such high class immigrants


Australia has shown before that it can handle such folks.
Wonder if they will travel by boat as in the past.

----------


## Seekingasylum

> mind you, Schapelle has stacked it on a little too.


There really should be a law against such obscenity.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> 
> mind you, Schapelle has stacked it on a little too. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There really should be a law against such obscenity.


Definitely one for the forum hippo hunters.

----------


## brisie

Bali is Pattaya in reverse all the fat fuggly sheilas have troubles getting dick in Oz have to go there and pay the young balinese to get a stiffy.

----------


## Latindancer

What's that dark mark on her gut ? Can't be an appendectomy scar, unless it's recent.....must be a tattoo.

Aargh !

----------


## kingwilly

Disgusting that you looked that closely.

----------


## Latindancer

Harpoon scar ?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

^We have a winner!

----------


## Gazza

> Harpoon scar ?


Mark left by a barge pole maybe?




> Definitely one for the forum hippo hunters.


Btw, where is Withers these days?
 :Smile:

----------


## jamescollister

They should arrest her when she gets back to OZ, or is it now OK to have drugs as long as you say it's for export only.

Whole new industry for Australia, legal to grow, transport, if not for local consumption.

----------


## bobo746

*Schapelle Corby’s mum worries how she’ll cope after her return to Australia*

*SCHAPELLE Corby’s mother, Rosleigh  Rose, is worried about how the convicted drug smuggler will adjust to  life back in Australia when she finally returns home more than a decade  after her arrest.*

The 39-year-old is expected to be  deported from Bali on the weekend after her parole ends for smuggling  4.1kg of cannabis in a boogie board in 2004. “When she gets here and  settles in, we’ll just have to make sure we get her out and about,” she  told the Courier Mail on Thursday.
She said Schapelle had been holed up in her Bali home because of the media attention.
“We’ll  be trying to get her back into the swing of things so she feels  confident.” She said no media deal had been made for Corby to discuss  her return, but would not rule out one down the line.
Schapelle Corby release: How will she cope after return to Australia

----------


## Latindancer

The thing is : I'm sure she likes to smoke it, since it makes people in shit positions in their lives feel better about themselves.

But if any Westerner sees her doing that, she will then be seen as "the one who always was guilty".

----------


## Iceman123

> she will then be seen as "the one who always was guilty".


LD you are a smart guy, surely you must accept that she was always guilty!

----------


## baldrick

what has happened to the other blond coke freak in colombia ?

----------


## harrybarracuda

> She said no media deal had been made for Corby to discuss her return, but she was looking forward to minting it.


There, that's better.

----------


## Iceman123

> She said no media deal had been made for Corby to discuss her return, but she was looking forward to minting it.
> 			
> 		
> 
> There, that's better.


She received a very harsh sentence for her crime by Western standards.

For sure she will take what she can milk from the Aussie media - who wouldn't given the circumstances!

----------


## baldrick

how many kilos of coke could be stashed in that box ?




> "I don't think there's much more value left in this for the Corby  family, friends and hangers on, even for the TV networks," she said.
> "Really  this is a story for the paps now, this is a money-making exercise for  them. Her first steps on a sandy beach or her first beer at the club,  her first day in a job. Now we'll see the paparazzi taking the big coin.
> "We're  going to see her pursued by the media in a really intense way. It's  going to be a life sentence for her to back on home soil and that's the  real tragedy of this.
> "She's describing this as being just as much of a living hell as being back in that prison."
> Connolly said there is really only one big Corby magazine story left.
> "The  ultimate Schapelle headline is, 'I'm getting married and I'm having a  baby'. We want love and happiness and after all that misery, what could  be more joyful and miraculous than a baby?
> "A wedding and a baby would be the golden chalice, that would fly off the shelves."

----------


## Latindancer

It has been revealed that The Aussie chick incarcerated in Columbia worked for a while as a prostitute here in Oz. 

Needless to say, this naturally shocked and embarrassed her family.

----------


## aging one

> The thing is : I'm sure she likes to smoke it, since it makes people in shit positions in their lives feel better about themselves.
> 
> But if any Westerner sees her doing that, she will then be seen as "the one who always was guilty".


Sometimes you have a unique view on things...  :Smile:

----------


## harrybarracuda

It seems they can't wait to get shot of her.

Hundreds of police officers descend on Corby's Bali villa | Daily Mail Online

----------


## David48atTD

I can't friggin' believe it.

The ABC was showing an overhead helicopter taking live vision of 2 black vans driving down the M1 ... WTF

What a waste of Tax payers money to do some grainy images of a released/freed convicted drug carrier going to a private address.

ABC ... Up your game.

----------


## Cold Pizza

> I can't friggin' believe it.
> 
> The ABC was showing an overhead helicopter taking live vision of 2 black vans driving down the M1 ... WTF
> 
> What a waste of Tax payers money to do some grainy images of a released/freed convicted drug carrier going to a private address.
> 
> ABC ... Up your game.


Like it's been said many times before: if Corby was a middle-aged bald fat guy we would have never heard of Corby.

----------


## harrybarracuda

I'm sure her fans here will want to send messages of support at this difficult time.




> Schapelle Corby has posted a picture dressed in a hospital gown to inform her 197,000 followers her knee, ankle and leg are broken.
> 
> 
> 
> The 39-year-old convicted drug smuggler, who has been a prolific user of social media site Instagram since her return to Australia, posted the image today to explain why she's been absent from posting. 
> 
> 'Hi guys. This is why you havent seen me in a while..... #sickbay #brokenleg #brokenankle #brokenknee,' the caption read.


http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2017/...8106537140.jpg

----------


## TizMe

Probably her supplier had her kneecapped for losing the stash to Indonesian Customs agents

----------


## Cold Pizza

Looks like she's lost weight. 

Is that a slice of pizza on her lap?

----------


## Thedogsbollix

The worst fate Corby has to worry about is that she is a fart away from looking like her mother.

----------

